# La OPERATIVA del SARGENTO



## SargentoHighway (28 Jun 2020)

PLAN PARA 2021:

La OPERATIVA del SARGENTO - la cartera BURBUJA
La OPERATIVA del SARGENTO - la cartera BURBUJA
La OPERATIVA del SARGENTO - la cartera BURBUJA

RENDIMIENTO 2020:




CARTERA ACTUAL 

En mi twitter: https://twitter.com/SargentoHighwa4





Spoiler: ANTIGUO




AcciónSemanaP&LAcumulado previo-80​NEE20/07/2020​87,19 €EBAY20/07/2020​96,49 €B2GOLD (*)20/07/2020​129,55 €GSPR (*)20/07/2020​132,90 €AAPL20/07/2020​- 72,46 €TSLA20/07/2020​94,82 €MSFT20/07/2020​- 35,90 €JD20/07/2020​- 58,30 €GSPR20/07/2020​130,18 €Eneavour mining27/07/2020​21,26 €NIO28/07/2020​72,48 €WT WTI Crude Oil30/07/2020​44,37 €BASF30/07/2020​- 45,90 €Sequans30/07/2020​- 49,76 €Kroger co30/07/2020​39,40 €Bloom Energy04/08/2020​41,58 €Airbus05/08/2020​66,55 €USAS05/08/2020​102,90 €AGI05/08/2020​60,79 €BTG05/08/2020​133,74 €EQX05/08/2020​83,18 €EGO05/08/2020​63,92 €FTNT07/08/2020​- 41,52 €Airbus10/08/2020​112,03 €Blooom Energy13/08/2020​20,21 €Micron13/08/2020​- 45,08 €Micron23/08/2020​- 55,30 €Alteryx25/08/2020​- 51,06 €eBay27/08/2020​46,29 €fastly27/08/2020​229,82 €team27/08/2020​219,01 €sqns27/08/2020​- 56,02 €gsk27/08/2020​- 57,00 €equinox gold07/09/2020​- 44,78 €MOMO- €TDOC- €KGHM21/09/2020​- 18,66 €TOTAL1.335,58 €



(*) Las tenía en cartera antes de empezar a construir esta cartera.

Objetivos:

Disciplina. Lo que diferencia a un marine de un civil es la disciplina. Vamos a ser fieles a lo que hemos aprendido tras tanto tiempo de instrucción:


Operar seguro: Meter paquetes con un stoploss del 5% o por debajo de algún soporte fuerte sin que se vaya de madre más allá del 10%.
Sectores:
Exposición reducida: aerolineas y todo el negocio que hay alrededor, sector turistico, petroleras, cruceros, telcos.
Cero exposición: banca.
Preferencias: plata, cobre, uranio, oro, tecnología, venta online, software, cloud, ciberseguridad, semiconductores, REIT no-comercios, vehiculo electrico, quimicas, utilities.
Mercados: evitar europa si es posible.

Recogida de beneficios: si un paquete llega al 10% beneficios, meter stoploss en 5% beneficios. A partir de ahi ir subiendo al 15%, 20%...
Laterales: en caso de estar en valores laterales, o bien rotar cartera o bien pillar parte baja lateral.

Reglas del hilo:


En este hilo postearé mi operativa. No se por cuanto tiempo, quizá un día entréis y lo habré borrado. O quizá pierda mucha pasta y también lo borre. O quizá no para que sirva de modelo de como no hacer las cosas. Se irá viendo.
Justiifcaré mis motivos de entrar o salir de un valor pero os dejo a vosotros que mirés PERs, ratios, análisis técnicos y demás herramientas con las que engatusáis a las lugareñas cuando estáis de permiso. Solo justificaré por qué entro a un precio cuando meto ordenes limitadas. Vuestros comentarios positivos o negativos son más que bienvenidos.
Si decidís copiarme alguna operativa...no creo pero... hacedlo bajo vuestra cuenta y riesgo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Jun 2020)

Tengo una duda respecto al mercado de futuros del petróleo. Cada tick equivale a 10$, que sería lo que ganarías o perderías por cada tick a tu favor o en tu contra, eso por contrato.
Pero ¿cuál es el precio de un contrato?
Gracias.


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jun 2020)

28/6/2020:

Ocurrió en Cushing, Oklahoma. Es una historia que ya contaré.

Tenemos el barril de WTI con soportes en 37-38 y 36. Resistencias en 40-41. El viernes cerró en 38,91. Vamos a posicionarnos en el primer soporte. Opero con un ETF (WT WTI CRUDE OIL) que se supone replica el contrato de futuros de Septiembre.

Primer paquete a 37,804 del contrato de futuros de septiembre:

Ticker: OD7F
Tipo orden: BUY LIMIT
Precio: 3,1712 (si mis calculos son correctos)
Paquete: 1.500€
Stop loss: -5% (35,9)
Segundo paquete a 37,41:

Ticker: OD7F
Tipo orden: BUY LIMIT
Precio: 3,1382 (si mis calculos son correctos)
Paquete: 2.000€
Stop loss: -5% (35,5)
Pérdidas si vendo a precio stop loss: 175€.



Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Tengo una duda respecto al mercado de futuros del petróleo. Cada tick equivale a 10$, que sería lo que ganarías o perderías por cada tick a tu favor o en tu contra, eso por contrato.
> Pero ¿cuál es el precio de un contrato?
> Gracias.



No he operado un contrato de futuros en mi vida, hulio. Ni con la cuenta de demo.

En lo que opero aquí es un ETF (WT WTI Crude Oil) que replica un índice de Bloomberg que a su vez está ligado a un contrato de futuros de petroleo WTI. Cada dos meses hacen rollover del contrato. La cosa va tal que así:

Durante las horas en las que está abierto el mercado donde opera el ETF (Xetra), si el contrato de futuros sube/baja un % el ETF sube/baja el mismo %.
Durante las horas en las que está cerrado el mercado donde opera el ETF (Xetra), si el contrato de futuros sube/baja un % el ETF abre con el mismo % de GAP en su apertura.
Por supuesto tenemos efecto divisa. El contrato se negocia en USD y yo lo compro en EUR; las oscilaciones de moneda te van a joder/beneficiar del mismo modo que si te pusieras a operar el contrato teniendo que cambiar moneda.
Ya hablaremos de la penalización del contango. Como falta tiempo para el siguiente rollover (5 de Agosto) de momento no nos preocupa.
Por cierto, tenemos el contrato de futuros WTI septiembre a 37,75$. Ha bajado un 2,46% en la sesión nocturna de los asiaticos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2020)

Yo tengo el mismo y estoy encantado. Aunque ahora toca baja esta claro que a la larga va a ser un ganador.

A la espera de una apertura a la baja ahora estoy a +20%


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jun 2020)

Os traigo tres valores en los que quiero entrar ASAP con pequeños paquetes de 500USD y stoploss de -5%:


eBay: no necesito presentar nada verdad? Cuando se creó esta empresa yo estaba haciendo instrucción como recluta.
Zscaler: empresa de ciberseguridad.
Wayfair: mobiliario para casa online.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Wayfair: mobiliario para casa online.



Mírate Casper y lo que les ha pasado.

De nada.


----------



## hdezgon (29 Jun 2020)

Para entrar en zscaler entraría en crown la verdad


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mírate Casper y lo que les ha pasado.
> 
> De nada.



Se agradece el consejo! Yo le veo el potencial, los pollos de casper estaban inflando la valoración de cara al IPO pero Wayfair es una empresa que genera pérdidas año tras año que le han servido en bandeja de plata acceder a un trozo del pastel mucho mayor. Creo que van a tener unos resultados muy solidos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Para entrar en zscaler entraría en crown la verdad



Querría tener una empresa de servicios de ciberseguridad. Me parece un sector de mucho potencial en el contexto actual. Crown es un REIT.

No obstante, llevo en mi operativa a corto un par de empresas de infraestructuras, justo ayer las estuve comparando.


----------



## hdezgon (29 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Querría tener una empresa de servicios de ciberseguridad. Me parece un sector de mucho potencial en el contexto actual. Crown es un REIT.
> 
> No obstante, llevo en mi operativa a corto un par de empresas de infraestructuras, justo ayer las estuve comparando.



Me he confundido ya que llevo ambass, el REIT de torres y crowdstrike que es de la que te hablaba.


----------



## Kid (29 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Reglas del hilo:
> 
> 
> En este hilo postearé mi operativa. No se por cuanto tiempo, quizá un día entréis y lo habré *borrado*. O quizá pierda mucha pasta y también lo *borre*. O quizá no para que sirva de modelo de como no hacer las cosas. Se irá viendo.



Técnicamente, ¿Puedes borrar un hilo (aunque sea tuyo)?

Salut


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jun 2020)

Kid dijo:


> Técnicamente, ¿Puedes borrar un hilo (aunque sea tuyo)?
> 
> Salut



no me j... bueno pues habra que hacerlo bien.


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Jun 2020)

OD7F:

La orden de compra a 3.1712 entró a las 10:06, justo en el soporte intradía:







Mantenemos el paquete que tenemos y que no se ejecutó ayer y metemos otro nuevo a 3.1712. Hoy tenemos el resultado de inventarios API de USA, pero sale por la noche. Puede tener impacto en la cotización del WTI. 

En cuanto a los objetivos del día en USA, entré en las 3:




OBJETIVOS HOY:

Airbus, paquete de 500 con stoploss por debajo del proximo soporte (lo ponemos en 59.7)




BASF, paquete de 1.000€ con stoploss a 48€ que se aprecia zona de fuerte soporte:




Llevo desde Mayo en BASF con un peso importante en mi cartera.

Esto es todo por hoy, mañana vamos a por oro, subí un stoploss de manera demasiado optimista y me ha echado de Alamos Gold y quiero volver a entrar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jul 2020)

Bien, aqui están las entradas de ayer:




Añado al post inicial. Airbus presento ayer una reestructuración gorda, veremos como lo asimilan los mercados.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jul 2020)

Vamos a hablar de Oro, el Oro es una materia prima HIPERMANIPULADA. Lleva desde Abril atrapada entre los 1.780 y los 1.680 USD / onza; debería haber despegado a 1800USD hace tiempo.

Para exponerte al oro puedes hacer varias cosas, contratos de futuros, ETFs como Gold Bullion Securities o bien entrar en mineras (directamente o a través de ETF).

A mi me gustan las mineras, pero es un mundo, puede pasar de todo con sus reservas, permisos, coyuntura mercado, alza/baja oro, huelgas, problemas medioambientales...

Voy a hacerme una operativa dependiendo de qué ocurra con el precio del Oro:

* Si el valor spot de la onza de oro supera los 1803 USD/onza: entrar en un ETF de mineras como GDX. En plan conservador, 500USD y con stoploss del 5%.
* Para el caso contrario (oro vuelve a 1700-1680) monto la siguiente operativa con Alamos Gold que mejora el comportamiento de la minera media y por eso me gusta:




Paquete de 600 USD a 7,75 y de 1.100 USD a 7,50. Stoploss a 7,12 y 6,96.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jul 2020)

Valores para comprar hoy:

Micron Technology: los productores de memorias Crucial.
Sequans: tienen modulitos NB-IoT y LTE-M y por supuesto 5G.
Paquetitos de 500USD con stoploss -5% como viene siendo habitual en mi operativa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Valores para comprar hoy:
> 
> Micron Technology: los productores de memorias Crucial.
> Sequans: tienen modulitos NB-IoT y LTE-M y por supuesto 5G.
> Paquetitos de 500USD con stoploss -5% como viene siendo habitual en mi operativa.



muy buena micron. No es de las mias pero va a subir como un cohete.


----------



## Kid (1 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Valores para comprar hoy:
> 
> Micron Technology: los productores de memorias Crucial.
> Sequans: tienen modulitos NB-IoT y LTE-M y por supuesto 5G.
> Paquetitos de 500USD con *stoploss -5%* como viene siendo habitual en mi operativa.



Hola
¿Cada cuánto recalculas el SL? ¿Diariamente, semanalmente, ...?
¿Siempre es constante el -5% en tus recalculos? ¿Aunque estés ganando o perdiendo mucho?
Gracias por tu dedicación.
Salut


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jul 2020)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> ¿Cada cuánto recalculas el SL? ¿Diariamente, semanalmente, ...?
> ¿Siempre es constante el -5% en tus recalculos? ¿Aunque estés ganando o perdiendo mucho?
> Gracias por tu dedicación.
> Salut




Si quiero meter más pasta en la empresa: diariamente. Si veo que sube un 5-8% meto otro paquete y subo el stop loss del paquete anterior hasta el break even. Así solo tengo "en riesgo" el -5% del último paquete.
Si no quiero meter más pasta en la empresa y la quiero para especular: semanalmente. Reviso soportes y lo meto por debajo de los últimos dos soportes.
Si no quiero meter más pasta en la empresa y la quiero para largo plazo: una vez puesto en break even lo reviso mensualmente y lo pongo muy por debajo de los ultimos 3-4 soportes si los hubiera. Si no los hay la dejo en break even.

Por ejemplo, acabo de meter otro paquete de 500USD a Wayfair porque ya estaba un 8% por encima del primer paquete y el anterior stoploss lo he puesto en break even.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Jul 2020)

Resultados de ayer:

Oro: no llegó a subir de 1.800 USD / onza, el oro bajó a 1770, pero Alamos Gold subió ligeramente. Si sigue tan resiliente a las caidas del oro me voy a tener que buscar otra minera; quizá Kinross Gold. Me gustaría entrar bien abajo y no en máximos!

Petroleo: malas noticias esta semana para los que queremos que baje; todo el recuento de inventarios ha dado como resultado salidas mayores de lo esperado. He metido un paquete a 3,2 (38,1 USD del contrato WTI de Septiembre) por si suena la flauta. Otra vez, solo voy a meter más dinero a esos valores. Si no nada. Ya llevo 4k euros en ese ETF.

Wayfair y Zscaler: han subido del 5% desde que les metí el primer paquete así que les he metido otro. El stoploss del anterior lo he subido a break even. Como mucho meto otro paquete más en ambas.

Las compras del día:


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Jul 2020)

Compras de hoy:

Hoy es el último día de mercado de la semana en USA, voy a cerrar la semana comprando bastantes cosas:


Microsoft: 5 acciones con stoploss de -5%. Qué decir de microsoft. Van a salir reforzados de esta crisis.
Amazon: lo mismo que arriba. 1 acción. Si pobre. Stoploss -5%
Tesla: son los campeones del vehiculo electrico. Se va a ir a la estratosfera. 1 acción, si pobre. Stoploss -5%
NextEra energy: que sería de una cartera sin una utility, puestos a comprar... por que no hacerlo a lo grande. 4 acciones con stoploss -5%
Dominon Energy: lo mismo pero más pequeña, 10 acciones, stoploss -5%.
¿Por qué compro tanto esta semana?


Tengo mucha liquidez.
Venimos de 3 semanas que pintaban mal por temas estacionales y asi ha sido. Rebalanceos planes pensiones, vencimientos derivados, blackout recompras... esto ultimo sigue vigente pero estamos en inicio de trimestre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jul 2020)

Entradas del jueves:

Tesla 1217,98
Amazon 2947,82
Nextera energy 249,01
Dominion energy 82,93
Microsoft: 207,04
eBay: 53,96
La sesión del jueves se torció por el bajo volumen antes de la festividad y los casos del corona. 

Viernes aburrido de cojones con USA cerrada.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jul 2020)

He pensado mientras que estaba echando un zurullo que Airbus va a entrar en lateral y estoy en la parte alta-media del lateral. Voy a meter una orden de venta en la subasta de apertura a 65.4 a ver si suena la flauta y luego meto orden de compra a 60-61, justo por encima de la media movil de 200 días.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jul 2020)

Llegar y besar el santo amigos. La vida a veces puede ser maravillosa.

Berkshire Hathaway compra los activos de gas natural de Dominion Energy por casi 10.000 millones de dólares

Berkshire Hathaway compra los activos de gas natural de Dominion Energy por casi 10.000 millones de dólares


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He pensado mientras que estaba echando un zurullo que Airbus va a entrar en lateral y estoy en la parte alta-media del lateral. Voy a meter una orden de venta en la subasta de apertura a 65.4 a ver si suena la flauta y luego meto orden de compra a 60-61, justo por encima de la media movil de 200 días.



He cancelado la orden, la cosa viene muy verde hoy.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jul 2020)

ahahaahah mecagoenmivida, la operación del Oraculo de Omaha ha sido un tiro para Dominion Energy:

75.62 -7.07 -8.55%



> One of the largest utilities in America is starting to turn its back on natural gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Dominion now expects 2020 operating earnings of $3.37-$3.63 per share. The company's previous guidance was $4.25-$4.60 per share. It now expects to target an approximately 65% payout ratio to be effective upon completion of the transaction. This new payout ratio implies a 2021 dividend payment of around $2.50 per share vs. the current $3.76. Beginning in 2022, the company expects annual dividend per share increases of approximately 6 percent per year. This represents a significant increase from previous long-term dividend per share growth guidance of 2.5 percent.





Es por esto, reclutas, por lo que existen los stop loss y el motivo por el que los usamos:


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jul 2020)

Interactive Brokers. A mi me gusta pero a parte de Degiro no había probado ningún otro.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jul 2020)

Por la presente, el sargento comunica su interés en los siguientes activos:

PLUG POWER.
FORTINET (no confundir con Fortnite)
CYRUSONE (nombre en clave: se va el chaval se va por el barranquillo)
EQUINIX


----------



## marvi (6 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Por la presente, el sargento comunica su interés en los siguientes activos:
> 
> PLUG POWER.
> FORTINET (no confundir con Fortnite)
> ...



Llevo Plug, las otras no las conozco.
¿Puedes hablarnos un poco de ellas, por qué serían una buena apuesta?

Enviado desde mi Mi Note 10 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2020)

marvi dijo:


> Llevo Plug, las otras no las conozco.
> ¿Puedes hablarnos un poco de ellas, por qué serían una buena apuesta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi Note 10 Lite mediante Tapatalk



FORTINET es una empresa que yo la conocía de haber usado sus soluciones (firewalls) y mirando su histórico siempre ha mejorado las previsiones de beneficios del mercado en los ultimos años. Es cierto que si miras el técnico no es nada impresionante recientemente pero por lo menos no da vértigo como me ha dado en otras que he invertido. Tiene previsiones de crecimiento del 15% que yo creo va a superar facilmente dado el contexto actual.

Está en lateral desde Mayo, por lo que tenemos dos opciones, bien la pillamos abajo si hay suerte antes de que presente resultados el 6 de Agosto, con pillarla a 130 nos valdría o bien la pillamos ya con stoploss en 125 asumiendo un poco más de riesgo.




EQUINIX, nos gustan los REIT y este es el más grande de datacenters. Sector que va a estar en auge. Lo mismo, está en lateral y mejor pillarla más abajo para controlar el riesgo.

Después de la cartera que he construido en apenas una semana si algo me sobra a partir de ahora es paciencia.

De cyrusone ya hablaremos, es con vistas a un chicharrazo que no creo que ocurra a corto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2020)

SEÑORES voy a resumir la sesión de ayer:




COMPRAS:


Otra acción de Tesla a 1329,49
43 de PLUG a 9,98. Habría pillado más pero no tengo una cuenta con margen y tengo demasiadas operaciones de compra abiertas. Las he cerrado todas para comprar manual a partir de ahora.
VENTAS:


Dominion energy, ya es mala suerte pero un par de días despues de la compra desinvierte, profit warning, caida del 10%... saltó el stoploss a -5%. He perdido 42,10USD.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> VENTAS:
> 
> 
> Dominion energy, ya es mala suerte pero un par de días despues de la compra desinvierte, profit warning, caida del 10%... saltó el stoploss a -5%. He perdido 42,10USD.



No te sientas mal al perder, sea lo que sea. Lo importante es diversificar. Si tienes 30 empresas y te fallan cinco tu cartera no se verá demasiado afectada, no sé si me explico.

Buffet ha perdido BILLONES también, pero al final la partida termina cuando pillas los dineros.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No te sientas mal al perder, sea lo que sea. Lo importante es diversificar. Si tienes 30 empresas y te fallan cinco tu cartera no se verá demasiado afectada, no sé si me explico.
> 
> Buffet ha perdido BILLONES también, pero al final la partida termina cuando pillas los dineros.



Exacto, ese es el lado positivo, aun y con todo una mala inversión me cuesta "solo" 42,10 USD gracias a la diversificación y a los stoploss. Soy un firme defensor de los stoploss.

Hablando de diversificación, no llevo nada de retail en cartera, aquí dos sugerencias:

Dollar General: superdescuentos, esencial para el mad-max que se viene encima.
The Kroger Corp: supermercados, por lo que leo se han adaptado muy bien el COVID.
Ambas van a tener un buen 2020. Dollar la veo madura por técnico como para meter la puntita ya.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2020)

Estaba pensando en rotar a Micron, pero:

*Micron: Could Be Worth $94 Per Share*

https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4356992-micron-be-worth-94-per-share

Venga, mantenemos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jul 2020)

Fortinet se me ha escapado por ser conservador y esperar mejor punto de entrada y ha subido de 137 a 149, pero no me importa. Ya habrá oportunidad de cazarla u otra mejor. Las oportunidades perdidas no existen en bolsa, existe lo que uno mete y el rendimiento que saca. Punto. Si no se ve clara la jugada por técnico o por otro motivo mejor esperar. 

Mirad que entrada más bonita en Kroger Co.




Ayer la pillé en el aftermarket viendo que había bajado bastante durante la sesión, a 32,57 la he enganchado. Así me gusta a mí entrar a un valor, después de haber bajado bastante, mirad que tres velones rojos de 4 horas más ricos y con el stop loss en el rango del -5% por debajo de al menos un par de soportes. Si hubiera entrado el lunes mi típico stoploss de -5% me habría tirado. Moraleja: PACIENCIA.

Hoy todo estaba teñido de rojo a saco, pero en mi cartera...


Amazon: +3,34%
Tesla: +2,17%
Wayfair: +3,40%
Zscaler: +5,34%
eBay: +2,11%
NIO: +15,22%
Dollar General: +1,72%
Creo humildemente que es un buen resultado para el contexto que tenemos y que es una buena cartera para la travesía por el desierto que se nos viene encima.

Hay una gran BURBUJA en los valores tecnologicos de NASDAQ y SP500 pero en verdad os digo que el dinero ahora no puede ir a otra parte, con toda la incertidumbre del virus. Pero eso no quita que realmente estoy trabajandome cada valor que meto en la cartera. Espero que el esfuerzo me rente a largo plazo.

No me da la vida para actualizar, he tenido entradas (ya véis que aparece NIO por ahí jeje un gran fichaje) y algún stoploss, prometo hacer balance el fin de semana.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Fortinet se me ha escapado por ser conservador y esperar mejor punto de entrada y ha subido de 137 a 149, pero no me importa. Ya habrá oportunidad de cazarla u otra mejor. Las oportunidades perdidas no existen en bolsa, existe lo que uno mete y el rendimiento que saca. Punto. Si no se ve clara la jugada por técnico o por otro motivo mejor esperar.
> 
> Mirad que entrada más bonita en Kroger Co.
> 
> ...



Mis dies y gracias por el esfuerzo.

Hoy he entrado en Amz en plan monoaccionista. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mis dies y gracias por el esfuerzo.
> 
> Hoy he entrado en Amz en plan monoaccionista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Así estoy yo también, a ese precio dificil echarle más en una sola vez. Demasiado riesgo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jul 2020)

Ojo al petroleo que vuelve a ponerse a tiro, pongo el cazo en OD7F a 3,2042 con 312 acciones (1.000€) stoploss a 2,8838.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jul 2020)

*Las ventas de automóviles de China en junio aumentaron un 11,6% respecto al año anterior,*

Pillado en premarket un paquete de 36 NIO a 15.56, stoploss a 14.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mis dies y gracias por el esfuerzo.
> 
> Hoy he entrado en Amz *en plan monoaccionista.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Me imagino la próxima junta de accionistas de Amazon.

"Señor Bezos...no, aún no puede empezar el keynote...si, estamos tratando de localizar a Harrymorgan pero parece ser que en éstos momentos se encuentra...bueno...defecando. Dice que cuando termine "ya nos llamará" para que podamos empezar".


----------



## Veloc (10 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ojo al petroleo que vuelve a ponerse a tiro, pongo el cazo en OD7F a 3,2042 con 312 acciones (1.000€) stoploss a 2,8838.



Los únicos ETF de petróleo y gas que permite contratar ING es el Ishares Oil & Gas Exploration, ISIN = IE00B6R51Z18
y tb el United States oil ISIN =US91232N2071

Qué os parecen estos ETFs?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> El único ETF de petróleo y gas que permite contratar ING es el Ishares Oil & Gas Exploration, ISIN = IE00B6R51Z18
> 
> Qué os parece este ETF?
> Es similar al OD7F Wisdom Tree WTI crude?



No es lo mismo.

El de Ishares sigue empresas productoras de petroleo:
https://www.justetf.com/servlet/download?isin=IE00B6R51Z18&documentType=MR&country=DE&lang=en

El de WTI replica el Bloomberg WTI Crude Oil Subindex Total Return. Es de contratos a futuros sobre el precio del petroleo WTI:
https://www.wisdomtree.eu/en-gb/-/m...ties/factsheet---wisdomtree-wti-crude-oil.pdf

Megasimplificando. Uno es de empresas y el otro del crudo en sí.

¿Mejor o peor? Depende de lo que quieras hacer. Yo, personalmente, prefiero comprar empresas diréctamente. Osea, en vez de comprar un ETF de petroleras prefiero comprar las petroleras en sí. Pero claro, si por ejemplo dispongo de 1000 euros difícilmente voy a replicar ese ETF, así que en ese caso sería mejor un ETF como el que propones.


----------



## Veloc (10 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No es lo mismo.
> 
> El de Ishares sigue empresas productoras de petroleo:
> https://www.justetf.com/servlet/download?isin=IE00B6R51Z18&documentType=MR&country=DE&lang=en
> ...



Como empresas me gusta Shell, sin embargo la veo en tendencia bajista a corto, llevan cayendo un buen trecho desde los 15 -16 euros . Los mínimos de marzo están en 10,30. Yo esperaría a pillarla sobre 12 o así. Otro asunto que me planteo es que es posible que no se correlacionen exactamente con los precios del petróleo, el petróleo ahora mismo está más alto que hace dos meses y sin embargo shell y exxon están por debajo en sus cotizaciones respecto a hace 2 meses. Esto me hace dudar mucho de la inversión en petroleras.


----------



## LionelHutz (10 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> no me j... bueno pues habra que hacerlo bien.



se puede, al menos, cuando esta recién creada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Como empresas me gusta Shell, sin embargo la veo en tendencia bajista a corto, llevan cayendo un buen trecho desde los 15 -16 euros . Los mínimos de marzo están en 10,30. Yo esperaría a pillarla sobre 12 o así. Otro asunto que me planteo es que es posible que no se correlacionen exactamente con los precios del petróleo, el petróleo ahora mismo está más alto que hace dos meses y sin embargo shell y exxon están por debajo en sus cotizaciones respecto a hace 2 meses. Esto me hace dudar mucho de la inversión en petroleras.



Creo que no has entendido mi mensaje.

De hecho, yo tengo WTI. 

El forero ha pedido opinión sobre su ETF y le he dado toda la información que he podido conseguir.

Dicho ésto, también me gusta Shell pero por dividendos. Me da un poco igual el precio de entrada pues esta bien tal y como esta. Mi opinión personal.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jul 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Los únicos ETF de petróleo y gas que permite contratar ING es el Ishares Oil & Gas Exploration, ISIN = IE00B6R51Z18
> y tb el United States oil ISIN =US91232N2071
> 
> Qué os parecen estos ETFs?



El ishares ya te han contado lo que es, os recomiendo siempre antes de meter la pasta en un ETF leeros la página web del promotor y ver al menos qué estas comprando y que gastos tiene:

iShares Oil & Gas Exploration & Production UCITS ETF | IOGP

*



¿Por qué IOGP?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Exposición a una amplia gama de compañías globales implicadas en la exploración y producción de petróleo y gas
> Inversión directa en compañías globales de sectores relacionados con la exploración y producción de petróleo y gas
> Exposición sectorial
> *Filosofía de inversión*
> El fondo pretende replicar la rentabilidad de un índice compuesto por compañías globales implicadas en la exploración y producción de petróleo y gas.



En la sección Posiciones puedes ver de que empresas se trata. No conozco ninguna. Tiene un gasto de 0,55%; not bad.

El United States oil ISIN =US91232N2071 es el archiconocido USO. Invierte en contratos de futuros del barril WTI. Me sorprende que te dejen operarlo en ING porque pensaba que al ser un ETF de USA que no cumple no se que normativa está vetado en europa (yo no puedo operarlo desde mi broker):

USO - Holdings - USCF Investments


Commodity InterestsTarget Weight*WTI CRUDE OIL Sep2020%WTI CRUDE OIL Oct2020%WTI CRUDE OIL Nov2015%WTI CRUDE OIL Dec2015%WTI CRUDE OIL Jan2110%WTI CRUDE OIL Feb215%WTI CRUDE OIL Jun2115%

Y el que yo invierto es el que tiene ticker OD7F, se llama "WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil". Lo conoci gracias a @FeministoDeIzquierdas 

https://www.wisdomtree.eu/en-gb/pro...ged-etps/commodities/wisdomtree-wti-crude-oil

Con este ETF tiene exposición a UN contrato de futuros del barril de petróleo WTI que se hace rollover cada dos meses (se hace rollover porque claro, no queremos comprar el petróleo físico jeje imaginate).

Hasta el 2 de Agosto está ligado al contrato de futuros de WTI de septiembre.

NYMEX WTI Crude Oil Futures & Options


----------



## mol (11 Jul 2020)

por qué leches casi todas las inversiones que veo en son en USA ?

O sea, me refiero a que los mercados USAnos y el USD manda en este mundo de la bolsa, no? o solo es ultimamente, ya que Europa y el EUR está un poco jodido ? ilumínenme


----------



## Veloc (11 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> https://www.wisdomtree.eu/en-gb/pro...ged-etps/commodities/wisdomtree-wti-crude-oil
> 
> Con este ETF tiene exposición a UN contrato de futuros del barril de petróleo WTI que se hace rollover cada dos meses (se hace rollover porque claro, no queremos comprar el petróleo físico jeje imaginate).
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus aclaraciones, estaba muy liado y no le eché un vistazo a la ficha técnica de esos ETFs.
Respecto al ETF wisdomtree o al USO, ¿No existe el peligro de volver a encontrarnos en una siutuación de contango (precio de los contratos de futuros mayor que el spot) como ocurrió en abril, cuando los contratos de futuro del petróleo próximos a vencimiento cotizaron en negativo? No tengo furgoneta para pasar por Cushing para cumplir la obligación del contrato de recogerlo en la fecha determinada a su vencimiento .


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Jul 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Gracias por tus aclaraciones, estaba muy liado y no le eché un vistazo a la ficha técnica de esos ETFs.
> Respecto al ETF wisdomtree o al USO, ¿No existe el peligro de volver a encontrarnos en una siutuación de contango (precio de los contratos de futuros mayor que el spot) como ocurrió en abril, cuando los contratos de futuro del petróleo próximos a vencimiento cotizaron en negativo? No tengo furgoneta para pasar por Cushing para cumplir la obligación del contrato de recogerlo en la fecha determinada a su vencimiento .



dos cosas:

Estamos en contango. Puedes verlo en NYMEX WTI Crude Oil Futures & Options, el contrato de agosto está a 40,62, el de septiembre a 40,82, el de octubre a 40,98, el de noviembre a 41,12... Cuando el contrato con vencimiento n+1 es más caro que el n estamos en situación de contango.
En Abril efectivamente el contrato que expiraba cotizó negativo. Sin embargo, en el ETF "WT WTI Crude Oil", el rotado del contrato de futuros de Septiembre se hace el 2 de Agosto mientras que el contrato de Septiembre expira el 21 de Agosto. Con lo cual es dificil que nos afecte la situación que mencionas.
Quería dedicarle un post al contango cuando se aproxime la fecha pero por aqui os dejo un adelanto. Estamos en contango como he dicho entonces, simplificando, si el 2 de Septiembre el contato de Septiembre cambia por el de Noviembre, si tuvieramos los precios de hoy, significa que pasamos de un contrato de 40,82 USD a un contrato de 41,12 USD (approximadamente un 1% más caro). El ETF va a perder un 1% por tener que dejar un contrato y comprar otro que es un 1% más caro. Ese es nuestro problema con el contango. Abriremos teniendo un 1% de pérdidas. Pero no es un problema porque esperamos que el barril recupere mucho más de ese 1% que perdemos y no nos importa seguir en largo y comernos con patatas ese contango.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Jul 2020)

Un adelanto de como voy. Recordando que empecé el 30 de Junio a hacer compras y he ido metiendo la patita progresivamente: 17.084 invertido y con unas ganacias de 1.613€ (aun no he vendido nada con beneficios, es lo que llevo acumulado de revalorización). 

La mejor compra es la de sequans que lleva un 27,59% de revalorización. Seguida de cerca por Tesla y más lejos Zscaler.

Cartera actualizada a fecha de hoy:


AcciónValor compraAccionesInversiónValor cierreP&L%WT WTI Crude Oil3,1712​473​1499,9776​3,34​79,8424​5,32%​W197,37​3​592,11​224​79,89​13,49%​W213,36​3​640,08​224​31,92​4,99%​ZS104,15​5​520,75​126​109,25​20,98%​ZS110,35​5​551,75​126​78,25​14,18%​ebay51,01​10​510,1​59,4​83,9​16,45%​ebay53,96​10​539,6​59,4​54,4​10,08%​basf50,51​20​1010,2​50,11​-8​-0,79%​micron50,53​10​505,3​50,7​1,7​0,34%​sequans6,2073​90​558,657​7,92​154,143​27,59%​Tesla1217,98​1​1217,98​1542​324,02​26,60%​Tesla1329,49​1​1329,49​1542​212,51​15,98%​Amazon2947,82​1​2947,82​3204​256,18​8,69%​Nextera energy249,01​4​996,04​259,6​42,36​4,25%​Microsoft207,04​5​1035,2​214,24​36​3,48%​Plug power9,37​43​402,91​9,3​-3,01​-0,75%​Dollar General188,45​3​565,35​188,24​-0,63​-0,11%​NIO12,885​45​579,825​15,07​98,325​16,96%​NIO15,56​36​560,16​15,07​-17,64​-3,15%​Kroger co32,55​16​520,8​32,55​0​0,00%​TOTAL 17.084,10 € 18.697,51 €* 1.613,41 €**9,44%*​

Para ser justos, actualizaré también lo que he perdido por stoploss, que hay unos cuantos este semana. Es el peaje a pagar por construir una cartera como esta en la que voy a largo plazo.


----------



## Veloc (11 Jul 2020)

Aparentemente ING sí permite contratar el USO =


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Jul 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Aparentemente ING sí permite contratar el USO =
> Ver archivo adjunto 371112



Que curioso, a mi me lo veta IB:




En cualquier caso, desde mi humilde e inexperta opinión, diría que el USO tiene más rollover de contratos que nuestro ETF, con lo cual más exposición al contango. Con lo cual yo usaría el "WT WTI Crude Oil". Pero si solo tienes la opción del USO y lo ves claro, metele al USO en alguna bajada de cotización del petróleo.

También te digo, el petróleo ahora mismo con tanto rebrote no es la panacea... en mi cartera es de los valores que menos se ha revalorizado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Jul 2020)

mol dijo:


> por qué leches casi todas las inversiones que veo en son en USA ?
> 
> O sea, me refiero a que los mercados USAnos y el USD manda en este mundo de la bolsa, no? o solo es ultimamente, ya que Europa y el EUR está un poco jodido ? ilumínenme



Mira mi cartera, si me dices valores europeos que me vayan a dar los rendimientos que estoy teniendo me cambio a europa


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jul 2020)

Usa Manda esta claro. El paquibex esta jodido

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Mira mi cartera, si me dices valores europeos que me vayan a dar los rendimientos que estoy teniendo me cambio a europa



por cierto! la que mas ha crecido desde que entre, sequans, en verdad es francesa aunque solo cotiza como ADR en new york.

tengo que ponerme a analizar fundamentales, mas alla de haber usado sus modulos en mi trabajo no se nada de ellos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Jul 2020)

Objetivos de la semana:

Pillar otra tesla
Meter otro paquete de 800USD a sequans
Meterme en varias mineras que no tengo en cartera: endeavor mining, white gold, y alamos gold. Las dos primera paquetillos pequeños, 370 CAD. En AGI 500USD.
Meter 800 EUR en Adriatic Metals, ya la tengo en cartera de vidas pasadas y quiero meterle 800€.

Os dejo un gráfico de 1999, cuando Yahoo entró en el SP500:


----------



## porcospin (13 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Objetivos de la semana:
> 
> Pillar otra tesla
> Meter otro paquete de 800USD a sequans
> ...



Curioso comparar gráficas de empresas en sectores absolutamente distintos, uno en software/servicios con capacidad de multiplicación y otro en la producción de bienes tangible y con capacidad de producción limitada.

En cualquier caso y suponiendo que el modelo de negocio de Tesla no es tan tangible como alguno podría pensar, deberias añadir la gráfica 2000-2001 con la continuación de la cotización de Yahoo. Así nos echamos unas risas de los que va a largo con TSLA


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Jul 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Curioso comparar gráficas de empresas en sectores absolutamente distintos, uno en software/servicios con capacidad de multiplicación y otro en la producción de bienes tangible y con capacidad de producción limitada.
> 
> En cualquier caso y suponiendo que el modelo de negocio de Tesla no es tan tangible como alguno podría pensar, deberias añadir la gráfica 2000-2001 con la continuación de la cotización de Yahoo. Así nos echamos unas risas de los que va a largo con TSLA



Es más como ejemplo de una empresa con capitalización burbujeada (como lo estaba yahoo entonces y como sin duda está TESLA ahora) y entrada en el S&P500 como parece ser que es probable que ocurra si TESLA presenta ganancias este trimestre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Jul 2020)

Señores, os podeis imaginar que la semana pasada ha sido semana de stoploss, nos han dejado grandes valores como amazon, sequans, wayfair, zscaler, nio, plug... En total habrá tenido unas pérdidas de unos 80USD, muchos valores tenían los stoploss ya en breakeven o bien en recogida de beneficios.

Hoy ha sido dia de recoger algunos beneficios (200USD, not bad) de eBay y Nextera enery y salir de compras:




A lo largo de la semana actualizo excel con la cartera actual, lo más destacable es que el lunes pasado amplié posiciones en Tesla, comprando a 1503 si no recuerdo mal. A ver qué tal el miércoles que presentan resultados.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

Esta noche ha presentado resultados Tesla. El mercado esperaba un EPS de -0,19$ y han presentado 2,18$.

Este resultado le permite ser seleccionada para el SP500, voy a mantenerlas hasta entonces y recogeré beneficios si no se hunde la burbuja.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jul 2020)

Pues enhorabuena por tesla, al cesar lo que es del cesar


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

Pilladas 22 EBAY a 56.40 en el post-market. Las vendí a 58 el lunes así que no se me han ido mucho de precio para seguir en la brecha.

Ordenes de compra que tengo metidas:

Lion One Metals (LIO): Minera junior que tiene unos activos interesantes (mina alcalina de oro) en el cinturón de fuego. 812@1,6
GSPR: Minera junior que tiene igualmente activos interesantes al lado de una mina en explotación. 4.262@0,305. Está chicharreando por lo que voy a ver si saco un 20% de beneficio y salgo.
Leap Therapeutics (LPTX): cortesía de @GuerraTrading , en su hilo teneis la info. 300@1,76
Teekay Corp (TK): petroleo petroleo petroleo. 550@2,2 Llevaba tiempo rondandola y además creo que ha salido en la cartera no tan kamikaze.
Nulegacy Gold Corp (NUG): Quinton Hennigh Advises NuLegacy 2.700@0,125
NIO, el Tesla chino (abro paraguas). 100@11,7
Las mineras junior necesitan cariño y paciencia, por si decidís comprarlas. Les pongo stoploss del -20%, son para gente paciente y que no le importa ver numeros muy rojos de vez en cuando e incluso alguna que otra perdida grande.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

La única compra que me ha saltado ha sido la del chicharro GSP Resources:




El take profit lo he puesto al final en 0,360. Por cierto, la puta madre del penny market canadiense, 8,83CAD de comisión que no dejan de ser sus 5 eurazos. Y a la venta otros 5 eurazos. 

La buena noticia de hoy es que no ha saltado ningún stop loss; pero otro día así y saltarán.

He añadido orden de compra a Momo (valor cortesía de la cartera kamikaze), a 17,80.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Jul 2020)

He actualizado la cartera en el post inicial. Esta semana sin duda he aprendido una cosa: tan importante como tener la cartera en verde es saber cuando coger los beneficios. Tuve tesla a > 1.000USD y al final salí con 100USD. Para la proxima, saber correr beneficios pero también cogerlos.

Conseguí entrar en Momo y NIO; y salió bien la jugada del chicharro GSP Resources.

Os cuento algunos valores que voy a seguir:

*COIMA RES SPA*

Un REIT Italiano? En la cartera burbuja? Encima cotizando a PER 7,2 y ratio precio vs valor en libros 0,5. Pues sí no me he vuelto loco. La acción está cotizando a 6,20, en el crash del bicho llego a cotizar a 5,70 y pre-COVID cotizaba a 9,58

Sus activos son básicamente oficinas para multinacionales tipo vodafone/microsoft con alguna empresa local mediana y sucursales de banca (Deutsche, un 10%) y hoteles (residual) y otras cosas como activos de telco muy muy residual que supongo que serán antenitas. Cash flow operativo de 4M€ en el anterior Q.

Soy consciente de que viene la 2ª ola etc etc pero si entro ahora será para no tenerla mucho tiempo y si entro para largo en cualquier caso sería después de otoño.También soy consciente de que quizá cambie todo con el bicho y las oficinas dejen de tener sentido. El caso, bueno, bonito, barato pero con nubarrones por delante, evidentemente no hay nada con las 3Bs sin riesgo.

*CANADIAN SOLAR*

Fabricante de paneles chinocanadiense, PER 7,8 ratio precio vs valor libros 0,9. 2019: 419M cash flow de operaciones, -300M inversiones 141M financiero (pagan 219M aumentan 363M deuda LP). Resultado: 138,68M. Deuda LP 716M, CP 1,5B activos 5,47B

No es de color de rosa, desde luego pero está infravalorada en bolsa creo y por eso voy a seguirla.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jul 2020)

Viendo como anda el petróleo creo que me voy a salir del ETF que tengo y voy a entrar a hacer trading con el contrato de futuros de septiembre. En el ETF tengo metidos 4.000€ (tengo más a parte de lo que llevo en la cartera burbuja, comprada en un pico de junio, muy listo yo) y mira no se ha movido en el mes y medio que lo llevo y siempre está el riesgo de que la cosa se ponga aún más fea y acabe perdiendo dinero. Voy a marcarme unos 150€ de beneficio para salir, en cuanto lo toque marco ahi el stoploss.

Con los futuros del petróleo si que puedes perder hasta la camiseta porque son contratos de 1.000 barriles y por tanto cada pip son 10 USD. La idea sería pillar el contrato de septiembre cuando rebote del soporte que tiene a 40,5 mas o menos. Por ejemplo pillarlo a 40,72 y poner stoploss a 40,65. Si, es solo 0,07 de diferencia pero es que se traduce en 70USD de pérdidas. Take profit a unos 41,07 (350€).


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

En el crash de ayer me he salido de todas las posiciones que tenía en BASF y petróleo de WTI y ha saltado algún stoploss, creo que sequans. Ya haré resumen.

A lo que vengo es a deciros varios inversiones que hice ayer a ultima hora:

Intel, no necesito hablar de ella. Creo que está lo suficientemente barata como para entrar.
Alamos Gold, he visto los resultados de Q2 y son malos, tengo que compararlo con otras mineras y ver qué les ha pasado. Los he visto muy por encima ojo, no me da la vida para revisar cosas. Como viene de corregir entro.
B2Gold, me funcionó bien en el pasado, lo mismo, viene de una corrección.
Bloom Energy: vienen de una buena corrección, por fundamentales es mi valor preferido de celulas de hidrogeno.
Si os interesa alguna.. pero como siempre, haced vuestra Due Diligence. Nunca sigais los consejos de otro si no estáis seguros.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

Más entradas:


Airbus a 62,4 TP 66,9
KRK (farmaceutica eslovena cotizando en Warsaw) a 365 ZL.
COIMA RES a 6,10. 
El finde actualizo excel con cartera y os la publico aquí junto con las ventas. Supongo que ya hoy y mañana dejo de comprar porque los futuros vienen verdes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Ago 2020)

He actualizado cartera y ventas en el post inicial. La semana pasada he tenido que malvender algunas cosas, es lo que hay.

Para la semana que viene interesa NIO (llamadme loco pero le sigo viendo potencial a corto) y mineras:

WAF la veo muy muy barata. Es una minera de oro que están ya iniciando operaciones este Q y prometen sacar 300.000oz/año y aumentar con activos en desarrollo. Sería para muy largo plazo.
EQX/EGO: potencial subida, para vender cuando tenga un 10-20%.
USAS: la veo cotizando muy barato también. Sería para tenerla minimo un par de meses hasta que coja más valor.
Dos proyectos: ORG/BSX. Extraído por ahi: 5Moz, Px<0,2xP/NAV,postax IRR > 40% @ 1500/oz. Dos joyas.
Si se me pone tesla por debajo de 1400 quizá entre.


----------



## amchacon (2 Ago 2020)

Intel me parece mala idea, es una empresa en declive. Me recuerda a IBM.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> Intel me parece mala idea, es una empresa en declive. Me recuerda a IBM.



El minimo de 52 semanas de intel es 43,3 y ahora mismo cotiza a 47,73 PER 8,8 mientras que AMD tiene PER 151.

Que actualmente es una empresa en declive está claro y así va a continuar los próximos 12 meses por su problema con los 7 nanometros. Cuando yo compro a estos niveles es porque pienso que el bache está descontado en el precio de la acción.

Evidentemente no tengo una bola mágica que diga que en 2021 van a dejar de fallar en sus objetivos, pero joder estamos hablando de una empresa que en 2019 generó 16 Billones de caja, después de invertir 14 Billones. AMD generó 276M de caja.

A mi me parece una compra razonable. Respeto tu opinión y lo digo con total humildad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Viendo como anda el petróleo creo que me voy a salir del ETF que tengo y voy a entrar a hacer trading con el contrato de futuros de septiembre. En el ETF tengo metidos 4.000€ (tengo más a parte de lo que llevo en la cartera burbuja, comprada en un pico de junio, muy listo yo) y mira no se ha movido en el mes y medio que lo llevo y siempre está el riesgo de que la cosa se ponga aún más fea y acabe perdiendo dinero. Voy a marcarme unos 150€ de beneficio para salir, en cuanto lo toque marco ahi el stoploss.
> 
> Con los futuros del petróleo si que puedes perder hasta la camiseta porque son contratos de 1.000 barriles y por tanto cada pip son 10 USD. La idea sería pillar el contrato de septiembre cuando rebote del soporte que tiene a 40,5 mas o menos. Por ejemplo pillarlo a 40,72 y poner stoploss a 40,65. Si, es solo 0,07 de diferencia pero es que se traduce en 70USD de pérdidas. Take profit a unos 41,07 (350€).



¿mi wti? a mi solo me da beneficios...

yo no lo suelto hasta minimo 2021-22.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿mi wti? a mi solo me da beneficios...
> 
> yo no lo suelto hasta minimo 2021-22.



Sí, yo lo vendí... tu entraste bien pero yo entré alto y está en un lateral infinito 39-41... he sacado unos € irrisorios para el tiempo que lo he tenido y a otra cosa mariposa, tu tienes margen para reaccionar si la cosa se desploma yo no tenía mucho y solo faltaba perder dinero después de tenerlo tantas semanas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sí, yo lo vendí... tu entraste bien pero yo entré alto y está en un lateral infinito 39-41... he sacado unos € irrisorios para el tiempo que lo he tenido y a otra cosa mariposa, tu tienes margen para reaccionar si la cosa se desploma yo no tenía mucho y solo faltaba perder dinero después de tenerlo tantas semanas.



si ahora esta algo jodida lo siento mucho.

yo, si cae debajo del 2.8, compraría.

pero ese soy yo que soy un aburrido.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

A tomar por culo NIO, hoy han salido las ventas de china y se me ha ido de precio. Sigo pensando que está carisima y volverá a mi rango de precios fijo, idealmente 11 - 11,5.

Bloom Energy hoy ha tirado de lo lindo, va a ser mi apuesta por la pila de hidrógeno. Por capacidad de generar cash operativo la prefiero sobre PLUG. 

Entradas de hoy:

Eldorado Gold@12.52. Cagada de entrada pero es lo que hay. No termino de respetar mi regla de no tradear hasta ver la primera vela de 15min.
Equinox Gold@11,8
Americas Gold and Silver@3,38
Todo mineras infravaloradas, esta ultima también lleva plata y es sangrante lo infravalorada que está.

Cazo puesto a dos exploradoras:

Orca Gold: 0,5 CAD
Belo Sun Mining: 0,75 CAD
5Moz, Px<0,2xP/NAV,postax IRR > 40% @ 1500/oz. Dos joyas.

Seguimiento:

Teekay. A 2.4. Se pone a tiro.
Fly. A 6 y pico está apetecible. Empresa de leasing de aviones, en el hilo de la cartera kamikaze lo explican mejor que yo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ago 2020)

Cuando estaba rompiéndome las manos un compi de Londres me dijo de fijarme mucho en Glaxo. Sabe mucho de pharma y chemicals pero no es mi tema.

Estoy por pillar paquete porque conozco al colega.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando estaba rompiéndome las manos un compi de Londres me dijo de fijarme mucho en Glaxo. Sabe mucho de pharma y chemicals pero no es mi tema.
> 
> Estoy por pillar paquete porque conozco al colega.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



una acción potente a menos de un 5% de un soporte fuerte como a mi me gusta poner los stoploss?? A mis brazos! Gracias.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ago 2020)

El oro hoy, histórico, ha roto los 2.000USD/onza el spot:




Vamos con la cartera actualizada, voy de oro hasta las trancas:


AcciónValor compraAccionesInversiónValor cierreP&L%Adriatic Metals1,045​670​700,15​1,14​63,65​9,09%​Fortinet133,3873​7​933,7111​138,83​38,0989​4,08%​Micron49,93​15​748,95​51,15​18,3​2,44%​MOMO17,7​60​1062​18,81​66,6​6,27%​EBAY56,4​22​1240,8​56,33​-1,54​-0,12%​KRKA364,3​15​1237,712344​369​15,9682899​1,29%​COIMA RES6,1​300​1830​6,34​72​3,93%​INTEL CORP47,76​37​1767,12​49,09​49,21​2,78%​AIRBUS62,35​23​1434,05​65,7​77,05​5,37%​B2Gold6,66​200​1332​7,22​112​8,41%​Alamos gold10,4​120​1248​10,9​60​4,81%​KGHM Polska Miedz127,35​8​230,7587769​129,45​3,80520951​1,65%​Bloom Energy12,81​37​473,97​14,12​48,47​10,23%​Eldorado gold12,52​140​1752,8​12,58​8,4​0,48%​Equinox gold11,8​142,2033​1677,99894​12,2​56,88132​3,39%​Americas Gold and Silver3,38​340​1149,2​3,7​108,8​9,47%​Glaxosmithkline plc15,74​56​881,44​15,73​-0,56​-0,06%​TOTAL 19.700,66 € 20.497,79 € 797,13 €4,05%​

Para que no me pase lo de Julio esta vez voy a ir recogiendo beneficios de vez en cuando y tal. He vendido la mitad de Bloom Energy a 14,10, 41,58€ de ganacias que me embolso.

Se me han escapado las exploradoras que tenía entre ceja y ceja, ayer no se que cojones pasó con Belo Sun Mining, estuve con un orden LMT por encima de su ASK y no terminó de entrar, no se si falta de oferta ayer en el mercado o que nadie quería vender o que cojones. Orca Gold me puse una orden un poco por debajo porque la veía que solía visitar niveles más bajos y nada, tampoco entró. Hoy han subido un 10-20%, tren perdido pero ya pasarán más trenes. A ponerles alertas para comprar en algún DIP.

Con WAF me eché para atrás pero he vuelto a dejar una orden de compra para esta madrugada en el mercado Australiano. Espero que entre. Si FOMO.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> una acción potente a menos de un 5% de un soporte fuerte como a mi me gusta poner los stoploss?? A mis brazos! Gracias.



Me alegra un montón poder echarte un cable. Por cierto ayer acabé comprando Glaxo y mira por donde ya subió un poquito. Pero van a dar creo que 0.21 euro por acción en dividendos. No esta mal pero de momento voy a aparcar los barcos y las putas por si Juancar me los pide prestados.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ago 2020)

Voy a poner en práctica la siguiente estrategia para Airbus: comprar paquetes de >1.000€ cuando visita los 62-61, stoploss a 59, vender mitad del paquete a 68€ y así sucesivamente mientras siga lateral.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Voy a poner en práctica la siguiente estrategia para Airbus: comprar paquetes de >1.000€ cuando visita los 62-61, stoploss a 59, vender mitad del paquete a 68€ y así sucesivamente mientras siga lateral.



Ojo con todo lo relacionado con aviones, que va a ser más larga la travesía por el desierto de lo que parecía. Yo ahí lo dejo....


----------



## Il Duce (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> El oro hoy, histórico, ha roto los 2.000USD/onza el spot:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 393276
> 
> ...



Donde has comprado GSK a 15,74? En Alemania no bajó de 17 ayer y en otros sitios no cuadran los precios.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ago 2020)

Il Duce dijo:


> Donde has comprado GSK a 15,74? En Alemania no bajó de 17 ayer y en otros sitios no cuadran los precios.



En Londres, ojo que 1574 equivale a 15,74.




EDIT: Por supuesto es en GBP no EUR!


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

Por cierto creo que te la vas a sacar con el oro. Y muy buen ojo con Adriátics, es una maravilla esa empresa


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo con todo lo relacionado con aviones, que va a ser más larga la travesía por el desierto de lo que parecía. Yo ahí lo dejo....



Sí, yo creo que en algún momento Airbus volverá a perder el soporte de 60, pero mientras dure el lateral lo voy a aprovechar y sacar beneficio y acumular a esos niveles. Mira la orden de venta me ha entrado esta mañana (he vendido 11 acciones y me quedo con 12):




Entonces, la estrategia durante el lateral de 60-68 es esta:

Compro paquetes de 1.400€ a 61-62. Stoploss a -5% que se queda por debajo del soporte de 60.
Take profit de la mitad del paquete a +10%.
Así cubro dos objetivos:

Voy sacando beneficios del lateral que tiene.
Voy acumulando a niveles de 61-62 minimizando riesgo porque de la mitad del paquete saco 10% beneficio y de la otra mitad arriesgo 5%.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sí, yo creo que en algún momento Airbus volverá a perder el soporte de 60, pero mientras dure el lateral lo voy a aprovechar y sacar beneficio y acumular a esos niveles. Mira la orden de venta me ha entrado esta mañana (he vendido 11 acciones y me quedo con 12):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 393524
> 
> ...



Yo es que cuando entre entro una vez y lo dejo ahi a anos, entonces mi operativa es distinta. Una compania del sector que sigo mucho es Spirit, y ayer presento resultados, y fue muy preocupante que dijera que no cuentan volver a free cash flow positivo hasta 2022. Hablamos de dos anos completos quemando caja, y spirit aerosystems no es de las marroneras del sector, es bastante buena. Yo no creo que muchas agauanten sin ampliar capital si estan hasta 2022 con cash flows negativos trimestre a trimestre. Yo ahi lo dejo, el que quiera entender que entienda. A mi me dio bastante bajona leer eso.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto creo que te la vas a sacar con el oro. Y muy buen ojo con Adriátics, es una maravilla esa empresa



Adriatic es la joya de la corona de mi cartera, además tengo un paquete previo de 502 acciones a 0,7755GBP que pille hace meses.

Con el oro ahora me toca elegir bien cuando coger profits.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Adriatic es la joya de la corona de mi cartera, además tengo un paquete previo de 502 acciones a 0,7755GBP que pille hace meses.
> 
> Con el oro ahora me toca elegir bien cuando coger profits.




Me das envidia con Adriatics, yo de tanto esperar, veo los toros desde la barrera. Me encanta el CEO de esa empresa. Si tuvieramos racion de guano gorda y esta recortara hasta los 100 peniques o algo por debajo, le entro seguro


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me das envidia con Adriatics, yo de tanto esperar, veo los toros desde la barrera. Me encanta el CEO de esa empresa. Si tuvieramos racion de guano gorda y esta recortara hasta los 100 peniques o algo por debajo, le entro seguro



Ya sabes como chicharrean a veces estas acciones, quizá en algún de esos zurriagazos abajo te de una posición buena de entrada y más si el oro corrige porque no va a estar eternamente con esta progresión.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ya sabes como chicharrean a veces estas acciones, quizá en algún de esos zurriagazos abajo te de una posición buena de entrada y más si el oro corrige porque no va a estar eternamente con esta progresión.



Dios te oiga hermano. Los Balcanes mandan!!!


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ago 2020)

Gran día, por la mañana vendo medio paquete Airbus sacandole 64€ y por la tarde vendo todas las mineras de oro que compré recientemente:




Hoy he sacado 502€ que es casi lo mismo que me he sacado desde que empecé el hilo en Julio. Ojalá y vengan más días así pero el mercado es muy dificil.

Volveré a entrar en mineras, quizá mañana mismo entre en USAS que ha corregido hoy un 4% y en BTG que siguen al mismo precio más o menos que cuando vendí.

Como punto de mejora, quería vender en el premarket que estaban todas bien infladas y al final me esperé y podía haberme costado facil bastante beneficio. Tuve suerte y los datos de USA vinieron bien, actividad servicios, Trump adelantando el dato desempleo, y gracias a eso se sostuvo la cosa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Ago 2020)

Bueno, hoy he entrado como elefante en cacharreria en las mineras:
USAS@3,52
PAAS@39,26
AXU@3,24
EQX@12,52
EXK@4,51

Es posible que si mañana bajan más promedia a la baja, excepto USAS que llevo 1.000 el resto son paquetes de 500€.

La mejor entrada del día ha sido...

ORG@0,58

Era una de las exploradoras que se me había ido que ha vuelto al redil, ahora falta meter en vereda a BSX.

Mañana pongo en venta el resto de Airbuses a 69, quería acumular pero no voy a desperdiciar la oportunidad. Creo que el sector se va a deteriorar más.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Bueno, hoy he entrado como elefante en cacharreria en las mineras:
> USAS@3,52
> PAAS@39,26
> AXU@3,24
> ...



Yo llevo paas y axu. Tu controlas mucho mas que yo, pero simplemente comentarte que las mineras son un tiovivo... Subidas y bajadas del 8 o 10% al dia es cosa normal... Aun cuando el oro y la plata hagan lo contrario! No asustarse.

Pero a largo las veo caballo ganador... Cuando los mp vayan escaseando todas las miradas se volveran a las unicas empresas capaces de proveer de nuevo metal...las mineras... Yo estoy esperando el anunciado nuevo hundimiento bursatil, que nunca llega, para cargar más




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Ago 2020)

Os traigo un valor que quiero tener en mi cartera, se trata de una empresa que fabrica baterías de iones de litio, Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL). Está carísima, a PER 108 pero me parece un activo con un potencial de revalorización más que interesante ya que Tesla, Mercedes, Honda o montan van a montar sus baterías y tienen en catálogo baterías que durarán 1.000.000 de kilómetros comercializables ya.

Por ponerle datos:

59B€ capitalización
1.574M€ ingresos/Q antes del bicho.
Son capaces de generar unos 426M/Q de caja de sus actividades operativas.
Sus necesidades de inversión son unos 169M/Q.
Ratio total deuda / fondos propios: 77%.
Meter el dinero aquí es como mirar el gran cañón desde lo alto con ese vacío a tu alrededor.

Vamos al turrón: está en lateral desde el 13 de Julio, vamos a acumular a un nivel de 195CHN *cuando suba de tocar niveles menores* y a vender la mitad a 220CHN. Mientras que no perdamos un nivel de 186-189CHN todo irá según lo previso, si se pierde habrá que vender por lo que el stoploss lo pondré bajo ese nivel que coincide con mi tipico -5% . Empezaré con un paquete pequeño de 400€ y el siguiente ya le meteremos más chicha, 1200€.

He puesto eso de cuando suba de tocar niveles menores porque no me fio mucho del técnico, tiene alguna divergencia en la MACD pero como no soy un virtuoso del análisis técnico tampoco me doy un 100% de confianza.

Presenta resultados el 26/8, dos semanas de plazo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Ago 2020)

CARTERA ACTUALIZADA


AcciónValor compraAccionesInversiónValor cierreP&L%Adriatic Metals1,045​670​700,15​1,37​217,75​31,10%​Micron49,93​15​748,95​48,69​-18,6​-2,48%​MOMO17,7​60​1062​19,85​129​12,15%​EBAY56,4​22​1240,8​55,29​-24,42​-1,97%​KRKA364,3​15​1237,712344​373​29,5583239​2,39%​COIMA RES6,1​300​1830​6,34​72​3,93%​INTEL CORP47,76​37​1767,12​48,04​10,36​0,59%​AIRBUS62,35​12​748,2​68,33​71,76​9,59%​KGHM Polska Miedz127,35​8​230,7587769​129,45​3,80520951​1,65%​Bloom Energy12,81​37​473,97​12,54​-9,99​-2,11%​Glaxosmithkline plc15,74​56​881,44​15,73​-0,56​-0,06%​West African Resources1,12​1468​1644,16​1,08​-58,72​-3,57%​Orca Gold Inc0,58​2700​1566​0,57​-27​-1,72%​USAS3,52​340​1196,8​3,32​-68​-5,68%​EQX12,52​46​575,92​12,27​-11,5​-2,00%​PAAS39,26​15​588,9​36,7​-38,4​-6,52%​Alexco Resource Corp3,24​183​592,92​2,93​-56,73​-9,57%​Endeavour Silver4,51​131​590,81​4,1​-53,71​-9,09%​Belo Sun Mining0,85​400​340​0,84​-4​-1,18%​TOTAL 18.016,61 € 18.179,21 € 162,60 €0,90%​

Las mineras van con buenos numeros rojos pero hay que mantenerlas, el oro subirá y ellas también.

VENTAS ACTUALIZADAS


AcciónSemanaP&LAcumulado previo-80​NEE20/07/2020​ 87,19 €EBAY20/07/2020​ 96,49 €B2GOLD (*)20/07/2020​ 129,55 €GSPR (*)20/07/2020​ 132,90 €AAPL20/07/2020​- 72,46 €TSLA20/07/2020​ 94,82 €MSFT20/07/2020​- 35,90 €JD20/07/2020​- 58,30 €GSPR20/07/2020​ 130,18 €Eneavour mining27/07/2020​ 21,26 €NIO28/07/2020​ 72,48 €WT WTI Crude Oil30/07/2020​ 44,37 €BASF30/07/2020​- 45,90 €Sequans30/07/2020​- 49,76 €Kroger co30/07/2020​ 39,40 €Bloom Energy04/08/2020​ 41,58 €Airbus05/08/2020​ 66,55 €USAS05/08/2020​ 102,90 €AGI05/08/2020​ 60,79 €BTG05/08/2020​ 133,74 €EQX05/08/2020​ 83,18 €EGO05/08/2020​ 63,92 €FTNT07/08/2020​- 41,52 €TOTAL 1.017,45 €

Gran semana, lo de Fortinet era un stoploss, en verdad no lo tenía bien bien ajustado al ultimo soporte, fallo mío.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Ago 2020)

Operativa para PORSCHE SE (el Holding):


10@50.3
19€@49,35
Resultados Q2 malos como era de esperar (tienen un 50 y pico % de Volkswagen). Es un buen momento para intentar poner el cazo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Ago 2020)

Cagüensusmuertos, no tengo permisos para operar el mercado CHINEXT donde cotiza CATL. He pedido permisos a través de la web de interactive brokers, espero que mañana lo tenga listo porque parece a punto de caramelo, me quería dejar puesta una orden a 195CHN hoy.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> una acción potente a menos de un 5% de un soporte fuerte como a mi me gusta poner los stoploss?? A mis brazos! Gracias.



Hamijo, como veo que pude ayudarte con Glaxo (recuerda, voy por dividendos y a largo plazo, estoy a +1.5% pero espero caidas este año y el que viene), te voy a soltar otra curiosa que también he comprado: Kinder Morgan.

La compré a algo mas de 12, si miras su histórico (y es muy histórica) verás que tras las elecciones y cuando suba el WTI ésta casi seguro viene detrás ya que su negocio es la distribución. De dividendos espérate mínimo un 5%, que para mi sería un pasadón. A precio me la espero a 30 euros en los próximos 5 años. Una de las cosas que me gusta es que adaptan bien sus dividendos, aunque en mi opinión ahora mismo los veo altos (7%).

Mírala y haz lo que quieras. Yo le veo futuro a largo plazo y por eso he comprado, a sabiendas de esperar perderle dinero al menos hasta el 2023.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Operativa para PORSCHE SE (el Holding):
> 
> 
> 10@50.3
> ...



TE PROHIBO QUE ME ESPIES LA CUENTA.

¿Te quieres creer que ayer mismo mientras esperaba turno para rehabilitación estaba estudiando Porsche?

Me gustaría entrar a 50. Marcas como Porsche suelen hacerlo muy bien en tiempos de crisis. Aún no he comprado nada pero quiero entrar en su próxima corrección.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo con todo lo relacionado con aviones, que va a ser más larga la travesía por el desierto de lo que parecía. Yo ahí lo dejo....



¿Pero tú que vas a saber de aviones?

Espera un momento que dos señores vestidos de negro con pinganillos llaman a la puerta...¿hola puedo ayud....AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGG.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Mañana pongo en venta el resto de Airbuses a 69, quería acumular pero no voy a desperdiciar la oportunidad. Creo que el sector se va a deteriorar más.



Creo que haces bien. Creo que dije esperaba hacer compra la semana pasada pero no ha podido ser.

Mi supuesto: Caida de pedidos gorda y ola de despidos. A partir de 60 entraría. Con 50 ya meto los zapatos de la primra comunión de Richard Jesus, mi hijo potencial no nacido.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hamijo, como veo que pude ayudarte con Glaxo (recuerda, voy por dividendos y a largo plazo, estoy a +1.5% pero espero caidas este año y el que viene), te voy a soltar otra curiosa que también he comprado: Kinder Morgan.
> 
> La compré a algo mas de 12, si miras su histórico (y es muy histórica) verás que tras las elecciones y cuando suba el WTI ésta casi seguro viene detrás ya que su negocio es la distribución. De dividendos espérate mínimo un 5%, que para mi sería un pasadón. A precio me la espero a 30 euros en los próximos 5 años. Una de las cosas que me gusta es que adaptan bien sus dividendos, aunque en mi opinión ahora mismo los veo altos (7%).
> 
> Mírala y haz lo que quieras. Yo le veo futuro a largo plazo y por eso he comprado, a sabiendas de esperar perderle dinero al menos hasta el 2023.



Sector petroleo/gas... lo tengo vetado por ahora. Para más adelante quizá. Gracias como siempre!



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que haces bien. Creo que dije esperaba hacer compra la semana pasada pero no ha podido ser.
> 
> Mi supuesto: Caida de pedidos gorda y ola de despidos. A partir de 60 entraría. Con 50 ya meto los zapatos de la primra comunión de Richard Jesus, mi hijo potencial no nacido.



Al final la vendí a 71,86 y ha tenido aún más recorrido arriba. Está fuerte pero pienso como tu, va a seguir cayendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sector petroleo/gas... lo tengo vetado por ahora. Para más adelante quizá. Gracias como siempre!



¿Por? Pregunto porque igual se me escapa algo y la estoy cagando. Cuéntame a ver si acabo vendiendo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por? Pregunto porque igual se me escapa algo y la estoy cagando. Cuéntame a ver si acabo vendiendo.



Creo en la llegada de una segunda ola que volverá a hacer caer la demanda por debajo de la oferta, pero tu estás posicionado a buen precio como para salirte. En tu caso yo esperaría y si el guano apesta saldría. En mi caso es diferente porque mi margen de maniobra entrando ahora sería minimo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Creo en la llegada de una segunda ola que volverá a hacer caer la demanda por debajo de la oferta, pero tu estás posicionado a buen precio como para salirte. En tu caso yo esperaría y si el guano apesta saldría. En mi caso es diferente porque mi margen de maniobra entrando ahora sería minimo.



Yo el WTI no lo toco ya caiga al -50%. Eso lo tengo claro. Tengo tiempo de sobra, años y años, y sé que por cojones tiene que subir.

Ahora bien, Kinder Morgan es donde quizás la haya cagado, por eso pregunto. Comprando a 12 y algo de momento le he ganado un 1.5% o así, pero lo que quiero son los dividendos que serán del 7% aunque como dije me espero caida al 5% o por ahí.

Es una empresa de hace años, consolidada, "monopolizada"...no sé, ¿cuánto mas podría caer? Los números me salen todos bien, e incluso me la veo a 30 euros. Por eso pregunto.

Me la quedaré de momento pero avísame si te enteras de algo.

Un saludo.

PS: Tu "crees" en la segunda ola, pero yo es que estoy convencidísimo. Por ahí por Septiembre/Octubre. Dicho ésto, cada país lo afrontará de forma distinta. Aqui en Alemania ya nos han dicho que ya se estan preparando pero que de bozales nada, y que las guarderías las cerrarán como última instancia porque si no cierran todo.

Esto es Alemania, a ver si te crees que la gente va a ir por la calle con bozal o subiendo impuestos


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo el WTI no lo toco ya caiga al -50%. Eso lo tengo claro. Tengo tiempo de sobra, años y años, y sé que por cojones tiene que subir.
> 
> Ahora bien, Kinder Morgan es donde quizás la haya cagado, por eso pregunto. Comprando a 12 y algo de momento le he ganado un 1.5% o así, pero lo que quiero son los dividendos que serán del 7% aunque como dije me espero caida al 5% o por ahí.
> 
> ...



El WTI es tu canario en la mina para salir corriendo de Kinder Morgan. Si ves que segunda ola aquí, cierres, parón de actividad económica, se empiezan a llenar los inventarios, el precio cae de 39... huye y no mires atrás. Ahora cotiza a 14 y con poquisima volatilidad, hasta 12 tienes mucho margen.


----------



## amchacon (12 Ago 2020)

La segunda ola no va a ser como la primera, pues la mobilidad social es bastante más baja y el personal médico está mucho más protegido. 

Se pueden esperar confinamiento de ciudades, pero no se va a parar toda Europa como en Marzo. 

Aparte que ya se prevee una vacuna para Noviembre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> El WTI es tu canario en la mina para salir corriendo de Kinder Morgan. Si ves que segunda ola aquí, cierres, parón de actividad económica, se empiezan a llenar los inventarios, el precio cae de 39... huye y no mires atrás. Ahora cotiza a 14 y con poquisima volatilidad, hasta 12 tienes mucho margen.



Joder que consejo mas bueno. Eso es lo que voy a hacer. Si veo que el WTI me va a hacer un break even venderé las dos al mismo tiempo.

¡Gracias tio, de veras!


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder que consejo mas bueno. Eso es lo que voy a hacer. Si veo que el WTI me va a hacer un break even venderé las dos al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ¡Gracias tio, de veras!



Si baja porque el puto WTI se derrumba -> vende.
Si baja por alguna otra cuestión (pelo plastico pierde elecciones, la vacuna rusa provoca mutaciones zombies, Buffet decide vender todos sus activos en petróleo) no la vendas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Si baja porque el puto WTI se derrumba -> vende.
> Si baja por alguna otra cuestión (pelo plastico pierde elecciones, la vacuna rusa provoca mutaciones zombies, Buffet decide vender todos sus activos en petróleo) no la vendas.



Lo que ustec mande zeñó.

Lo de Trump, pase lo que pase, le va a dar la vuelta a la bolsa. Lo que no sabemos es el tipo de vuelta o hacia donde.

Personalmente creo que Trump esta algo tocado, pero en mi opinión barre para adentro y creo que es lo que necesita EEUU. ¿Te lo imaginas de presidente de España?


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que ustec mande zeñó.
> 
> Lo de Trump, pase lo que pase, le va a dar la vuelta a la bolsa. Lo que no sabemos es el tipo de vuelta o hacia donde.
> 
> Personalmente creo que Trump esta algo tocado, pero en mi opinión barre para adentro y creo que es lo que necesita EEUU. ¿Te lo imaginas de presidente de España?



NO, no quiero imaginarmelo. Tenemos alguien aquí con este perfil:

Empresario
Hijo de rico.
Haber quebrado empresas
Chulo
Quizá Mario Conde daría el perfil en 1 o 2 aspectos si no se lo hubiera tragado el sistema por haber querido llegar al poder por la calle de enmedio.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

SEÑORES, que no actualizo lo que voy siguiendo/ordenes de compra:

- Ordenes de compra LIMIT a:


Mongolian Mining@0,420. Los que sois habituales del hilo de @gordinflas la conoceis y los que no pues joder a que estáis esperando a entrar a verlo a su hilo.
Water oasis@0,76. Lo mismo que la anterior.
Porsche Holding@49,35 y 50,3
- Compras:

SQNS: compradas ahora a 6,61. Take profit de la mitad del paquete a 7,16. Voy a intentar acumular y volver a cargar otro paquete a 6,50
- Siguiendo a:


CATL, cagüenlosmuertos de interactive brokers, aun no me han dado permisos para el mercado CHINEXT. Ayer firmé unos papeles y decían que en 24 horas estaba pero nada. A 189.38 ha estado hoy y es buen precio pero ha pasado de 222 a 188 en pocas sesiones y la vela de hoy ha sido fea, como de que no tiene fuerza para subir. Quizá ponga orden de compra a 188 si finalmente los fulanos estos me dan permisos. Voy a volver a dar por culo al servicio técnico.
Airbus la pillaré si vuelve a 65. Pongo alarma


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ago 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> La segunda ola no va a ser como la primera, pues la mobilidad social es bastante más baja y el personal médico está mucho más protegido.
> 
> Se pueden esperar confinamiento de ciudades, pero no se va a parar toda Europa como en Marzo.
> 
> Aparte que ya se prevee una vacuna para Noviembre.



Vacuna en noviembre, si, como la rusa. Fakevirus que lleva a fakevacuna? Eso parece pensar Putin...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vacuna en noviembre, si, como la rusa. Fakevirus que lleva a fakevacuna? Eso parece pensar Putin...



Desde Alemania ya han apostado por la nueva normalidad. Osea, independientemente de si hay o no vacuna o rebrotes, asegurarse de usar máscaras en espacios cerrados y de trabajo pero no fuera, y de garantizar las escuelas y guarderías lo máximo posible (recalco ésto).

En España, y perdóname, veo a los que ostentan el poder como gallinas sin cabeza corriendo como locas y chorreando sangre. Cada día se les ocurre algo nuevo.

Miedo me da el Ibex35.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

Lion One Metals@2,01. Pilladas ayer.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde Alemania ya han apostado por la nueva normalidad. Osea, independientemente de si hay o no vacuna o rebrotes, asegurarse de usar máscaras en espacios cerrados y de trabajo pero no fuera, y de garantizar las escuelas y guarderías lo máximo posible (recalco ésto).
> 
> En España, y perdóname, veo a los que ostentan el poder como gallinas sin cabeza corriendo como locas y chorreando sangre. Cada día se les ocurre algo nuevo.
> 
> Miedo me da el Ibex35.



La nueva subnormalidad se va a llevar partes muy grandes de la economía por delante. En unos sitios menos, y en países con retrasados bozaleros tarados y todo el día en pánico como España...bueno eso va a ser de Ibex en los 4000 y algo a dos años vista, quizás menos incluso


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La nueva subnormalidad se va a llevar partes muy grandes de la economía por delante. En unos sitios menos, y en países con retrasados bozaleros tarados y todo el día en pánico como España...bueno eso va a ser de Ibex en los 4000 y algo a dos años vista, quizás menos incluso



Totalmente deacuerdo. Además como lo veo a pie de calle impacta aún mas.

Imagínate que hace un par de meses estaba en España y he visto desde Alemania todo lo que ha pasado. Es que es brutal hablar con familia y amigos y ver la que se esta liando. Que si lo del PSOE+Podemos, lo del rey, y sobre todo la forma tan diferente de destionar la pandemia.

Cuando llegué el primer día vi las estanterías de los supermercados algo chungas, pero nada de lo que alarmarse. Mientras en España la gente hacienco acopio de papel de WC en Alemania todo volvió a una normalidad relativa en un plazo muy corto de tiempo. En dos semanas ya ibas sin bozal por la calle, solo en tiendas.

La economía Española estaba tocada desde lo del 2008. En realidad el coronavirus no es lo que nos ha matado sino los gobiernos tan cafres. Perdona, llámame gilipollas, pero no me entra en la cabeza que el mismo virus, la misma pandemia, genere respuestas tan distintas en paises tan cercanos.

Me toca las pelotas, lo siento.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta tonta leyendo a feministo.

Dice que yo lo voy a llevar "Años"....

No tengo ni idea del tema, pero los contratos de futuros no caducan cada mes o cada dos meses?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La nueva subnormalidad se va a llevar partes muy grandes de la economía por delante. En unos sitios menos, y en países con retrasados bozaleros tarados y todo el día en pánico como España...bueno eso va a ser de Ibex en los 4000 y algo a dos años vista, quizás menos incluso





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Totalmente deacuerdo. Además como lo veo a pie de calle impacta aún mas.
> 
> Imagínate que hace un par de meses estaba en España y he visto desde Alemania todo lo que ha pasado. Es que es brutal hablar con familia y amigos y ver la que se esta liando. Que si lo del PSOE+Podemos, lo del rey, y sobre todo la forma tan diferente de destionar la pandemia.
> 
> ...



Que me perdone SargentoHighway por el off topic, *pero en el hilo de mi cartera Ibex* y en otros hilos puse precios de entrada similares a los mínimos de marzo y no tardaron en salirme foreros (no lo digo por vosotros dos) diciendo que pedía lo imposible, que con esos precios nunca entraría en bolsa y me quedaría fuera, etc... y a los 20 días después ya Repsol había entrado en el radar y otras tantas empresas, destacando los bancos, ya habían caído por debajo de los mínimos de marzo.

Y sí, el otoño de este año casi seguro va a ser terrorífico en España. Pero ojo, es bastante más probable que la bolsa española caiga porque Wall Street colapse que a que caiga por los malos datos del paro, EREs y demás en España. La economía bursátil ha desconectado de la economía real hace mucho tiempo.

Por eso sigo fuera de bolsa y a quien me pregunte, por lo menos respecto a empresas españolas, le recomiendo paciencia y esperar. Sé que no es tan divertido como jugar todos los días como en un casino, pero es que aquí se viene a ganar pasta y ganar dinero necesariamente no tiene porque ser divertido, es más, muchas veces será aburridísimo.

Un saludo a los foreros pacientes que están esperando su momento. Llegará su recompensa, no lo duden.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Que me perdone SargentoHighway por el off topic, *pero en el hilo de mi cartera Ibex* y en otros hilos puse precios de entrada similares a los mínimos de marzo y no tardaron en salirme foreros (no lo digo por vosotros dos) diciendo que pedía lo imposible, que con esos precios nunca entraría en bolsa y me quedaría fuera, etc... y a los 20 días después ya Repsol había entrado en el radar y otras tantas empresas, destacando los bancos, ya habían caído por debajo de los mínimos de marzo.
> 
> Y sí, el otoño de este año casi seguro va a ser terrorífico en España. Pero ojo, es bastante más probable que la bolsa española caiga porque Wall Street colapse que a que caiga por los malos datos del paro, EREs y demás en España. La economía bursátil ha desconectado de la economía real hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Yo te perdono . No sé si fui de los que te dijeron que dejes la droga, pero si no te lo habría dicho igual y te lo digo igual. Creo recordar haber leido precios muy bajos, así que con total cariño me como mi comentario sin problema alguno.

Dicho ésto: Yo soy Don Dividendo, así que paciencia y esperar es lo mio. Pero yo es que no metería nada en nada del Ibex. Para meter Repsol meto Shell (he comprado por cierto) o WTI (también he comprado).

Osea que por lo que a mi respecta:
- 100% deacuerdo con lo de la paciencia.
- Al Ibex35 de momento ni con un palo.

Siempre desde el respeto y el buen rollo con el que nos tratamos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta leyendo a feministo.
> 
> Dice que yo lo voy a llevar "Años"....
> 
> No tengo ni idea del tema, pero los contratos de futuros no caducan cada mes o cada dos meses?



Lleva un ETF que en su día tuve yo y malvendí, el WT WTI Crude Oil. Va rotando contratos, por si te interesa te pongo la info de los contratos que lleva cada mes y cuando hace el rotado:

Indice Bloomberg Crude WTI:




The following table outlinesthe contractschedule for the Bloomberg Commodity Index. The contracts under the currentmonth are referred to asthe “lead future.” The contracts underthe nextmonth are referred to asthe “next future.”Iftheleadfutureandnextfuturearedifferent,thenthe index calculations are based on weightingsthatshift from the lead future to the next future atthe closing prices on the fifth through ninth business days of each month.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lleva un ETF que en su día tuve yo y malvendí, el WT WTI Crude Oil. Va rotando contratos, por si te interesa te pongo la info de los contratos que lleva cada mes y cuando hace el rotado:
> 
> Indice Bloomberg Crude WTI:
> 
> ...



Por cierto, estoy empezando a mirar Nickel. No puedo decir demasiado porque es para otro tema, pero si que lo estoy empezando a mirar.

Si decido meterme te aviso con antelación.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2020)

Poniendo el cazo Kroger Co. a 34.32.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Poniendo el cazo Kroger Co. a 34.32.



pilladas. ire acumulando.

vendidas la mitad de bloom energy a 14, la espero a 12,5-12 para ir acumulando a ese nivel


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Ago 2020)

Buena cartera! Comparto algunos de los valores.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2020)

¿Has leido lo de Airbus verdad? Tengo la polla como un Joystick de los años 90






Paciencia que creo que ya por fin viene lo gordo. Ya tengo acordado con satanás donarle 3 litros de sangre de mi primer hijo varón.

Cositas que me estoy mirando:
- Astrazeneca.
- Raytheon.
- Impinj.
- Equinor (llevo tiempo deshojando la margarita con ellos y quizás por tener Shell no me he decidido).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> pilladas. ire acumulando.
> 
> vendidas la mitad de* bloom energy *a 14, la espero a 12,5-12 para ir acumulando a ese nivel



Cuidadín. Bloom Energy tiene ventas desde dentro de casi 300k dolares en dos personas. Osea, saben algo que los demas no sabemos. La mayoría vendidas por su jefe de ventas Chris White (no confundir con el saxofonista). El otro tocho vendido por Susan Brennan que es la COO.

No digo ná y lo digo tó.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuidadín. Bloom Energy tiene ventas desde dentro de casi 300k dolares en dos personas. Osea, saben algo que los demas no sabemos. La mayoría vendidas por su jefe de ventas Chris White (no confundir con el saxofonista). El otro tocho vendido por Susan Brennan que es la COO.
> 
> No digo ná y lo digo tó.



Bueno, imagina a Chris y Susan en su celebración del 31/12/2019 brindando con champán caro y hablando de barcos y comida lujosa con sus acompañantes. Imaginatelos ahora en sus oficinas de San Jose, California, el día que las acciones de Bloom Energy pasaron de cotizar 2-3 buena parte de 2019 a pasar a valer 18,71 el 22 de julio de 2020. Esos pensamientos de yates, comida lujosa, destinos exóticos volviendo a su mente... que hace el mortal? Vender. Y mirar barcos y puertos a lo largo de la costa oeste donde atracarlos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ago 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Buena cartera! Comparto algunos de los valores.



Esperemos que nos den alegrias!


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Has leido lo de Airbus verdad? Tengo la polla como un Joystick de los años 90
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuentame lo de Airbus, no lo he visto. Lo que tengo es el cazo listo porque veo que vuelve a 61, subida con poco volumen y el virus otra vez dando por culo en Francia y Alemania.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Bueno, imagina a Chris y Susan en su celebración del 31/12/2019 brindando con champán caro y hablando de barcos y comida lujosa con sus acompañantes. Imaginatelos ahora en sus oficinas de San Jose, California, el día que las acciones de Bloom Energy pasaron de cotizar 2-3 buena parte de 2019 a pasar a valer 18,71 el 22 de julio de 2020. Esos pensamientos de yates, comida lujosa, destinos exóticos volviendo a su mente... que hace el mortal? Vender. Y mirar barcos y puertos a lo largo de la costa oeste donde atracarlos.



Hamijo, yo lo veo desde otro punto de vista. Yo miro a Enron o Wirecard. Osea, cuando se sabe que va a petar, a vender. Yo no me imagino a un COO de una empresa que va bien vendiendo sus acciones, sino cobrando sus bonus.

Por supuesto tu haz lo que quieras. Yo te paso la información que hay disponible y te deseo de corazón suerte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Cuentame lo de Airbus, no lo he visto. Lo que tengo es el cazo listo porque veo que vuelve a 61, subida con poco volumen y el virus otra vez dando por culo en Francia y Alemania.



EE.UU. mantiene aranceles a productos europeos por la disputa de Airbus

Con la polla en la mano me espero Airbus sufriendo en EEUU y Boeing sin competencia.

Yo me la espero a 60, pero vamos a 61 seguramente la compraré igual.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> EE.UU. mantiene aranceles a productos europeos por la disputa de Airbus
> 
> Con la polla en la mano me espero Airbus sufriendo en EEUU y Boeing sin competencia.
> 
> Yo me la espero a 60, pero vamos a 61 seguramente la compraré igual.



Ah si eso si lo vi. En Airbus ya se descontó eso porque Europa le quitó ayudas, pero al resto de productos... descontaban que levantaban aranceles y ahora los usanos les han jodido y esto impacta en los indices generales claro.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Ago 2020)

Yo tengo invertido en tres compañías que aprovechando el bajón covid-19 se pusieron como auténticas gangas:

Airbus, Boeing y Siemens-Gamesa, que llegó a perder los dos dígitos antes incluso de esta crisis.

Sin embargo, esta última, aunque por los rumores de OPA y dividendos aún se esperan subidas y lleva creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso impresionante, ya no está a tan buen precio, sin embargo, aún se le puede sacar bastante, yo aún estoy dentro, todas las señales son de compra fuerte, y en breve la veremos rondar los 27.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ago 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo tengo invertido en tres compañías que aprovechando el bajón covid-19 se pusieron como auténticas gangas:
> 
> Airbus, Boeing y Siemens-Gamesa, que llegó a perder los dos dígitos antes incluso de esta crisis.
> 
> Sin embargo, esta última, aunque por los rumores de OPA y dividendos aún se esperan subidas y lleva creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso impresionante, ya no está a tan buen precio, sin embargo, aún se le puede sacar bastante, yo aún estoy dentro, todas las señales son de compra fuerte, y en breve la veremos rondar los 27.



Tu Airbus es mi WTI. Parece que todos los foreros tenemos un valor "fetiche" que hemos pillado en un buen momento y no nos lo quitan ni a hostias.

Ya te digo yo que mi WTI, para sacarle lo que quiero, me lo voy a tener que guardar hasta 2023. Como siempre tendremos una buena guerra, comercial o de las otras.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tu Airbus es mi WTI. Parece que todos los foreros tenemos un valor "fetiche" que hemos pillado en un buen momento y no nos lo quitan ni a hostias.
> 
> Ya te digo yo que mi WTI, para sacarle lo que quiero, me lo voy a tener que guardar hasta 2023. Como siempre tendremos una buena guerra, comercial o de las otras.



Lo único que me chirría de Airbus y Boeing es el tiempo que dure la crisis del covid, que con las primeras vacunas ya en fase de producción, auguro que será poco. Y ese hecho marcará su recuperación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo único que me chirría de Airbus y Boeing es el tiempo que dure la crisis del covid, que con las primeras vacunas ya en fase de producción, auguro que será poco. Y ese hecho marcará su recuperación.



Lección de historia.
1. Crisis.
2. Impresora.
3. Guerra económica o de la otra.
4. Recuperación en base al gasto + elecciones.

Tanto Boeing como Airbus van a salir adelante aunque tenga que poner una impresora de billetes en los hangares. ¿Cuándo? Da igual a menos que tengas prisa. Ámbas vas a pillar contratos por un tubo relacionados con defensa. Como candidatos veo Ucrania para Airbus, e Irán para Boeing.

Ámbas empresas son agujeros negros para pagar favores, dar empleo, "limpiar" capitales, y ganar elecciones. Yo espero a Airbus sobre 60 porque quiero maximizar mi beneficio. Estoy convencido de que la veré mínimo a 130, y un 4% de 130 es infinítamente mejor que un 4% de 60.

Si no fuera tan gilipollas compraría ya, a 70 pavos, porque da exáctamente igual. Voy a ganarle dinero si o si porque no hay forma de perder dinero en un duopolio que enfrenta a dos países así. Repito: La pregunta no es si Airbus llegará a los 130 pavos, sino cuando. Y como inversor por dividendos que soy, el "cuando" me la trae floja.

¿O creemos que va a llegar SpaceX y ponerse a hacer aviones eléctricos para pasado mañana? De momento no.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hamijo, yo lo veo desde otro punto de vista. Yo miro a Enron o Wirecard. Osea, cuando se sabe que va a petar, a vender. Yo no me imagino a un COO de una empresa que va bien vendiendo sus acciones, sino cobrando sus bonus.
> 
> Por supuesto tu haz lo que quieras. Yo te paso la información que hay disponible y te deseo de corazón suerte.



Para que veas lo relativo y lo dificil que es este mundillo. Ayer subió Bloom Energy un 22%. Parece ser que la unica "noticia" es que un insider compró 70.000 acciones el Viernes, de su propio bolsillo y sin tener ninguna obligación ya que es miembro del consejo de directores como "consejero" (es un antiguo CEO de General Electrics).

Independientemente de esto yo voy a intentar acumular en Bloom Energy por los motivos que os comentaba: creo que el mundo se va a girar hacia una manera "casi limpia" de generar energía (con biogas sus pilas generan energía 100% limpia), existen muchos players en el segmento pero Bloom Energy es el único con capacidad de generar cash de sus operaciones y eso le va a permitir ser cada vez más eficiente mientras otros tienen que recorrer el camino para llegar a generar cash, tienen una tecnología única para generar energía limpia con una pila de óxido solido y para 2021 van a tener una modalidad en la que serían capaces de generar hidrógeno y usarlo para sus pilas en lugar de gas natural eliminando cualquier huella de carbono.

Esta es su visión de futuro con el hidrogeno y tienen un proyecto para los surtidores de H2 de corea del sur:


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ago 2020)

Actualizo cartera y ventas. Salí de Micron por stoploss pero he recomprado, la tendencia sigue bajista... no se si ya dejarla escapar. Es una acción cuyo negocio me gusta y le veo potencial pero si la directiva sigue dando mensajes confusos de cara al futuro y en verdad el negocio se va a degradar tanto no me compensa seguirla.

Las compras de ayer han sido Fastly (edge computing) y Alteryx (data analytics). La primera viene de marcarse un buen Q pero tiene algún nubarrón por tiktok. La segunda lo mismo pero los guidances para final de año no han sido buenos.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...rying-to-find-place-to-jump-on-speeding-train
Alteryx: Buy the Dip? | The Motley Fool

Parecen dos valores buenos para acumular ahora.


AcciónCompraValor compraAccionesInversiónValor cierreP&L%Adriatic Metals1,045​670​700,15​1,47​284,75​40,67%​MOMO17,7​60​1062​21,41​222,6​20,96%​EBAY56,4​22​1240,8​56,29​-2,42​-0,20%​KRKA364,3​15​1237,712344​399​117,893545​9,53%​COIMA RES6,1​300​1830​6,38​84​4,59%​INTEL CORP47,76​37​1767,12​48,89​41,81​2,37%​KGHM Polska Miedz127,35​8​230,7587769​134,3​12,5934315​5,46%​Bloom Energy12,81​18​230,58​14,17​24,48​10,62%​Glaxosmithkline plc15,74​56​881,44​15,37​-20,72​-2,35%​West African Resources1,12​1468​1644,16​1,005​-168,82​-10,27%​Orca Gold Inc0,58​2700​1566​0,67​243​15,52%​USAS3,52​340​1196,8​2,93​-200,6​-16,76%​EQX12,52​46​575,92​13,36​38,64​6,71%​PAAS39,26​15​588,9​34,47​-71,85​-12,20%​Alexco Resource Corp3,24​183​592,92​2,95​-53,07​-8,95%​Endeavour Silver4,51​131​590,81​3,92​-77,29​-13,08%​Belo Sun Mining0,85​400​340​0,97​48​14,12%​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​2,01​300​603​2,1​27​4,48%​Sequans12/08/2020​6,6​135​891​6,81​28,35​3,18%​Micron13/08/2020​45,98​19​873,62​44,4​-30,02​-3,44%​Kroger Co13/08/2020​34,32​26​892,32​36,24​49,92​5,59%​Fastly18/08/2020​77,417​12,6071​976,0038607​77,95​6,7195843​0,69%​Alteryx18/08/2020​113,94​10,4616​1191,994704​113,73​-2,196936​-0,18%​TOTAL 21.704,01 € 22.306,78 € 602,77 €2,78%​


AcciónSemanaP&LAcumulado previo-80​NEE20/07/2020​ 87,19 €EBAY20/07/2020​ 96,49 €B2GOLD (*)20/07/2020​ 129,55 €GSPR (*)20/07/2020​ 132,90 €AAPL20/07/2020​- 72,46 €TSLA20/07/2020​ 94,82 €MSFT20/07/2020​- 35,90 €JD20/07/2020​- 58,30 €GSPR20/07/2020​ 130,18 €Eneavour mining27/07/2020​ 21,26 €NIO28/07/2020​ 72,48 €WT WTI Crude Oil30/07/2020​ 44,37 €BASF30/07/2020​- 45,90 €Sequans30/07/2020​- 49,76 €Kroger co30/07/2020​ 39,40 €Bloom Energy04/08/2020​ 41,58 €Airbus05/08/2020​ 66,55 €USAS05/08/2020​ 102,90 €AGI05/08/2020​ 60,79 €BTG05/08/2020​ 133,74 €EQX05/08/2020​ 83,18 €EGO05/08/2020​ 63,92 €FTNT07/08/2020​- 41,52 €Airbus10/08/2020​ 112,03 €Blooom Energy13/08/2020​ 20,21 €Micron13/08/2020​- 45,08 €TOTAL 1.104,61 €


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (19 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Actualizo cartera y ventas. Salí de Micron por stoploss pero he recomprado, la tendencia sigue bajista... no se si ya dejarla escapar. Es una acción cuyo negocio me gusta y le veo potencial pero si la directiva sigue dando mensajes confusos de cara al futuro y en verdad el negocio se va a degradar tanto no me compensa seguirla.
> 
> Las compras de ayer han sido Fastly (edge computing) y Alteryx (data analytics). La primera viene de marcarse un buen Q pero tiene algún nubarrón por tiktok. La segunda lo mismo pero los guidances para final de año no han sido buenos.
> 
> ...



Para que cojones tantisimas empresas? Y encima para invertir mil miseros euros...Como se nota que sois CM con ganas de estar todo el rato escribiendo soplapolladas de comprar y vender para mamtener animado el foro.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ago 2020)

Pilladas TEAM @ 164,66. Siempre he querido tener esta acción, tienen Jira, Confluence ... un montón de herramientas para gestionar proyectos ágiles / documentación / ecosistema de plugins. Servicio server o cloud o datacenter...


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pilladas TEAM @ 164,66. Siempre he querido tener esta acción, tienen Jira, Confluence ... un montón de herramientas para gestionar proyectos ágiles / documentación / ecosistema de plugins. Servicio server o cloud o datacenter...



Esta empresa está en todos los putos lados y además tiene ojo haciendo adquisiciones. Es para ir a largo con ella


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Ago 2020)

Airbus a 67 pavos.

Todavía no pero ya tengo la mano por encima de los pantalones.


----------



## clinadin (21 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Airbus a 67 pavos.
> 
> Todavía no pero ya tengo la mano por encima de los pantalones.



Parece que tiene un buen soporte alrededor de los 61/62€, quizás ahí sea momento para entrar. Aunque quizás tras los resultados del tercer trimestre baje bastante más.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Ago 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Parece que tiene un buen soporte alrededor de los 61/62€, quizás ahí sea momento para entrar. Aunque quizás tras los resultados del tercer trimestre baje bastante más.



Gracias por el comentario. 

Si te soy sincero a 62 tambien la vuelvo a comprar. Y si luego baja otro 20% mas pues otro paquete.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Ago 2020)

Yo la espero a 62. Ojo que la semana que viene parece que puede haber mucho vaiven segun decia Carpatos hoy.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Ago 2020)

No conté nada por aqui pero no pude invertir finalmente en CATL (Contemporary Amperex Technology) porque me dijeron desde mi broker que está reservada para inversores institucionales. Una semana mareando la perdiz para al final eso...

En cuanto a la cartera, he estado enfermo y me ha sido imposible actualizar pero no hay mucha novedad salvo las mineras de oro que van numeros rojisimos, pero es normal porque al poco de volver a entrar el precio del oro ha corregido. Voy a ir en largo con ellas, si hace falta tenerlas años me quedo años con ellas.

Empiezo a estar bastante preocupado con algunos indicadores de mercado como la amplitud. Cada vez los indices suben más y más pero con pocos valores. Esto es una divergencia que puede anticipar un crash, imposible saber cuando pero la alarma ahí está. Quizá empiece a reducir mi exposición y esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No conté nada por aqui pero no pude invertir finalmente en CATL (Contemporary Amperex Technology) porque me dijeron desde mi broker que está reservada para inversores institucionales. Una semana mareando la perdiz para al final eso...



Creo que han querido decir "inversores heterosexuales". Tu broker tiene una gran sensibilidad.

Es vroma, no me folles.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> En cuanto a la cartera, he estado enfermo y me ha sido imposible actualizar pero no hay mucha novedad salvo las mineras de oro que van numeros rojisimos, pero es normal porque al poco de volver a entrar el precio del oro ha corregido. Voy a ir en largo con ellas, si hace falta tenerlas años me quedo años con ellas.



Espero que te mejores, aunque mi recomendación es que si has comprado abajo y siguen bajando las mantengas.

Te doy un ejemplo, yo tengo Shell a -11%. Ahora van a dar dividendos así que mi sueño es que se ponga a -20% y hacerme con otro paquete.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> Empiezo a estar bastante preocupado con algunos indicadores de mercado como la amplitud. Cada vez los indices suben más y más pero con pocos valores. Esto es una divergencia que puede anticipar un crash, imposible saber cuando pero la alarma ahí está. Quizá empiece a reducir mi exposición y esperar acontecimientos.



Estoy muy deacuerdo con tu observación. De hecho, yo meto dinero todas las semanas pero llevo ya varias que simplemente he puesto precios de entrada aqui y allí pero no he metido nada.

En esta semana me viene sueldo y bonificación y lo que haré será seguir marcando precios de entrada y punto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que han querido decir "inversores heterosexuales". Tu broker tiene una gran sensibilidad.
> 
> Es vroma, no me folles.
> 
> ...



Femi, tu sabes que si no tuvieras rabo te follaba, eso te libra.

Bueno, voy a rotar USAS por EQX; el motivo es este:

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4369684-americas-gold-and-silver-disappointing-start-to-fy2020

Sabía que los resultados habían sido un mojón pero sinceramente no me imaginaba que tanto. Salgo con -20%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Femi, tu sabes que si no tuvieras rabo te follaba, eso te libra.
> 
> Bueno, voy a rotar USAS por EQX; el motivo es este:
> 
> ...



Mejor salir con -20% que que te hagan un "wirecard".

Por eso se diversifica, ¿no?

Lo importante es mirar la cartera a final de año. Si acabas con +1% ya le has ganado al banco. Si acabas con +3.5% ya le has ganado a la inflación.

No comparto todos tus valores de tu cartera pero creo que lo haces bastante bien y te tengo bastante respeto, aunque hay que esperar a final de año para vernos las caras y medirnos las pollas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2020)

Los insiders del REIT Italiano que tengo en cartera están pillando acciones como animales:

COIMA RES | Press releases

Si baja a 6 voy a cargar más.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Los insiders del REIT Italiano que tengo en cartera están pillando acciones como animales:
> 
> COIMA RES | Press releases
> 
> Si baja a 6 voy a cargar más.



Si te ponen las REITs yo tengo Hamborner que me ha subido un modesto casi +7%, pero los dividendos suelen ser superiores al 4% y muy estables.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Por cierto Huracán que viene de visita a EEUU. WTI rozando el +30%.

Y Exxon a tomar por cul...


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto Huracán que viene de visita a EEUU. WTI rozando el +30%.
> 
> Y Exxon a tomar por cul...



Te lo dije o no? Viene huracán, sube el WTI por parar la producción (oferta vs demanda manda) y una nueva oportunidad para cargar alguna acción relacionada con petroleras USANAs porque al parar producción el mercado las castiga.

He comentado ya por aqui que me hago pajas por las noches con Teekay Corp?? Quiero comprar a 2.2, no pienso bajarme del guindo salvo que tenga un arrebato de esos para ir metiendo la patita.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si te ponen las REITs yo tengo Hamborner que me ha subido un modesto casi +7%, pero los dividendos suelen ser superiores al 4% y muy estables.



Se me va de precio, Hamborner ratio precio-valor en libros 1,3 y COIMA 0,61. EPS -0,11 vs +0,10. Oficinas hiper-premium vs locales comerciales, no me gusta el negocio de locales comerciales a largo plazo. HAB es como el doble de grande por valor de activos, pero no se igual me estoy perdiendo algo pero COIMA me parece que tiene más retorno futuro con los activos que están pendientes de comercializar, precio actual, sector, y márgenes. Dime si me estoy perdiendo algo evidente a parte de que Italia no es Alemania.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2020)

Voy a sentar las bases de una tesis de inverisón en USA. Si hoy la FED anuncia tipos bajos para el próximo lustro significa que van a salir beneficiados aquellos actores que sean muy muy cost-effective del mercado de crédito.

De momento me viene a la mente solo Rocket Companies (han salido en IPO hace un mes o así si no recuerdo mal), pero voy a hacer más análisis y me traeré los valores a este hilo para poder comparar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2020)

Poniendo el cazo Enterprise Product Partners @ 16.80. Midstream tocha USANA con un buen rendimiento del 10% de sus dividendos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2020)

Joder que olfato, pilladas otras 200 de COIMA RES a 6.00.

Estrategia con BLOOM ENERGY, nivel fibonacci 50% (15) cargar más, unos 1.000€.




Charla POWELL AHORA:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Se me va de precio, Hamborner ratio precio-valor en libros 1,3 y COIMA 0,61. EPS -0,11 vs +0,10. Oficinas hiper-premium vs locales comerciales, no me gusta el negocio de locales comerciales a largo plazo. HAB es como el doble de grande por valor de activos, pero no se igual me estoy perdiendo algo pero COIMA me parece que tiene más retorno futuro con los activos que están pendientes de comercializar, precio actual, sector, y márgenes. Dime si me estoy perdiendo algo evidente a parte de que Italia no es Alemania.



Efectivamente son negocios distintos para gente con distintas formas de hacer las cosas.

Dicho ésto, leo lo tuyo y creo que tienes razón. Me meteré con COIMA también.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2020)

Ultimamento no soporto ver beneficios, me acabo de embolsar casi 500€. Vendidas EBAY, FASTLY y ATLASSIAN. Sin duda volveré a ellas, gran retorno en apenas 7-10 días. A EBAY no volveré a menos que la vea a muy muy muy muy muy buen precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ultimamento no soporto ver beneficios, me acabo de embolsar casi 500€. Vendidas EBAY, FASTLY y ATLASSIAN. Sin duda volveré a ellas, gran retorno en apenas 7-10 días. A EBAY no volveré a menos que la vea a muy muy muy muy muy buen precio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 414452



Si yo te contara...como sabes no soy de vender rápido pero tentación no me falta. Lo que pasa es que sabiendo que en 2023 todo debería volver a una mas o menos calma pues no me queda otra que joderme y esperar.

Eso si, esperar con mis dividendos, claro


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Teekay Corp?? Quiero comprar a 2.2, no pienso bajarme del guindo salvo que tenga un arrebato de esos para ir metiendo la patita.



Dios te oiga.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Ago 2020)

Voy a estar hasta jueves sin entrar porque voy a empezar con examenes en la UNED y habrá que estudiar algo.

Me dejo las siguientes ordenes de compra puestas:

Novacyt (tiene su propio hilo) a 3,20
COIMA (si suena la flauta a 5,85 cargo con más y cuando suba ya venderé el paquete que tengo a precio más caro).
Además de las que ya tenía puestas a Mongolian Mining, Water Oasis, Teekay Holdings, Enterprise Product Partners, Porsche e ICAG.

Interesan: AMD, NVIDIA, FB, TDOC (esta ultima es una de telemedicina, muchisimo potencial ahí) y PAGSEGURO (el ingenico de latam). Si se ponen a tiro les meto.

Actualizo cartera y ventas, tengo muchas mineras de oro en numeros rojisimos pero el oro está en tendencia alcista, no es el momento de vender. Fortinet la vendo en cuanto tenga un 10% de beneficios o en break even, lo que ocurra antes. En cuantos a las ventas sigo ampliando beneficios a costa de algunos stoploss como es natural. Micron y Sequans pasan a mi lista negra.


AcciónCompraValor compraAccionesInversiónValor cierreP&L%Adriatic Metals1,045​670​700,15​1,37​217,75​31,10%​MOMO17,7​60​1062​21,41​222,6​20,96%​KRKA364,3​15​1237,712344​383​63,5334088​5,13%​COIMA RES6,1​300​1830​6​-30​-1,64%​INTEL CORP47,76​37​1767,12​49,4​60,68​3,43%​KGHM Polska Miedz127,35​8​230,7587769​135,7​15,1302378​6,56%​Bloom Energy12,81​18​230,58​16,41​64,8​28,10%​Glaxosmithkline plc15,74​56​881,44​14,94​-44,8​-5,08%​West African Resources1,12​1468​1644,16​0,91​-308,28​-18,75%​Orca Gold Inc0,58​2700​1566​0,56​-54​-3,45%​USAS3,52​340​1196,8​2,91​-207,4​-17,33%​EQX12,52​46​575,92​12,59​3,22​0,56%​PAAS39,26​15​588,9​34,05​-78,15​-13,27%​Alexco Resource Corp3,24​183​592,92​2,76​-87,84​-14,81%​Endeavour Silver4,51​131​590,81​3,77​-96,94​-16,41%​Belo Sun Mining0,85​400​340​1,02​68​20,00%​FTNT127,47​11​1402,17​132,07​50,6​3,61%​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​2,01​300​603​1,87​-42​-6,97%​Kroger Co13/08/2020​34,32​26​892,32​36,16​47,84​5,36%​COIMA RES27/08/2020​6​200​1200​6​0​0,00%​TOTAL 19.132,76 € 18.997,50 €- 135,26 €-0,71%​


AcciónSemanaP&LAcumulado previo-80​NEE20/07/2020​ 87,19 €EBAY20/07/2020​ 96,49 €B2GOLD (*)20/07/2020​ 129,55 €GSPR (*)20/07/2020​ 132,90 €AAPL20/07/2020​- 72,46 €TSLA20/07/2020​ 94,82 €MSFT20/07/2020​- 35,90 €JD20/07/2020​- 58,30 €GSPR20/07/2020​ 130,18 €Eneavour mining27/07/2020​ 21,26 €NIO28/07/2020​ 72,48 €WT WTI Crude Oil30/07/2020​ 44,37 €BASF30/07/2020​- 45,90 €Sequans30/07/2020​- 49,76 €Kroger co30/07/2020​ 39,40 €Bloom Energy04/08/2020​ 41,58 €Airbus05/08/2020​ 66,55 €USAS05/08/2020​ 102,90 €AGI05/08/2020​ 60,79 €BTG05/08/2020​ 133,74 €EQX05/08/2020​ 83,18 €EGO05/08/2020​ 63,92 €FTNT07/08/2020​- 41,52 €Airbus10/08/2020​ 112,03 €Blooom Energy13/08/2020​ 20,21 €Micron13/08/2020​- 45,08 €Micron23/08/2020​- 55,30 €Alteryx25/08/2020​- 51,06 €eBay27/08/2020​ 46,29 €fastly27/08/2020​ 229,82 €team27/08/2020​ 219,01 €sqns27/08/2020​- 56,02 €TOTAL 1.437,36 €


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Ago 2020)

Que mejore los numeros en cuanto a fundamentales? Absolutamente nada sin ponerme a mirar temas de deuda y vencimientos. Merlín es el REIT más infravalorado del mundo mundial. ¿Por que invierto en COIMA y no en Merlin? Simple y llanamente porque COIMA es casi 100% oficinas, se están deshaciendo de lo que no lo es, y tiran a lo premium, sin embargo Merlin tiene también mucha oficina premium pero tienen bastante exposición a centros comerciales, cosa que no me gusta nada.

En cualquier caso, si se pilla Merlin por debajo de 7 es un pedazo de inversión también. A 7 y si lo compras a mercado. Los REIT por lo que sea en el sur de Europa están muy mal valorados. Subes al norte y ves ratios precio a libros de 1,4-1,6, PER > 10. Y si te pones a mirar a un IRT o SRC en USA ya se te caen los cojones al suelo.

Por cierto no lo he mencionado. COIMA tiene volumenes de risa. Lo digo por si entráis para que estéis preparados para un percal digno de un penny market.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Que mejore los numeros en cuanto a fundamentales? Absolutamente nada sin ponerme a mirar temas de deuda y vencimientos. Merlín es el REIT más infravalorado del mundo mundial. ¿Por que invierto en COIMA y no en Merlin? Simple y llanamente porque COIMA es casi 100% oficinas, se están deshaciendo de lo que no lo es, y tiran a lo premium, sin embargo Merlin tiene también mucha oficina premium pero tienen bastante exposición a centros comerciales, cosa que no me gusta nada.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si se pilla Merlin por debajo de 7 es un pedazo de inversión también. A 7 y si lo compras a mercado. Los REIT por lo que sea en el sur de Europa están muy mal valorados. Subes al norte y ves ratios precio a libros de 1,4-1,6, PER > 10. Y si te pones a mirar a un IRT o SRC en USA ya se te caen los cojones al suelo.
> 
> Por cierto no lo he mencionado. COIMA tiene volumenes de risa. Lo digo por si entráis para que estéis preparados para un percal digno de un penny market.



Por cierto:

Me entró la curiosidad y empecé a preguntar. Es una buena empresa, pero tiene papeletas para bajar al menos entre 5.5 y 5.2. Motivo: No tengo ni idea*.

Yo por si acaso me voy a esperar porque en mi caso voy a largo plazo y por dividendos. Me gustan sus números pero quiero esperar un ratito.

*Ni idea.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Sep 2020)

Entro en Mongolian Mining a una media de 0,390. Capitaliza en este momento 391.1M, Pr/Bv 0,1, EPS 0,73 y PER 0,5. Cortesía del maestro @gordinflas en la cartera kamikaze. Nos vemos en un par de años jejeje.

EDIT:

Pilladas ayer más EQX y Eldorado Gold con la idea de vender USAS. Rotaría pero como USAS tiene números rojos y tengo liquidez que no me importa dedicar al oro prefiero esperar a venderla cuando el oró esté a 2000 y pico para minimizar lo que pierdo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Sep 2020)

Acabo de poner límite a WTI. Tiene posibilidades de pegarse una buena caida antes de remontar. Estoy demasiado bien posicionado para venderlas ahora mismo pero si caen por debajo de los 3 euros les digo adios.

Si ocurre eso las volveré a pillar sobre los 2.5 euros (previo estudio de viabilidad, claro).


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Acabo de poner límite a WTI. Tiene posibilidades de pegarse una buena caida antes de remontar. Estoy demasiado bien posicionado para venderlas ahora mismo pero si caen por debajo de los 3 euros les digo adios.
> 
> Si ocurre eso las volveré a pillar sobre los 2.5 euros (previo estudio de viabilidad, claro).



Ni de coña baja de 3. Estamos hablando de que el WTI se ponga en 39-40 o así.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ni de coña baja de 3. Estamos hablando de que el WTI se ponga en 39-40 o así.



Por eso escribo "posibilidades". Es que en realidad yo ni debería estar en WTI porque quiero una cartera pura de dividendos. Lo de WTI fue al ver el crudo caer tantísimo.

De hecho que dios te oiga porque es de las mejores posiciones que tengo en mi cartera (quitando mi xiaomi que empecé con la coñita metiendo 500 euros y fui subiendo a medida que iba subiendo y ahora mismo la tengo a +93%...y lo que le queda por subir).

Por cierto, AstraZeneca si, ¿o no?


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Sep 2020)

Y los stoploss salvando de crashes:




Pongo el cazo a globaltrans a 5.50.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Y los stoploss salvando de crashes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 421659
> 
> ...



Perdona mi incultura, pero ¿qué ha pasado? Quiero leer que pusiste un stop-loss y, a pesar de perder un pelín de dinero, no te has comido una caida mas gorda. ¿Es correcto?

¿Por otro lado por "cazo" quieres decir que has puesto una orden de compra?

Te lo pregunto en serio, igual es viernes y estoy espeso. Y gracias de antemano.

PS: Mi WTI "parece" que de momento se salva. Hoy esta subiendo pero yo no le quito el stop-loss a 3 euros.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona mi incultura, pero ¿qué ha pasado? Quiero leer que pusiste un stop-loss y, a pesar de perder un pelín de dinero, no te has comido una caida mas gorda. ¿Es correcto?
> 
> ¿Por otro lado por "cazo" quieres decir que has puesto una orden de compra?
> 
> ...



Pues lo que ha pasado es que ha habido una caida grande en el mercado USA y mis stoploss me han salvado las pelotas de entrar en pérdidas con valores que ya tenía lejos del punto de entrada. Subir los stoploss al punto de breakeven cuando tienes cierto margen evita que te comas crashes como estos.

Poner el cazo = orden de compra limitada en precio.

Ya te dije que no bajaría tanto el WTI. Hoy subirá más si el dato de nóminas no agricolas es bueno.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Sep 2020)

He vendido en premarket equinox gold con pérdidas de 44€ por unas noticias inquietantes desde la mina de Mexico "Los Filos". Voy a rotar hacia alguna platera: quiza Abraplata o Hecla Mining. Lo consultaré con la almohada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He vendido en premarket equinox gold con pérdidas de 44€ por unas noticias inquietantes desde la mina de Mexico "Los Filos". Voy a rotar hacia alguna platera: quiza Abraplata o Hecla Mining. Lo consultaré con la almohada.



En ese sector, ¿qué te parece Barrick Gold?


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En ese sector, ¿qué te parece Barrick Gold?



Antes que hablar de Barrick te diría que hay mucha oportunidad también en la plata. Por eso llevo PAAS, AXU y EXK en cartera. 

En cuanto a Barrick Gold, es demasiado grande. Yo prefiero mineras más pequeñas porque se revalorizan más (y también hay más riesgo). También llevo en cartera empresas que tienen proyectos sin operar y están caracterizando el contenido de metales de sus terrenos, como Adriatic, Belo Sun u Orca Gold. O también empresas que están a punto de operar como Alexco Resources o que están operando hace menos de un Q como West African Resources.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ya te dije que no bajaría tanto el WTI. Hoy subirá más si el dato de nóminas no agricolas es bueno.



Gracias por las explicaciones.

Por cierto...mi WTI a 3.18...

Stop-loss a 3.00...

¿Saltará el stop-loss? Ah, la tensión se palpa en el ambiente.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por las explicaciones.
> 
> Por cierto...mi WTI a 3.18...
> 
> ...



Me temo que el dato de nóminas no agricolas ha sido más bajo de lo esperado y el indice dolar ha subido. Más el crash en bolsa. Todos los catalizadores malos 

Por cierto antes te he hablado de la plata pero ojo ojo ojo con el cobre. En KGHM Polska Miedz tengo una pequeñisima participación de unos zlotis que tenía en el bolsillo y quizá amplíe para tener 1.000€.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Me temo que el dato de nóminas no agricolas ha sido más bajo de lo esperado y el indice dolar ha subido. Más el crash en bolsa. Todos los catalizadores malos
> 
> Por cierto antes te he hablado de la plata pero ojo ojo ojo con el cobre. En KGHM Polska Miedz tengo una pequeñisima participación de unos zlotis que tenía en el bolsillo y quizá amplíe para tener 1.000€.



Gracias. Espero que mis intervenciones no ensucien to hilo.

Hablando de fumar plata, mírate Standard Lithium LTD. Lo importante es la tecnología que estan desarrollando.

Es un stock muy peligroso...justo como a ti the gustan...


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Sep 2020)

*Estado en el que entro en la semana:*

De Equinox Gold salí con pérdidas mínimas por malas noticias desde una mina de Mexico. Pensando en rotar a plata o cobre. La cosa va a estar entre Hecla Minnig y KGHM Polska Miedz.

Han saltado stoploss en TDOC y MOMO. Sin pena ni gloria.

Me he quedado enganchado en Fortinet por no tener puesto el stoploss. Cosas que pasan, aguantaré el dinero hasta el rebote o hasta la siguiente burbuja. De ahi la importancia de invertir dinero que no necesitas ni hoy, ni mañana, ni dentro de 5 años.

Intel y Korger aguantan, y eso que tengo sus stoploss en breakeven. Señal de que hice buenas entradas y no están burbujeadas.

*Ordenes de compra activas:*

Porsche Holding por 50.3 / 49.3
Globaltrans a 5,80
COIMA 5,82

Si veo 2/3 días de recuperación en NASDAQ no descarto entrar. Si veo Mongolian Mining a 0,32 meto paquete.

EDIT: Nasdaq si toca los 11k también quizá le meta independientemente de que no se haya recuperado nada. Es un poco más de un 5% más de caída desde el nivel al que cerró el viernes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> *Estado en el que entro en la semana:*
> 
> De Equinox Gold salí con pérdidas mínimas por malas noticias desde una mina de Mexico. Pensando en rotar a plata o cobre. La cosa va a estar entre Hecla Minnig y KGHM Polska Miedz.
> 
> ...



Porsche lo tengo yo pedido a 51 desde hace un tiempecito. No descarto que toque los 50, así que le meteré otro paquete a 49.5.

Coima...ya sabes lo que hablamos y de momento se esta cumpliendo lo que dije. Coima yo la espero a 5.6 para finales de año. Pero mas tarde volverá abajo. Ya veremos...

Por cierto, otra que se va cumpliendo es mi WTI. Esta ya rozando los 3 euros y mi stop-loss a punto de saltar.

Tengo mi bola mágica "toa tuneada".


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Porsche lo tengo yo pedido a 51 desde hace un tiempecito. No descarto que toque los 50, así que le meteré otro paquete a 49.5.
> 
> Coima...ya sabes lo que hablamos y de momento se esta cumpliendo lo que dije. Coima yo la espero a 5.6 para finales de año. Pero mas tarde volverá abajo. Ya veremos...
> 
> ...



Bueno, una pequeña corrección del WTI. La verdad que no esperaba que se fuera tan rápido a buscar soportes bajo 39. En cualquier caso Si baja de 38 sería cuando de verdad pase a tendencia bajista buscando soportes más abajo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Sep 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas

Venga que se que estas cosas te la ponen dura, mira lo que hizo el WTI la última vez que la media de 200 se cruzó con la de 50 sesiones:




Esto va a volver a pasar si no sube rapidito de 39.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> Venga que se que estas cosas te la ponen dura, mira lo que hizo el WTI la última vez que la media de 200 se cruzó con la de 50 sesiones:
> 
> ...



Hombre, tanto como "ponérmela dura". Teniendo WTI comprada a 2.66 y sabiendo que, "desgraciadamente" las tendré que vender a 3.00, no me la pone dura para nada. Yo lo que hubiera querido es que aguantaran y subieran en 2021 (de hecho, era mi predicción original y el motivo para entrar en algo que no es de dividendos).

Pero una lección muy importante en bolsa es dejar de lado los sentimientos. No voy a pagar con dinero el hecho de que lo que yo quiero no sea lo que va a pasar.

Si me aceptas el consejo, cuando pase lo que yo creo que va a pasar, intenta resistir pillar WTI al menos hasta que toque 2.6, y aun así me lo pensaría.

Si cae WTI va a caer mucho y durante al menos 3 meses. Avisado quedas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como "ponérmela dura". Teniendo WTI comprada a 2.66 y sabiendo que, "desgraciadamente" las tendré que vender a 3.00, no me la pone dura para nada. Yo lo que hubiera querido es que aguantaran y subieran en 2021 (de hecho, era mi predicción original y el motivo para entrar en algo que no es de dividendos).
> 
> Pero una lección muy importante en bolsa es dejar de lado los sentimientos. No voy a pagar con dinero el hecho de que lo que yo quiero no sea lo que va a pasar.
> 
> ...



A día de hoy no compro WTI, quizá mañana cambie de opinión, pero aunque toque 2.6 no lo pillaría. El motivo es que veo la demanda muy contraída los próximos años debido a la situación, mira la inflación en la zona euro...

En mi cartera estoy apostando por los metales, aunque ahora la tenga en número rojisimos mi teoría es que en Octubre tendremos nueva alza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> A día de hoy no compro WTI, quizá mañana cambie de opinión, pero aunque toque 2.6 no lo pillaría. El motivo es que veo la demanda muy contraída los próximos años debido a la situación, mira la inflación en la zona euro...
> 
> En mi cartera estoy apostando por los metales, aunque ahora la tenga en número rojisimos mi teoría es que en Octubre tendremos nueva alza.



Pues entonces ustec y yo estamos bastante alineados. De momento solo tengo Barrick Gold (poco dividendo, pero esta en positivo). Standard Lithium, que para mi es parte de "metales", está en mi punto de mira. Y ya está.

Yo creo que la demanda se recuperará pronto, pero no lo suficiente como para mantener mi WTI por debajo de los 3 euros. Me parece que vamos a ver la solución de éste conflicto este mismo mes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Sep 2020)

Se está poniendo interesante la cosa. Voy a marcarme unos precios de entrada para cargar más mineras de cada metal:

Cobre: 2,91
Plata: 23,5
Oro: 1850
Plata: Hecla Mining
Cobre: Granite/Sandfire/Glencore/KGHM Me tengo que pensar cuanto meto y en cuales.
Oro: Quizá cargue más Belo Sun


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Se está poniendo interesante la cosa. Voy a marcarme unos precios de entrada para cargar más mineras de cada metal:
> 
> Cobre: 2,91
> Plata: 23,5
> ...



Hablando de interesante...no veas el pelotazo que ha pegado hoy el WTI...2.87.

Lógicamente me saltó a 3.00, pillé mis dineros, y a correr.

Curioso que podría volver a comprarlas otra vez casi al mismo precio que pagué (2.66), pero de momento paso. Veremos el año que viene.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hablando de interesante...no veas el pelotazo que ha pegado hoy el WTI...2.87.
> 
> Lógicamente me saltó a 3.00, pillé mis dineros, y a correr.
> 
> Curioso que podría volver a comprarlas otra vez casi al mismo precio que pagué (2.66), pero de momento paso. Veremos el año que viene.



Ya vendrán más oportunidades. Has visto la reorganización de Luca en Renault? Me pesa mucho no haber entrado cuando estaba a 17, y eso que lo avisaste.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ya vendrán más oportunidades. Has visto la reorganización de Luca en Renault? Me pesa mucho no haber entrado cuando estaba a 17, y eso que lo avisaste.



Veras Renault de vuelta a esos precios, no te preocuoes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Veras Renault de vuelta a esos precios, no te preocuoes



@SargentoHighway como dice nuestro amigo, no te preocupes. El momento Renault de momento pasa.

Para entender Renault tenemos que entender Ford, y te recomiendo el libro "American Icon". Si Luca lo hace bien, primero vendrán meses/años de dolor. De aqui a *finales de año* (y repitiendo la historia de Ford con el "Señor Dios del Olimpo Grande Entre Los Grandes Real Majestad Imperial del Universo Ingenieril" Don Alan Mulally ) la veo bailar entre los *18 y los 21 euros*.

A partir de ahí la cosa se complica porque, una vez mas siguiendo el patrón Ford, tendrían que llegar la realidad del planteamiento que en éstos momentos Luca estará llevando a cabo, o si lo quieres en Castellano contemporaneo, sustituciones y jubilaciones doradas de jefazos a mansalva, y dejarse las rodillas peladas frente al gobierno Francés.

Como positivo veo que VW ha sufrido mas daños de los previstos, y parece que van a terminar con el Mii/Up/Citygo, lo cual favorecerá HORRORES los modelos eléctricos pequeños de Renault (Zoe, etc...). En ese caso podríamos ver un buen subidón.

*Mi posición: Si cae a 17 o menos comprar con muchísima cautela y mantenerlas hasta diciembre*. Luego ver lo que hace Luca.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Sep 2020)

Para calmar el FOMO que tengo en vena he puesto orden de compra de Hecla Mining en 5,28. Paquetillo pequeño de 1.000USD.

Estoy mirando también entrar en uranio, por lo que leo vamos a tener un deficit de suministro en los próximos años y el mercado debería ser muy bull.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Sep 2020)

Sobre el uranio: Uranium: COVID-19 Brings Supply Deficit To A Head (NYSEARCA:URNM)

Voy a entrar con una pequeña participación en Nexgen Energy.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Sep 2020)

Kroger Q2 Adj. EPS $0.73 Beats $0.55 Estimate, Sales $30.49B Beat $29.95B Estimate 
Kroger Sees FY20 GAAP EPS $3.20-$3.30, Raises Adj. Free Cash Flow Guidance Sharply From $1.6B-$1.8B To $2.5B-$2.7B

Bajo el stoploss de Kroger a 32,68. No quiero que algún vaivén me saque de esta joya. Ahora mismo cotiza en premarket a 35.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sobre el uranio: Uranium: COVID-19 Brings Supply Deficit To A Head (NYSEARCA:URNM)
> 
> Voy a entrar con una pequeña participación en Nexgen Energy.



Ayer pillé 404 a 1,76. Una pequeña participación para tomar asiento en la mesa del uranio.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Sep 2020)

Llevo 1.172 acciones de Adriatic Metals a un precio medio de 0,92 GBP (pillé un paquetito antes de empezar a hacer esta cartera).

Acabo de poner una orden de compra de 705 a 1,20 GBP. Creo que ha llegado el momento de ampliar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Kroger Q2 Adj. EPS $0.73 Beats $0.55 Estimate, Sales $30.49B Beat $29.95B Estimate
> Kroger Sees FY20 GAAP EPS $3.20-$3.30, Raises Adj. Free Cash Flow Guidance Sharply From $1.6B-$1.8B To $2.5B-$2.7B
> 
> Bajo el stoploss de Kroger a 32,68. No quiero que algún vaivén me saque de esta joya. Ahora mismo cotiza en premarket a 35.



Sal de mi mente mamón.

Estaba esperando la reunión de hoy para comprar. Me gusta pero el dividendo es bajito...

Por cierto Coima...vas avisado con lo que te dije.

EDITO: Coima ya a 5.74 y bajando...espérala donde te dije y luego sácatela.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Sep 2020)

Para que veáis lo importante de controlar las fechas de los putos earnings y tal. Si no hubiera bajado mi stoploss en kroger estaría fuera, yo tengo un trabajo y familia y no puedo estar todo el día con la pantallita:




Los stoploss los suelo dejar en posición de breakeven, eso me salva de crash como los de la semana pasada con TDOC y MOMO. Sin embargo como véis en este caso me habría quedado fuera porque Kroger está justo ahora al nivel de mi posición.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sal de mi mente mamón.
> 
> Estaba esperando la reunión de hoy para comprar. Me gusta pero el dividendo es bajito...
> 
> ...



No me digas eso que he ido a mirar si me había entrado otra orden de compra que tenía a 5,8. El mínimo del día ha sido 5,84. Me la pone durisima que siga bajando, espero que estés en lo cierto.

La semana que viene: amplío posición en Bloom Energy. Quizá amplie posición en Novo Resources (no sale en esta cartera pero la tengo hace tiempo) y quizá en Mariner Resources que están comprando terrenos junto a New Found Gold. Paquetes muy pequeños porque hay mucho riesgo en estos valores.

Actualizo cartera, numeros rojisimos en muchos valores pero voy a largo plazo (minimo 1 año para metales, y otros valores de 2 a 5 años). Fortinet en cuanto suba la vendo.


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónValor cierreP&L%Adriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​1,28​157,45​22,49%​KRKAPLN364,3​15​1237,712344​390​87,3159683​7,05%​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​5,9​-60​-3,28%​INTEL CORPUSD47,76​37​1767,12​49,27​55,87​3,16%​KGHM Polska MiedzPLN127,35​8​230,7587769​136,45​16,4892412​7,15%​Bloom EnergyUSD12,81​18​230,58​13,62​14,58​6,32%​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​1,06​-88,08​-5,36%​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​0,5​-216​-13,79%​USASUSD3,52​340​1196,8​2,88​-217,6​-18,18%​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​34,31​-74,25​-12,61%​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​2,81​-78,69​-13,27%​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​4,06​-58,95​-9,98%​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​0,96​44​12,94%​FTNTUSD127,47​11​1402,17​115,17​-135,3​-9,65%​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​1,88​-39​-6,47%​Kroger Co13/08/2020​USD34,32​26​892,32​34,3​-0,52​-0,06%​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​5,9​-20​-1,67%​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​0,345​-450​-17,86%​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​10,85​-33,7004​-4,41%​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​0,345​-840​-9,21%​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​404​711,04​1,74​-8,08​-1,14%​


AcciónSemanaP&LAcumulado previo-80​NEE20/07/2020​ 87,19 €EBAY20/07/2020​ 96,49 €B2GOLD (*)20/07/2020​ 129,55 €GSPR (*)20/07/2020​ 132,90 €AAPL20/07/2020​- 72,46 €TSLA20/07/2020​ 94,82 €MSFT20/07/2020​- 35,90 €JD20/07/2020​- 58,30 €GSPR20/07/2020​ 130,18 €Eneavour mining27/07/2020​ 21,26 €NIO28/07/2020​ 72,48 €WT WTI Crude Oil30/07/2020​ 44,37 €BASF30/07/2020​- 45,90 €Sequans30/07/2020​- 49,76 €Kroger co30/07/2020​ 39,40 €Bloom Energy04/08/2020​ 41,58 €Airbus05/08/2020​ 66,55 €USAS05/08/2020​ 102,90 €AGI05/08/2020​ 60,79 €BTG05/08/2020​ 133,74 €EQX05/08/2020​ 83,18 €EGO05/08/2020​ 63,92 €FTNT07/08/2020​- 41,52 €Airbus10/08/2020​ 112,03 €Blooom Energy13/08/2020​ 20,21 €Micron13/08/2020​- 45,08 €Micron23/08/2020​- 55,30 €Alteryx25/08/2020​- 51,06 €eBay27/08/2020​ 46,29 €fastly27/08/2020​ 229,82 €team27/08/2020​ 219,01 €sqns27/08/2020​- 56,02 €gsk27/08/2020​- 57,00 €equinox gold07/09/2020​- 44,78 €MOMO - €TDOC - €TOTAL 1.335,58 €


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Para que veáis lo importante de controlar las fechas de los putos earnings y tal. Si no hubiera bajado mi stoploss en kroger estaría fuera, yo tengo un trabajo y familia y no puedo estar todo el día con la pantallita:



Bueno, familia familia...imagino que tu mujer no te ha dicho nada aún...ES VROMA, NO ME PONGAS EN CORTOS.

Y hablando de poner a cortos:

1. Si, soy el pesao de Coima, pero ya que tienes un buen paquete (de acciones...malpensado), ¿por qué no me haces caso, quitas al menos hasta Octubre el precio de entrada, y si no bajan me dices lo gilipollas que soy y me metes en el ignore? O al menos ponlas a 5.6 y espérate hasta finales de año. Por cierto, en Octubre van a hacer una revisión que seguramente hará subir el precio algo, pero es un espejismo. La mierda de la que te hablé sigue flotando, y mientras no se la quiten no va a subir.

Yo ahora mismo no la veo pasar de 6.00-6.10 de aqui a finales de año. Y como la mierda siga flotando cuando llegue Marzo vamos a ver si no la vemos a 5.00. *Yo ahora mismo no compraría a ningún valor, pero si me ponen una pistola en la cabeza entro a 5.6*.

2. Fortinet, ¿a cuánto la has comprado? Ahora con las ERECCIONES de Noviembre es posible que esta acción suba y bastante. En momentos de crisis los gobiernos invierten en seguridad, en utilities, y en cosas militares. Si la compraste por debajo de los 100 pavos yo me la quedaría, al menos hasta que pasen las elecciones, aunque la veas subir. Si la crisis continua la vas a ver en 120, y si no tocará los 110 a mediados de año porque no le queda otra.

Y para que veas que pongo la polla donde pongo las palabras yo tengo en mi cartera a RWE y Deutsche Telekom, la segunda dándome montones de alegrías y la primera ni tan mal.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bueno, familia familia...imagino que tu mujer no te ha dicho nada aún...ES VROMA, NO ME PONGAS EN CORTOS.
> 
> Y hablando de poner a cortos:
> 
> ...



Que a qué precio llevo las Fortinets? jajjaa a precio de autentica BURBUJA 127,47. ¿Por qué te crees que con todo lo que metía en el nasdaq estaba con el culo en la puerta para salir cuando empezara el incendio? Porque sabía que tarde o temprano llegaría. Con este valor tuve la mala suerte de no tener puesto el stoploss asi que ajo, agua y como es una pequeña participación si hace falta lo vendo dentro de 5 años pero no voy a salirme perdiendo ni un misero centimo por este error. Por eso es importante invertir dinero que no vas a necesitar a corto ni medio plazo.

No me la sigas poniendo dura con lo de Coima por favor, una cosa no quita la otra. Voy a meter otra orden de compra a 5.6 y si llega a ese precio en diciembre de 2022 tienes mi botella de vino caro en tu domicilio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Que a qué precio llevo las Fortinets? jajjaa a precio de autentica BURBUJA 127,47. ¿Por qué te crees que con todo lo que metía en el nasdaq estaba con el culo en la puerta para salir cuando empezara el incendio? Porque sabía que tarde o temprano llegaría. Con este valor tuve la mala suerte de no tener puesto el stoploss asi que ajo, agua y como es una pequeña participación si hace falta lo vendo dentro de 5 años pero no voy a salirme perdiendo ni un misero centimo por este error. Por eso es importante invertir dinero que no vas a necesitar a corto ni medio plazo.
> 
> No me la sigas poniendo dura con lo de Coima por favor, una cosa no quita la otra. Voy a meter otra orden de compra a 5.6 y si llega a ese precio en diciembre de 2022 tienes mi botella de vino caro en tu domicilio.



1. Si escribo muchos comentarios y te ensucio el hilo por favor avísame y los voy borrando. Es que me pareces un forero muy honesto, de los poquísimos que no tienen reparo en escribir cuando se equivocan, y se me hace muy ameno seguirte y (en la medida de mis limitados conocimientos) ayudarte en lo que escuche o analice o me entere. No tengo bola mágica pero al menos te puedo proporcionar "food for thought".

2. Fortinets a 127...vas a tener que tener algo de suerte y esperarte al menos hasta Q4 de 2021. Pero eso es predecir a muy largo plazo y no me atrevo la verdad. Yo la tengo en el punto de mira dependiendo de las erecciones americanas.

3. Mas que botella de vino yo preferiría que te quedaras con la order de 5.6 y punto. De hecho, preferiría que no te metieras mas a menos hasta finales de año. Sabes que siempre estoy alabando mi Hamborner REIT que tantas alegrías me ha dado. Pues bien, ya la estoy reevaluando no sea que también la tenga que vender. Y Coima la veo bastante mas arriesgada que Hamborner así que ya me dirás.

En cualquier caso dejo de meterte caña en esa acción. Ya he dejado clara mi postura y ahora solo nos queda esperar unas semanas a ver si me tienes que mandar una botella de vino o un ramillete de penes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

*KROGER*


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Sep 2020)

> La semana que viene: amplío posición en Bloom Energy. Quizá amplie posición en Novo Resources (no sale en esta cartera pero la tengo hace tiempo) y quizá en Mariner Resources que están comprando terrenos junto a New Found Gold. Paquetes muy pequeños porque hay mucho riesgo en estos valores.



Pues al final mis movimientos han sido los siguientes:

* He pillado Novo Resources, 137@3,45
* He pillado Abraplata Resources, 2.260@0,34

Abraplata tiene un proyecto, Diablillos, que es uno de los proyectos de exploración TOP TOP TOP de plata. Se ha puesto a tiro a buen precio así que he metido un poquito la cabeza.

De Bloom he pensado mejor comprar cuando mi pequeñisima entrada actual esté por debajo de algún soporte mayor. Es tontería entrarle ahora.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *KROGER*



Sal de mi cabeza, por supuesto que he visto que ha pegado un bajón y está apetecible. Me voy a esperar. Puede haber volatilidad y oportunidades mejores de entrada.

Por cierto, he quitado el stoploss de Kroger. Que les den por culo, me la quedo. No me la arrancarán de las manos mientras siga teniendo buenos fundamentales y previsiones de crecimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sal de mi cabeza, por supuesto que he visto que ha pegado un bajón y está apetecible. Me voy a esperar. Puede haber volatilidad y oportunidades mejores de entrada.
> 
> Por cierto, he quitado el stoploss de Kroger. Que les den por culo, me la quedo. No me la arrancarán de las manos mientras siga teniendo buenos fundamentales y previsiones de crecimiento.



Espérate lo que quieras pero cuando lees que Warren Buffet y Jim Simmons la tienen, y encima el último lleva un tiempo aumentando su cartera, y sabes que ninguno de los dos son de comprar y soltar rápido, pues para mi es un caso claro de "copia del que sabe".

OJO, que la he pasado por mi lavadora de números y fundamentales y el rollo ese. Y mira que sus dividendos no son los mejores, pero apuesto por ella.

Yo la acabo de pillar por debajo de 27, y si cae un 20% me haré con otro paquete, pero no me parece arriesgada para nada, y mientras los números me salgan, se quedará conmigo hasta el 2022.

PS: No me puedo resistir. COIMA a 5.8, y lleva esa semana mas de 1.5% perdidos. Si compras algo te envío sicarios a que te baleen, wey.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Espérate lo que quieras pero cuando lees que Warren Buffet y Jim Simmons la tienen, y encima el último lleva un tiempo aumentando su cartera, y sabes que ninguno de los dos son de comprar y soltar rápido, pues para mi es un caso claro de "copia del que sabe".
> 
> OJO, que la he pasado por mi lavadora de números y fundamentales y el rollo ese. Y mira que sus dividendos no son los mejores, pero apuesto por ella.
> 
> ...



ajajaja sicarios italianos!

Donde miras las cotizaciones? La semana pasada cerró a 5,9 y ahora está a 5,92 sin tocar 5,80 en ningún momento. Es todo un gatillazo cada vez que me dices eso y voy a mirar y mi orden de compra no ha entrado jajaajaj

Kroger está muy muy muy bien. Pero quiero guardarme más liquidez por si el oro y la plata tienen más corrección, que es lo que espero va a pasar, y se me abren más puntos de entrada a mineras que tengo echado el ojo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> ajajaja sicarios italianos!
> 
> Donde miras las cotizaciones? La semana pasada cerró a 5,9 y ahora está a 5,92 sin tocar 5,80 en ningún momento. Es todo un gatillazo cada vez que me dices eso y voy a mirar y mi orden de compra no ha entrado jajaajaj
> 
> Kroger está muy muy muy bien. Pero quiero guardarme más liquidez por si el oro y la plata tienen más corrección, que es lo que espero va a pasar, y se me abren más puntos de entrada a mineras que tengo echado el ojo.



Mis cotizaciones las tengo siempre en euros, lo cual creo que es el "problema". Además las miro en mi broker que igual tiene un spread distinto al tuyo.

Metales no sé que decirte. Yo me siento bien tal y como voy y no tengo intención de aumentar, y el tema plata de momento solo para consumo propio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Sep 2020)

A largo plazo no. A corto no esta mal. Por eso he dicho que me durará hasta el 2022 tirando por lo alto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Sep 2020)

También puede que pierdan cierto tirón cuando levanten las restricciones post-covid debido a que la gente volverá a comer fuera de casa. Pero por técnico, ya antes del COVID (noviembre de 2019) puedes ver que llevaba un ritmo muy alcista respetando siempre la media de 50 días. Estos días la ha traspasado veremos si vuelve a situarse por encima rapidamente.

Ahora mismo es una acción que en mi humilde opinión sigue siendo alcista, y los guidance para final de año tienen muy muy buena pinta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> También puede que pierdan cierto tirón cuando levanten las restricciones post-covid debido a que la gente volverá a comer fuera de casa. Pero por técnico, ya antes del COVID (noviembre de 2019) puedes ver que llevaba un ritmo muy alcista respetando siempre la media de 50 días. Estos días la ha traspasado veremos si vuelve a situarse por encima rapidamente.
> 
> Ahora mismo es una acción que en mi humilde opinión sigue siendo alcista, y los guidance para final de año tienen muy muy buena pinta.



Expando para @eDreamer.

Que vamos hacia una economía online esta claro, pero las farmacéuticas son un poco distintas. También caeran, pero un farmaceutico no es un vendedor cualquiera. Le puedes preguntar cara a cara, y además sin vas al médico y quieres un medicamento ya (que es lo normal) pues no esperas uno o dos días a que lleguen a tu correo.

Kroger negocia grandes cantidades, y como el producto es pequeño puede ser mas barato comprarlo en la farmacia que comprarlo online, al menos de momento.

Por eso yo lo veo como un buen negocio hasta el 2021-22. Pero su dividendo es bajo y por eso sé que me iré al poco tiempo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Sep 2020)

Pilladas 925 Aftermath Silver LTD @ 0,84 CAD.

Sigo acumulando plata. La siguiente es Strickland Metals que metere una pequeña pequeña pequeña participación.

EDIT: Strickland = Cobre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Sep 2020)

Estoy jugando al gato y al ratón con Adriatic Metals para ampliar posición. Subo a 1,23 GBP la orden de compra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No me la sigas poniendo dura con lo de Coima por favor, una cosa no quita la otra. V*oy a meter otra orden de compra a 5.6 y si llega a ese precio en diciembre de 2022 tienes mi botella de vino caro en tu domicilio.*



*COIMA: 5.64*

¿Es aquí donde lo del vino? Es que quedaría muy feo prometer una cosa y luego no cumplirla.

Y repito: NO TE METAS. Raro que toque los 6 euros, y casi que les irá hasta peor.

EDITO: Vale, 5.60. Me espero a que llegue allí y luego te pido el vino.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> metere una pequeña pequeña pequeña



¡Eso es lo que tu quisieras, piratón!


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *COIMA: 5.64*
> 
> ¿Es aquí donde lo del vino? Es que quedaría muy feo prometer una cosa y luego no cumplirla.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, aún así he cargado. No esperes a que llegue a 5.6, tu tienes un vino asegurado! 

Bueno, con COIMA nos vemos dentro de tres añitos cuando haya pasado la pandemia, la gente vuelva a trabajar después del segundo o tercer confinamiento, mis amigos de COIMA tengan Corso Como completado y las necesidades de espacio de oficina se hayan incrementado para cumplir los requisitos post-covid y por tanto su valor se vea incrementado. Me marco un precio objetivo de 10€ para salir.


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Sep 2020)

Por cierto, esta mañana según me despierto veo que me quedan 5 minutos para cerrar australia, me dispongo a cargar 480AUD de Strickland que vienen a ser unos 300€, es lo que meto inicialmente en este tipo de acciones (en este caso una exploradora con terrenos sin un solo drilling y basándose en datos exploraciones sobre el terreno y recursos en terrenos adyacentes). Y bueno, el broker me da un error un poco criptico.

Bueno, atención al cliente de interactive brokers, bla bla bla, que el importe minimo en el mercado australianos son 500AUD. Cagüensusmuertos. Ya lo podrían avisar de algún modo. Se me ha cerrado el mercado y a tomar por culo hasta el Lunes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No te preocupes, aún así he cargado. No esperes a que llegue a 5.6, tu tienes un vino asegurado!
> 
> Bueno, con COIMA nos vemos dentro de tres añitos cuando haya pasado la pandemia, la gente vuelva a trabajar después del segundo o tercer confinamiento, mis amigos de COIMA tengan Corso Como completado y las necesidades de espacio de oficina se hayan incrementado para cumplir los requisitos post-covid y por tanto su valor se vea incrementado. Me marco un precio objetivo de 10€ para salir.



OJO compadre, que nunca he dicho que COIMA, per sé, sea mala. Simplemente que no me meto a ese precio.

De hecho con dividendos al 5% es de las mias, pero prefiero esperar un poco mas.

Ahora viene la segunda pandemia, y muchos recortes. Tu visión me gusta, y creo que vas a tener razón, pero yo creo que el suelo de COIMA aún esta por llegar.

Le tengo puesto un aviso a 5.4. Entonces me lo pensaré.

Por cierto: *PORSCHE*

Ps: Lo del vino lo arreglamos cuando vuelva a España. Que no serías ni el primer ni el último forero con el que me salgo por ahí.


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> OJO compadre, que nunca he dicho que COIMA, per sé, sea mala. Simplemente que no me meto a ese precio.
> 
> De hecho con dividendos al 5% es de las mias, pero prefiero esperar un poco mas.
> 
> ...



Bien bien, veo una escapadita por Ponzano hablandome tu de dividendos y yo a ti de unos mineros mongoles.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (18 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No te preocupes, aún así he cargado. No esperes a que llegue a 5.6, tu tienes un vino asegurado!
> 
> Bueno, con COIMA nos vemos dentro de tres añitos cuando haya pasado la pandemia, la gente vuelva a trabajar después del segundo o tercer confinamiento, mis amigos de COIMA tengan Corso Como completado y las necesidades de espacio de oficina se hayan incrementado para cumplir los requisitos post-covid y por tanto su valor se vea incrementado. Me marco un precio objetivo de 10€ para salir.



No se a que tanta prisa con esa acción que no para de bajar desde junio sin apenas fuerza para rebotar. Salvo saque algo de la chistera a esa la vemos en otoño a 5 o menos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Sep 2020)

Pilladas 8.603 Strickland Metals @ 0,0625 AUD.




Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> No se a que tanta prisa con esa acción que no para de bajar desde junio sin apenas fuerza para rebotar. Salvo saque algo de la chistera a esa la vemos en otoño a 5 o menos.



Quizá llevéis razón todos, yo de momento he pillado sitio a muy largo plazo; no les veremos sacar nada de la chistera salvo cuando el puto bicho desaparezca.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2020)

*COIMA: 5.54*

Ya creo que mas que un vino me llevarás de putas, ¿no?

Puede llegar a tocar los 5.8 en Octubre, pero yo no me fiaría aún de esa acción...y llevo tiempo diciéndolo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Sep 2020)

cargando que es gerundio, pilladas 218 Hecla Mining @ 5,36 USD. 



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *COIMA: 5.54*
> 
> Ya creo que mas que un vino me llevarás de putas, ¿no?
> 
> Puede llegar a tocar los 5.8 en Octubre, pero yo no me fiaría aún de esa acción...y llevo tiempo diciéndolo.



Hombre, pues mira no lo había pensado pero no me parece mal ahahaha Ya os dije que quizá llevabáis razón pero más vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando; quería tenerla por debajo de 6€, ya la tengo en ese precio y a otra cosa.

Hablamos de COIMA cuando nos deje este puto virus.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> cargando que es gerundio, pilladas 218 Hecla Mining @ 5,36 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando nos deje el puto virus, y veamos la situación con la gente acostumbrada a teletrabajar y comprar cosas por internet, pues ya veré si le meto la polla y los dos cojones a COIMA, de eso no te quepa duda.

En cualquier caso ya tienes tu coima por debajo de los seis euros, así que deja de meterle mas pasta.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando nos deje el puto virus, y veamos la situación con la gente acostumbrada a teletrabajar y comprar cosas por internet, pues ya veré si le meto la polla y los dos cojones a COIMA, de eso no te quepa duda.
> 
> En cualquier caso ya tienes tu coima por debajo de los seis euros, así que deja de meterle mas pasta.



Has de tener en cuenta la idiosincrasia de la gente. No es lo mismo los países nordicos que los mediterráneos, aquí a la gente le gusta mucho el roce.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Has de tener en cuenta la idiosincrasia de la gente. No es lo mismo los países nordicos que los mediterráneos, aquí a la gente le gusta mucho el roce.



Correcto, pero de igual forma a la gente le gusta mucho lo barato, sobre todo a los jefes que pondran a la gente a trabajar desde casa y se ahorrarán alquilar oficinas, o la gente que quiere comprar sin moverse de casa.

Por eso en temas REIT prefiero mi Hamborner (+7.87% desde que la compre, y 5.42% de dividendos), que tiene montones de alquileres en supermercados, por ejemplo. Trato de evitar oficinas y zonas comerciales (aunque sin exagerar).


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Sep 2020)

Pilladas 677 Adriatic Metals @ 1,24 GBP. 

@FeministoDeIzquierdas paquete a Airbus o no? Ha vuelto a mis niveles.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pilladas 677 Adriatic Metals @ 1,24 GBP.
> 
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas paquete a Airbus o no? Ha vuelto a mis niveles.



Esas cosas ni se preguntan. Para meterte mas en Coima métete a Airbus.

Eso si, en una semana publicarán sus desastres y es posible verlas a 50 pavos, pero para quien sabe esperar da igual.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esas cosas ni se preguntan. Para meterte mas en Coima métete a Airbus.
> 
> Eso si, en una semana publicarán sus desastres y es posible verlas a 50 pavos, pero para quien sabe esperar da igual.



COIMA ya ha pasado a formar parte de mi SITFOLIO. No amplío nada más ni aunque baje de 5.

Me espero entonces, yo hay veces que se esperar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> COIMA ya ha pasado a formar parte de mi SITFOLIO. No amplío nada más ni aunque baje de 5.
> 
> Me espero entonces, yo hay veces que se esperar.



¿Tú? ¿Esperar? Calopez denuncio robo de cuenta.

Pero Airbus yo la veo del carajo para empezar a comprar, sabiendo que puedes comerte una caida a 50 pavos de aqui a Octubre. Ése si que es un valor para dejarlo sentadito unos años.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (22 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> No se a que tanta prisa con esa acción que no para de bajar desde junio sin apenas fuerza para rebotar. Salvo saque algo de la chistera a esa la vemos en otoño a 5 o menos.



Cómo va la cosa, soplapollas? Cuánto llevas perdido?


----------



## Dr.L (22 Sep 2020)

No vea el pizzero tieso como aparece cual serpiente


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (22 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Cómo va la cosa, soplapollas? Cuánto llevas perdido?



No me puedo permitir ese lujo , que al revés que tu yo no recibo pluses por poner el ojete.


----------



## Feti (22 Sep 2020)

Airbus voy a esperar.... Las vendí hace tiempo a 63 y me he estado comiendo la cabeza porque habían subido de lo lindo y pensaba que las había mal vendido. Ahora que han bajado a ese nivel... Quiero esperar. Que cosas tiene la psicología humana....


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Sep 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Airbus voy a esperar.... Las vendí hace tiempo a 63 y me he estado comiendo la cabeza porque habían subido de lo lindo y pensaba que las había mal vendido. Ahora que han bajado a ese nivel... Quiero esperar. Que cosas tiene la psicología humana....



Es una lucha constante entre la parte emocional y racional.

Ten cuidado que engancha


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Sep 2020)

Buena empresa. Si no fuera porque no da dividendos me metería, pero en mi sección "no dividenderas" la tengo un poco cargada. De hecho, voy a hacer limpieza en breve. No quiero tener mas de un 20% en acciones de poco o ningún dividendo.

Por cierto Sargento: *CK Hutchison*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Sep 2020)

¿Pues sabes qué? Me has convencido.

He vuelto a mirarla y la verdad es que tienes razón. La voy a poner en dique seco sin meterme y esperar un poco, al menos hasta que pasen las elecciones de USA.

Gracias por el comentario.

*PS: COIMA A 5.46. Sé que ya no la miras, pero creo que con ésto me he ganado el vino, las putas, y una vueltecita en barco.*


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (23 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Pues sabes qué? Me has convencido.
> 
> He vuelto a mirarla y la verdad es que tienes razón. La voy a poner en dique seco sin meterme y esperar un poco, al menos hasta que pasen las elecciones de USA.
> 
> ...



A 5 le hago una entrada. Cuando uno no tiene un especial interés por algo es cuando puede comprarlo a mejor precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> A 5 le hago una entrada. Cuando uno no tiene un especial interés por algo es cuando puede comprarlo a mejor precio.



Todo depende del tipo de inversor que seas. Lo que a mi me gusta igual a tí no te viene bien. Por supuesto siempre respeto tu posición y la del sargento, pero ésta es la mia:

- Dividendos.
- No-especulativo.
- Intentar no vender. Quedarse con las acciones el mayor tiempo posible.
- Intentar comprar abajo, pero no es lo primordial.

Coima tiene un marrón que tienen que solucionar. Mientras no esté solucionado vamos a ver subidas y bajadas, así que para mi, POR EL MOMENTO, no es un valor dividendero seguro.

COIMA, a día de hoy, va a bailar entre el 5.2 y el 5.7 (céntimo arriba, céntimo abajo). Yo espero subida en Octubre, caida en Noviembre durante la publicación de resultados y hasta finales de año, y vuelta a subir a principios del 2021. PERO me espero otra caida gorda sobre Marzo 2021 o cuando publiquen los resultados sobre Marzo o así.

Si COIMA cae al 5.2 o 5.3, sabiendo que en 2021 no va a llegar mucho mas allá del 5.5, no me parece razonable tanto lio para tan poco beneficio. No me convence.

COIMA no es mala empresa, pero vamos hacia una "nueva normalidad" y no acabo de ver una empresa como esa funcionar en un nuevo mundo de teletrabajo y compras online.

De hecho, me he replanteado Kroger también y la he vendido por el mismo motivo.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Sep 2020)

Busco revalorizacion y dividendo, no me convence mucho por eso le he puesto un precio de entrada tan bajo


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Sep 2020)

COIMA es para comprarla y echarte a dormir y ver como sube y baja conforme lleguen o se alejen las fechas de los dividendos. Y cuando pase la pandemia supongo que la veremos al nivel previo descontando que sacan adelante sin muchos más retrasos el proyecto de Corso Como.

Esa ya no la llevo en cartera. Mi cartera de mineras tiene unos numeros rojos BRUTALES, el precio del oro/plata ha bajado estos días un montón debido a la corrección del dolar. Es un buen momento para entrar si piensas que los metales a largo plazo van a subir. Yo voy a muy largo y no me preocupan estas bajadas porque pienso que el oro y la plata lo veremos en máximos en 2021.


----------



## Feti (25 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esas cosas ni se preguntan. Para meterte mas en Coima métete a Airbus.
> 
> Eso si, en una semana publicarán sus desastres y es posible verlas a 50 pavos, pero para quien sabe esperar da igual.



Cuando dices que publican los resultados?? Yo solo veo una fecha del 30 de octubre en el horizonte...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Sep 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Cuando dices que publican los resultados?? Yo solo veo una fecha del 30 de octubre en el horizonte...



Perdona. Los resultados oficiales son el 29 de Octubre. En Septiembre los van sacando internamente.

Me he colado con mi gran boca.


----------



## BABY (25 Sep 2020)

Lo malo de los Reits es que tengan una deuda más o menos abultada. URW ha tenido que hacer una ampliación de capital criminal y los accionistas se la han comido bien. Y estos pagaban dividendos religiosamente. Es cierto que estaban enfocados a centros comerciales, pero una ampliación de capital es a lo que más hay que temerle porque te jode toda la estrategia.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (25 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> COIMA es para comprarla y echarte a dormir y ver como sube y baja conforme lleguen o se alejen las fechas de los dividendos. Y cuando pase la pandemia supongo que la veremos al nivel previo descontando que sacan adelante sin muchos más retrasos el proyecto de Corso Como.
> 
> 
> Esa ya no la llevo en cartera. Mi cartera de mineras tiene unos numeros rojos BRUTALES, el precio del oro/plata ha bajado estos días un montón debido a la corrección del dolar. Es un buen momento para entrar si piensas que los metales a largo plazo van a subir. Yo voy a muy largo y no me preocupan estas bajadas porque pienso que el oro y la plata lo veremos en máximos en 2021.



El oro ni es oro ni es na. Es otro activo de papel para especular y ni deja dividendos. En todo caso el oro físico pero si la cosa está tan fea que podríamos llegar a necesitarlo mejor te haces con armas, porque sería un escenario de ley del más fuerte. En Ese escenario entraría el trueque en vigor, por lo que no sólo el oro tendría valor. Eso lo dejo para conspiranoicos, negacionistas, apocalípticos y otros con la cabeza como una olla grillos. 
Y para muestra un botón viendo que ha pasado con ese oro de papel cuando cae la bolsa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> El oro ni es oro ni es na. Es otro activo de papel para especular y ni deja dividendos. En todo caso el oro físico pero si la cosa está tan fea que podríamos llegar a necesitarlo mejor te haces con armas, porque sería un escenario de ley del más fuerte. En Ese escenario entraría el trueque en vigor, por lo que no sólo el oro tendría valor. Eso lo dejo para conspiranoicos, negacionistas, apocalípticos y otros con la cabeza como una olla grillos.
> Y para muestra un botón viendo que ha pasado con ese oro de papel cuando cae la bolsa.



Es verdad, hablamos del oro papel. No sirve ni como papel del culo si viene el mad-max pero yo me creo lo de que el oro papel sigue a ciertos indicadores que con la pandemia se están desbocando (masa monetaria M2). Si se incrementa la velocidad del dinero un poquito con algunos incentivos fiscales por aca y por allá vamos a ver el oro en la estratosfera. También me creo el discurso de la FED de que se viene la inflacción, aunque ahora mismo sea un fantasma que nadie más que ellos ven.

Por tanto en estos tiempos tan putos apuesto por el oro papel. Veremos si me sale el tiro por la culata o salgo por la puerta grande, una apuesta arriesgada es sin duda; como todo en bolsa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2020)

Renta4 destapa un potencial alcista de Telefónica próximo al 100%

Cuanto metemos en TELEFONICA???



Spoiler: AHM?



Es broma, no la toco ni con un palo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

*AVISO IMPORTANTE:

Me voy a cagar en los muertos de la guarra puta gorda de la madre de quien ahora se meta en ETFS WTI porque "ha caido mucho y esta barata". Si, hablo de la madre esa que le tiras 5 euros al suelo para verle la raja del culo.*

Avisados quedais. WTI va a subir ***casi*** seguro que si, pero nada de ansias ni de "ya haré promedio mas tarde". Como mínimo esperad a 2.4-2.5 EUROS y aun así CUIDADITO.

Avisados quedais: Nunca me he ido de putas así que igual la madre de alguno va a ser la primera.

Yo las compré a 2.66, vendidas a 3.00, dinerito en mano y a correr. Pero que no se meta nadie.

Aqui video donde yo (ropa blanca) salgo explicando el tema de forma mas técnica para los expertos en macroeconomía:


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AVISO IMPORTANTE:
> 
> Me voy a cagar en los muertos de la guarra puta gorda de la madre de quien ahora se meta en ETFS WTI porque "ha caido mucho y esta barata". Si, hablo de la madre esa que le tiras 5 euros al suelo para verle la raja del culo.*
> 
> ...



Este es el tipo de cosas para el que me he guardado un poco de liquidez en un calcetin:


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Oct 2020)

He recibido una llamada de mi comandante, la conversación y mi estado ha sido más o menos así:



Me ha dicho solo dos ticker:

























TSLA





















AMD











Venga os voy a explicar primero lo de Tesla. La industria automotriz actual va a tener chungo adaptarse a los cambios que se avecinan. No es la historia de las Telco vs Teconologicas pero considero que a las industrias les cuesta mucho transicionar de un paradigma tecnológico (motores de combustión) a otro (motores eléctricos). Estuve viendo en directo el battery day y me gustó mucho lo que ví mientras se desplomaban las acciones de tesla, pero hay que ver el valor de lo que dijeron: no va a ser un coche con una batería encajada sino con una batería embebida en el propio diseño y van a fabricar sus propias baterias que además están rediseñadas para reducir coste, aumentar potencia y capacidad; en definitiva estan integrando verticalmente todo el proceso de fabricación de los componentes críticos de un coche eléctrico, hablando incluso de tener su propio minado de ciertos componentes.

Veo catalizadores positivos para los proximos 3 años: apertura de la fábrica de shanghai, la de Alemania, el tesla de 25kUSD, las baterias in-house, conducción autonoma.

En definitiva, voy a hacer una inversión a muy largo plazo en Tesla empezando con unos 2kUSD con el objetivo de tener unos 3kUSD.

En cuanto a AMD, lo primero es que diréis que como cojones puedo meter a AMD teniendo Intel. Fácil, AMD va a crecer en el segmento de consumo y gráficas e Intel va a perder cuota en segmento consumo (servidores seguirán siendo el rey) y cloud; pero van a ganar por el lado de IA y por el lado de los modulos de comunicaciones. AMD va a ser un cañón con catalizadores positivos a la vuelta de la esquina (Zen 3, GPU RDNA2, resultados Q3 y montañas de cash flow con las consolas nuevas). Aquí meteré unos 1kUSD para empezar con target en 1800USD.


EDIT: Para hacer las cosas un poco diferentes a lo que acostumbro de coger cuchillos que caen voy a meter cuando vea por técnico que el SP500 y Nasdaq pasan a alcista. En NASDAQ tenemos 11.500 como resistencia que marca el umbral y en SP500 unos 3.365, cuando tengamos varias velas de 4 horas por encima de esos umbrales le meto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Este es el tipo de cosas para el que me he guardado un poco de liquidez en un calcetin:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447704



Por favor no te metas.

Enfádate conmigo si fallo, pero no te metas. Esta es otra COIMA tio.

Ten paciencia, ¿ok?

Ya sabes que estoy enamorado del "pitrolio" pero ahora no, por favor.

En cuanto yo me vaya a meter te aviso si quieres. 

PS: Joder, perdona, no te estoy ordenando nada. Es que estoy muy acojonado con éste valor.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He recibido una llamada de mi comandante, la conversación y mi estado ha sido más o menos así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el nq es a partir de 11550 y en el spx 3400 más o menos donde sería alcista según carpatos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2020)

*COIMA 5.3*

Quiero mandar un abrazo muy grande al Sargento por haberme hecho caso. Quiero pensar que te he ahorrado un dinerito, y mas allá de tener razón (es lo de menos) el saber que ayudas a otra persona es uno de los pocos placeres de ésta vida. Lo digo totalmente en serio.

Sargento, muchísimas gracias por haberme escuchado y hacerme partícipe de tus aventuras bursátiles.

Desde aqui, como siempre, mis mejores deseos. Seguiré atento a Coima por si veo algo que te pueda servir.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por favor no te metas.
> 
> Enfádate conmigo si fallo, pero no te metas. Esta es otra COIMA tio.
> 
> ...



hahahahaha

Ya has visto que soy bueno cogiendo cuchillos cayendo. Puedes estar tranquilo, me voy a estar quieto con el pitroleo. La cosa no pinta bien.




Por cierto mira debajo del titular: $50 BIL BAILOUT FOR PASSANGER AIRLINE INDUSTRY. ¿Que hacemos en españistán? Ampliaciones de capital.



tramperoloco dijo:


> En el nq es a partir de 11550 y en el spx 3400 más o menos donde sería alcista según carpatos



Me encanta carpatos, se podrá estar más o menos de acuerdo con alguno de sus análisis pero es un tío riguroso y humilde.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *COIMA 5.3*
> 
> Quiero mandar un abrazo muy grande al Sargento por haberme hecho caso. Quiero pensar que te he ahorrado un dinerito, y mas allá de tener razón (es lo de menos) el saber que ayudas a otra persona es uno de los pocos placeres de ésta vida. Lo digo totalmente en serio.
> 
> ...



Sabes que no dejo que me den por el culo pero con el tema de COIMA me voy a dejar que me lobotomices analmente para recordarme lo tontico que he sido pudiendo tener mi entrada un 10% más abajo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Oct 2020)

Actualizo cartera, no estoy actualizando los P&Ls pero seguimos numeros rojisimos con las metaleras. En cuanto a ventas me saltó un stoploss de una pequeñisima participación que tenía en una minera polaca KGHM. Sin mucha novedad, mi siguiente operativa será comprar AMD y TESLA cuando el SP500/Nasdaq pase la zona de turbulencias.

Mi portfolio se ha convertido en un sitfolio, no voy a tener mucho movimiento, ya os digo que el 99% de mis inversiones actuales son a bastante largo plazo y salvo que ocurra algo chungo con alguna acción no voy a vender a corto plazo.


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​KRKAPLN364,3​15​1237,712344​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​INTEL CORPUSD47,76​37​1767,12​Bloom EnergyUSD12,81​18​230,58​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​USASUSD3,52​340​1196,8​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​FTNTUSD127,47​11​1402,17​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​Kroger Co13/08/2020​USD34,32​26​892,32​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​404​711,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​

Ventas


AcciónSemanaP&LAcumulado previo-80​NEE20/07/2020​87,19 €EBAY20/07/2020​96,49 €B2GOLD (*)20/07/2020​129,55 €GSPR (*)20/07/2020​132,90 €AAPL20/07/2020​- 72,46 €TSLA20/07/2020​94,82 €MSFT20/07/2020​- 35,90 €JD20/07/2020​- 58,30 €GSPR20/07/2020​130,18 €Eneavour mining27/07/2020​21,26 €NIO28/07/2020​72,48 €WT WTI Crude Oil30/07/2020​44,37 €BASF30/07/2020​- 45,90 €Sequans30/07/2020​- 49,76 €Kroger co30/07/2020​39,40 €Bloom Energy04/08/2020​41,58 €Airbus05/08/2020​66,55 €USAS05/08/2020​102,90 €AGI05/08/2020​60,79 €BTG05/08/2020​133,74 €EQX05/08/2020​83,18 €EGO05/08/2020​63,92 €FTNT07/08/2020​- 41,52 €Airbus10/08/2020​112,03 €Blooom Energy13/08/2020​20,21 €Micron13/08/2020​- 45,08 €Micron23/08/2020​- 55,30 €Alteryx25/08/2020​- 51,06 €eBay27/08/2020​46,29 €fastly27/08/2020​229,82 €team27/08/2020​219,01 €sqns27/08/2020​- 56,02 €gsk27/08/2020​- 57,00 €equinox gold07/09/2020​- 44,78 €MOMO- €TDOC- €KGHM21/09/2020​- 18,66 €TOTAL1.335,58 €


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sabes que no dejo que me den por el culo pero con el tema de COIMA me voy a dejar que me lobotomices analmente para recordarme lo tontico que he sido pudiendo tener mi entrada un 10% más abajo.



Para nada. Solo quiero que no metas mas paquetes, y quiero creer que mi pene en tu ano ha causado tu cese de meter paquetes en Coima, al menos de momento...


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Oct 2020)

Se me habia olvidado meter la compra de strickland metals:


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​KRKAPLN364,3​15​1237,712344​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​INTEL CORPUSD47,76​37​1767,12​Bloom EnergyUSD12,81​18​230,58​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​USASUSD3,52​340​1196,8​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​FTNTUSD127,47​11​1402,17​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​Kroger Co13/08/2020​USD34,32​26​892,32​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​404​711,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​Strickland Metals21/09/2020​AUD0,0625​8603​537,6875​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Oct 2020)

*COIMA 5.24

¡¡¡PROHIBIDO TOCAR!!!*


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (5 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *COIMA 5.24
> 
> ¡¡¡PROHIBIDO TOCAR!!!*



Ya le avise al Sargento que Coima iba cuesta abajo y sin frenos. 
Yo le tenia puesta orden de entrada a 5 y la voy a quitar . La pondre por debajo de 4.5 por si suena la flauta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Oct 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Ya le avise al Sargento que Coima iba cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
> Yo le tenia puesta orden de entrada a 5 y la voy a quitar . La pondre por debajo de 4.5 por si suena la flauta.



Ni lo hagas.

Según mis números tiene que caer por debajo de 4, y eso TRAS acabar con la pandemia, para que merezca la pena.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Oct 2020)

Buenoooo buenoooo por un -10%, ya hablaremos en otoño de 2021. 

COLLECTED 97% OF RENTS DUE FOR THE FIRST NINE MONTHS OF 2020 OFFICE LEASE RENEWAL SIGNED AT A 40% PREMIUM Milan, September 30th, 2020 – COIMA RES is pleased to announce that, as of today, it has collected 97.2% of the rent due for the first nine months of 2020 (vs 99.4% at the same date in 2019). Notwithstanding the current exceptional circumstances from both an economic and public health point of view, COIMA RES’ tenant base has maintained a high professional conduct over the last few months, as it can be expected from large corporations operating globally. In addition, COIMA RES has recently renewed the lease with QBE (a global insurance company) for an additional 6 years. The lease, which concerns more than 900 sqm office space at the Gioiaotto property in Porta Nuova in Milan, has been signed at a 40% premium to the previous rent in place, in line with the prime rent in the area.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Oct 2020)

Amplío posición en Strickland Metals que lleva un +44%; unos 500€ esta vez.

Pongo orden de venta en FTNT que ya ha llegado a los niveles a los que la tenía comprada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Amplío posición en Strickland Metals que lleva un +44%; unos 500€ esta vez.
> 
> Pongo orden de venta en FTNT que ya ha llegado a los niveles a los que la tenía comprada.



Joder, tanto te gustan los metales que te van a llamar chapero 

En serio, yo no me metería antes de que tocara los 0.07. Y aun así me huele a chicharrón.

Hablando de chicharrones...

*COIMA A 5.18...y lo que le queda.*


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, tanto te gustan los metales que te van a llamar chapero
> 
> En serio, yo no me metería antes de que tocara los 0.07. Y aun así me huele a chicharrón.
> 
> ...



A mi me gustan los oros y los cobres plimo.

Vengo de otoño de 2021




COIMA está a 7€. No me importa que traspase el suelo, voy a muy largo plazo. Y si hace falta irnos a otoño de 2022 tampoco me importa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Oct 2020)

Vendidas mis Fortinets a 128, practicamente en punto de breakeven porque la tenía a 127,41. Recordad que me había entrampado en ese valor por no tener el stoploss puesto, no quería tenerlo en cartera a largo plazo. Señores, tengo un autentico SITFOLIO.

Lo mío ahora es:

Esperar que suba el oro y plata y tomar la decisión de qué hacer en la siguiente subida explosiva. Quizá cargar algo más de Aftermath Silver y Abraplata Resources junto con Strickland.
Sigo mirando AMD y Tesla, pero no tengo claro entrar aún. Me gustaría verlas ir hacia los máximos anteriores con decisión y entonces entrar pero de momento no lo veo.
El resto de la cartera, 
INTEL, ver como evolucionan sus nuevos negocios al margen de las CPUs. IA y el 5G para módulos IoT.
COIMA, esperar a otoño de 2021 que presumiblemente habrá finalizado la pandemia y los REIT de oficinas volverán a estar a su precio.
De mis acciones polacas me he salido. Sin pena ni gloria. Lo actualizaré la siguiente que actualice cartera.
Mongolian Mining tiene muy muy buena pinta de aqui a 3 años. Valoraré volver a cargar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> A mi me gustan los oros y los cobres plimo.
> 
> Vengo de otoño de 2021
> 
> ...



Deja la droja que yo te alludo.

Coima es buena, pero todavía necesita tiempo. Su problema son las oficinas y que nadie va a querer alquilarlas por un huevo de tiempo.

Como empresa ya sabes que me parece buena (al menos de momento) pero no para meterse ni ahora ni en un futuro cercano.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Vendidas mis Fortinets a 128, practicamente en punto de breakeven porque la tenía a 127,41. Recordad que me había entrampado en ese valor por no tener el stoploss puesto, no quería tenerlo en cartera a largo plazo. Señores, tengo un autentico SITFOLIO.
> 
> Lo mío ahora es:
> 
> ...



Barrick Gold. A mi no me sirve por sus dividendos, pero ya te he dicho que me parece que es de las tuyas.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (16 Oct 2020)

As Manhattan Commercial Real Estate Slumps, Big Tech Sees Golden Opportunity


Para feministo y los seguidores del mundo matrix donde todo seria menos presencial , atornillados frente a un ordenador y alimentandonos en vena y defecando mediante sonda. 
Como podeis ver ni las mismas tecnologias se creen ese escenario y estan comprando inmuebles estrategicos . Normal, al humano , patologia mental aparte , le gusta el roce , y especialmente al latino o no tan nordico . bien por trabajo o por ocio lo seguira habiendo.
Asi que esto me confirma que hay que llenar el zurron con buenas socimis una vez desangren.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Oct 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> As Manhattan Commercial Real Estate Slumps, Big Tech Sees Golden Opportunity
> 
> 
> Para feministo y los seguidores del mundo matrix donde todo seria menos presencial , atornillados frente a un ordenador y alimentandonos en vena y defecando mediante sonda.
> ...



Es un lobby enorme; si no por que os creeis que a todos los que trabajamos en oficinas grandes nos devolvieron a currar presencial en septiembre? Por el puto lobby, porque el desastre del virus se veia venir pero el titere de turno bien que les leyó la cartera a la botina, a pallete y al del BBVA cuando estuvieron reunidos.

El Ibex con Sánchez o Sánchez con el Ibex, pero Iglesias, perplejo

A las semana estabamos todos en la puta oficina. Y yo tengo 100% claro que abrieron las oficinas obligados. No se puede parar la economía. Harán lo mismo en cuanto bajen los contagios o haya remedio para el virus; no os quepa ninguna duda, es una economía circular:

Se consume petroleo con los que vamos en coche. Impuestos.
Se consumen menus del día. Impuestos y Seg. Social para los empleados de los restaurantes.
Se consumen alquileres/seguridad/mantenimiento/energía/agua. Impuestos y Seg. Social.
Se consume transporte público. Impuestos y Seg. Social.
En Barrick no entro por dos motivos:

No quiero aumentar exposición al oro. Si a la plata.
Demasiado grande y consolidada. Busco volatilidad y mi suelo es empresas tipo Hecla Mining (suelo en cuanto a volatilidad). En el lado opuesto están empresas tipo Strickland o Aftermath que pueden hacerte un x20 o hundirse en la miseria.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Oct 2020)

Pilladas 8950 Strickland Metals @ 0,095 AUD.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Oct 2020)

Se está poniendo juguetona Adriátic, no? Alguna noticia o algo que haya pasado? Igual la cazo sobre 100, que me jode mucho no estar dentro


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Oct 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> As Manhattan Commercial Real Estate Slumps, Big Tech Sees Golden Opportunity
> 
> 
> Para feministo y los seguidores del mundo matrix donde todo seria menos presencial , atornillados frente a un ordenador y alimentandonos en vena y defecando mediante sonda.
> ...



Compi, de buen rollo, creo que me confundes con otro.

Tengo Hamborner REIT, una socimi alemana del copón que va como un tiro. Y además tengo en el punto de mira (aunque no comprada) Coima precísamente porque me la presentó el Sargento.

Lo que no tengo es Ibex35. Ni con tu dinero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Se está poniendo juguetona Adriátic, no? Alguna noticia o algo que haya pasado? Igual la cazo sobre 100, que me jode mucho no estar dentro



Adriatic metals? Totalmente recomendable.

Yo ni sé porque no estoy dentro...¡ea, a la lista de la compra!


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Adriatic metals? Totalmente recomendable.
> 
> Yo ni sé porque no estoy dentro...¡ea, a la lista de la compra!




Es Una auténtica joya. No entre cuando estaba a 70 peniques porque básicamente estaba esperando de forma estratégica en liquidez total en todo. Y de la misma forma que con unas cuantas la espera ha ido a mí favor, con esta y alguna otra no. Por suerte un precio de entrada de 100 me parece muy muy bueno, con capacidad para multiplicar por varias veces la inversion en un plazo de 5/10 años


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Se está poniendo juguetona Adriátic, no? Alguna noticia o algo que haya pasado? Igual la cazo sobre 100, que me jode mucho no estar dentro



Pues no he visto nada relevante pero sí, está poniéndose a niveles muy apetecibles. Es una gran apuesta y tiene un potencial del copón.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Oct 2020)

Hace dos semanas los insiders han cargado del copón:


* Symbol*​*Shares Purchased**Purchase Date**Shares Sold**Sales Date**Account(s) Holding Security*STK​590,435​06-OCT-2020​0​NA​U****053​

No se si llegué a hablar por aquí de Mariner Resources, ahora se llaman Exploits Discovery Corp. Se trata de una exploradora que ha adquirido una porción interesante de terreno en Newfoundland (terranova), donde New Found Gold han dado un tremendo pelotazo.

Ya sé que dije que no iba ampliar posiciones en oro pero es que me resulta muy interesante. Lo voy a madurar. Capitalizan solo 7,15M CAD con lo cual imaginaos el estado tan inicial en el que estaríamos entrando, con lo que ello conlleva a nivel de potenciales ganancias y por supuesto riesgo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Hace dos semanas los insiders han cargado del copón:
> 
> 
> * Symbol*​*Shares Purchased**Purchase Date**Shares Sold**Sales Date**Account(s) Holding Security*STK​590,435​06-OCT-2020​0​NA​U****053​
> ...



La B con la A "Ba", la RR de "Riri" es "RRI"...


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Oct 2020)

Que puta mierda, IB no me deja operar con Exploits Discovery; me han dicho en atención al cliente que no permiten operar en ese mercado para acciones con poca capitalización. Efectivamente he probado con otra que tengo en el mismo mercado con poca capitalización, Silver Sands, y tampoco.

Bueno, al menos esta mañana cuando vi las noticias de que Sudán va a salir de la lista negra de paises USA que ayudan al terrorismo me dieron una alegría ya que tengo una exploradora en esa jurisdicción:


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Oct 2020)

Otra buena sesión y la noticia de hoy nos dice que va a haber grandes catalizadores en el futuro:

https://yourir.info/resources/f6f8a...186/STK_Doolgunna_Exploration_to_Commence.pdf



> DOOLGUNNA EXPLORATION Diamond Drill Programme to commence
> 
> · Initial Heritage Survey for priority drilling targets completed and approved.
> 
> ...






En Febrero-Marzo tendrán los resultados de los drillings. Si la historia es como la de Sandfire y su Degrussa adyacente la cosa va a estar interesante.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Oct 2020)

Coima bajando hasta 4'40.


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Coima bajando hasta 4'40.



Estaba cantado , iba cuesta abajo y sin frenos como muchas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Nov 2020)

COIMA parece que hizo suelo, llevo unos numeros rojos de escándalo pero no la vendo. Han sacado resultados:


Corso Como completado al 97%, en Q42020 lo finalizan y en Q12021 se lo entregan.
Han renovado con QBE en Gioaotto por un 44% extra.
Se han deshecho de 10 de las 11 sucursales bancarias que anunciaron en noviembre de 2019.
Han subido los revenue guidance a 0,43€ / acción desde 0,40€.
Han recolectado el 98,8% de las rentas.
Yo los sigo viendo bien a nivel de fundamentales así que estoy tranquilo. Esto es un HOLD hasta otoño de 2021 mínimo.

No hay nada que destacar en la cartera, salvo que INTEL y Bloom Energy me saltaron stops loss sin perder nada porque los tenía en nivel brak even. He recomprado intel y para la próxima vendo antes de sacar resultados y compro tras el anuncio de resultados, así le voy sacando rendimiento.

En cuanto a los metales, sigo pensando que en febrero-marzo el oro y la plata los vamos a ver en la estratosfera. Hay que agarrarse a las mineras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> COIMA parece que hizo suelo, llevo unos numeros rojos de escándalo pero no la vendo. Han sacado resultados:
> 
> 
> Corso Como completado al 97%, en Q42020 lo finalizan y en Q12021 se lo entregan.
> ...



Yo trato de no hablar mas de COIMA para no meterte el dedito, además que sé que me hiciste caso y dejaste de comprar.

Dicho ésto...aún le queda camino. Tiene que seguir cayendo (lo siento mucho) hasta llegar al 4.4 mas o menos para finales de año. Entonces, y solo entonces, puede empezar a subir o seguir cayendo.

Q1 2021 va a ser muy decisivo para ellos. Dependerá mucho del COVID.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Nov 2020)

Señores, ayer el oro y la plata se dio la hostia padre por las noticias de la vacuna. ¿Importa? Nada. No me importa nada. Voy en largo para el oro la plata, la vacuna entra en los planes; tanto esta como las que estén por venir.

Una pandemia se cura con una vacuna, un problema de deuda y exceso de liquidez no. Espero sentado a 2021 y 2022.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Nov 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Señores, ayer el oro y la plata se dio la hostia padre por las noticias de la vacuna. ¿Importa? Nada. No me importa nada. Voy en largo para el oro la plata, la vacuna entra en los planes; tanto esta como las que estén por venir.
> 
> Una pandemia se cura con una vacuna, un problema de deuda y exceso de liquidez no. Espero sentado a 2021 y 2022.



Segun Carpatos es algo transitorio, de cara al año que viene segun dice tiene tendencia alcista, por el exceso de liquidez .


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Nov 2020)

Yo me estoy forrando con SIEMENS GAMESA... entré hace unos meses a 13,3X con algo más de 1500 acciones en principio como apuesta a largo plazo en el sector de las renovables... y sin embargo ayer ya dobló su valor y tocó los 27,2... y todo apunta a que seguirá subiendo.

En otro orden, los fabricantres de aviones (AIRBUS, BOEING) también van disparadas...

Jaja, se me olvidó que posteé en este hilo el 14 de Agosto!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo me estoy forrando con SIEMENS GAMESA... entré hace unos meses a 13,3X con algo más de 1500 acciones en principio como apuesta a largo plazo en el sector de las renovables... y sin embargo ayer ya dobló su valor y tocó los 27,2... y todo apunta a que seguirá subiendo.
> 
> En otro orden, los fabricantres de aviones (AIRBUS, BOEING) también van disparadas...
> 
> Jaja, se me olvidó que posteé en este hilo el 14 de Agosto!



Yo voy bien casi con toda la cartera, pero he aprovechado para aligerar algunas cosas que llevaba que no me acababan de convencer o que iba demasiado cargado.

Mis airbus por encima del 40%, pero si el año que viene no me dan buenos dividendos las venderé. Lo mismo con Walt Disney (+22%). Mi REIT favorita me acaba de dar mi 5% de dividendo hace unos dias y ahora mismo la tengo a +12%, así que muy contentito con casi todo.

Pero vamos a tener corrección así que recomendaría a todos hacer limpieza como he hecho yo y no volverse loco.

Aún nos quedan varios baches que pasar. Al menos hasta mediados del 2021.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo voy bien casi con toda la cartera, pero he aprovechado para aligerar algunas cosas que llevaba que no me acababan de convencer o que iba demasiado cargado.
> 
> Mis airbus por encima del 40%, pero si el año que viene no me dan buenos dividendos las venderé. Lo mismo con Walt Disney (+22%). Mi REIT favorita me acaba de dar mi 5% de dividendo hace unos dias y ahora mismo la tengo a +12%, así que muy contentito con casi todo.
> 
> ...



En AIRBUS Este año se canceló el dividendo... y es posible que el que viene también, sin embargo, compensa estar dentro, hasta los 139 que llegó a tocar antes de la pandemia queda mucha, mucha subida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> En AIRBUS Este año se canceló el dividendo... y es posible que el que viene también, sin embargo, compensa estar dentro, hasta los 139 que llegó a tocar antes de la pandemia queda mucha, mucha subida.



Efectívamente, por eso mismo me voy a quedar. Lo que pasa es que cuando dan dividendos tampoco dan tanto (euro y pico para una acción que tiene una media de 90 euros desde hace años y subiendo últimamente). Merece la pena especulatívamente, pero "dividendílmente" hablando no estoy convencido.

Si el año que viene no da dividendos a partir de los 120 pavos iré pensando en venderla. Y si los da en 2022 según lo que den me quedaré o no.

Airbus me gusta como empresa y me gusta su duopolio, pero sé que hay nuevos jugadores a punto de entrar, así que si no se ponen las pilas con los dividendos tengo otras empresas mejores en las que invertir.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo voy bien casi con toda la cartera, pero he aprovechado para aligerar algunas cosas que llevaba que no me acababan de convencer o que iba demasiado cargado.
> 
> Mis airbus por encima del 40%, pero si el año que viene no me dan buenos dividendos las venderé. Lo mismo con Walt Disney (+22%). Mi REIT favorita me acaba de dar mi 5% de dividendo hace unos dias y ahora mismo la tengo a +12%, así que muy contentito con casi todo.
> 
> ...



En eso estamos, soltando las que estan ya agotadas en resistencias y preparando liquidez para la proxima bajada.
Muchos se fijan en los precios precovid, pero algunas empresas como Airbus traian unos precios un pelin burbujeados que no se si volveran a alcanzar, aunque claro , en esta partida estan interviniendo , y lo van a seguir haciendo , mucho los particulares , y parece que a estos les encanta esta empresa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> En eso estamos, soltando las que estan ya agotadas en resistencias y preparando liquidez para la proxima bajada.
> Muchos se fijan en los precios precovid, pero algunas empresas como Airbus traian unos precios un pelin burbujeados que no se si volveran a alcanzar, aunque claro , en esta partida estan interviniendo , y lo van a seguir haciendo , mucho los particulares , y parece que a estos les encanta esta empresa.



Con el sombrero de papel de aluminio yo creo que el precio ideal de Airbus está en los 100 euros, dando unos dividendos del 3.5%. Por debajo de eso me parece barata y por encima cara.

El problema que veo a Airbus es la "Teslalización" de estas empresas. Antes teníamos a Airbus vs. Boeing, y alrededor las Embraer, Cesnas, Bombardier, y demás. Ahora vamos a tener a Tesla que ya esta demostrando su poderio en la parte espacial y que cuando quiera se saca la chorra y se pone a hacer aviones. Y los Chinos. Y los Rusos. Y los Japoneses que sé que estan trabajando en una sorpresita. Las barreras de entrada se estan cayendo.

Airbus y Boeing are Volkswagen y Ford. Me sorprendería que Airbus estuviera aún en mi cartera pasada la proxima crisis del 2022.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Nov 2020)

<Modo cuñao ON>

@FeministoDeIzquierdas mira




Ya llevo COIMA en positivo, ¡SI EJ QUE TE DIJE QUE ERA UN CAÑÓN DE ACCIÓN!

<Modo cuñao OFF>

eS BROMURO Feministo, no me sondees analmente. More guano is incoming and you and me know it.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (16 Nov 2020)

Eso no te lo niego , pero es que llevaba una tendencia bajista del copon , no te digo que tuvieras que haber acertado el suelo , pero al menos esperar a que hiciese amagos de rebote o relentizarse las bajadas..


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Nov 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> <Modo cuñao ON>
> 
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas mira
> 
> ...



Lo sé compañero. Es la calma antes de la tormenta.

Creía que iba a durar solo hasta la semana pasada pero veo que aún van a dar vidilla durante algunos dias mas.

A mi me salen los número ahora con 5 euros la acción en Diciembre. Ándate con cuidado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Nov 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Eso no te lo niego , pero es que llevaba una tendencia bajista del copon , no te digo que tuvieras que haber acertado el suelo , pero al menos esperar a que hiciese amagos de rebote o relentizarse las bajadas..



Está claro que coger cuchillos que caen y identificar suelos no es lo mío :-D Espero no haberla cagado con los fundamentales y con la solidez del negocio de COIMA porque entonces ya si que estamos jodidos.




FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo sé compañero. Es la calma antes de la tormenta.
> 
> Creía que iba a durar solo hasta la semana pasada pero veo que aún van a dar vidilla durante algunos dias mas.
> 
> A mi me salen los número ahora con 5 euros la acción en Diciembre. Ándate con cuidado.



Mi horizonte temporal ya sabes que es Otoño de 2021. Si para entonces COIMA sigue pajareando y hay recuperación global le daré carril.


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Nov 2020)

Joder, no penséis que a veces me da el subidón y pongo a decir que compro cosas y luego no las compro, es que no veía el momento adecuado ya que Tesla y AMD tenían unas resistencias del copón por encima.

Tesla con esto de la entrada en el SP500 está rompiendo. Estoy dentro a 488USD con 4 acciones. El objetivo es salir el 22 de Diciembre si está en verde, que entiendo que sí porque entrará en el SP500 y todos los ETF tendrán que meterla. A partir de ahí bajadón y recompro más abajo, con un target de recomprar en -20% de máximos.

AMD parece que se le resiste subir de los 80. La pillaré cuando rompa, a partir de los 90.




SargentoHighway dijo:


> He recibido una llamada de mi comandante, la conversación y mi estado ha sido más o menos así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Nov 2020)

Tesla está pegando unos subidones buenos desde que la compré hace una semana, recordamos que la llevo a 488 USD y ahora mismo está cotizando en preapertura a 569 USD una subida buena de casi 15% en solo una semana. 

Al contrario que cuando la tuve en Julio esta vez quiero hacer los deberes para no comerme el 80% de la bajada que tenga cuando le toque bajar, porque bajará y mucho cuando la gente quiera sacar beneficio en manada. Por ejemplo entre el 1 y el 8 de Septiembre pasó de 502 USD a 330 USD; una bajada de más del 35%. Recordemos que a finales de Agosto tuvo un rally majo porque se anunció el Split.

¿Tenemos una bola mágica para predecir esto? No, pero podemos recurrir al análisis técnico para intentar adelantarnos a esta clase de movimientos.

Vamos a recurrir a retrocesos de Fibonacci teniendo en cuenta esa bajada de septiembre.




Aquí podemos ver lo que os comentaba, rally a finales de agosto y las 5 primeras sesiones de Septiembre una durísima corrección que se come casi todas las ganancias y te deja temblando. Nosotros no queremos pasar por eso. En base a esa bajada los retrocesos de Fibonacci nos dicen lo siguiente:


R1: 609,34 USD
R2: 781,71 USD
R3: 954,09 USD
R4: 1060 USD
¿Qué nos dice el pasado? ¿Qué nivel Fibonacci alcanzó en rally de Agosto?




Como podéis ver en Agosto alcanzó el nivel R2 (495USD). No obstante, yo no descartaría que viendo cómo está el panorama que esta vez el impulso alcista nos lleve a la R3, por dos motivos:


Con la entrada en el SP500 muchos fondos que replican dicho índice tendrán Tesla en cartera, por su capitalización tendrá un peso superior al 1% en el indice. Esto son muchas acciones fuera del capital flotante de la compañía, en manos de esos fondos.
Estacionalmente y por la coyuntura actual tenemos viento de cola. Es todo muy favorable para los mercados.
Por tanto, podemos pensar en un R3 (954,99 USD); vamos a intentar marcar la siguiente operativa basada en stoploss dinámico:


De momento nos ponemos un stoploss a break-even (488 USD) y un take profit a 900 USD.
Cuando esté próximo a 700, ajustamos el stoploss por debajo de R1 (600).
Si rompe R2 (781), nos ponemos el stoploss en 700.
Si rompe 850 nos situamos en R2 el stoploss (781).
Ganancias potenciales de esta operativa: 1648 USD

Pérdidas potenciales: 0 USD.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Nov 2020)

Un día de estos tengo que actualizar la cartera pero me da mucha pereza ultimamente, vamos a hablar de Strickland.

Llevo tres paquetes:

8603@0,0625 AUD
8950@0,095 AUD
5280@0,120 AUD
En total 22.833 acciones de esta exploradora Australiana. Es de los proyectos que más me excitan por dos motivos, el primero que ha sido la primera vez que he alcanzado un x2 con el primer paquete y el segundo que tiene un terreno muy prometedor en el que se va a hacer perforaciones por primera vez. Hoy se celebró la junta de accionistas y en la presentación han colgado un update del proceso:





Como hay tiempo hasta que empiecen a sacar los resultados de los drillings, intentaré más adelante echar unos números de qué resultados consideramos buenos y cuales consideramos que tenemos que salir corriendo. Aunque me temo que de esta acción voy a salir por la puerta grande o por la enfermería, no va a haber termino medio.

Desde luego lo que nos va a ayudar mucho es el precio del cobre, tal y como predije está en máximos de 52 semanas y la perspectiva es positiva.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> se va a hacer perforaciones por primera vez.



Me has recordado a lo que te susurré en el oido en nuestra primera cita: "Te voy a hacer una perforación que vas a sentirla como la primera vez"



SargentoHighway dijo:


> Desde luego lo que nos va a ayudar mucho es el precio del cobre, tal y como predije está en máximos de 52 semanas y la perspectiva es positiva.



Pues yo a mis hijos los he llevao en la fregoneta a hacer la vuerta ar cobre.

En serio, yo tenía Kinder Morgan y me las quité, pero reconozco que la que has puesto a la larga tiene muy buena pinta. Yo estoy muy contento con mi Polymetal.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me has recordado a lo que te susurré en el oido en nuestra primera cita: "Te voy a hacer una perforación que vas a sentirla como la primera vez"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu perforadora no es lo suficientemente profunda, perdona que te lo diga en público pero llevo desde esa cita queriendo sincerarme.


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Nov 2020)

Rotando USAS por GATO con pérdidas de 258€. Serán debidamente anotadas cuando vuelva a listar pérdidas y ganancias.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Nov 2020)

De las que yo llevaba hasta las trancas, Gamesa, que está liberalmente despegando...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2020)

Amigo @SargentoHighway y compañeros del hilo.

Entre ahora y Febrero puede haber una micro (o macro) caida. Con ésto en mente colocad vuestros stop loss por si tengo razón.

No son datos confirmados, ojo, pero id con cuidado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Dic 2020)

Señores, he salido de strickland corneado :-D Para mi tranquilidad mental, puesto que he jugado a la lotería en lugar de invertir, los 300€ que me gastaba en estas fechas en sorteo de navidad y del niño los doy por malgastados en bolsa jaja. Hasta el año que viene no vuelvo a invertir en activos con tanto riesgo. No obstante, tened en cuenta que el posible benficio era hacerse un 3x-6x así que ha merecido la pena.

He pillado AMD a 91 USD, 11 acciones. Como dije cuando saliera del lateral iba a por ella como con Tesla.

El oro y la plata creo adivinar que han tocado fondo, tenía una pequeña liquidez más que quería usar para tener más exposición a plata con algo de riesgo y se me ha ocurrido invertirlo en opciones (cada contrato son de 100, ojo):


EmpresaStrikeExpiraciónPrecioContratosCosteHL5,5​21/01/2022​1,45​3​435​AG12​16/07/2021​1,55​3​465​WPM45​18/06/2021​3,06​1​306​AXU5​16/07/2021​0,35​10​350​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> tened en cuenta que el posible *benficio *era hacerse un 3x-6x así que ha merecido la pena.



Hombre benficio del toro. Buen actor y mejor persona. Me gustó mucho en Sicario.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> El oro y la plata creo adivinar que han tocado fondo, tenía una pequeña liquidez más que quería usar para tener más exposición a plata con algo de riesgo y se me ha ocurrido invertirlo en opciones (cada contrato son de 100, ojo)



Kinder Morgan es la que estoy volviendo a mirar. Entré, pillé dividendos, vendí con beneficios, y ahora me está tentando. Esta ahora mismo a cerca de 12 euros. Si se pone en 11 pelados igual caigo...7% de dividendo es para pensárselo, pero también hay riesgo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta por curiosidad:
¿Os merece la pena tanto trabajo de campo y tanto esfuerzo para hacer inversiones tan bajas? Meter 1k ó 2k en acciones, que aunque suba un 100% le sacas lo mismo, y con eso no vas a ningún sitio... Si uno está bastante seguro de su inversión, le mete una cifra maja que le pueda dar un capital decente, hablo de 30k mínimo. Siempre con su stop, ya sabemos.
Pregunto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Una pregunta por curiosidad:
> ¿Os merece la pena tanto trabajo de campo y tanto esfuerzo para hacer inversiones tan bajas? Meter 1k ó 2k en acciones, que aunque suba un 100% le sacas lo mismo, y con eso no vas a ningún sitio... Si uno está bastante seguro de su inversión, le mete una cifra maja que le pueda dar un capital decente, hablo de 30k mínimo. Siempre con su stop, ya sabemos.
> Pregunto.



Mas o menos deacuerdo. Yo lo menos que he tenido en mi vida en bolsa han sido 50k y ha sido éste año y ha sido porque me ha saltado el stop loss por la pandemia y además estaba (y estoy) apartando dinero para comprar vivienda cuando pete a partir del 2021.

Pero ten en cuenta que los valores chicharreros no suben un 100% sino muchísimo mas. Tesla, en como aquel que dice 4 dias, ha pasado de valer 100 pavos a valer 700, así que esos 2k se hubieran convertido en 14k.

En cualquier caso yo apuesto por diversificar, como hace el sargento, pero también por dividendos y a largo plazo, como hacen los mejores inversores del mundo empezando por Warren Buffett.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Dic 2020)

El de hoy no lo he pillado entero pero parte sí, como la plata se ponga a dar esos impulsos hacia arriba las opciones van a subir como la espuma. La más "fea" de todas es la de AXU que me he columpiado un poco y tiene un spread 0,15x0,35, es brutal; pero por otro lado de todas las mineras que he metido ahí es la más pequeñita y va a tener unos catalizadores positivos interesantes de aquí a Julio.


Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Una pregunta por curiosidad:
> ¿Os merece la pena tanto trabajo de campo y tanto esfuerzo para hacer inversiones tan bajas? Meter 1k ó 2k en acciones, que aunque suba un 100% le sacas lo mismo, y con eso no vas a ningún sitio... Si uno está bastante seguro de su inversión, le mete una cifra maja que le pueda dar un capital decente, hablo de 30k mínimo. Siempre con su stop, ya sabemos.
> Pregunto.



Es por diversificar, deformación quizá con las mineras donde por norma nunca meto más del 5% de mi cartera en ninguna (tened en cuenta que es una cartera pequeña de <30k€). En el mundillo minero se hace así porque nunca sabes cuando puede haber una huelga por aquí, una mina que entra en mantenimiento por allá o un gobierno que te revoca la licencia.

También me da vergüenza decirlo pero en algunos casos llevo un trabajo de campo cero. AMD no he mirado ni un balance suyo, Tesla tampoco. En AMD y Tesla meto por puro tecnico y porque son meme stocks. Sin embargo, nunca meteré mucho más de un 5% de mi cartera en valores que van a PER 100 (AMD) o 1000 (TESLA).

Con las mineras si que le dedico más cariño pero salvo AXU el resto he cogido las más gordas de plata (HL, AG y WPM) que capitalizan > 1.000M USD. El trabajo ha sido elegir un strike más o menos realista y a coger la expiración que mejor me convenía en cuanto a riesgo/beneficio.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre benficio del toro. Buen actor y mejor persona. Me gustó mucho en Sicario.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinder Morgan es la que estoy volviendo a mirar. Entré, pillé dividendos, vendí con beneficios, y ahora me está tentando. Esta ahora mismo a cerca de 12 euros. Si se pone en 11 pelados igual caigo...7% de dividendo es para pensárselo, pero también hay riesgo.



Estoy fuera del sector energetico. Los próximos meses solo van a circular por aquí mineras, tecnologicas/meme stocks y daré por culo con mis COIMAS.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

Entro el globaltrans, 336@5,92 USD.

Van a entrar al indice MOEX y lo veo como un catalizador positivo. Si siguen generando el cash que generan y dando los dividendos que dan me la quedo forever.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Entro el globaltrans, 336@5,92 USD.
> 
> Van a entrar al indice MOEX y lo veo como un catalizador positivo. Si siguen generando el cash que generan y dando los dividendos que dan me la quedo forever.



Una empresa que se ajusta a tu filosofía de vida, y no por la parte de "global" precisamente...

No la veo bien, hamijo. Mucha deuda y unas predicciones por ellos mismos de que las cosas no parecen que vayan a subir hasta 2024 o así. No sé, Rick.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una empresa que se ajusta a tu filosofía de vida, y no por la parte de "global" precisamente...
> 
> No la veo bien, hamijo. Mucha deuda y unas predicciones por ellos mismos de que las cosas no parecen que vayan a subir hasta 2024 o así. No sé, Rick.



Sabía que no iba a pasar desapercibido para ti ese detalle jajaja

Y lo del dividendo ahm? Mira piensa en esto, podías haber hecho una de esas entradas que yo se que tu tienes un buypower potente de digamos... 50.000€, que eso seguro que te lo encuentras en cualquier fondo del cajón porque se que tu manejas cash sano. Entrando el 25/8 a 5,9 y saliendo hoy a 5,9 otras vez... sabes cuanto tendrías? 5.276€ en dividendos. Y esto es solo la mitad del dividendo que dan anualmente...

20% rendimiento del dividendo!

La deuda se paga facil.Eso no es problema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sabía que no iba a pasar desapercibido para ti ese detalle jajaja
> 
> Y lo del dividendo ahm? Mira piensa en esto, podías haber hecho una de esas entradas que yo se que tu tienes un buypower potente de digamos... 50.000€, que eso seguro que te lo encuentras en cualquier fondo del cajón porque se que tu manejas cash sano. Entrando el 25/8 a 5,9 y saliendo hoy a 5,9 otras vez... sabes cuanto tendrías? 5.276€ en dividendos. Y esto es solo la mitad del dividendo que dan anualmente...
> 
> ...



Ya nos vamos conociendo, piratón...¡si sabes como me pongo para que me tientas!

Respecto a tu historia del dividendo, si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta. 50k en un cajón cajón no, pero si que los tengo a mano. Pero si meto 50k en un solo valor el riesgo sería brutal.

Por ponerte un ejemplo. Tengo Norsk Hydro a +50%, con un divi de 3.38% (osea, un 50% mas), pero no llega al 5% de mi cartera. Credicorp me ha subido un 35% con un dividendo del 5.29%, etc...

Mi juego no son los 100m lisos, sino las maratones. Prefiero ir poco a poco y llegar mas tranquilito.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya nos vamos conociendo, piratón...¡si sabes como me pongo para que me tientas!
> 
> Respecto a tu historia del dividendo, si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta. 50k en un cajón cajón no, pero si que los tengo a mano. Pero si meto 50k en un solo valor el riesgo sería brutal.
> 
> ...



Ya te avisaré ya cuando lleve mis globaltrans a un +50% con un dividendo del 20% anual y subiendo y la matrioska rusa en mi yate atracado en puerto banús.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Entro el globaltrans, 336@5,92 USD.
> 
> Van a entrar al indice MOEX y lo veo como un catalizador positivo. Si siguen generando el cash que generan y dando los dividendos que dan me la quedo forever.



De nuevo creo que te has tirado muy pronto , Gltr ha estado en 5.7x varias veces ultimamente y creo que volvera a estar a final de mes . Por pasar al Moex no se va a disparar , no es Tesla ni sus accionistas están pendientes de cada payasada que dice su CEO.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> De nuevo creo que te has tirado muy pronto , Gltr ha estado en 5.7x varias veces ultimamente y creo que volvera a estar a final de mes . Por pasar al Moex no se va a disparar , no es Tesla ni sus accionistas están pendientes de cada payasada que dice su CEO.



Vais a llevar razón otra vez joder. Pero mirad donde están mis COIMAS ahora. HODL.




POR CIERTO

Estoy sin liquidez jajaja Ahora en vez de compras tengo que pensar en ventas y creo que la primera en la lista es INTEL seguida de TESLA el 18 de Diciembre.

INTEL voy a tratar de sacarle un +10% y a tesla ya la llevo a +25% pero sigo con el stoploss en breakeven porque hay que darle margen. Hasta 700 no lo subo.

Este es el camino.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> De nuevo creo que te has tirado muy pronto , Gltr ha estado en 5.7x varias veces ultimamente y creo que volvera a estar a final de mes . Por pasar al Moex no se va a disparar , no es Tesla ni sus accionistas están pendientes de cada payasada que dice su CEO.



Nono...si el sargento ha entrado solo por el nombre de la empresa...y no por la parte de "global"...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Vais a llevar razón otra vez joder. Pero mirad donde están mis COIMAS ahora. HODL.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 506088



1. No me tires de la lengua que sabemos cuando entraste.
2. La noche es jóven y Febrero está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Y oshe que ojala se pongan a +1000, pero me siguen sin salir los números (a día de hoy).


----------



## aserejee (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Entro el globaltrans, 336@5,92 USD.
> 
> Van a entrar al indice MOEX y lo veo como un catalizador positivo. Si siguen generando el cash que generan y dando los dividendos que dan me la quedo forever.



He hecho lo mismo que tú, 636@5.92 con el mismo argumento.

La esperaba en 5.65 pero bueno.... Me consuelo conque el cambio eur/dólar esta alto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. No me tires de la lengua que sabemos cuando entraste.
> 2. La noche es jóven y Febrero está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Y oshe que ojala se pongan a +1000, pero me siguen sin salir los números (a día de hoy).



Lo que importa no es cuando sino A CUANTO, y la llevo a 5.9 como puedes ver abajo. Febrero vendrá y también Otoño de 2021 y será cuando recogeré los frutos. No olvides, voy a largo plazo, no me importa la volatilidad que vamos a ver por el camino.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (5 Dic 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Una pregunta por curiosidad:
> ¿Os merece la pena tanto trabajo de campo y tanto esfuerzo para hacer inversiones tan bajas? Meter 1k ó 2k en acciones, que aunque suba un 100% le sacas lo mismo, y con eso no vas a ningún sitio... Si uno está bastante seguro de su inversión, le mete una cifra maja que le pueda dar un capital decente, hablo de 30k mínimo. Siempre con su stop, ya sabemos.
> Pregunto.



El tal sargentojaiguei es un multinick de bateman/enviada/feministo y son CM para generar tráfico por lo que tienen que estar todo el rato diciendo gilipolleces de que venden y compran en cantidades ínfimas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Dic 2020)

Me he salido de Globaltrans (vendidas a 0,93, con lo cual ni pena ni gloria) porque he visto una manera más de tener exposición a la plata que no sabía que podía operar desde mi broker de manera tan cómoda. Pero necesitaba liquidez y ya me había quedado sin cash disponible.

Anoche compré 125 onzas troy de fina plata a un precio de 24,209 USD a través del producto que comercializa interactive brokers (gracias a que me lo dijo un pajarito de telegram):

Oro y plata spot de IB UK | Interactive Brokers Luxembourg SARL

Mi cuenta es sin margen, es una cash account, pero IB me deja apalancarme con un margen de broma (ahora mismo tengo 223€ de margen de mantenimiento para 3kUSD en onzas de plata, era lo poco que me quedaba de cash).

El miércoles pillo un segundo paquete, creo que tengo que esperar hasta ese día por aquellos del T+2 de settlement para las operaciones en stocks, hoy ya después de vender GLTR aún seguía sin dejarme comprar más, conociendo el broker como ya me lo conozco fijo que es por eso.

He cambiado un poco la estrategia con tesla, creo que voy a vender 3 acciones cuando suban de 651 USD con lo cual recupero lo invertido (1.953 USD) y la cuarta acción que me queda la aguanto hasta el inifinito aprovechandome de que follateslas como @Ramón María Valle Inclán no paran de pumpearla. Me va a sudar los cojones ver dips de 30% 40% 50% porque he recuperado lo invertido.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Dic 2020)

Ahí va la cartera actualizada.

El Uranio ha despertado a lo grande, he estado 3 meses aguantando NXE y ha dado sus frutos:




Aquí tenéis más detalles del catalizador:

Uranium stocks take off as US Senate committee clears Trump plan for strategic reserve

Yo creo que el Uranio va a ser el siguiente boom en materias primas. El mundo ha dejado morir a toda la industria minera y ahora se dan cuenta que no es una industria muerta sino todo lo contrario necesita crecer. La industria de la mineria de uranio capitalizó 183 billones de dolares en el anterior ciclo alcista... hoy capitaliza 14 veces menos. ¿No os excita?

Dejemos pasar semanas/meses; que la gente que ha entrado ahora se canse, que se diluya capital por las necesidades de CAPEX, y empezaremos a entrar como lo hice con las mineras de plata. Me gusta GLO y AEC.


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​Kroger Co13/08/2020​USD34,32​26​892,32​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​404​711,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​Intel corp23/10/2020​USD48,14​49​2358,86​Tesla18/11/2020​USD488​4​1952​GATO30/11/2020​USD6,73​132​888,36​AMD30/11/2020​USD91​10,959​997,269​HL Ene'22 5,5c01/12/2020​USD1,45​300​435​AG Jul'21 12c01/12/2020​USD1,55​300​465​WPM Jun'21 45c01/12/2020​USD3,06​100​306​AXU Jul'21 5c01/12/2020​USD0,35​1000​350​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)06/12/2020​USD24,2​125​3025​


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Dic 2020)

Bueno, pues ya he completado la carga de onzas de plata, 500 onzas llevo en total a una media de 24,2 USD. La estrategia que quiero hacer es doblar posiciones cuando la plata despegue para poder hacer una gestión de riesgo en plan vender 25% del total si la cosa sube un 50% o más y de este modo poder aguantar el resto del paquete con una tolerancia mayor a la volatilidad que vamos a tener.

He tenido problemas con IB ya que me decía que tenía el margin cushion muy bajo y eso es malisimo porque te empiezan a liquidar posiciones superado cierto umbral. No entendía el motivo porque el cash que tenía era muy superior a los requisitos de margen (ahora mismo tengo un initial de 1496€ y de mantenimiento de 907€) y en cash tenía unos 1900 €. El problema venía porque en IB las operaciones OTC como esto de plata spot van sobre la cuenta UxxxxF en lugar de sobre mi cuenta normal (Uxxxx). Tenía que transferir fondos de una cuenta a otra.

He liquidado 900€ de COIMAs para tener cash para desarrollar esa estrategia con la plata y aprovechar si sale alguna oportunidad con el uranio cuando se calmen las aguas y tengamos un pullback en esta euforia inicial.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He liquidado 900€ de COIMAs para tener cash para desarrollar esa estrategia con la plata y aprovechar si sale *alguna oportunidad con el uranio* cuando se calmen las aguas y tengamos un pullback en esta euforia inicial.



Tres cositas:

1. Te esta quedando una cartera muy chula. Ahora entre el 25 y el 31 voy a soltar la mia.
2. Buena liquidación de COIMAS. Al final vas a tener suerte y todo, mamón. De momento COIMA tendría que volver a caer, así que vas a tener otra gran oportunidad pronto.
3. Tú lo que quieres es darme una oportunidad con "youranius", piratón.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Dic 2020)

Parece ser que nuestro amigo el profesional se ha quedado sin oferta que absorber




Si no ha cubierto la demanda prevista en sus libros y no hay stops por debajo (yo no llevo) abróchense los cinturones para otro rally en Mongolian Mining. A ojo de buen cubero nuestro amigo debe estar acaparando ya casi el 10% de las acciones en circulación. No conozco mucho el reglamento de la bolsa de Hong Kong pero en otros sitios suele ser habitual desvelar la identidad de los sujetos que se convierten en substantial holders (>5%).

Es divertido ver que me quedó por entrar un paquete a 0.31


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Dic 2020)

El Viernes salí de Intel y AMD. La veía sin chicha, haciendolo peor que el mercado (aunque AMD ayer y hoy ha levantado cabeza). Lo ganado con ellas es similar a lo perdido con la venta de Kroger así que comido por servido.

He pillado unas call a largo plazo en Sumo Logic, que es una empresa de análisis de datos para operaciones y seguridad, tipo splunk pero en sus orígenes. La IPO fue hace bien poco. Strike 25 fecha de expiración 19 de Noviembre de 2021, 2 contratos a 9 USD (1.800 USD en total).

He colocado orden de vender el 50% de mis teslas a 649.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Dic 2020)

Ya estoy de vacaciones así que me dedico a dibujar con una cuenta demo del tradeview.

Empecemos con SUMO, la pillé como a mi me gusta a punto de romper un triangulito y ha roto por donde tenía que romper:







He comprado 2 contratos de opciones para deshacerme de una de ellas cuando tenga cierto nivel de beneficios que podemos marcar ahora como hacerle un 100%  Así con la otra opción tengo riesgo cero. Como la estrategia de Tesla que no llegue a hacer porque soy gilipollas pero esta vez haciéndola de verdad.

Y ahora la plata, tengo 10.000€ metidos a 24,2 y voy a ampliar otros 10.000€ si le entra chicha cuando llegue al cuadrado que he resaltado, hay dos resistencias fundamentales que he marcado en azul:







Y hay que tener ojo en el Oro porque si rompe esas resistencias que marco se irá to the moon:


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (16 Dic 2020)

No se si tu le sacas algo a esto de los mercados pero al menos veo que te tiene entretenido.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Dic 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> No se si tu le sacas algo a esto de los mercados pero al menos veo que te tiene entretenido.



En Diciembre algo le voy sacando al portfolio:




Mongolian Mining y onzas de plata han hecho esta anomalía, en global desde que abrí el hilo llevo:


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Dic 2020)

No estoy acostumbrado a días como este:




+6% la cartera en un día, 1.771€ arriba la cartera. Atrás queda el duro octubre y noviembre apretando el culo con las mineras.

Ampliar mi posición en plata se me ha escapado, ese test que marco con la flecha es donde yo habría entrado pero joder a esa hora estaba durmiendo y luego no he visto punto de entrada de bajo riesgo, seguiré intentándolo.







He vendido 2 TESLAS a 648 USD, 259,40€ de ganancias capturados.

SUMO LOGIC hoy un +11% arriba, las calls que llevo de ella no suben tanto porque cuando las compré ya iban dopadas de volatilidad y la prima era cara (9USD). Pero lo compré porque confío en los fundamentales de la empresa tanto como para llegar a los 34 que necesito para que mis opciones estén in-the-money.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Dic 2020)

He cargado más plata un poquito por encima de la antigua resistencia ahora soporte de 26,5 (ha entrado a 26,58)




Stoploss prieto prieto a -0,5%, voy con 537 onzas (14.278 USD).


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (21 Dic 2020)

Vas bien aviado de metales. 
Deberias cambiarle el titulo al hilo por "La operativa del Chatarrero"


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Dic 2020)

Mierda de operativa hoy, si miráis la gráfica de la plata spot hoy veréis una línea roja que baja al inframundo a testear 25. Ese test me folló el culo.

Bueno, a aprender para la próxima. Errores: 1. tradear con noticias de por medio 2. no meter un take profit del 50% a +1% para financiar el trade. Ví el 1%, me lo pensé y dije, bah, vamos a por todo o nada. Regla de oro: priorizar preservar el capital, por mucho que al final sea 100 USD lo que me ha costado esta mala operativa.



Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Vas bien aviado de metales.
> Deberias cambiarle el titulo al hilo por "La operativa del Chatarrero"



No voy bien, ví la oportunidad del cobre y cargué una exploradora que era una puta lotería. Es una verguenza para mi track record. Espero que sepáis perdonarmelo. No volverá a ocurrir.

Debería tener un 5-10% en cobre y no tengo nada. Llevo plata, oro, carbón y uranio en este orden de peso.

Pues el caso es que me suena pero nunca la he mirado a fondo. Gracias me la apunto para el siguiente ciclo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Dic 2020)

He vendido una de las opciones de SUMO LOGIC por 15 USD sacando un beneficio de 600 USD (las compré a 9 USD). La cosa pintaba muy bien y mirad lo que ha hecho desde que rompió el triángulo:







La otra opción que me queda me la guardo para más adelante, esta subida en algún momento le llevará a testear los 30 y quizá sería buen momento de cargar con acciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He vendido una de las opciones de SUMO LOGIC por 15 USD sacando un beneficio de 600 USD (las compré a 9 USD). La cosa pintaba muy bien y mirad lo que ha hecho desde que rompió el triángulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que bien lo has hecho. Dicen las malas lenguas que sumo logic en 5 años se queda sin gas y para abajo. No tardes mucho en vender si las cosas se ponen chungas en algunos meses.


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Dic 2020)

SUMO LOGIC no voy a cargar con acciones a pesar de haber bajado a 30 USD, de momento voy a hacer HODL de la opción que me queda y ya veremos, quizá si vuelve a tener números muy verdes me planteo venderla o bien mantengo para ejercer y pasar a tener acciones de la empresa. Si es un éxito puede ser una buena posición tener 100 acciones.

COMPRAS

He ido cargando ligeramente estos días:

District Metals Corp (DMX): es una exploradora con terrenos en Suecia. Ojo que es una nanocap, capitaliza solo 26,15M para que os hagáis una idea del momento en el que estoy entrando. Tiene una mina adyacente a Garpenberg que es la mina subterránea de zinc más productiva del mundo. Hay drillings de los años 60 y 70 que confirman presencia de Ag, Au, Zn y Pb y en el Q1 de 2021 harán drillings para tratar de modelar lo que hay en la tierra aplicando los avances técnicos actuales. Los drillings serán lo que marcará el éxito o fracaso de esta inversión.
Atico Mining (ATY): Cobre en sudamerica, por un lado tienen el roble en colombia que es una mina activa reportando cash flow que pueden invertir en exploración de esa mina y de otras como el proyecto que tienen en ecuador con "la plata".
Hennan Jinma: coque y otros derivados. China, derrroida, un pick magnifico de gordinflas como siempre. Empiezo con MUY POCO con idea de ir ampliando a medida que se aclare el tema de la join venture, la IPO y el cierre/ampliación de hornos por temas mediambientales.

URANIO

Como sabéis yo tenía un paquete pillado en Nexgen para adelantarme al incremento de precio que se vislumbraba a medio plazo en el Uranio. Era un sector perfecto: muchos años sin meter capex, pocos players en el mercado que a veces compraban en el mercado spot en lugar de minar sus propiedades por lo derroido que estaba el precio del uranio y una previsión de aumentar ligeramente la demanda de uranio en un futuro. NO ES UN SECTOR MUERTO. NO ES UNA INDUSTRIA MUERTA. Consecuencias: escasez, aumento de precio del uranio y vuelve el capex a la exploración y desarrollo, ahí es donde entramos nosotros.

Foto del sector a principio de diciembre:




Muchas de las empresas de ese listado se multiplicarán, tenedlo por seguro. A lo grande, hablo de x10 x20 incluso.

¿Problema? el gobierno de USA ha arrancado un proyecto estratégico para relanzar el sector. Lo bueno es que mis acciones de Nexgen energy se han disparado lo malo que mi punto de entrada al sector se ha encarecido. Yo tenía pensado ir abriendo posiciones nuevas conforme el precio del uranio se fuera calentando y estos planes me lo han echado por tierra. Mirad:




Por el camino veo que los picks del dinero inteligente que es donde yo invierto se disparan en cuanto aparecen catalizadores positivos:

Global Atomic:




A estos les dan la semana pasada el permiso para la mina DASA en Sudán y mirad entra la gente en masa joder. Y nosotros fuera esperando a que se calme el ruido y lejos de eso en vez de calmarse la cosa se calienta cuando aparecen catalizadores porque la gente está con el puto cuchillo afilado seleccionando a los campeones de este superciclo.

¿Que voy a hacer? Pues tomar posiciones en el uranio, a tomar por culo.


GLO: pongo orden a mercado por importe de 650€. Posición objetivo de 2.300€ así que iremos ampliando semanal o quincenalmente o bien cada vez que caiga un 15-20% metemos paquete grande.
UUUU: paquete pequeño de 300€. Entro tapandome la nariz, mirad el gráfico y entenderéis por que lo digo. No se cuanto voy a meter aquí. Depende de como vaya este primer paquete.
Picks de mi amigo goldverntures.org:
300€ en LEU y LTBR

El guarreo del Sargento, ojo que no hay dinero inteligente aquí, es un pick mio por lo que seguramente irá mal jajaja, es una desarrolladora con minas de uranio históricas en USA que a corto puede entrar a ser productora ISR pero nos diluiremos un poquito porque hay que captar capial:
Anfield Energy 600€

Total 2.100€ que meto en uranio así para ir tomando posición y para hacer HODL si la gente que ha entrado se aburre, que se aburrirá, cuando vean que el precio del uranio tarda en subir o bien para estar en la pomada si la cosa se sigue calentando.

Actualizo cartera:


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​Kroger Co13/08/2020​USD34,32​26​892,32​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​404​711,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​Tesla18/11/2020​USD488​2​976​GATO30/11/2020​USD6,73​132​888,36​HL Ene'22 5,5c01/12/2020​USD1,45​300​435​AG Jul'21 12c01/12/2020​USD1,55​300​465​WPM Jun'21 45c01/12/2020​USD3,06​100​306​AXU Jul'21 5c01/12/2020​USD0,35​1000​350​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)06/12/2020​USD24,2363​500​12118,15​SUMO Nov'21 25c16/12/2020​USD9​100​900​District Metals24/12/2020​CAD0,44​1066​469,04​Atico Mining24/12/2020​CAD0,54​868​468,72​Henan Jinma Energy Co29/12/2020​HKD2,86​1000​2860​



​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> SUMO LOGIC no voy a cargar con acciones a pesar de haber bajado a 30 USD, de momento voy a hacer HODL de la opción que me queda y ya veremos, quizá si vuelve a tener números muy verdes me planteo venderla o bien mantengo para ejercer y pasar a tener acciones de la empresa. Si es un éxito puede ser una buena posición tener 100 acciones.
> 
> COMPRAS
> 
> ...



Dos preguntas, una de coña y otra seria, pero te dejo a ti decidir cual es cual:

1. ¿Has pensado en invertir en metales o minería?

2. ¿Qué te parece AHORA MISMO Kinder Morgan? En su día la tuve, le saqué dividendos, me salí antes de que cayera, y ahora esta tentadora, pero quieren hacer un buyback y además el PER esta a tomar por culo.

Por un lado pienso que podría ser oportunidad, pero por otro creo que es para que los jefes engorden sus sueldos antes de que se vaya a tomar por culo.

¿Cuál es tu experta opinión?


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Dic 2020)

Las compras de hoy son:


Anfield Energy Inc29/12/2020​CAD0,095​8000​760​Lightbride Corp29/12/2020​USD3,56​69​245,64​Centrus Energy29/12/2020​USD25,1​10​251​Global Atomic29/12/2020​CAD1,6​636​1017,6​Energy Fuels Inc29/12/2020​USD4,5​81​364,5​

Al final algunas han sido menos de lo previsto pero con esto me calmo un poco el FOMO con el uranio y voy metiendo la patita.

Centrus y Lightbride no son mineras, son empresas que gestionan la parte de tratamiento del combustible (uranio) para centrales nucleares. Lightbride desarrolla una tecnología qué es más eficiente y segura.

Anfield Energy: esperamos que el precio del uranio suba lo suficiente como para que sea económico operar la mina ISR de Wyoming y obtengan cash para reactivarla (PEA 6,7M$) y que luego generen cash para operar minas tradicionarles. ISR podemos asimilarlo al "fracking" con el petróleo. Cuesta menos CAPEX comparado con una mina tradicional pero claro es para menos concentraciones. DRAMATICAMENTE INFRAVALORADA según mi opinión, capitaliza solo 11M. NO HAY DINERO INTELIGENTE AQUI. Es un pick mio 100%. No soy muy bueno seleccionando mineras jeje, avisados estáis.

Global Atomic: estos tienen una mina en DASA, Nigeria, que parece un autentico cañón (44Mp uranio). El cash necesario lo sacan de un hornillo para recuperar zinc de chatarra en turquía. Es la que mejor pinta tiene de todas, no te diluyen para sacar capital.

Energy Fuels, mayor productor USA uranio, es la senior de todos estos picks.

Este es mi sitfolio de Uranio junto con Nexgen. Iré ampliando en el futuro.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dos preguntas, una de coña y otra seria, pero te dejo a ti decidir cual es cual:
> 
> 1. ¿Has pensado en invertir en metales o minería?
> 
> ...



Me prometí a mi mismo no volver a invertir en empresas de tuberías jeje Ya tuve EPP y Magellan en su día. Son muy aburridas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Dic 2020)

En su día pillé unos contratos de opciones para mineras de plata con fechas de expiración que oscilaban entre junio-julio de 2021 y una pequeñita en Enero de 2022. ¿Por qué correr riesgos teniendo ya un porrón de mineras? ¿Por qué meter solo 1.200€? La respuesta está en en dos palabras: riesgo y apalancamiento. Está copiado del gran gurú goldventures.org.

Bien, ¿qué ocurre con mi cartera un día que la plata sube un modesto 1,5%?




A parte de que la cartera me sube un 3,6% mirad que parte de la cartera sube más en un día (dejando al gato de lado que hoy se ha salido).... las opciones! Un 13, 16, 17 y 18% Evidentemente el riesgo es grande, puedo perder todo lo invertido en opciones si la cosa sale mal, por eso solo dediqué menos de un 5% de mi cartera. Esta estrategia con un riesgo controlado creo que es bastante buena, intentaré aplicarla para el Uranio aunque el timing va a ser más complicado, veremos. También una cosa, el timing cuando compré las opciones fue bueno, un día haré análisis comparando el precio del ETF de mineras de plata el día que cargué opciones con el mínimo de este otoño, no le debe andar muy lejos.

Hoy he metido otro paquetillo en uranio, Plateau Energy. Muy poquita cosa, unos 300€ creo que han sido. Con el uranio voy a ir cargando poco a poco.

Durante el día han parado la cotización de District Metals porque han anunciado un hecho relevante que han captado la financiación necesaria para los drillings. Que perforen y yo mientras tanto iré cargando más.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> En su día pillé unos contratos de opciones para mineras de plata con fechas de expiración que oscilaban entre junio-julio de 2021 y una pequeñita en Enero de 2022.



Sargento, no te exagero pero me han llegado no menos de 7 mensajes privados con gente enlazando a éste mismo mensaje y pidiéndome que les explique que coño son los contratos de opciones.

Paso de pisarte el terreno, así que si ves bien hacerlo escribe un post sobre el tema para novatos. Si no te apetece cuando tenga tiempo lo escribo yo. Tu sabes, aquello de los strikes y esas cosas.

Un saludo y felices fiestas.

PS: Coima me sigue saliendo a malas. O se salva el mundo o entrará en 4 antes de finales del 2021. No quiero joderte, al contrario, pero me da mucho miedo la deuda que se la esta comiendo.


----------



## QueVuelve (31 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 360197
> 
> 
> CARTERA ACTUAL (29/12/2020)
> ...



Muy buenas empresas pero no dejas correr los beneficios. Para el dinero q manejas demasiado diversificado


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Dic 2020)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Muy buenas empresas pero no dejas correr los beneficios. Para el dinero q manejas demasiado diversificado



Has visto las ventas verdad? Es cierto, añadiría que no he sabido aguantar los numeros rojos tampoco. Mira cuando vendí micron o basf, donde estaban entonces y donde están ahora. Pero es parte del aprendizaje...

En cuanto a diversificar, con mineras es mejor así. Imagina las que tengo ahí arrastrandose si tuvieran mas peso (West African o Novo Resources mismamente). Y como muchas son junior imagina si sale un mal drilling... me cruje la cartera. Y lo contrario, cada junior es un boleto a un multibagger, mas juniors mas boletos para multibagger.

Con la plata he empezado muy tarde a ir con esta mentalidad pero con el uranio estoy yendo así con un buen timing.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sargento, no te exagero pero me han llegado no menos de 7 mensajes privados con gente enlazando a éste mismo mensaje y pidiéndome que les explique que coño son los contratos de opciones.
> 
> Paso de pisarte el terreno, así que si ves bien hacerlo escribe un post sobre el tema para novatos. Si no te apetece cuando tenga tiempo lo escribo yo. Tu sabes, aquello de los strikes y esas cosas.
> 
> ...



Con Coima te has planteado alguna vez abrir los balances y revisarlos en lugar de poner lo primero que ves en simplywall.st? Haz el ejercicio y me dices, si no entiendes algo del balance de un REIT aquí estamos para explicartelo 

Tampoco hay mucho que explicar sobre opciones en mi caso porque son posiciones especulativas. He pagado un premium por tener esos contratos y espero venderlos mucho más caros porque soy muy bullish con sus subyacentes. Por tanto yo compré opciones call e hice mi análisis de theta, delta y gamma para saber si iban a ser aburridas o divertidas en caso que suba el precio de las mineras. Tenían un delta y un gamma cañero así que se veía que si subía el precio del subyacente un 5% por ejemplo mis opciones subirían a doble digito. Delta es cuanto sube la opción call ante un aumento de precio de 1$ del subyacente y gamma es la segunda derivada de la curva de precio de la opción call (a mayor valor más convexidad con lo cual mejor para aumentar su valoración).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Con Coima te has planteado alguna vez abrir los balances y revisarlos en lugar de poner lo primero que ves en simplywall.st? Haz el ejercicio y me dices, si no entiendes algo del balance de un REIT aquí estamos para explicartelo



No solo me lo he planteado sino que me los he leido desde el 2015. Personalmente simplywall.st esta bien para que te cuente por encima como va el tema, pero no me fiaría de sus datos ya que mas de una vez los he visto desactualizados. Incluso les he escrito correos al respecto 

El problema es lo de siempre. Tú eres mas arriesgado y yo mas defensivo. En ningún momento me leerás decir que Coima es mala precísamente porque me he leido los balances, pero es que ahora viene la siguiente ola y me temo que a Coima le va a afectar especialmente.

Mira si me he leido el balance que ésto es lo que me preocupa: Estan muy centrados en Milán (Lombardía), que es precisamente la ciudad que peor lo esta pasando por el COVID. Han cobrado lo del 2020 pero en 2021 se van a cristalizar mucha reducción de plantilla de esas oficinas que tienen alquiladas.

*Por debajo de 4, sobre todo a 3.5, igual me arriesgaría*. Pero lo que me preocupa es el cámbio de mentalidad de las empresas post-COVID. Las empresas han descubierto POR FIN las mieles del teletrabajo, sobre todo a nivel de no necesitar alquilar oficinas, y ésto puede afectar mucho a empresas como Coima.

Yo considero que la subida que ha experimentado ha sido mas que nada por los resultados pasados (sobre todo por poder cobrar los alquileres sin tener que pagar tanto el mantenimiento de las oficinas), pero se las veo mas putas en 2021.

Al final es tema de casino donde tú te manejas mejor que yo.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> Tampoco hay mucho que explicar sobre opciones en mi caso porque son posiciones especulativas. He pagado un premium por tener esos contratos y espero venderlos mucho más caros porque soy muy bullish con sus subyacentes. Por tanto yo compré opciones call e hice mi análisis de theta, delta y gamma para saber si iban a ser aburridas o divertidas en caso que suba el precio de las mineras. Tenían un delta y un gamma cañero así que se veía que si subía el precio del subyacente un 5% por ejemplo mis opciones subirían a doble digito. Delta es cuanto sube la opción call ante un aumento de precio de 1$ del subyacente y gamma es la segunda derivada de la curva de precio de la opción call (a mayor valor más convexidad con lo cual mejor para aumentar su valoración).



Bien explicado y creo que hiciste bien, aunque una vez mas es casineo así que mejor que te pregunten a ti que a mi.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Ene 2021)

Bueno, balance del 2020 desde que empecé a construir esta cartera en Julio:





Noviembre y Diciembre ha sido buenisimo por la estacionalidad de los metales preciosos y Mongolian Mining que tengo en cartera gracias a @gordinflas




Pero claro es que entré en las mineras a finales de Agosto como un novato, mirad que follada de culo en la cuenta esos meses:




(entre septiembre y octubre saqué 3.000 euros de la cuenta pero eso está descontado; no tiene impacto en los cálculos de rendimiento; son rendimientos reales)

Hubiera sido mucho mejor operar el ciclo minero de Diciembre empezando a cargar o más despacito o más tarde o una combinación de ambas.


Me estoy currando un pedazo de post como plan maestro de inversiones para 2021, en menos de una semana lo publicaré.




FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bien explicado y creo que hiciste bien, aunque una vez mas es casineo así que mejor que te pregunten a ti que a mi.




No hombre no! Casinear para nada, en ambos casos hay sólidos fundamentales por detrás:


COIMA: busqué un REIT de Italia porque el ratio incremento precio vivienda / incremento GDP era de los más bajos de europa en los últimos años. Si a eso le sumas que encontré un REIT infravalorado, basado en alquiler de oficinas a multinacionales que nunca le van a dejar de pagar y que estaba saliendo de la rama de sucursales de bancos y portfolio telco pues me salió del alma meterle la posición más grande de mi cartera. No me importa la volatilidad que voy a ver por el camino. Insisto, Otoño de 2021. Entonces hablamos, me da igual tener o no tener razón lo que quiero es ganar dinero.
Opciones: la plata es un metal precioso infravalorado (solo tienes que mirar el ratio onza oro vs onza plata a nivel histórico y donde está ahora) y estamos en un superciclo para los metales preciosos. Si a eso le sumas que nunca se ha impreso más dólares en la historia y la devaluación del dólar y las estacionalidad de diciembre-enero-febrero… tienes también una historia sólida detrás.

Puedes no comprar esas ideas pero NO es casino. Comprar opciones call es una manera de conseguir más exposición más apalancado cuando tienes un fuerte sentimiento alcista con un activo. Pero NO es casino si hay unos fundamentales por detrás que lo respaldan. Otra cosa es que luego el mercado acompañe o no, que como sabemos es otra historia.


Lo que si es casino es una de las compras que hice el día 31….. SEÑORES LLEVO UNOS DECIMOS PARA EL NIÑO. He comprado TORO, Pucara Gold:






Los drillings están calentitos:
Pucara Gold Ltd.


Están procesándolos y ahorita mismo van a sacar los resultados. Como en toda lotería puede caer premio gordo puede no tocar nada. Pillad decimo o estad atentos al hilo.








He pillado también más Novo Resources, la llevo fatal como un -30% o así y hay que promediar. Se avecinan buenos tiempos en Novo, van a empezar a cotizar con los mayores, salen de Venture para cotizar en TSE. Pasan a ser productores. Están finalizando la remodelación del mill que compraron a 10 km de Beatons Creek. Quinton Hennigh suele decir que Novo será la mayor minera del mundo en 50 años. Yo no sé si lo veré pero le dejaré las acciones a mis nietos.







Cerramos con GATO, mi siguiente multibagger (ahora mismo lo tengo a un 90%)




(Disclaymer para protectoras de animales: Ningún gatito sufrió daño alguno para hacer esa foto. El gato ya estaba muerto y su dueño lo quería tanto que lo disecó y lo acopló a su drone)

Vela MENSUAL de GATO:





Feliz 2021! Que las inversiones nos sean propicias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ene 2021)

Pucara Gold recomendadísima, estoy deacuerdo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

@SargentoHighway que opciones le ves a Novo resources de que amplie capital porque se queden sin cash antes de empezar a generar pasta?


----------



## Mochuelo (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @SargentoHighway que opciones le ves a Novo resources de que amplie capital porque se queden sin cash antes de empezar a generar pasta?



Si no os importa contestare a eso. Cuando se hizo la ampliación de capital y la financiación de la compra de de Milenium incluia el capital necesario para rehabilitar y poner en marcha el molino e iniciar la producción. La estrategia en palabras de QH es estar totalmente capitalizado hasta que el flujo de caja llege. Con los ingresos de Beaton Creek en principio no harán falta más diluciones. En el caso de que hubiera problemas que retrasasen la puesta en marcha y superasen el margen de seguridad siempre tiene otros sistemas de conseguir capital sin diluir. Como sabrás tiene acciones en New Found Gold, Elementum y kalamazoo. Su particiìon en NFG por ejemplo ha subidomuvho en valor, podia vender una parte. Tambien tien proyectos no relacionados con los conglomerados en caso necesario podia vender y como ultimo recurso Sumitono y Eric Sprott creo que estarian dispuesto a echar una mano.
Un puntualización cuando " _ Quinton Hennigh suele decir que Novo será la mayor minera del mundo en 50 años. Yo no sé si lo veré pero le dejaré las acciones a mis nietos_. " es inexacto . Quentin siempre dice que espera que Novo se convierta en la minera de mayor margen de la industria. Lo de mayor minera se le escapo a Bob Moriarty, supongo que en un ataque de entusiasmo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @SargentoHighway que opciones le ves a Novo resources de que amplie capital porque se queden sin cash antes de empezar a generar pasta?



Ampliar capital por quedarse sin cash, pocas opciones. Cuando hicieron la operación para comprar Millennium y convertirse en productor a corto plazo usando la infraestructura que tenían sin uso adyacente a su propiedad de Beatons Creek ya ampliaron capital y contrataron un producto de deuda:

NOVO Resources Corp.

De su nota de prensa:



> The Company intends to tender processing facility refurbishment works and major mining contracts in Q3 2020, recruit a capable workforce and commence critical systems developments and upgrades, grade control drilling on the Beatons Creek Project, and processing facility commissioning in Q4 2020, and commence mining in Q1 2021. Processing facility refurbishment works are scheduled to continue between Q3 2020 and Q1 2021. *The Concurrent Financing (as defined below) will provide the Company with sufficient capital to ensure completion of this work.*



No obstante, estamos hablando de un productor junior enfocado mucho en la exploración con una metodología disruptora en el sector. Tenemos catalizadores positivos a corto plazo sin duda pero a partir de ahí es todo terreno inexplorado. No es una empresa minera al uso. Es especial.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Ene 2021)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Si no os importa contestare a eso. Cuando se hizo la ampliación de capital y la financiación de la compra de de Milenium incluia el capital necesario para rehabilitar y poner en marcha el molino e iniciar la producción. La estrategia en palabras de QH es estar totalmente capitalizado hasta que el flujo de caja llege. Con los ingresos de Beaton Creek en principio no harán falta más diluciones. En el caso de que hubiera problemas que retrasasen la puesta en marcha y superasen el margen de seguridad siempre tiene otros sistemas de conseguir capital sin diluir. Como sabrás tiene acciones en New Found Gold, Elementum y kalamazoo. Su particiìon en NFG por ejemplo ha subidomuvho en valor, podia vender una parte. Tambien tien proyectos no relacionados con los conglomerados en caso necesario podia vender y como ultimo recurso Sumitono y Eric Sprott creo que estarian dispuesto a echar una mano.
> Un puntualización cuando " _ Quinton Hennigh suele decir que Novo será la mayor minera del mundo en 50 años. Yo no sé si lo veré pero le dejaré las acciones a mis nietos_. " es inexacto . Quentin siempre dice que espera que Novo se convierta en la minera de mayor margen de la industria. Lo de mayor minera se le escapo a Bob Moriarty, supongo que en un ataque de entusiasmo.



Coñe que no había visto tu respuesta, cierto fue Bob Moriarty el que se vino arriba. Bueno, en cualquier caso ahí tenemos una pequeña parte de mi cartera por si se convierte en una gran minera.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

Gracias @Mochuelo y @SargentoHighway por vuestras respuestas. Cuál es el motivo por el que está minera podría convertirse en la de mayor margen? Y por otro lado cuáles son las razones a corto plazo que están lastrando su precio en bolsa?


----------



## Mochuelo (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Gracias @Mochuelo y @SargentoHighway por vuestras respuestas. Cuál es el motivo por el que está minera podría convertirse en la de mayor margen? Y por otro lado cuáles son las razones a corto plazo que están lastrando su precio en bolsa?



Buenas preguntas. El motivo por el cual QH piensa en que puede llegar a ser la minera de mayor margen es la naturaleza del oro en los conglomerados de Purdy's Reward - Comet Well y las gravas de Egina. El oro se encuentra en forma de pequeñas pepitas en forma oxidada dispersa dentro del conglomerado_grava. El hecho que se encuentra en formas de pepita dificulta poder obtener un recurso por la gran variedad de resultados que daran los convencionales drills utilizados dado que si tocan una pepita darán excelentes resultados y si no dan parecerá que no hay nada. Para conseguir un imagen minimamente fiable del grado de los conglomerados tuvieron que usar muestreos grandes en volumen. De ellos según zona y capa (dentro del conglomerado hay capas más ricas que otras) recuerdo grados que escilaban (lo digo de memoria) entre 3,1 y 0,7 gramos por tonelada. No esta nada mal si pensamos que el grado medio de las minas de oro a tajo abierto esta en 1,2-1,5 gramos por tonelada, ademas sabiendo que el oro esta en forma oxidada que tiene metalurgia facil. 
La gracia esta en que estos conglomerados estan presentes en grandes extensiones de Pilbara, son planas y estan en o cerca de la superficie (de hecho el proyecto de Egina se busca el oro erosionado de estos conglomerados). Algunos de ellos pueden ser explotados de una manera convencional. Beatons Creek nos dara un ejemplo de este tipo, pero lo potencialmente rompedor es el uso de la clasificación mecanica y explotar estos conglomerados en unidades moviles donde varias palas desentierran y arrancan el conglomerado y alimentan el clasificador el cual selecciona las pepitas y las concentra en un volumen mucho más pequeño que puede ser facilmente transportable a un molino, o incluso directamente a fundición. No requiere agua, ni productos químicos, ni complejas y caras instalaciones con unos costes muy bajos semejantes a los de la minera aluvial, facilmente escalable.
Sobre las razones que estan lastrando su precio a corto plazo señalaría la salida de Kirland Lake, que era uno de los principales accionistas y perdiendo dinero por el camino ha alzado digamos "la sombra de la duda" arrastrando a la venta a los dubitativos. Y por si eso no bastase en diciembre en Canada es la temporada donde vendes acciones en perdida para poder desgravarte las perdidas.
Si quieres mi opinión creo que Kirland Lake entro en Novo por Eric Sprott y desde que él voló de KL, no habia "sintonia" con la actual dirección que tiene manos llenas con sus planes actuales(expansión d Detour y Macassa, exploración en Fosterville y Canada, etc) y Novo no era "su" criatura y fue sencillamente descartada. Creo que será considerado un error mayúsculo dentro de unos años, pero ya veremos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Buenas preguntas. El motivo por el cual QH piensa en que puede llegar a ser la minera de mayor margen es la naturaleza del oro en los conglomerados de Purdy's Reward - Comet Well y las gravas de Egina. El oro se encuentra en forma de pequeñas pepitas en forma oxidada dispersa dentro del conglomerado_grava. El hecho que se encuentra en formas de pepita dificulta poder obtener un recurso por la gran variedad de resultados que daran los convencionales drills utilizados dado que si tocan una pepita darán excelentes resultados y si no dan parecerá que no hay nada. Para conseguir un imagen minimamente fiable del grado de los conglomerados tuvieron que usar muestreos grandes en volumen. De ellos según zona y capa (dentro del conglomerado hay capas más ricas que otras) recuerdo grados que escilaban (lo digo de memoria) entre 3,1 y 0,7 gramos por tonelada. No esta nada mal si pensamos que el grado medio de las minas de oro a tajo abierto esta en 1,2-1,5 gramos por tonelada, ademas sabiendo que el oro esta en forma oxidada que tiene metalurgia facil.
> La gracia esta en que estos conglomerados estan presentes en grandes extensiones de Pilbara, son planas y estan en o cerca de la superficie (de hecho el proyecto de Egina se busca el oro erosionado de estos conglomerados). Algunos de ellos pueden ser explotados de una manera convencional. Beatons Creek nos dara un ejemplo de este tipo, pero lo potencialmente rompedor es el uso de la clasificación mecanica y explotar estos conglomerados en unidades moviles donde varias palas desentierran y arrancan el conglomerado y alimentan el clasificador el cual selecciona las pepitas y las concentra en un volumen mucho más pequeño que puede ser facilmente transportable a un molino, o incluso directamente a fundición. No requiere agua, ni productos químicos, ni complejas y caras instalaciones con unos costes muy bajos semejantes a los de la minera aluvial, facilmente escalable.
> Sobre las razones que estan lastrando su precio a corto plazo señalaría la salida de Kirland Lake, que era uno de los principales accionistas y perdiendo dinero por el camino ha alzado digamos "la sombra de la duda" arrastrando a la venta a los dubitativos. Y por si eso no bastase en diciembre en Canada es la temporada donde vendes acciones en perdida para poder desgravarte las perdidas.
> Si quieres mi opinión creo que Kirland Lake entro en Novo por Eric Sprott y desde que él voló de KL, no habia "sintonia" con la actual dirección que tiene manos llenas con sus planes actuales(expansión d Detour y Macassa, exploración en Fosterville y Canada, etc) y Novo no era "su" criatura y fue sencillamente descartada. Creo que será considerado un error mayúsculo dentro de unos años, pero ya veremos.




Mil gracias por toda la información. Se ve claramente que controlas del sector. En tu post hablas de una tecnología que entiendo es diferente a la tradicional, respecto al uso del agua, agentes químicos y demás. Esta esa tecnología ya desarrollada? es algo nuevo?

Por otro lado entiendo que margen es análogo a coste de extracción (creo que por onza)? Entiendo que por ejemplo un coste de extracción de 500/600 es muy bajo en el.sector. lo recuerdo de haberme mirado Anglo Asian.

Por otro lado, cuando se espera que empiecen a extraer el mineral y a tener flujo de caja (a vender el oro vaya)?

Te pido perdón si son muchas preguntas o algunas son estúpidas, pero entiende que es un sector del que mucha gente no sabe (sabemos) nada y es complejo de analizar.


----------



## Mochuelo (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mil gracias por toda la información. Se ve claramente que controlas del sector. En tu post hablas de una tecnología que entiendo es diferente a la tradicional, respecto al uso del agua, agentes químicos y demás. Esta esa tecnología ya desarrollada? es algo nuevo?
> 
> Por otro lado entiendo que margen es análogo a coste de extracción (creo que por onza)? Entiendo que por ejemplo un coste de extracción de 500/600 es muy bajo en el.sector. lo recuerdo de haberme mirado Anglo Asian.
> 
> ...



La clasificación mecanica ya se usa en la mineria, lo "novedoso" es digamos la manera en que se usara ahorrandose un gran cantidad de costes.. Hasta ahora Novo había empleado con buenos resultados clasificadoras ya en servicio pero en diciembre llego una Steirnet KSS con las especificaciones nacidas de la experiencia de Novo con lo cual la cosa puede mejorar aún más. Te pondre parte de una declaraciones de Rob Humphyson para hegdeless Horseman " _es suficiente decir que con una solución de procesamiento simple de trituración / cribado / clasificación (sin productos químicos, sin agua, sin presa de relaves, sin período de aprobación y construcción de 3 años), no puedo concebir nada que se aproxime ni remotamente a los costos de capital de una instalación de procesamiento tradicional. Luego agregue el tiempo de configuración muy rápido, la movilidad y flexibilidad de las unidades, las características de alto tiempo de actividad, la naturaleza de larga duración de los activos y los bajos costos operativos y comienza a ser muy interesante_ "

El margen es la diferencia entre el spot del metal y el AISC ( Costos de sostenimiento todo incluido AISC= Costos en efectivo (incluidos créditos por subproductos) + Capital de sostenimiento + Gastos de exploración + Gastos de G&A). Y si 500/600 serian muy bajos,y por tanto excelentes.

Bob Moriarty afirmo que el primer vertido de oro será en febrero (de paso publicará un libro sobre Novo al mismo tiempo) por lo que en el segundo o tercer trimestre deberian en plena producción y tendrán flujo de caja.

Novo: CEO Rob Humphryson sobre clasificación mecánica


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ene 2021)

Menos de 600$/onza AISC es lo que espero yo ver en WAF en algún momento, lo prometieron y a ver si a medida que van minando bajo tierra van reduciendo AISC. En el anterior Q tenían 1.000$

He sucumbido a empezar con un poco menos del 4% de mi cartera al bitcoin, sí ya se que esta carisimo y entro en ATH pero me da igual. Son a fondo perdido. Ya explicaré lo que me motiva a entrar. La idea que tenía es ir pillando estos días semanas a medida que fuera subiendo un 1% y joder, he completado las compras previstas en dos días:








El objetivo va a ser acumular entre un 10-20% de mi cartera en bitcoins, de momento lo dejo ahi un par de semanas antes de seguir incrementando la posición si va para arriba.

Empiezo en kraken con apalancamiento x5 pero la moveré a binance con x10. Es más barato el apalancamiento en binance.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

*PLAN 2021*



SITUACIÓN MACROECONOMICA



El balance de bancos centrales ha aumentado dramáticamente:








Tipos de interés en términos REALES, bono americano a 10 años vs las expectativas de inflación a 10 años:






Ha tenido un falso suelo pero sigue bajando J El retraso en el siguiente plan de estímulo y la falta de control de la FED sobre la parte larga de la curva de tipos ha hecho ese falso suelo. La FED ha sido un poco inconsciente porque de nada sirve tener tus tipos nominales en el guano si no controlas el rendimiento de tus bonos a 10 años:


Yield bono 10 años agosto 2020: 0,55%
Yield bono 10 años finales 2020: 0,93%
Entre el aumento de expectativa de inflación debido al estímulo fiscal y el control que van a tener que hacer en la parte larga de la curva no es descabellado ver los tipos reales tocar -1,5% e incluso -2% en Verano. Y estoy siendo conservador.

Tipos nominales cero y reales negativos, dinero barato, liquidez. A nivel de inversión nadie va a meter su dinero en renta fija ni lo va a tener en el banco porque la futura inflación se va a comer los rendimientos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente meterá su dinero en variable. Las gacelas se acercarán en manada a abrevarse en los largos lagos del SP500 y Nasdaq mientras que los leones afilan sus garras. Burbujas everywhere. Y todo ese dinero aparecerá delante de nosotros y solo tendremos que saber echar la red para cogerlo. Ese será nuestro trabajo.



Venga que me vengo arriba y voy con las conclusiones antes de tiempo, sigamos. Que pasa con la oferta monetaria




Joder que belleza de gráfico, qué exceso. El M1 mide la cantidad de dinero que hay inmediatamente disponible, contante y sonante.

Ya, pero y la velocidad del dinero?






Se va el chaval se va por el barranquillo. Esto mide cuantas veces cada trimestre una unidad de dinero es utilizada para comprar bienes y servicios. Si se va al guano, ¿Dónde está el dinero? Pues el dinero queridos amigos está en ETFs, en QEs, en bonos estatales corporativos y bancarios, en LTROs y bazukas del BCE… es decir, está tapando vías de agua del sistema por todos lados.

Y la deuda estatal?




(este gráfico es de Abril o así, puede no estar actualizado)

El primer gráfico es oro puro, lo azul es cuanto sube (baja en raras ocasiones) el PIB en % (USA), lo naranja cuanto aumenta la deuda en USD, la línea roja media móvil incremento PIB a 10 años y la negra porcentual de aumento de deuda.

El gráfico de debajo comienza a partir del inicio del endeudamiento en los años 60 y compara el incremento acumulado de deuda con el incremento acumulado de PIB.

Como podéis ver, se ha generado un montón de deuda y desde la crisis de 2008 el acumulado de deuda es mayor que el incremento de PIB y se alejan dramáticamente lo que indica que un aumento de dinero en el sistema no está siguiendo en un aumento del output.

Por último, inflación actual:




En europa hemos estamos viendo deflación y los usa han tenido un periodo deflacionario pero gracias a las paguitas han mantenido la demanda agregada fuerte además se ha reducido también la oferta debido al cierre de fábricas y comercio se han recuperado los precios. Con la paguita aprobada en diciembre veremos cómo se va recuperando paulatinamente.

TESIS DE INVERSIÓN 1: ACTIVOS REFUGIO

Esta tesis de inversión se basa en varias hipótesis:


El deterioro de la credibilidad en el sistema monetario (por los excesos en los balances de los bancos centrales) va a hacer que los inversores busquen activos refugio.
La inflación tarde o temprano acabará asomando la patita. Cuando Paco conozca a Charo y decidan emprender una vida juntos después de la pandemia trayendo al mundo a Izan y Leo entonces descubrirán todo un mundo de créditos baratos a su alcance para el Volkswagen Touareg, el mini para ella, boda a 300€/comensal, luna de miel de 20.000€ y chalet en el extrarradio de Madrid a 700.000€.
Los excesos de deuda históricamente se han solucionado con defaults, guerras o inflación. Elegid la que prefiráis. En cualquiera de las 3 hay salidas de dinero a activos refugio.


Tradicionalmente los activos refugio han sido el oro, la plata, el yen y el franco suizo. Voy a invertir en todos excepto en el yen.

No voy a tocar ni con un palo ETFs de mineras ni de oro/plata, mis inversiones van a ser:


Mineras de oro.
Mineras de plata.
Onzas de plata.
Físico de plata.
Habrá mucha más ponderación de la plata en mi cartera, está dramáticamente infravalorada:




Y encima tiene más usos industriales que el oro… y ya veréis lo que pienso de las commodities más adelante… va a ser épico lo de la plata, digno de hablar sobre ello con los nietos.



Estacionalidad de la plata, preparar cartera para los rallys de diciembre-febrero y julio-agosto / mediados de agosto-septiembre:








No me vengáis en Mayo a decirme que vaya puta mierda la plata. Mira el gráfico y compra en los suelos y vende en los techos. Por aquí iré dando mis señales de venta y de compra.

Como inversor en mineras tendré una base de productoras senior tipo Hecla Mining / Wheaton / First Majestic pero diversificaré mucho en mineras que se encuentren a punto de caramelo para el ciclo especulativo:




Un ejemplo de inversión especulativa en exploradoras, de mayor a menor riesgo a cierre de 2020: TORO, DMX, Aftermath Silver, Abraplata Resources:


Toro: nunca se han hecho drills.
DMX: hay informes con recursos históricos pero no se han hecho drillings conformes a la normativa actual.
Aftermath/Abraplata
Evidentemente Toro tiene más riesgo que DMX pero ambas no dejan de ser inversiones especulativas de alto riesgo.

Y luego invertir en lo que esté barato (gracias Soma por calentarnos el valor):

Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha

Para especular con minas tenéis que ser conscientes del ciclo de las minas y olvidaros de ampliaciones de capital, cash flows, PERs, Price-book-ratio, deuda. Hay que olvidar y dejar de lado todo lo que sabéis de fundamentales y pensar de otro modo.

El ciclo de las minas empieza con una empresa que adquiere una superficie para explorar. Esa superficie tiene un valor que podemos claramente separar en dos partes:


Cuantas reservas tiene, es decir, cuántas onzas de metal precioso podemos minar de manera que obtengamos el beneficio económico modelado porque también se parametriza el coste.
Cuánto dinero se ha invertido en esa superficie. Si no se ha invertido nada el valor del punto anterior es cero. El dinero invertido da como resultado:
Modelado de recursos. De menos fiable a más fiable: recursos históricos o recursos actualizados mediante NI 43-101.
Modelado de cómo sacar cash de la mina: desde un PEA al estudio de viabilidad.
Desarrollo de la mina: existen carreteras? Conexión a red eléctrica? Agua? Licencias? Mill? Como se evacuan los residuos? Subcontratas? Equipos?
Explotación de la mina: la mina ya está generando cash.
Insisto en la idea que es importante, podemos comprar el terreno que tenga más onzas de oro del universo conocido pero si no se invierte dinero para descubrir ese yacimiento, modelarlo, modelar sus costes de extracción etc etc lo que tiene vale cero. No está descubierto, no está modelado en que cantidad y forma se encuentra…nada!

OLVIDAOS DEL ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL CLÁSICO. Una ampliación de capital es mala verdad? NO TIENE PORQUE. Si están ampliando capital para drillings tiene un aspecto negativo de dilución pero un aspecto positivo como modelado de recursos. El resultado no tiene porque ser que te diluyes estando dentro:

*District Metals Announces $3 Million Private Placement Financing*
*December 10, 2020*

[…]

The net proceeds from the Offering will be used for exploration at the Company’s Tomtebo project in Sweden, and for working capital and general corporate purposes.



Vaya dilución eh. De cotizar a 0,34 a cotizar a 0,53.

Para especular con minas también tenemos que pensar en si tenemos o no catalizadores positivos por delante o al contrario, tenemos catalizadores dilutivos sin catalizadores positivos a corto/medio plazo como que hay que meter capital en la empresa para por ejemplo acometer el desarrollo de la mina (te diluyen hoy y ves frutos en año y medio). Nosotros queremos entrar cuando anuncien que van a hacer drillings y existe una base previa que nos indica que van a tener éxito, o cuando la mina va a pasar a generar cash y tienen otras propiedades que explorar con el cash de la mina.

Por último, nos tenemos que hacer preguntas importante antes de especular. ¿El dinero inteligente está metiendo dinero aquí? ¿La directiva tiene una participación importante? ¿Tienen un track record?

Tener claro estos puntos nos permite invertir en multibaggers como GATO, Aftermath o Abraplata en lugar de fiascos como Strickland Metals.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

TESIS DE INVERSIÓN 2: URANIO

No me voy a complicar mucho, este señor os lo explica:



Y una estimación:




Un día escribiré en el nuevo post de inversión medio plazo como identificar oportunidades en materias primas.

Vamos a hacer lo mismo que en mineras de oro y plata pero privilegiados por entrar pronto. Como ha habido catalizadores positivos los algoritmos y el smart money han entrado, así que hay que ir metiendo solo la cabecita y ver cómo está la cosa cada mes monitorizando el precio spot del uranio. Si algunos valores suben será recomendable acompañarlos en la subida.

Precio spot uranio: Numerco: Nuclear Fuel Snapshot

Aquí no hay historias, o sube el precio del uranio por encima de 60 USD o el 90% de las minas en las que estoy invirtiendo ni van a abrir.

TESIS DE INVERSIÓN 3: BITCOINS

Imaginad que bitcoin es el nuevo activo refugio. O imaginad que es un disruptor en lugar de una moda pasajera. No quiero estar fuera.

Voy con un target de 10-20% de mi cartera en bitcoins. He empezado el año con una posición pequeñita que iré consolidando según vea que el mercado acompaña en mi dirección.

TESIS DE INVERSIÓN 4: COMMODITIES

Solo pongo un gráfico:




Venga pongo uno más:




Entonces, vamos a tirarle a las siguientes materias primas:


Carbón (coque)
Acero
Cobre
Zinc
Niquel
Litio
Vamos a esperar dips para entrar en productoras grandes y a buscar gangas tipo Mongolian o Henan Jinma.

Con el cobre/zinc/niquel/litio intentaremos aplicar la técnica especulativa de las mineras de oro y plata.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

TESIS DE INVERSIÓN 5: COMPRA CARO Y VENDE MÁS CARO Y COMPRA BARATO Y VENDE CARO

La K Marshalliana: cuando la liquidez excede el crecimiento económico nominal se desborda en activos formando burbujas.




Estamos al nivel de 1921 y solo superados por la burbuja de las .com

¿Por qué el SP500 tiene ese PER? ¿Por qué algunos activos están tan pasados de rosca? Porque son burbujas.

Nosotros como buenos inversores queremos participar de esa fiesta para llevarnos un trozo de esa liquidez que desborda a esos activos. Los activos burbuja claramente son las tecnológicas:




Lo haremos exponiéndonos poco, tratando de minimizar el riesgo (vendiendo escalonadamente cuando haya cierto nivel de profits como hice con sumo y tesla) y comprando en los dips (en los siguientes earnings de Intel J) o cuando haya catalizadores positivos como ocurrió con la entrada de Tesla en el SP500 (que por cierto aún llevo 2 acciones).

Y como siempre a parte de comprar caro y vender más caro aún intentaremos encontrar joyas que coticen barato y podamos vender caras.

CIERRE

Esto no es una recomendación de inversión, son solo opiniones. Haced vuestro propio análisis antes de entrar en algo o dar por cierta una teoría aquí expuesta.

En Enero de 2022 me gustaría ver una cosa: que he ganado dinero. No quiero llevar razón en nada de lo que digo anteriormente y espero tener la humildad suficiente para que si estoy equivocado en algo cambiar el sentido de la inversión tan pronto me dé cuenta.

Los mercados son muy difíciles, sí, pero todos los días salen grandes oportunidades. Nosotros tenemos que estar preparados para recoger ese dinero que está ahí esperando a alguien.

Tenemos que acompañar al mercado en la dirección que quiere ir. No podemos luchar contra el mercado, no podemos cambiarlo, no podemos echar mucho capital si detectamos que estamos en el sentido contrario y tenemos incluso que rotar rápido cuando eso nos ocurra, sin contemplación.

No estoy enamorado de ninguna de mis acciones, solo las quiero para ganar dinero.

En mi cartera no va a entrar un solo activo que no cumpla alguna de las tesis de inversión arriba expuestas. Me dan igual los dividen yields, los intereses compuestos, el DCA, los fondos indexados y cualquier otra tendencia molona que sale en vídeos de youtube con la cara de Warren Buffet en la intro.

Suerte a todos, que 2021 nos traiga éxito.


----------



## BABY (4 Ene 2021)

Magnifico...ojalá te forres!


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Muy currado Sargento. No coincide con mi forma de inversion (ir tan cargado de metales) pero no quita para que reconozca tu esfuerzo y conocimiento. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

He cargado más onzas de plata, tenía puesta una orden a mercado en la apertura (abre a las 00:00 hora española del domingo) de 177 onzas y la he cazado a 26,78 USD, un gap grande respecto al cierre de la semana pasada. Me ha preocupado que se desinflase a lo largo de la sesión pero parece que va a cerrar en los 27 USD así que genial

Cambios en la cartera:


He quitado 4.000 de Anfield Energy. El fin de semana me ha dado tiempo a analizar más mineras de uranio y no se merecían tener una posición tan grande.
Entrada en Western Uranium & Vanadium. Están preparados para minar ya; aunque el procesado lo tendría que hacer otro pero ellos tienen la mina lista para sacar el mineral y enviarlo a donde sea necesario.
He ampliado District Metals con un paquete del mismo valor que el que ya tenía. Espero ansioso los drillings.
Entrada en Freeport-McMoran, cobre.
Entrada en ASML Holding.. creo que la he cagado un poco porque la he pillado en USA en lugar de europa y es europea por lo que voy a hacer el primo con el tipo de cambio. Me voy a hacer un ETF con esta, AMD, TSM y Broadcom; ponderando un poquito más las dos últimas. El motivo es que por todos lados veo noticias de escasez de semiconductores en 2021 con lo cual vamos a tener precios más altos y más beneficio para estas empresa.
Atención entrada en…. International …. Consolidated…. Airl..noooo Uranium. International Consolidated Uranium. Pues nada otra más de uranio a la bolsa.
Cartera actualizada:


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​404​711,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​Tesla18/11/2020​USD488​2​976​GATO30/11/2020​USD6,73​132​888,36​HL Ene'22 5,5c01/12/2020​USD1,45​300​435​AG Jul'21 12c01/12/2020​USD1,55​300​465​WPM Jun'21 45c01/12/2020​USD3,06​100​306​AXU Jul'21 5c01/12/2020​USD0,35​1000​350​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)06/12/2020​USD24,2363​500​12118,15​SUMO Nov'21 25c16/12/2020​USD9​100​900​District Metals24/12/2020​CAD0,44​1066​469,04​Atico Mining24/12/2020​CAD0,54​868​468,72​Henan Jinma Energy Co29/12/2020​HKD2,86​1000​2860​Anfield Energy Inc29/12/2020​CAD0,095​4000​380​Lightbride Corp29/12/2020​USD3,56​69​245,64​Centrus Energy29/12/2020​USD25,1​10​251​Global Atomic29/12/2020​CAD1,6​636​1017,6​Energy Fuels Inc29/12/2020​USD4,5​81​364,5​Plateau30/12/2020​CAD0,375​1900​712,5​Novo resources31/12/2020​CAD2,39​200​478​Toro31/12/2020​CAD0,82​716​587,12​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)04/01/2021​USD26,78​177​4740,06​Western Uranium & Vanadium04/01/2021​USD0,89682​500​448,41​District Metals04/01/2021​CAD0,54​876​473,04​Freeport McMoran04/01/2021​USD26,63​17​452,71​ASML Holding04/01/2020​USD492,84​1​492,84​International Consolidated Uranium04/01/2020​USD1,255​212​266,06​


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Ene 2021)

SUMO, compré dos contratos de opciones a 900 USD, vendí uno a 1.500 USD y parece que entra en una zona donde no va a encontrar mucha oferta. Ayer parece que alguien soltó un paquete grande, si no aparecen más profesionales soltando lastre le tocará volver a la zona de arriba.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Ene 2021)

Dip en la plata, ampliamos Abraplata y entramos en Reyna Silver.

El cobre va bien, compramos más Freeport McMoran.


Abraplata06/01/2021​CAD0,495​1000​495​RSLV06/01/2021​CAD1,158​480​555,84​Freeport McMoran06/01/2021​USD29,865​15​447,975​


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Ene 2021)

Cuando meti mi primer paquete en Freeport McMoran la idea era echarle cada 5%. Lo que no podía imaginarme y la verdad es que va contra la lógica de cualquier trader averso al riesgo es meterle dos paquetes adicionales en dos sesiones consecutivas. Los fundamentales siguen ahí, el cobre hoy ha subido un 1,48%, se viene la inflación así que sigo comprando.

He vendido parte de NXE que llevaba como un +50% para pillar más minas de Uranio. Es increible el sector, allá por donde miras ves economía de guerra, empresas subsistiendo con lo puesto esperando tiempos mejores cuando suba el precio del Uranio. Ahora mismo es el 9% de mi cartera y quiero llegar a un 11%. Tengo 2 o 3 más en el radar, hoy he metido la cabeza en Ur-Energy que tienen una plata ISR en Wyoming lista para echar a andar con poco CAPEX.


Freeport McMoran07/01/2021​USD31,31​14​438,34​UR Energy07/01/2021​USD0,84​385​323,4​

He pillado más bitcoins, vendí el 50% de lo que tenía al inicio, con algo de beneficios, para reducir el riesgo:


FechaCotizaciónCryptosValorCapital1-3/01/202125.837,00 €0,025635​662,33 €1,88%​07/01/2021​30.997,57 €0,006455​200,09 €0,57%​Posición mediaCantidadInversión% cartera approx26.875,06 €0,03209​862,42 €2,45%​

Ese segundo paquetillo lo he pillado en Binance en lugar de en Kraken porque es más barato el apalancamiento (voy x5). Es una plataforma diseñada para que pierdas hasta la camisa y no te enteres.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Ene 2021)

La plata al contado se dió una hostia el Viernes dejándose más de un 6%. Jornada de mucha volatilidad en la que es mejor no mirar la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias hasta el día siguiente para hacer un análisis más frío. Los hechos son:

la vela semanal ha cerrado un 3,51% por debajo de lo que cerró la vela semanal anterior.
a nivel técnico se ha deteriorado pero seguimos alcistas
la vela semanal tiene una amplitud de un 12,61%. Mucha volatilidad
Al mismo tiempo mucho volumen, desde la semana del 21 de septiembre no se veia algo así.
volvemos a niveles de 21 de Diciembre.
Quizá esto es una señal de alarma para desapalancarnos un poco, dependiendo de como vea la semana quizá baje exposición a onzas y opciones que son mis posiciones apalancadas. No me fio un pelo del mercado.

En otro orden de cosas, he pillado UEX Corporation, no podíamos quedarnos fuera de la jurisdicción de Athabasca Basin que es rico en uranio. Tenemos catalizadores positivos porque hay drillings en el 2021.

UEX Corporation - News


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ene 2021)

El Lunes reduje exposición vendiendo 330 onzas de plata. Mi amigo GoldVentures ha vendido sus opciones para H12021 pero yo me mantengo. Supongo que no es lo mismo tener 100k€ que 1k€, psicologicamente pesa más  

He pillado el WT Agriculture ETC; me da exposición a Soja, Azucar, Maíz, Algodón, Café... está por las nubes pero la teoría es que va a subir aún más. La soja a partir de febrero espero que baje y es lo que más peso tiene pero algo se contrarrestará con la caida del dolar que se prevé. Veremos. Adaptaremos plan según veamos. Si hay que salir corriendo se sale.


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Ene 2021)

La plata ha vuelto a niveles de mediados de Diciembre. Esta volatilidad le forja a uno psicologicamente. Es fácil dejarse llevar por el pánico y ponerse a cerrar todas las posiciones pensando que el mercado se ha girado. Analizándolo friamente no es el caso y es posible que veamos más volatilidad en los metales preciosos antes de dar otro salto. Yo he reducido un poco de exposición para estar listo llegado el caso.

El viernes he cargado más Lightbride Corp, una empresa especializada en optimizar el ciclo del uranio que es de las que mejor se está comportando en mi cartera de Uranio así que había que ampliar. He ampliado a un precio de 5,33 USD. Creo que habrá una disrupción en el ciclo del uranio en esta década y eso significará dos cosas: si estamos dentro de la empresa que lo descubra nos hará ricos y será la señal de salida de las mineras de uranio. Esta disrupción puede hacer que el consumo de uranio se reduzca a 1/10 de lo que se usa hoy en los reactores.

Me interesa entrar en estos dos ETFs en USA, quizá entre comprando un contrato de opciones porque no son UCITS:

Vanek Vectors Steel ETF (SLX): Rio Tinto PLC y VALE SA tienen un 30% de ponderación; son dos empresas que me interesa mucho tener en cartera, estas mineras llegan a metales que no tengo en cartera: mineral de hierro, alumino, diamantes, molibdeno, niquel. Al mismo tiempo el 70% restante me da exposición a productores de acero.
SPDR S&P International Small Cap ETF (GWX): Morralla de la buena diversificando fuera de USA.

Por ejemplo el contrato de opciones call SLX strike 49 está a 1,75 y expira el 19 de Febrero. Con lo cual como es un paquete de 100 yo pagaría 175 USD. Si el 19 de Febrero SLX cotiza a más de 50,75 ejerzo mi derecho de compra de acciones. Si no, pierdo los 175 USD.


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​204​359,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​Tesla18/11/2020​USD488​2​976​GATO30/11/2020​USD6,73​132​888,36​HL Ene'22 5,5c01/12/2020​USD1,45​300​435​AG Jul'21 12c01/12/2020​USD1,55​300​465​WPM Jun'21 45c01/12/2020​USD3,06​100​306​AXU Jul'21 5c01/12/2020​USD0,35​1000​350​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)06/12/2020​USD24,2363​170​4120,171​SUMO Nov'21 25c16/12/2020​USD9​100​900​District Metals24/12/2020​CAD0,44​1066​469,04​Atico Mining24/12/2020​CAD0,54​868​468,72​Henan Jinma Energy Co29/12/2020​HKD2,86​1000​2860​Anfield Energy Inc29/12/2020​CAD0,095​4000​380​Lightbride Corp29/12/2020​USD3,56​69​245,64​Centrus Energy29/12/2020​USD25,1​10​251​Global Atomic29/12/2020​CAD1,6​636​1017,6​Energy Fuels Inc29/12/2020​USD4,5​81​364,5​Plateau30/12/2020​CAD0,375​1900​712,5​Novo resources31/12/2020​CAD2,39​200​478​Toro31/12/2020​CAD0,82​716​587,12​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)04/01/2021​USD26,78​177​4740,06​Western Uranium & Vanadium04/01/2021​USD0,89682​500​448,41​District Metals04/01/2021​CAD0,54​876​473,04​Freeport McMoran04/01/2021​USD26,63​17​452,71​ASML Holding04/01/2021​USD492,84​1​492,84​International Consolidated Uranium04/01/2021​USD1,255​212​266,06​Abraplata06/01/2021​CAD0,495​1000​495​RSLV06/01/2021​CAD1,158​480​555,84​Freeport McMoran06/01/2021​USD29,865​15​447,975​Freeport McMoran07/01/2021​USD31,31​14​438,34​UR Energy07/01/2021​USD0,84​385​323,4​UEX08/01/2021​CAD0,27​1525​411,75​WT Agriculture ETC14/01/2021​EUR4,0952​70​286,664​Lightbride Corp15/01/2021​USD5,33​46​245,18​


----------



## BABY (18 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta @SargentoHighway , ¿como ves Polymetal o Río Tinto en el contexto de una cartera conservadora a largo plazo enfocada a dividendos?


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Una pregunta @SargentoHighway , ¿como ves Polymetal o Río Tinto en el contexto de una cartera conservadora a largo plazo enfocada a dividendos?



Sin tener ni idea de invertir por dividendos, te diría que no son activos para eso porque las materias primas tienen ciclos. Si las compras ahora yo vendería cuando la tendencia en materias primas se invierta. Como ejemplo puedes ver el precio de Rio Tinto entre 2011 y 2016, pasó de 87,75 a 36,53.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ene 2021)

Me ha entrado la orden de compra de un contrato de opciones en GWX ( SPDR S&P International Small Cap ETF ) a 0,75 (75 USD) Son un porrón de empresas de pequeña capitalización en Japón, Corea del sur, Australia, Reino Unido, Canada... Ideal para diversificar un poco y tener presencia en un segmento y unas geografias que no acostumbro fuera de metales.

Si el 19 de Febrero está por encima de 37,75 tendré derecho a comprar 100 acciones del ETF a 37 USD / acción y no tendré restricciones por no ser UCITS, o al menos eso dice la teoría. Es la primera vez que lo hago.

SILX no he podido comprarlo, no me ha entrado la orden a 1 USD del strike 49


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Ene 2021)

Resultados ASML: 

EPS de 3,23€ (0,79€ mejor de lo que esperaba el mercado)
Revenues de 4,25B€ (+7,3% YoY, 520M€ mejor de lo esperado por el mercado) 

Como era de esperar los semiconductores siguen creciendo. Mi objetivo es hacerme un ETF casero con esta ponderación:

TSMC/ASML: 40%
NXP/Infineon: 25%
Broadcom/Qualcomm: 20%
AMD/Intel: 15%


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Dip en la plata, ampliamos Abraplata y entramos en Reyna Silver.
> 
> El cobre va bien, compramos más Freeport McMoran.
> 
> ...




En su momento estuve tentando por Freeport pero al final metí un poquito en Riotinto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En su momento estuve tentando por Freeport pero al final metí un poquito en Riotinto.



Con Riotinto diversificas un poco entre más metales con Freeport tienes exposición a cobre porque la inmensa mayoría de sus ingresos son del cobre y es uno de los productores que tienen menor costo por unidad producida.

Espero diversificar con Riotinto pillando el ETF SLX, a ver si puedo hacer la jugada de comprar el contrato de opciones...


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Ene 2021)

jajajaj que tiemble ARK.

Pues mira, hoy ha sido día de semiconductores:


ASML Holding: la he visto con potencia para seguir subiendo después de resultados. He pillado una más.
TSM: mucha acumulación en el nivel actual. Entro con 1 y cubro lo que quiero tener de ASML/TSMC.
AMD: pobrecita, la he visto en niveles de Noviembre y están vendiendo procesadores como churros con las consolitas y las gráficas. He pillado 4.
INTEL, sabéis que presenta resultados esta semana? Os voy a contar la jugada que estoy rumiando, suele desplomarse un 10-20% cada vez que presenta resultado. Ahí entramos como hienas oliendo al animal herido.

Pues me he dado cuenta que no hablo de las "bolas calientes" de mis mineras por si a alguien le va la fiesta:

Pucara Gold: hicieron drillings y está pendiente ver los resultados. Terrenos NUNCA explorados. Irá al olimpo o a los infiernos. Oro.
District Metals: también hicieron drillings y está pendiente los resultados. Un poco menos de riesgo que la anterior porque hay drillings de los años 80/90 y no es ir tan a ciegas. Cobre.
Novo Resources: van a empezar las operaciones con un método novedoso. Si mantienen costes bajos y pureza alta se irá a la estratosfera.
UEX Corp: tienen un programa de exploración en tres de sus proyectos entre invierno-otoño. Uranio.
West African Resources: estoy hasta los cojones de esta acción porque mi timing fue horrible pero debería verse como reducen los costes operativos y los drillings a gran profundidad y los de la mina adyacente que compraron a B2gold creo que fue deberían ser buenos catalizadores. Como me vuelvan a fallar roto sin piedad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ene 2021)

Vamos con Novo a tope!!! Parece que ya ha podido hacer suelo


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Ene 2021)

Me salgo de Freeport McMoran, veo turbulencias en el precio del cobre por los cierres y prefiero ver los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Ene 2021)

Bueno, creo que he vendido demasiado pronto Freeport McMoran pero es dificil abstraerse de tanta noticia de cierre y no deshacerse de algo ciclico de lo que llevo en mi cartera como es el cobre. Veremos si puedo volver a entrar.

Hoy he vendido la opción que me quedaba de SUMO LOGIC, la he vendido por 1350. Ha sido una buena jugada la de las opciones de SUMO LOGIC, la otra opción la vendí por 1500 USD y cada una me costó 900USD por lo que un buen retorno del 58% o así.

En cuanto a las compras de ayer y hoy:


NXP21/01/2021​USD172,85​3​SLX Feb'19 49c21/02/2021​USD1,15​100​Infineon22/01/2021​EUR34,51​20​Henan Jinma Energy Co22/01/2021​HKD3,4​2000​Henan Jinma Energy Co22/01/2021​HKD3,7​2000​

Sí, en Henan Jinma se me ha ido la pinza un poco pero he visto tanto volumen en las ultimas sesiones que creo que va a seguir subiendo y bastante. La veo por encima de 4 la semana que viene.

Así va mi ETF casero de semiconductores:


Etiquetas de filaSuma de Inversion EURSuma de %ASML Holding846,21 €2,41%​AMD289,50 €0,82%​TSM425,89 €1,21%​NXP421,59 €1,20%​Infineon690,20 €1,96%​Total general2.673,38 €7,61%​

Infineon y NXP deberían verse muy beneficiados por la carencia de chips que va a haber para el sector de la automoción (y TSM y ASML pondrán su cazo también).

De momento voy a dejar sin tocar el ETF y añadiré Broadcom/Qualcom si hay dips interesantes e Intel si la veo rondando los 49-52.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ene 2021)

Vaya cornada me ha pegado el TORO, drillings malisimos, moraleja, no me va bien jugarmela con stocks de riesgo.

Por si no habéis visto la coña de FC:


----------



## Mochuelo (27 Ene 2021)

Puerta grande


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Ene 2021)

Venga me desquito:

3 Opciones call AG (First Majestic Silver) 16Jul21 strike 12.

Vendidas hoy, ganacias de 1.425€ (+376%, las compré a 378€)

Gracias amigos de WallStreetBets.


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Ene 2021)

Vaya volatilidad antes de ayer, aproveché para hacer unas compras:


Freeport McMoran27/01/2021​USD25,79​17​438,43​Qiwi27/01/2021​USD10,04​78​783,12​Qualcom27/01/2021​USD157,8​3​473,4​Denison Mines27/01/2021​CAD0,83​500​415​Lightbride Corp27/01/2021​USD6,23​39​242,97​Nvidia27/01/2021​USD520,66​1​520,66​

Vuelvo al cobre, empiezo a comprar un poco más abajo y esta vez no seré tan agresivo. Qiwi me gusta mucho por empezar a meter la cabeza en el sector de medios de pago que creo que lo va a petar, Denison Mines es un must para uranios, fueron muy importante en el anterior ciclo del uranio, lightbride es mi niña bonita de los uranios, si encuentran una disrupción se irá a la luna y nvidia lo va a romper con ARM:


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Ene 2021)

Es un buen momento para seguir cargando metales industriales, el cobre que es nuestro principal indicador ha tenido una caída de -6,47% desde máximos que marcó el 8 de Enero. Ahora mismo se encuentra justo encima de un soporte mayor, la media de 50 días, y no ha sido capaz de traspasarla. Ha sido un mes que estacionalmente es favorable para el dólar pero creo que vamos a ver como se invierte esa tendencia en Febrero con lo cual es viento de cola para el cobre.

Siguiente soporte si pierde la media de 50 (de 2017-2018): 3,314
Siguiente resistencia mayor (de 2013): 3,83
Resistencia Enero 2021: 3,7115





El viernes empecé a hacer los deberes y he abierto una pequeña posición en Vale S.A., el mayor productor del mundo de Niquel y mineral de hierro. Es una empresa Brasileña aunque tiene operaciones por todo el mundo, pero sed conscientes de donde está la matriz y valorad el riesgo para ponderarla de manera adecuada en vuestras carteras:




La siguiente es Rio Tinto Group, sin duda está desactualizado pero nos sirve para saber lo que estamos comprando:

Summary of 2008 production[75]

ProductAmountWorld rankingIron ore153,400 thousand tonnes2nd[76]Bauxite34,987 thousand tonnes1st[8]Alumina9,009 thousand tonnes2nd[8]Aluminium4,062 thousand tonnes2nd[8]Copper (mined)698.5 thousand tonnes4th[77]Copper (refined)321.6 thousand tonnesN/AMolybdenum10.6 thousand tonnes3rd[78]Gold0.013 thousand tonnes (460,000 ounces)7th[77]Diamonds0.004 thousand tonnes (20,816,000 carats)3rd[79]Coal160,300 thousand tonnesN/AUranium6.441 thousand tonnes (14,200,000 pounds)3rd[8]Titanium dioxide1,524 thousand tonnesN/A, but at least 3rdBorates610 thousand tonnes1st[8]

Esta empresa lo mismo tiene operaciones en todo el mundo y su sede está en Australia, cotiza a medias entre australia y LSE pero voy a entrar en el ADR de USA porque tiene más volumen (LSE ni lo he mirado):




Por último, un viejo conocido, KGHM Polska Miedz. Opera en Canada, Polonia, USA y Chile pero tiene sede en Polonia:




Dejo algunos picks de duply en la plataforma minera de FC: Canada Nickel Company INC, First Quantum (cobre y níquel).

Actualizo cartera:


AcciónCompraDivisaValor compraAccionesInversiónAdriatic MetalsGBP1,045​670​700,15​COIMA RESEUR6,1​300​1830​West African ResourcesAUD1,12​1468​1644,16​Orca Gold IncCAD0,58​2700​1566​PAASUSD39,26​15​588,9​Alexco Resource CorpUSD3,24​183​592,92​Endeavour SilverUSD4,51​131​590,81​Belo Sun MiningCAD0,85​400​340​Lion One Metals11/08/2020​CAD2,01​300​603​COIMA RES27/08/2020​EUR6​200​1200​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,42​6000​2520​Eldorado Gold31/08/2020​USD11,35​67,4008​764,99908​Mongolian Mining31/08/2020​HKD0,38​24000​9120​Nextgen Energy11/09/2020​USD1,76​204​359,04​Novo resources15/09/2020​CAD3,45​137​472,65​Abraplata15/09/2020​CAD0,34​2260​768,4​Aftermath Silver17/09/2020​CAD0,84​925​777​COIMA RES18/09/2020​EUR5,8​310​1798​Hecla Mining21/09/2020​USD5,36​218​1168,48​Adriatic Metals22/09/2020​GBP1,24​677​839,48​Tesla18/11/2020​USD488​2​976​GATO30/11/2020​USD6,73​132​888,36​HL Ene'22 5,5c01/12/2020​USD1,45​300​435​WPM Jun'21 45c01/12/2020​USD3,06​100​306​AXU Jul'21 5c01/12/2020​USD0,35​1000​350​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)06/12/2020​USD24,2363​170​4120,171​District Metals24/12/2020​CAD0,44​1066​469,04​Atico Mining24/12/2020​CAD0,54​868​468,72​Henan Jinma Energy Co29/12/2020​HKD2,86​1000​2860​Anfield Energy Inc29/12/2020​CAD0,095​4000​380​Lightbride Corp29/12/2020​USD3,56​69​245,64​Centrus Energy29/12/2020​USD25,1​10​251​Global Atomic29/12/2020​CAD1,6​636​1017,6​Energy Fuels Inc29/12/2020​USD4,5​81​364,5​Plateau30/12/2020​CAD0,375​1900​712,5​Novo resources31/12/2020​CAD2,39​200​478​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)04/01/2021​USD26,78​177​4740,06​Western Uranium & Vanadium04/01/2021​USD0,89682​500​448,41​District Metals04/01/2021​CAD0,54​876​473,04​ASML Holding04/01/2021​USD492,84​1​492,84​International Consolidated Uranium04/01/2021​USD1,255​212​266,06​Abraplata06/01/2021​CAD0,495​1000​495​RSLV06/01/2021​CAD1,158​480​555,84​UR Energy07/01/2021​USD0,84​385​323,4​UEX08/01/2021​CAD0,27​1525​411,75​WT Agriculture ETC14/01/2021​EUR4,0952​70​286,664​Lightbride Corp15/01/2021​USD5,33​46​245,18​GWX Feb'19 37c19/01/2021​USD0,75​100​75​ASML Holding20/01/2021​USD548​1​548​AMD20/01/2021​USD89,02​4​356,08​TSM20/01/2021​USD130,96​4​523,84​NXP21/01/2021​USD172,85​3​518,55​SLX Feb'19 49c21/02/2021​USD1,15​100​115​Infineon22/01/2021​EUR34,51​20​690,2​Henan Jinma Energy Co22/01/2021​HKD3,4​2000​6800​Henan Jinma Energy Co22/01/2021​HKD3,7​2000​7400​Freeport McMoran27/01/2021​USD25,79​17​438,43​Qiwi27/01/2021​USD10,04​78​783,12​Qualcom27/01/2021​USD157,8​3​473,4​Denison Mines27/01/2021​CAD0,83​500​415​Lightbride Corp27/01/2021​USD6,23​39​242,97​Nvidia27/01/2021​USD520,66​1​520,66​Vale S.A.29/01/2021​USD16,15​31​500,65​


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Ene 2021)

Estoy preparando las entradas del lunes, he sacado un perfil de volumen de los últimos 2 meses en varias minas de las que me interesan y los agraciados son Ivanhoe Mines y Rio Tinto:







Cambiando de tercio, mi mix de semiconductores:


Etiquetas de filaSuma de %AMD0,78%​ASML Holding2,27%​Infineon1,85%​Nvidia1,13%​Qualcom0,81%​TSMC1,14%​NXP Semiconductors1,13%​Total general9,10%​

Para que entendáis el rol de cada empresa:

ASML Holding es quien tiene el monopolio mundial de escaners de litografias EUV. No hay nadie en el mundo con esa tecnología que llega hasta los 7nm. En el futuro hay una evolución que llegaría hasta los 5 y 3nm.
TSMC es quien se los está comprando (Samsung está empezando a invertir también) y quien produce los chips de AMD y Apple, entre otros. Intel está en conversaciones para usar uno de sus futuros nodos de 5 o 3nm me ha parecido leer por ahí.
Infineon y NXP son grandes players de los semiconductores para el sector de la automoción.
Nvidia compró ARM y le veo mucho mucho crecimiento en el segmento de los datacenters. ¿Donde van a ir a ahorrar amazon, microsoft y demás? En las CPUs. Acabarán fabricando sus propias CPUs basadas en ARM. Menos coste porque te quitas un intermediario y menor consumo porque los ARM son bastante eficientes en el uso de la energia.
Qualcomm: exposición a modulos de comunicaciones móviles y procesadores para móviles.
Dicho lo cual, ampliamos con cautela que tenemos unas semanas turbulentas en bolsa por delante, promedio a la baja NXP:




El SP500 puede caer un poquito más hasta la media de 100 y darnos magnificas oportunidades de compra:

*

*


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Feb 2021)

Plata cerca de máximos anuales:




La apertura de hoy ha sido verdaderamente épica, los que seguimos la plata seguro que nos hemos quedado un poquito más despiertos hasta las 00:00 para verlo que es cuando abren los futuros en el COMEX.

Hay todo un movimiento por internet para provocar el mayor short squeeze de la historia en la plata, si queréis uniros os recomiendo:



> PHAG
> 
> Operativa gratuita en Degiro el WISDOMTREE
> 
> ...



Es un ETF que periódicamente llena sus bodegas de plata física. Cuanta más gente compre más plata tendrá que acumular.

Comprar plata física es una posibilidad pero ahora mismo empieza a escasear en todos sitios y además pagas IVA.

Esta noche la cotización de mis mayores mineras se está desatando:



(yo la llevo en UK, a ver si no es como siempre que se desinfla)


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Feb 2021)

GATO +70%. Aquí os di la oportunidad de pillarla a 6 y ahora está a 22.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Feb 2021)

Hoy 18 valores de mi cartera con rendimientos superiores al 10%:




Hoy he hecho las compras que tenía que hacer, Ivanhoe Mines (tenéis que llevarla en la cartera, tienen la que se va a convertir en la segunda mina más grande de cobre), NXP Semiconductors (automovil) y Rio Tinto.

Os voy a poner como tengo ahora mismo la cartera distribuida:


Etiquetas de filaSuma de %Agricolas0,75%​Carbon-Coque7,96%​Otros Metales6,89%​Onzas plata18,83%​Mineras Oro10,16%​Otros14,85%​Mineras Plata14,81%​Semicondutores9,57%​Uranio10,94%​Wallets1,31%​Metales industriales3,94%​(en blanco)Total general100,00%​


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Feb 2021)

Bitcoin, estos drawdowns brutales me saltaron algún stop (si, voy con stops en bitcoins, no quiero quedarme muy enganchado si la cosa se hunde) y habrá perdido unos 50€ pero me he creado una posición de 838€ a un precio medio de 26.503,60€. Creo que lo ideal sería un 6-7% de mi cartera en bitcoins por lo que tengo que seguir comprando.




Ahora ha consolidado y está por encima del nodo de control considerando el precio desde máximos. Voy a meter orden de compra a 28.279€ de un paquetillo. Si vuelve a testear el nodo de control estaremos dentro.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Feb 2021)

Os dejo mi cartera en un formato más digerible, el % es de INVERSIÓN, no es el % actual de peso a precio de mercado.

Estoy muy orgulloso de lo que he conseguido el último mes-mes y algo porque no tenía ni uranio ni semiconductores ni metales industriales; es un 25% de la cartera muy importante para diversificar.


*Onzas*​*18,83%*​XAGUSD (spot plata IBKR)18,83%​*Mineras plata*​*19,33%*​Adriatic Metals2,47%​Abraplata2,12%​Adriatic Metals2,06%​Aftermath Silver1,30%​Alexco Resource Corp1,26%​AXU Jul'21 5c0,74%​Endeavour Silver1,26%​GATO1,89%​Hecla Mining2,48%​HL Ene'22 5,5c0,92%​PAAS1,25%​RSLV0,93%​WPM Jun'21 45c0,65%​*Otros*​*14,85%*​COIMA RES12,62%​GWX Feb'19 37c0,16%​Tesla2,07%​*Uranio*​*10,94%*​Anfield Energy Inc0,64%​Centrus Energy0,53%​Denison Mines0,88%​Energy Fuels Inc0,77%​Global Atomic1,71%​International Consolidated Uranium0,57%​Lightbride Corp1,56%​Nextgen Energy0,76%​Plateau1,19%​UEX0,69%​UR Energy0,69%​Western Uranium & Vanadium0,95%​*Mineras Oro*​*10,16%*​Belo Sun Mining0,57%​Eldorado Gold1,63%​Lion One Metals1,01%​Novo resources1,59%​Orca Gold Inc2,62%​West African Resources2,74%​*Semiconductores*​*9,57%*​AMD0,76%​ASML Holding2,21%​Infineon1,80%​Nvidia1,11%​NXP Semiconductors1,78%​Qualcom0,79%​TSMC1,11%​*Carbon-Coque*​*7,96%*​Henan Jinma Energy Co4,73%​Mongolian Mining3,23%​*Metales industriales*​*6,30%*​Atico Mining0,79%​District Metals1,58%​Freeport McMoran0,93%​Ivanhoe mines1,03%​Rio Tinto0,66%​SLX Feb'19 49c0,24%​Vale S.A.1,06%​*Wallets*​*1,31%*​Qiwi1,31%​*Agricolas*​*0,75%*​WT Agriculture ETC0,75%​


----------



## Kubatronik (6 Feb 2021)

Respect Sargento. Yo intento centrarme en ETFs a LP. Con esos chicharros no pierdes demasiado tiempo siguiéndolos?


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Feb 2021)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Respect Sargento. Yo intento centrarme en ETFs a LP. Con esos chicharros no pierdes demasiado tiempo siguiéndolos?



Tanto en uranios como en las mineras de oro, plata y metales industriales tengo el mismo problema con los ETFs: no me gustan lo que tienen y además no hay casi ninguno UCITS por lo que desde Europa no se pueden comprar (creo que para oro si que hay uno UCITS, pero si miras lo que llevan y lo que llevo yo no tiene nada que ver).

El único ETF que me ha resultado atractivo como para entrar es el SLX (acero) y estoy mirándolo con el truquillo de pillar contrato de opciones porque no es UCITS. También con el ETF GWX de basurillas diversificadas.

En el caso de semiconductores, sí que existe un ETF UCITS, el VVSM, pero otra vez su composición no es lo que busco. No me ponen a NXP ni a Infineon entre los de más ponderación, y meten a Intel arriba que da algunos sustos importantes.

Evidentemente es más curro, pero creo que a largo compensa el esfuerzo extra. Y en comisiones en usa pago un 0,1% por lo que es poca cosa, puedo picotear lo que quiera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Feb 2021)

Hasta a carpatos le empieza a llegar ruido del uranio:

Los valores relacionados con el uranio muy alcistas

Vaya semanita de Novo Resources, +42,48% Que bien le sienta ser productora.

Eldorado Gold también muy bien con noticias positivas desde el gobierno Griego, el acuerdo marco que han firmado les va a permitir llevar a producción Skouries, una mina de casi 4 millones de onzas de oro y 1.700 mt de cobre. 

West African Resources estoy esperando como agua de mayo el informe actualizado de recursos y reservas. El inicio de las operaciones no es que sea brillante, tampoco es que sea pésimo. Es candidata a ser la primera en salir de la cartera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Feb 2021)

Esto le va a gustar al forero ese de la preservación seminal. Nohomo.



> Thereafter, we invested an aggregate $1.50 billion in bitcoin under this policy and may acquire and hold digital assets from time to time or long-term. Moreover, we expect to begin accepting bitcoin as a form of payment for our products in the near future, subject to applicable laws and initially on a limited basis, which we may or may not liquidate upon receipt.



Del 10-K de Tesla publicado hoy:

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/0001318605/000156459021004599/tsla-10k_20201231.htm







EDIT:

Y OROOOO:

In January 2021, we updated our investment policy to provide us with more flexibility to further diversify and maximize returns on our cash that is not required to maintain adequate operating liquidity. As part of the policy, which was duly approved by the Audit Committee of our Board of Directors, we may invest a portion of such cash in certain alternative reserve assets *including digital assets, gold bullion, gold exchange-traded funds and other assets as specified in the future.* Thereafter, we invested an aggregate $1.50 billion in bitcoin under this policy and may acquire and hold digital assets from time to time or long-term. Moreover, we expect to begin accepting bitcoin as a form of payment for our products in the near future, subject to applicable laws and initially on a limited basis, which we may or may not liquidate upon receipt.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Feb 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> De nuevo creo que te has tirado muy pronto , Gltr ha estado en 5.7x varias veces ultimamente y creo que volvera a estar a final de mes . Por pasar al Moex no se va a disparar , no es Tesla ni sus accionistas están pendientes de cada payasada que dice su CEO.



AHM? Y bien?


----------



## Mr Soul (8 Feb 2021)

Dos preguntas, si me permites. 

Si te he entendido bien una página más atrás has entrado en Rio Tinto para ganar exposición al cobre. 
En ese caso, ¿no sería más lógico entrar en Atalaya Mining, que es la minera especifica de cobre del grupo Rio Tinto? 

Y otra pregunta. En el tema de semiconductores, ¿no te parece interesante incluir acciones de empresas que tienen como clientes a los productores y se dedican al testeo y medida de semiconductores? Estoy pensando en Keysight Tech., fundamentalmente, con gran exposición a China, además.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Feb 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Dos preguntas, si me permites.
> 
> Si te he entendido bien una página más atrás has entrado en Rio Tinto para ganar exposición al cobre.
> En ese caso, ¿no sería más lógico entrar en Atalaya Mining, que es la minera especifica de cobre del grupo Rio Tinto?
> ...



Rio Tinto es más por otros minerales que no llevaba hasta ahora en cartera: Bauxita, mineral de hierro... aunque también son productores de cobre pero para exponerme a cobre veo con mejores ojos Freeport e Ivanhoe Mines. En el siguiente DIP ampliaré de ambas.

Pues sobre la parte de semiconductores si que me parece interesante lo que comentas, la pongo en mi lista de seguimiento y voy a analizar esta y otras similares. Gracias por la sugerencia!


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Feb 2021)

El Uranio desatado, todo el mundo espera que suba el precio y se reactive el capex en exploración y desarrollo. 




Respecto a PLU:


*



PLATEAU ENERGY METALS INC. ("PLU")
BULLETIN TYPE: Halt
BULLETIN DATE: February 8, 2021
TSX Venture Tier 2 Company

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Effective at 11:15 a.m. PST, Feb. 08, 2021, trading in the shares of the Company was halted at the request of the Company, pending news; this regulatory halt is imposed by Investment Industry Regulatory Organization of Canada, the Market Regulator of the Exchange pursuant to the provisions of Section 10.9(1) of the Universal Market Integrity Rules.



Pillo palomitas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Feb 2021)

Denison Mines magnificos resultados de los drillings, subida de 20% entre ayer y lo que lleva hoy en el pre.



> TORONTO, Feb. 9, 2021 /PRNewswire/ - *Denison Mines Corp.* ("Denison" or the "Company") (TSX: DML) (NYSE: DNN) is pleased to report the results from the 2020 exploration and expansion drilling program focused on the area proximal to the high-grade Phoenix uranium deposit ("Phoenix") at the Company's 90% owned Wheeler River Uranium Project ("Wheeler River"). During the program, 19 drill holes were completed for a total of approximately 7,400 metres – all of which were located outside of the extents of the mineral resources currently defined at Phoenix. The results from the program were highlighted by the intersection of high-grade uranium mineralization in Zone C, where no mineral resource is currently estimated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Feb 2021)

Evidentemente con el PUMP de Elon Musk no me entró la orden de compra. Replanteamos la operativa para cargar en el nivel que he sombreado:









SargentoHighway dijo:


> Bitcoin, estos drawdowns brutales me saltaron algún stop (si, voy con stops en bitcoins, no quiero quedarme muy enganchado si la cosa se hunde) y habrá perdido unos 50€ pero me he creado una posición de 838€ a un precio medio de 26.503,60€. Creo que lo ideal sería un 6-7% de mi cartera en bitcoins por lo que tengo que seguir comprando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562764
> 
> ...


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Feb 2021)

Te lo pongo yo:



Spoiler: obras la sagra completas



Van de la comarca de La Sagra.

Ese entorno es una de las mayores podredumbres de España. Gente que vive de subsidios sociales a tutiplén, y si vais a hacia los pueblos de Toledo inmediatos a Parla es peor.

Chozas de Canales es uno de los lugares más perturbadores que conozco. En realidad toda la comarca de la Sagra.

Impacta la cantidad de negros que hay, tienen la plaza del pueblo tomada. Hay uno que lleva la mano en la oreja y simula tener un móvil y hablar con alguien.

Una vez que estaba en el ayuntamiento, un negro pedía audiencia con el alcalde en el mostrador. ¿Pa qué le quieres? Le decían, y el negro que era muy importante, que tenía que hablar con el alcalde, y venga y dale. Sale el alcalde y ve el tinglado y le dice al negro que qué cojones quiere. Y el negro, todo solemne, le dice que es el encargado de comunicarle que un ministro de su país va a visitar el pueblo. Todo Dios allí descojonandose, y el negro to serio, que sí, que iba a ir un ministro de su país al pueblo a visitar a sus compatriotas y que había que recibirle con honores. Y el alcalde tratando de quitarse al negro de encima, venga, venga, pues que me mande una carta y ya veremos si no hay que llamar también a un ministro nuestro, venga, venga, haz el favor. Luego resultó que era un hijo de un jefe de una tribu.

Por no hablar de las dos urbanizaciones enormes que hay a cada lado del pueblo con casas a mitad de construir muchas de ellas y muchos enganches de luz ilegales y mierda a tutiplén en los ¿jardines?. Y todo eso en medio de esos secarrales infames, es un lugar sólo apto para masturbarse o suicidarse.

Estoy harto de decir que la zona norte de Toledo y Parla y sus alrededores son una zona extraña. Es un lugar raro que trasmite sensaciones raras. Pueblos llenos de urbanizaciones en medio de la nada, medio vacías, aceras sin árboles, chalet abandonados o con puertas y ventanas tapiadas junto a otros bien cuidados. Gente extraña, negros deambulando sin oficio ni beneficio, paisanos con sus Ebros sin capota y la cuba de sulfatar las viñas, putas de saldo que ya no son competitivas en Madrí, moros, moros a tutiplén con las moras cubiertas de pies a cebeza. Páramos infinitos, cielos inmensos que te aplastan y te recuerdan que solo eres un simple mortal.
Hay algo en esa tierra que perturba el alma, los que hemos estado allí lo sabemos, aunque no sepamos qué es.

El alma y el cuerpo, hay una cantidad enorme de cáncer y esquizofrenia, más que en ninguna otra parte de España.

El ambiente perturba el alma y la tierra se alimenta de sus cuerpos. Está maldita.

Decía José Antonio Primo de Rivera que los castellanos conquistaron el mundo porque no tenían otra opción, quien haya vivido en Toledo Norte sabe que esto es un dogma de fe.

Es una tierra de desdicha. Desdicha mala...

Siempre que hay un secuestro en Madrí, no sé el porqué pero si la cosa sale mal, el cadáver lo encuentra semienterrado en la Sagra, escarbado por unos perros de caza o en alguna antigua fábrica de ladrillos de esa maldita zona.

Esa zona esta maldita. Los perros huyen espantados por el hedor a muerte y sin embargo la tierra engulle desdicha. Pide desdicha.

Siempre galgos, porque allá no hay más que galgos, y a montones abandonados.

Colgados, ahorcados, devorados por las pulgas mientras todavía sigue fluyendo la mierda de sus tripas por el tronco que les sirve de patíbulo. Cae la tarde; se va poniendo el sol... Los lugareños, apestando a sudor, dejan de un lado sus aperos y se dirigen a la taberna a gastarse el jornal en vino tinto.

Y cuando sopla el aire, el solano, que es el único aire que allí recorre los llanos y que además les seca la ropa, cuando éste corre se puede oír los lamentos de la almas de los oriundos que calladamente agonizan e impregnan el ambiente de dolor y fatigas. En verano el calor te achicharra como si del mismo infierno se tratase, y en invierno castañean los dientes y el moquillo cae de la nariz. No hay mujeres guapas, solo viejas y extranjeras. No cantan los pájaros, no hay sombras de árboles porque no hay árboles, ni pájaros que se posen. Todo es desasosiego y una extraña sensación de angustia.

Por la noche en verano no refresca jamaś y oyes a las chicharras cantar con su monótono canto hasta volverte loco. Y se oyen cantos de pájaros pero sólo de perdices ya que no hay otras aves, perdices sí que hay en muchísima abundancia, y también muchos conejos. Infinidad de conejos atropellados se ven en las cunetas.

Y los contenedores de la Maersk reciclados para vivienda con un tinajón enorme de cemento al lado para tener agua son todo un clásico.

Siempre creí que yo era uno, indivisible. Pero la Sagra me desdobló, fue allí donde pude comprobar que no era uno, sino dos. Un cuerpo y un alma que formaban un conjunto. Recuerdo como al pisar esa maldita tierra quiso arrebatarme mi alma. Y juro por Dios que noté como se me escapaba del cuerpo y era engullida por aquel lugar. Pero la atrapé y pude mantenerla unida a mi cuerpo, no me extraña que la gente del lugar hayan perdido todos la cabeza. Esa tierra te vacía, que roba el ser espiritual y mantiene el cuerpo orgánico, que deambulan por las urbanizaciones sin brillo en las miradas.

Levantas el lomo, el azadón al lado y respiras y el aire te quema las entrañas de miseria y el hedor es más profundo que la mismísima náusea.

Conejos con mixomatosis, perdices de granjas que sueltan para que escapen y en su huida mueran. Galgos famélicos, tiñosos, muertos de frío o de miedo que no paran de temblar. Estos son los tres animales que habitan esa tierra, una tierra seca que niega el agua. La antesala al infierno de Dante.

Por eso su vino es tan fuerte, porque se hace con el sufrimiento de los que trabajan la tierra. Un vino con regusto a polvo, amargo, áspero al paladar, que emborracha y hace mal vino en los que lo beben. Sacando lo peor de cada uno. Es la sangre maldita del lugar, beber ese brebaje es como probar la sangre de un vampiro.
Denominación de origen Méntrida. Si lo veis por ahí no lo probéis, bueno, haced lo que queráis, pero que sepáis que son las lagrimas de esa gente que vive atrapada en un universo paralelo.

Una tierra yerma, estéril que aúlla de dolor, la sangre derramándose en la sementera. No lloverá en meses. Oscurece y el paisano camina entre los cipreses... ¿Quedará algún mendrugo de pan de ayer? La noche abrasa, el regreso duele.

¿Y los olivos? Siempre enfermos, siempre afectados. Solía preguntar por cortesía a los lugareños que qué tal hogaño la cosecha. Y siempre, siempre, pasaba algo al olivo. Cuando no les pica la mosca, no llueve; cuando llueve, les entra repilo; o las heladas tiran el fruto o la sequía no da rendimiento de aceite. Siempre están enfermos o afectados, son como un reflejo de sus dueños. Cuando hay mucha producción, baja el precio. Si no dan nada, sube el precio del aceite. Cuando no es granizo, es la tuberculosis del olivo. Si un año les pagan pronto la subvención, ese año los rumanos y gitanos arrasan los olivares. Siempre, siempre tiene algo malo. No he visto árbol más sufrido que los olivos de esa zona. Y con que orgullo te cuentan sus enfermedades los agricultores, parece que están deseando que les preguntes para empezar a quejarse amargamente de su existencia.

No se si serán fuerzas telúricas o arcanos secretos, pero en esa zona el número de niños subnormales es llamativo. Cuando me la recorrí, raro era el día que alguien no me confesaba que tenía un hijo en un colegio especial, o una hija con paga, o algún ser de luz en la familia. Llegué a pensar que los hombres de allí son estériles y que es el mismísimo Belcebú el que engendra en sus mujeres esos abominables seres. Preñando la región de mongolismo y atraso.

Los oriundos de La Sagra jamás te dirán lo que piensan. Para ellas decir lo que piensan es el mayor pecado que existe. Mayor que el incesto o el asesinato. Si agarras a un sagreño, lo atas a un sillón, le arrancas una muela con unas tenazas oxidadas a lo vivo y el preguntas si le duele... pues te dirá que no.

El sagreño es celoso de sus pensamientos. Sin embargo si ves a dos sagreños juntándose al azar por la calle es fácil adivinar lo que se dicen el uno al otro: Se mienten.

Porque mentir es su deporte comarcal. No hacen sino manipular a los otros mintiéndoles para sonsacarles. "Sacar mentira por verdad" como dicen ellos. Se creen muy astutos con el forastero y no se dan cuenta de que en realidad quedan como unos cretinos.

Sus relaciones humanas son antinaturales, artificiales, extrañísimas. No saben lo que es la espontaneidad, la sinceridad, el trato abierto, cercano, cálido y franco. Y ni lo quieren saber.

Las casas de los muchos moros que ves allí tampoco son nada halagüeñas. Ves un pequeño bloque de tres pisos en tres plantas y ves que hay tres antenas parabólicas y la cerradura de la entrada rota desde hace años y que nadie la arregla. Los buzones de los moros tienen garrapateado un nombre con rotulador y nada más. Es desolador.

Gente que por las tardes apuran los vinos antes de ir al puticlub de Valmojado o al del Lucio en Maqueda.

Ancianos que van a labrar viñas en tractores que se fabricaron cuando aún vivía Franco. Gestos huraños en sus curtidos rostros.

La mayor parte de los campos de cultivo están yermos y llenos de malas yerbas.

Cardos seteros por doquier pero no se os ocurra recoger setas de cardo. Las setas absorben muchos tóxicos y a saber qué comes. En una ocasión recogí un montón de setas de cardo en el interior de la rotonda de acceso a la autovía en Santa Cruz de Retamar y la diarrea que tuve fue histórica.

Ancianos de pinta siniestra que van a misa todos los domingos. Vestidos de negro y con rostro lleno de amargura, soberbia y desesperación. Agarran los rosarios fuertemente en sus a vez temblorosos dedos.

No vayáis a la Sagra hijos míos.

Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Feb 2021)

American Lithium Reaches Agreement to Acquire Plateau Energy Metals and Consolidate Development-stage Lithium Assets – Plateau Energy Metals Inc.



> Vancouver, British Columbia and Toronto, Ontario – February 9, 2021 – American Lithium Corp. (TSXV:LI | OTCQB:LIACF | Frankfurt:5LA1) (“*American Lithium*”) and Plateau Energy Metals Inc. (TSXVLU | OCTQBLUUF) (“*Plateau*”) are pleased to announce that they have entered into a definitive arrangement agreement (the “*Agreement*”) to consolidate two significant and strategic undeveloped lithium assets in the Americas at a time of rapidly growing lithium demand in the context of increasing focus on electric vehicles, energy storage and renewable energy generation. It is expected that Plateau shareholders will hold approximately 21% of American Lithium’s shares on an outstanding undiluted basis upon completion of the Transaction (as defined below).
> 
> *Transaction Details*
> 
> ...



Llevaba 1.900 acciones de PLU que son 551 units. 

712,5 CAD invertí originalmente en PLU que ahora se convierten en 1807,28 CAD + 275 warrants strike 3 CAD a 36 meses. 

Pero más allá del dinero, paso a estar en una empresa que tiene muy buenas perspectivas con un depósito de litio brutal en USA:

*



We are the dominant land holder in AN exciting NEW Nevada SEDIMENTARY lithium project

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> American Lithium Corp. (TSXv: Li, OTCQB: LIACF, XFRA: 5LA1) is actively engaged in the acquisition, exploration and development of lithium resources within mining-friendly jurisdictions throughout the Americas. American Lithium currently holds a significant land position within 3-4 hours drive of the Tesla Gigafactory consisting of over 4,000 acres at our *TLC project* near Tonopah, NV, *one of the most promising and underdeveloped lithium sedimentary basins in North America today.* Our recent drill program produced core samples up to *2,285 ppm* *lithium *with numerous samples over 1,000 ppm lithium, and near surface sampling has shown as high as 1,690 ppm of lithium and an average 760 ppm lithium to-date. *Our recently produced 43-101 compliant Technical Report shows a measured & indicated resource of 5.37 Mt lithium carbonate equivalent (LCE) and another 1.76 Mt LCE inferred*. Initial production tests have shown the regional mineralization can result in *90% extraction in minutes* *instead of days or months* as compared to traditional lithium extraction techniques.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Feb 2021)

Hay que saber cuando hacer cartera y hay que saber cuando vender.

He vendido las pocas teslas que me quedaban, unas NSPRF que tenía por ahi del año la polka y creo que ni tenía apuntadas en esta cartera (me quedo solo con las de novo en canadá), he vendido la mitad de orca gold, todo belo sun mining y la mitad de endeavour silver.

He metido un mini mini mini paquete a qiwi, que la veo deseando cerrar el gap.

Estoy con bastante liquidez y sin ninguna intención de comprar nada más. La mano puede soltar hostias como panes que no me voy a estremecer.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Feb 2021)

3 uranios creciendo por encima del 10%, 1 uranio por encima del 30% y el unico en rojo me la pela porque me las canjean por LI:




Y esto con el precio del uranio parado en 29 USD. ¿¿¿Os podéis imaginar si se pone a 60, 90 o 110 USD???


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Feb 2021)

He inaugurado una nueva sección en mi cartera con penny stocks. El objetivo va a ser tener alrededor de un 5-7% en acciones que capitalicen menos de unos 60 millones de euros. La entradas son:

*PowerBand Solutions Inc.*

Una empresa que desarrolla una plataforma online para cubrir la venta, compra, subasta, financiación, renting y seguros de coches. El AMAZON de la automoción. Me gustan porque son disruptivos, tienen unos margenes sobre beneficios del 60%, no existe nada similar en el mercado y están muy bien posicionados para lograr acuerdos estratégicos que van a lanzar el precio de la acción a la estratosfera. Se rumorea que pueden expandirse de la mano de Allianz en USA pero aunque no se materialice en cualquier caso tarde o temprano se producirá esa expansión.

*Windfall Geotek Inc.*

Aplican Inteligencia Artificial al mundo de la exploración minera, mediante sofisticados algoritmos son capaces de marcar los mejores targets para perforar un terreno. La exploración es algo costoso y realmente quieres afinar mucho el tiro porque una mala planificación puede suponer quemar mucho dinero. Me gustan porque están en un segmento que preveo va a crecer como minimo los dos siguientes años (el de la exploración), porque sus ejecutivos están moviéndose para encontrar más nichos (e.g. el acuerdo con Draganfly para buscar minas antipersona) y tienen una rama de actividad de inversión en empresas del sector con las que trabajan que me parece muy inteligente. Mirad sus participaciones y royalties:

Holdings
Playfair Mining, PLY - 2,000,000 @ .12
Puma Exploration, PUMA - 595,000 @ .16 - Warrants 700,000 @ .20
BWR Explorations, BWR - 1,500,000 @ .04 - Warrants 750,000 @ .05
Quebec Precious Metals, QPM - 568,181 @ .23
Pacton, PAC - 1,458,333 @ .75 -Warrants 1,458,333 @ 1.80
Flow Metal, 600,00 @ .085
Trillium, TGM - 19,685 @ 1.51
Aurcrest Mining, AGO - 300,000 @ .11
Chilean Metals, CMX - 1,400,000 @ .205 - Warrants 666,666 @.15
BTU Metals, BTU - 200,000 options @ .20

NSR's
Lac a l'eau jaune, Toma Gold - 2% NSR
Osisko, Sauquem - 1% NSR
Ashanuipi, Flow Metal - 2% NSR
Gatling Exploration, Conditional NSR Pending
Durango, Conditional NSR pending

Estas son mis apuestas de momento en el sector de los penny stocks.

He ampliado cobre, no ejercí las opciones de SLX ni GWX porque creo que no es el momento de entrar fuerte en ETFs. Vendí los contratos el viernes asumiendo pérdidas porque estaban en el strike pero por debajo de lo que yo pagué de prima (que en cualquier caso fueron pipas).

He ampliado Ivanhoe y Freeport. Mirad el cobre como se ha merendado la resistencia que tenía de 2012 creo:







Freeport se marcó un +9,81% el Viernes. El mercado descuenta inflación.

Cartera completa:


----------



## Sr.MiHo (22 Feb 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He inaugurado una nueva sección en mi cartera con penny stocks. El objetivo va a ser tener alrededor de un 5-7% en acciones que capitalicen menos de unos 60 millones de euros. La entradas son:
> 
> *PowerBand Solutions Inc.*
> 
> ...



Hola @SargentoHighway !! Eso es un excel para hacer un seguimiento de tu cartera o broker? Saludos


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Feb 2021)

Sr.MiHo dijo:


> Hola @SargentoHighway !! Eso es un excel para hacer un seguimiento de tu cartera o broker? Saludos



Es una excel, me gusta tener todo apuntado y con tablas dinámicas saco la suma de lo que tengo invertido en cada empresa, por sectores.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Feb 2021)

Dinero inteligente entrando en Windfall Geotek comprando en el mercado público:


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Feb 2021)

Ayer abrí posición en Qorvo a 165 USD, es un fabricante de semiconductores especializado en modulos de comunicaciones. Es suministrador de APPLE y veo en sus informes que tiene mejores márgenes en módulos 5G, como van a ir aumentando paulatinamente producción en esa tecnología radio creo que merece la pena tener una participación aunque sea pequeñita, ya habrá tiempo de ampliar si se le ve fortaleza.

Ya tengo un 4,5% de mi cartera en el bitcoin; he ampliado en la caída de estos días. Seguramente no es el activo con mejor risk-reward ratio del mundo; pero como dije en mi plan de 2021, hay que estar auque sea con una pequeña participación.

ceo.ca - Puma Drillings

[BLA BLA BLA]

*DRILLING TARGETS*
The drilling program will primary test the top new targets defined on the property following our recent exploration programs which included 4,500 meters of trenching in 2019, geological mapping and alteration study, and 3D EM-MAG inversion analyses. Also, other high priorities targets are *CARDS* anomalies defined from an AI targeting survey executed by *Windfall Geotek Inc. (WIN-TSXV)*.

[BLA BLA BLA]

Así se perfora en el siglo XXI, AI tecnología de Windfall Geotek


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Feb 2021)

https://syndication.teleborsa.it/Co...BBRklELnBkZnwyMDIxfGNvbXVuaWNhdGl8MjAyMTAyMjY

COIMA RES es la mayor posición de mi cartera, de hecho me gustaría recortar un poco más pero como la veo estable la voy a usar solo si necesito liquidez. En su día decidí entrar en ella porque es un REIT muy pequeñito, centrado en un nicho muy concreto como es el espacio de oficinas premium en Milan, y en un contexto favorable como es el mercado inmobiliario Italiano que considero que por fundamentales es de los menos burbujeados de europa.

Resultados anuales:

Recaudación de 99,4% de las rentas de 2020.
Mantienen dividendo de 0,3€ para 2021.
+19% ingresos por rentas, total 44,4M€ (orgánico 1,8% - 3,2% en espacio de oficinas)
Valor de liquidación / acción: 12,42€ (+1.0%) 445 M€ en total.
Han finalizado Corso Como en el Q4 de 2020 y se ha entregado a sus inquilinos, Accenture y Bending Spoons que ocuparán el 95%.

Han vendido activos no estratégicos: portfolio de antenitas de telecomunicaciones y 11 sucursales bancarias. Creo que les siguen quedando otras tantas sucursales y están en proceso de vender lo poco que tienen de hoteles.

Optan a una participación de entre un 10-25% en Gioia 22; el 100% está valorado en 442 millones. Ejecutan a finales de año - inicio 2022.

En la parte de activos evidentemente se han depreciado después del duro golpe que ha supuesto la pandemia para espacios de oficinas. Sin embargo han contrarrestado la depreciación con haber conseguido completar Corso Como antes de cerrar el año.

Sigo dentro.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Feb 2021)

Windfall no descansa ni cuando el mercado se tambalea:




El mercado está soltando posiciones en metales preciosos y materias primas a medida que los tipos nominales suben en la parte larga de la curva de tipos. Los tipos nominales suben porque los poseedores de esos títulos están viendo que la inflación va a subir y venden bonos. ¿Para que tener en cartera un bono que sabes que va a rendir por debajo de la inflación? Pues eso es lo que está haciendo el mercado.

En este contexto, es un error vender metales preciosos y materias primas porque son precisamente los activos que más te protegen cuando sube la inflación. El mercado está equivocado y nos está dando una oportunidad. No voy a cargar más oro ni plata pero si que voy a cargar más cobre en la zona que marco en verde, una antigua resistencia que ahora hará de soporte en 3.83.




Pienso que la FED actuará, no se puede permitir que suban los tipos porque es un lastre para la economía y pone en riesgo una de las partes de su mandato que es el pleno empleo. Evidentemente no va a actuar todavía, no hasta que se rompan las cosas, como suelen hacer siempre. Para ellos no es una decisión fácil porque en parte es asumir que se han equivocado si tienen que intervenir tanto. El QE no es suficiente y han dislocado el mercado con tanta liquidez.

Cuando uno va contra el mercado siempre viene la famosa frase de que el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo del que puedes permanecer solvente. Es cierto. En este caso sigo pensando que 2021 y 2022 va a ser excelente para materias primas y metales preciosos, con lo cual sigo con la estrategia que tengo y evidentemente si el mercado permanece irracional mucho tiempo no habrá más remedio que perder dinero, así funciona este negocio.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Mar 2021)

Avisé, es el amazon de los coches:




He abierto posición en ThreeD Capital, una empresa de capital de riesgo que está moviéndose muy bien. Cuando publiquen el NAV de febrero se va a ir a la luna. La he comprado en OTC porque no puedo comprarla en CSE (Venture en IB).


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Mar 2021)

A Global Insurance & Financial Services Provider Takes Step Toward Joining the DRIVRZ Platform with an Equity Investment, by @accesswire



> A Global Insurance & Financial Services Provider Takes Step Toward Joining the DRIVRZ Platform with an Equity Investment



Se rumorea que es Allianz.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Mar 2021)

Vendí Mongolian (gracias enormes a @gordinflas por hacerme rico con esta), Coima, mis GATOs, la onzas de plata, Adriatic Metals, Henan Jinma y Threed. Debido a la inestabilidad he preferido hacer caja ya con las que tenía con buenas ganancias.

Si se dan las circunstancias volveré a muchas de ellas, si no, no miro atrás.

Por este foro veréis a foreros hablando de que lo suyo si que es el verdadero arte de invertir y que son los mejores; el resto jugamos al casino. Por comparar con lo mío, un inversor de esos que circula por aquí que se dedica a pavonearse de su cartera dividindera del 5% tendría que haber invertido durante 5 años el capital que yo he tenido invertido durante 6 meses de media para sacar los rendimientos que yo he sacado.

A Tesla le he sacado un 50% en apenas 3 meses, uno que solo lo saque con dividendos al 5% tendría que estar 9 años y pico haciendo el gilipollas con el dinero para sacar el mismo rendimiento. No hay color, tengo claro cual es el mejor estilo de inversión, quien aprovecha y exprime su capital, y quien se dedica a captar incautos en este foro porque el tío parece que sabe pero no tiene ni puta idea; lo peor es que mucha gente le seguirá y van a perder hasta la camisa, pero así aprenden a filtrar el grano de la paja.

Y yo no es que sea un virtuoso, hay gente por este foro que tiene como el triple de ganancias que yo y no van de Warren Buffets como el dividindero. De los pajilleros de Tesla ni hablo.

Compras de la semana pasada:

Canada Nickel a 3,11
Ampliado Freeport McMoRan a 32
Ampliado Infineon a 31,8
Ampliado AMD a 75,8

Cartera actualizada:


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Mar 2021)

PowerBand's Month-Over-Month Growth Continues into February 2021

The DRIVRZ™ virtual marketplace is resonating and capturing more market share because it eliminates costly middlemen

VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / March 8, 2021 / PowerBand Solutions Inc. (TSXV PBX) (OTCQB PWWBF) (Frankfurt:1ZVA) ("PowerBand", "PBX" or the "Company"), a comprehensive e-commerce solution allowing drivers and automotive dealers to buy, sell, trade, lease and finance vehicles from any digital device, is pleased to announce the Company's February 2021 financial results demonstrate the continuation of strong month-over-month growth heading into 2021.

February's gross sales totalled $8.0mm (CAN). This exceeds the $6.7mm in January 2021, an increase of $1.3mm (CAN).

This is a strong beginning for 2021, particularly in a short month that saw a major cold-weather incident that negatively impacted the economy in our key U.S market of Texas. Month-over-month growth rate was 19.4%. The year-to-date 2021 gross sales of $14.7mm is getting closer to the Company's 2020 year-to-date gross sales of $21.7mm. Also, of note, the gross margin for the period remained consistent in the range of 60% to 65%.

"We are continuing to grow our market share and move toward profitability because the DRIVRZ™ virtual marketplace is eliminating the need for drivers and Dealers to engage unnecessary middlemen when they buy, sell, lease, trade, finance and insure vehicles," said PowerBand CEO Kelly Jennings "The DRIVRZ™ virtual marketplace is truly disruptive because we do not acquire and hold costly inventory. Instead, we offer access to more than 4.5 million vehicles through our data bases and facilitate the ability of drivers and dealers to connect to those vehicles. We do not pass on substantial inventory-holding costs to the user and eliminate the bottom-line risk to the Company of debt costs and depreciating inventory."


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Mar 2021)

Ayer amplié unas Taiwan Semiconductor a 114USD y abrí posición en Hi Sun Tech a 1,62 (si, entré a saco) rotando lo que tenía en Henan Jinma.

Tengo ordenes de compra para: volver a Mongolian Mining si cae el precio, ampliar Ivanhoe Mines, ASML, Nvidia y NXP semiconductors.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Mar 2021)

He acumulado más PBX a 1$CAD, he visto que la resistencia iba a caer por lo fuerte que venía el mercado y he aprovechado el test que ha hecho en la apertura.




Estas penny stocks lo bueno que tiene es que chicharrean mucho y si quieres acumular puedes poner el cazo.

A partir de ahora se trata de sentarse a esperar a que anuncien el partner; no hay nada seguro por lo que hay que estar muy atento a las noticias. Todo su potencial se basa en lo que va a suceder de aquí a final de mes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Mar 2021)

Volví a Mongolian, vuelve la magia del carbon a la cartera. Viendo que parece que no estamos en un crash he decidido volver a mi mayor posición.

También vuelvo a Sumo Logic, esta vez con un paquetillo de acciones. Sumo Logic es una empresa nueva en el espectro de sistemas de gestión de alarmas, operaciones, seguridad... muy del estilo de otras consolidadas como Splunk o Datadog. He usado sistemas de estos en mi curro y me parece un producto robusto por lo que he visto en su documentación comercial y técnica, pero no la compro por eso, nunca compro algo porque me gusta.

Honestamente, es comprar algo carísimo, para venderlo a precio más caro aún. Por técnico tiene buen suelo en 24 así que me siento en un punto seguro y pienso soltarla a 36 USD si llega porque me quema en las manos. Pero hay que aprovechar la irracionalidad del mercado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Mar 2021)

*PowerBand, Allianz Partners and D&P Holdings Inc. dba Auto Trac System Have Entered Into a Memorandum of Understanding to Take Steps Toward Joining the DRIVRZ Platform*
_*MOU targets second quarter of 2021 to sell automotive specialty* *insurance products on the DRIVRZ platform in North America with a focus on electric vehicle specialty products.*_
*VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / March 11, 2021 / *PowerBand Solutions Inc. (TSXVBX) (OTCQBWWBF) (Frankfurt:1ZVA) has entered into a Memorandum of Understanding ("MOU") with Allianz Partners, a global leader in B2B2C assistance and insurance solutions, to sell automotive specialty insurance products on the DRIVRZ virtual transaction platform.
The non-binding MOU allows Powerband, its partner D&P Holdings Inc. and Allianz Partners to market a wide range of Finance & Insurance products at the start of the second quarter of 2021 for the U.S. and Canadian markets.
The companies will initially seek out opportunities in North America to expanding lease financing facilities, with an emphasis on electric vehicles (EVs). The intention is to expand offerings globally, through DRIVRZ.
DRIVRZ is a virtual marketplace that allows drivers and automotive dealers to buy, lease, sell and trade electric and non-electric vehicles from any digital device, from any location. DRIVRZ has access to 4.5 million vehicles available for sale or lease, as well as millions of consumers and thousands of automotive dealers, through its partnerships.
"Allianz Partners is a global player, offering automotive insurance and finance products and services for electric and non-electric vehicles. This is one of the most important achievements yet for DRIVRZ," said PowerBand CEO Kelly Jennings. "Allianz Partners understands and supports our vision to offer a virtual marketplace to buy, sell, trade, lease and insure electric and non-electric vehicles."
"This MOU has great potential," added John Armstrong president of D&P Holdings. "Adding Allianz Partners early in the second quarter of 2021, means we can quickly scale DRIVRZ to the North American electric and non-electric vehicle market."
Allianz Partners, D&P Holdings and PowerBand intend to cooperate on offering automotive specialty insurance and related products and services with a focus on EV, passenger cars, light commercial vehicles, trucks and motorbikes. Products included in the MOU target: automotive manufacturing; direct and indirect commercial and consumer lending and leasing; consumer-to-consumer vehicle transactions; dealership business; auctions; importer business; including our non-OEM business partners.
The non-binding MOU outlines the intention of all parties to cooperate on the above-mentioned business opportunities as we finalize our definitive agreement.
*About PowerBand Solutions, Inc.*
PowerBand Solutions Inc., listed on the TSX Venture Exchange and the OTCQB markets, is a fintech provider disrupting the automotive industry. PowerBand's integrated, cloud-based transaction platform facilitates transactions amongst consumers, dealers, funders, and manufacturers (OEMs). It enables them to buy, sell, trade, finance, and lease new and used, electric and non-electric vehicles, on any device. PowerBand's transaction platform - being trademarked under DRIVRZ™ - is being made available across North American and global markets.
*About D&P Holdings, Inc*
D&P Holdings, Inc. was established in 1989 for the purpose of bringing creative insurance solutions to their clients. Headquartered in Spring (Houston), Texas, D&P's ownership and management have extensive experience within the warranty industry. They have developed programs for two (2) national aftermarket warranty programs, but now they are coming direct to the producers to provide a transparent selling process. D&P has exclusive rights to sell/market/administrate F&I Products for several large A rated carriers.
*About Allianz Partners*
Allianz Partners is a world leader in B2B2C insurance and assistance, offering global solutions that span international health and life, travel insurance, automotive and assistance. Customer driven, our innovative experts are redefining insurance services by delivering future-ready, high-tech high-touch products and solutions that go beyond traditional insurance. Our products are embedded seamlessly into our partners' businesses or sold directly to customers and are available through four commercial brands: Allianz Assistance, Allianz Automotive, Allianz Travel and Allianz Care. Present in 76 countries, our 21,500 employees speak 70 languages, handle over 65 million cases each year, and are motivated to go the extra mile to help and protect our customers around the world.
*For further information, please contact:*
John Armstrong
President of D&P Holdings
E: jfa@diversicare.com
T: 281 364 8300
Kelly Jennings
Chief Executive Officer, PowerBand Solutions
E: info@powerbandsolutions.com
T: 866 768 7653
*SOURCE:* PowerBand Solutions Inc.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Mar 2021)

Liquidé ThreeD porque quería poner más chicha en PBX, pero acaba de publicar NAV de Febrero: 1,27. En Enero fue de 0,90. Esto nos da un aumento +41% month-over-month.

Es un dato buenísimo que ilustra lo bien que están haciendo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Mar 2021)

Ivanhoe Mines Announces Pricing of US$500 Million Convertible Senior Notes Offering, by @newsfile

Dilución a 3 años vista que tenemos que ver como una manera inteligente de financiarse por parte de la dirección a precios de escándalo (2,5%). Seguimos comprando si cae más. Dinero pasando de manos débiles a manos más fuertes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Mar 2021)

Tengo una cartera bien diversificada, hoy he comprado más Canada Nickel en sustitución de Rio Tinto y Vale S.A.. Estos días de atrás he cargado más Powerband y Ivanhoe. Algunas noticias sueltas de mi cartera:

West African Resources una de cal y otra de arena, han sacado su estimación de recursos reservas y guidance para 2021. Bien la producción de 2021, mal el guidance de costes, por encima de 700$ me gustaría verlos por debajo y bien los recursos pero mal las reservas. Mina de 10 años a 200koz/año. Tienen un programa de exploración asi que toca esperar.
AbraSilver hoy ha anunciado un pedazo de bujero de 103 metros a 516g/t de plata. Es brutal.
Ivanhoe, la financiación hay que verla como una manera barata de tener un crédito. No nos importa para nada.
Canada Nickel. Retrasos en el PEA y la gente se pone nerviosa. Hay que aprovecharse.
NXP entra en el SP500 y se dispara.
District Metals empieza hoy sus drillings.







Noticia que salta justo cuando le iba a dar a guardar:

Denison Announces Funding of Project Finance Initiative Involving Strategic Acquisition of Physical Uranium

aggregate gross proceeds of approximately USD$75 million (the "Unit Offering") 

Net proceeds of the Unit Offering are anticipated to be used to fund the strategic purchase of uranium concentrates ("U3O8" or "Uranium") to be held by Denison as a long-term investment, intended to support the potential future financing of the advancement and/or construction of the Company's flagship 90% owned Wheeler River Uranium Project ("Wheeler River"). Uranium purchases are planned to be made in the uranium spot market, with a target of accumulating approximately 2.5 million pounds U3O8.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Mar 2021)

La jugada de Denison Mines es ampliar capital, comprar uranio y dejarlo en sus inventarios de manera que cuando suba como todos esperamos que suba necesitarán menos dinero para financiar su vuelta a las operaciones. Es una buena jugada que el mercado no va a entender así que pongo el cazo para ampliar un poco.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Mar 2021)

Vaya semanitas eh. Se me han esfumado parte de los beneficios de 2021 pero he aprovechado las rebajas.

Amplié Denison Mines al mismo precio que la ampliación de capital.

Powerband he seguido comprando, estoy esperando que saquen el informe de 2020 para analizarla decentemente, sin eso todo lo que diga por aqui va a ser mimimimim.

He rotado West African, Orca Gold y Lion one Metals en Novo Resources. Gut feelings bro.

Vuelvo a tener el GATO en la cartera.

He pillado una exploradora de oro australiana, Predictive Discovery LTD. Tienen un proyecto en Guinea, Bankan, del que están sacando grado digno, continuo y a poca profundidad. Han incorporado a un ex-WAF hace poco y ahí he entrado yo a precio del ex-WAF. Capitaliza 80M AUD. Tienen que sacar más drillings, el JORC a mitad de año y hay potencial para hacer nuevos descubrimientos.

Volví a ThreeD Capital. Se puede decir que es como un ETF de Juniors; invierten allá donde mi mano a día de hoy no puede llegar y son proyectos con mucho atractivo.

He acumulado Canada Nickel y Ivanhoe.

QC Copper viene de duply asi que tiene sello de calidad como siempre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Mar 2021)

https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/7a1ac7dc-fdc.pdf





> Predictive Discovery Limited (ASX: PDI, Predictive or the Company) is pleased to announce results from 7 Reverse Circulation (RC) holes completed at the Bankan Gold Project, located in Guinea.
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> ...


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Abr 2021)

A ver como lo resumo, que el tema tiene salseo:

Powerband empieza a reportar en diciembre gross sales a golpe de news report mensual.
La peña se cree que son revenues cuando en realidad son ventas sobre sus plataformas de leasing (un 5% de de los cuales son revenues para PBX)
Desde entonces no han reportado "oficialmente"
En marzo esos gross sales crecieron un 44%. En los 3 primeros Qs han tenido más gross sales que en todo 2020
Hoy sacan un comunicado anunciando que no, que los gross sales son gross sales y no revenues. Que no se haga pajas la gente.
PowerBand Clarifies Reported Gross Sales and Revenues, by @accesswire
Resultado:





El CEO lleva 1.000.000 CAD a 1,25.





__





PowerBand Announces Shares For Debt Conversion For Chief Executive Officer - Powerband Solutions


DRIVRZ™ Virtual Marketplace On Track To Meet 2021 Milestones And Profitability VANCOUVER, BC / April 1, 2021 / PowerBand Solutions Inc. (TSXV:PBX) (OTCQB:PWWBF) (Frankfurt:1ZVA) (“PowerBand“, “PBX” or the “Company“), an innovative automotive fintech leader providing digital and virtual platform...




powerbandsolutions.com





Oportunidad de compra chavales.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Abr 2021)

He vendido QORVO, EXK, CUR, WSTRF, NVIDIA y PLU. Voy a ir aprovechando las que vea que cotizan caro para vender e ir rotando a otras oportunidades que van saliendo. Me voy a desapalancar de la plata un poco porque pienso que el mercado va a dar mejores oportunidades de compra, tengo la teoría de que cuando salga el IPC desbocado de Abril (que se reporta en Mayo) la cosa se va a poner tensa en los yield de los bonos. Como siempre no se cumplirá un carajo de lo que pienso que va a pasar pero lo importante es tener un plan. 

Predictive Discovery sigue a lo suyo.



https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/57386993-66b.pdf



NE BANKAN GOLD MINERALISATION SUBSTANTIALLY EXTENDED AT DEPTH HIGHLIGHTS • 
Further results from 4 Diamond Drill (DD) holes and 6 Reverse Circulation (RC) holes (totalling 1,802m) completed at the NE Bankan prospect, with drilling intersecting good to high-grade gold at depth. • 
Best intersections include: 
• BNERD009: 51m @ 1.4g/t Au from 161m, and 14m @ 7.2g/t Au from 217m, incl. 3m @ 24.8g/t Au from 222m, and 1m @12.3g/t Au from 228m Hole ended in gold mineralisation (2.6m @ 3.1g/t Au from 318m to end of hole) 
• BNERC0053: 38m @ 1.7g/t Au from 1m, incl. 1m @ 15.7g/t Au from 13m
• BNERC0052: 11m @ 3.0g/t Au from 43m, incl. 1m @ 25.4g/t Au from 46 
• BNERD0051W: 68m @ 0.7g/t Au from 49m


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Abr 2021)

Por algún motivo Novo Resources se cruzó en mi camino, extrañamente fue de las primeras acciones que compré cuando empecé con esto de las minas hace apenas un año. Digo extrañamente porque lo típico es comprar Barrick Gold como hizo pollavieja Buffet.

Todo el mundo pensaba que Novo no tendría más dilución toda vez que habían comenzado sus operaciones en BC. Pero no ha sido así. Una mierda diluirte, una mierda estar dentro con todo el panic selling, pero si la historia por la que estás dentro no ha cambiado y la directiva no te ha jodido gratuitamente o en beneficio propio no veo motivo por el que no continuar dentro.





__





Apr 16, 2021 Novo Stumbles, Market Panics Bob Moriarty 321gold


321gold.com ...takes no prisoners!



www.321gold.com


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Abr 2021)

Si os digo que soy accionista de una mina en españa que me decís? Que si toy loco verdad? Imagino que os suena Aznalcóllar; pues mirad esta ficha sobre Emerita Resources:



> Emerita Resources Corp
> 
> Capitalización: 32.56M CAD 0,24 CAD
> 
> ...



Entonces, lo que me gusta de ella es que compras un boleto para los drillings del depósito de la infanta y de regalo tienes los siguientes boletos:

Exploración en el depósito de la Romanera, hay problemas con los ayuntamientos. País de mierda.
Proceso judicial de Aznalcóllar. La cosa no pinta muy bien porque la fiscalía siempre solicita archivarlo. País de mierda.
No es para meter una posición muy grande pero se puede pillar boleto y ver que pasa.

Drillings históricos de la infanta:













Los grados de Zinc son respetables. Si os dais cuenta no se hicieron a mucha profundidad.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Abr 2021)

Tenía una espinita clavada por no llevar ninguna empresa de pitroleo en la cartera pero está solucionado: i3 Energy PLC ha sido la agraciada.

La tesis de inversión en esta va a ser corta. Producción (Canada, WCSB) de 9.500 barriles/día con reservas proven+probable 58 MMboe. Pozos y terrenos comprados el año pasado a 1.1x EBITDA anual (precio de derribo). Costes 9,40$ / 9.000 boepd y 20$ / 500 boepd (los numeros de los proyectos que compraron). El NPV es de 210MM$. Dividendos 20-30% FCF. 26MM EBITDA.

Capitaliza 122M CAD. Solo lo de arriba vale más.

Lo que nos llevamos de gratis: el potencial de exploración en esos terrenos WCSB y los proyectos de Serenity/Liberator en el mar del norte. Con esto podrían doblar-triplicar la producción actual.

¿Por qué esta ineficiencia del mercado? Fusionaron 3 empresas el año pasado, aun no han presentado resultados y todo este potencial está un poco oculto. Cuando saquen el primer update que está al caer tened por seguro que el precio empezará a valorar adecuadamente la empresa.

Se me olvidaba, también hay que meter ingresos por royalties/upstream, creditos de impuestos de 94MM$ y tienen una deuda de 40MM$.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Abr 2021)

VANCOUVER, BC, April 21, 2021 /CNW/ - The following issues have been halted by IIROC:

Company: Powerband Solutions Inc.

TSX-Venture Symbol: PBX

All Issues: No

Reason: At the Request of the Company Pending News

Halt Time (ET): 9:08 AM


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Abr 2021)

Hoyga, hemos ejecutado lo que dijimos hace un mes. Pues para ese viaje no hacían falta estas alforjas.

Lo que dijeron hace un mes: 

_*



MOU targets second quarter of 2021 to sell automotive specialty

Hacer clic para expandir...


*



*insurance products on the DRIVRZ platform in North America with a focus on electric vehicle specialty products.*

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> *VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / March 11, 2021 / *PowerBand Solutions Inc. (TSXVBX) (OTCQBWWBF) (Frankfurt:1ZVA) has entered into a Memorandum of Understanding ("MOU") with Allianz Partners, a global leader in B2B2C assistance and insurance solutions, to sell automotive specialty insurance products on the DRIVRZ virtual transaction platform.



Lo que dicen ahora:



> *With Allianz Support, PowerBand Positioned To Engage With Financial Partners for Electric-Vehicle ("EV") Warehouse Leasing Facilities*
> *PowerBand and Its DRIVRZ™ Virtual Marketplace Aim To Be Global Leader in EV Insurance, Leasing and Real-Time Disposal of Trade-Ins for Consumer and Automotive Dealers*
> *VANCOUVER, BC / ACCESSWIRE / April 22, 2021 / *Allianz Partners (*"Allianz"*), the global insurance and services provider, has agreed to pursue, with Powerband ("*PowerBand*", "*PBX*" or the "*Company*")(TSXVBX), access to necessary lines of credit to accelerate PowerBand's North American electrical vehicle leasing strategy through _DRIVRZ™._
> 
> With Allianz and other financial lending partners, PowerBand is advancing its strategy to make _DRIVRZ™ _a leader in the delivery of EV insurance and leasing options in the United States and Canada, with a global focus thereafter. Allianz insurance products are already being offered and sold through the _DRIVRZ™ _virtual platform_._





NO es nada nuevo. Anuncian que han ejecutado lo que dijeron en el MOU que iban a hacer. Perfecto, aplausos, pero no es nada sustancial para mí. No cambia la tesis de inversión ni los fundamentales.

Que publiquen ya el informe anual, por lo visto tienen de plazo hasta finalizar Abril. Entonces hablaremos de los ingresos REALES que han tenido en el último Quarter en el que crecieron bastante y veremos cuanto han crecido los costes. Mientras tanto seguimos bullish con esta gente pero con cautela que solo sabemos que la cifra bruta de ventas (no sus revenues MUCHO OJO, sino ventas brutas / valor de los vehículos que se han vendido como leasing).

Estuve tirando unos números PACO considerando lo siguiente:

Que sus revenues son un 3% de la cifra bruta total de ventas de leasing. Las cifras de Enero-Marzo son las reales que ellos han dado. Las de Abril-Diciembre he considerado un 30% de crecimiento m-o-m (NO es una burrada porque han crecido al 44% entre Febrero y Marzo).
Margen 60%.
Otros gastos 0,2MM CAD / mes. Incremento 2% m-o-m.

EneroFebreroMarzoAbrilMayoJunioJulioAgostoSeptiembreOctubreNoviembreDiciembreGross sales6,7​8​11,5​14,95​19,435​25,2655​32,84515​42,698695​55,5083035​72,1607946​93,8090329​121,951743​Gross Revenues Powerband0,201​0,24​0,345​0,4485​0,58305​0,757965​0,9853545​1,28096085​1,66524911​2,16482384​2,81427099​3,65855228​Net revenues Powerband0,1206​0,144​0,207​0,2691​0,34983​0,454779​0,5912127​0,76857651​0,99914946​1,2988943​1,68856259​2,19513137​Net Accum0,1206​0,2646​0,4716​0,7407​1,09053​1,545309​2,1365217​2,90509821​3,90424767​5,20314197​6,89170457​9,08683594​Otros costes Accum0,2​0,404​0,608​0,812​1,016​1,22​1,424​1,628​1,832​2,036​2,24​2,444​Cash flow accum-0,0794​-0,1394​-0,1364​-0,0713​0,07453​0,325309​0,7125217​1,27709821​2,07224767​3,16714197​4,65170457​6,64283594​

Según esto en Mayo esta gente empieza a sacar cash positivo y a final de año tendrían un EBITDA de unos 6M CAD. Si los valoramos a 30x net revenues hablamos de que deberían capitalizar 272M CAD. 

Es un análisis PACO TOTAL, cuando esté el informe de 2020 podremos afinar más sobre Gross Sales y costes generales (margen si que dan guidance mensual). Además de evaluar otras cosas como la deuda que tienen, lo que pagan en intereses etc etc.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Abr 2021)

Más ventas, LEU y LTBR con ganancias pero mal sabor de boca de haber tenido multibaggers pero por no vender cuando había que vender lo perdí. Hay que aprender.

ASML vendidas con buen sabor de boca, en ATH y recalentada con un premium de 12% respecto a la EMA de 50 días y un rendimiento para mí del 26%. Bien jugado.

Veo el mercado más apretado que las tuercas de un batiscafo ruso. Seguiré soltando lastre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Abr 2021)

Vendidas las Infineon, sigo soltando lastre en esta subida.

He vuelto a GSP Resources, les queda cash para una campaña de drillings, capitalizan 4MM CAD con lo cual la parte de riesgo parece acotada y siempre está sobrevolando la posibilidad de que les compren.

Cartera actualizada:


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Abr 2021)

Sigo soltando papel, ayer AMD, NXP y TSM y he afeitado Ivanhoe un 30% y QC Copper casi un 45%.

Hoy he afeitado Predictive Discovery un 30%.

Tengo bastante liquidez pero voy a reservar la pólvora.


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Tremenda cartera. He hecho un poco de piggy tail con Ivanhoe y veo que estas recortando, crees que ha subido demasiado?

Otra de mis posiciones tambien robada de tu hilo es Freeport, me esperaba mejores resultados sin embargo parece que rebota con fuerza. La ves para mantener?

Gracias


----------



## bientop (28 Abr 2021)

No se si tienes vista una minera de hierro de Noruega, Rana Gruber que salió hace poco a bolsa.

Edit. Para petróleo no ves mejor la tesis de gordinflas con Total Gabón?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (28 Abr 2021)

Ivanhoe lleva un rally que da gusto, yo por ahora me mantengo con todo


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Abr 2021)

Ayer terminé de liquidar la cartera de semiconductores vendiendo Qualcom. He vendido Freeport-McMoRan.



juanmas dijo:


> Tremenda cartera. He hecho un poco de piggy tail con Ivanhoe y veo que estas recortando, crees que ha subido demasiado?
> 
> Otra de mis posiciones tambien robada de tu hilo es Freeport, me esperaba mejores resultados sin embargo parece que rebota con fuerza. La ves para mantener?
> 
> Gracias



Con Ivanhoe solo quiero saborear un poco de ganancias. Lleva un buen rally desde que cerraron la última ampliación de capital y como el 9 es un valor psicologico pues me pareció un buen punto en el que coger un poco.

FCX la he vendido, solo voy a mantener mi posición en Ivanhoe como apuesta por un precio creciente del cobre. A Freeport pues gracias por los servicios prestados y también se ha marcado buena subida hasta acariciar los 40 USD.



bientop dijo:


> No se si tienes vista una minera de hierro de Noruega, Rana Gruber que salió hace poco a bolsa.
> 
> Edit. Para petróleo no ves mejor la tesis de gordinflas con Total Gabón?



Sobre Rana Gruber no la había visto, dime por que la ves interesante y le echo un ojo.

Hombre, cualquier tesis de gordinflas la veo mejor que mis análisis paco la verdad jajajaj pero al margen de eso tienes que tener en cuenta que son dos inversiones muy diferentes. Total Gabon gira entorno a unos activos que ya están ahí (podemos llamarla productora senior de petróleo) y que van a ser una vaca lechera para sus accionistas y i3 Energy PLC va de desarrollo y exploración, todavía tiene que liberar el valor de sus activos y eso significa dos cosas: riesgo y capital.

Es importante tener esto en cuenta porque Total Gabon si que pide meter una posición grande pero i3 Energy PLC es una posición con la que yo ponderaría más a la baja, ya sabéis que el desarrollo y la exploración tiene sus riesgos.



Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ivanhoe lleva un rally que da gusto, yo por ahora me mantengo con todo



Pues verás cuando empiece a soltar dólares, de momento están almacenando el mineral y el mill y el concentrador empiezan a funcionar en Julio.

Poca broma con el mineral que tienen almacenado:



> *April 6, 2021*
> 
> *Kamoa-Kakula shatters previous production records, mining 400,000 tonnes of ore grading 5.36% copper in March, including 100,000 tonnes grading 8.70% copper from the centre of the Kakula Mine
> 
> ...



Es una mina para dejarsela como herencia a tus nietos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Abr 2021)

Nos han pumpeado Emerita Resources:









Add another $10 Billion in metal value?A unknown additional 2.4 Billion Pounds of CUEQ? UPDATE on $EMO EMERITA RESOURCES Doc Jones speaks with CEO David Gower, by @Drjimjones


This is a follow up to my DUE DILIGENCE REPORT : https://ceo.ca/@Drjimjones/just-the-high-gradeeric-sprott-backs-poly-metallic-explorer-emerita-resources-first-drilling-in-20-years-historical-resource-20-billion-location-location-location




ceo.ca








Es un articulo que minimiza los riesgos, tanto el riesgo país por ser España una jurisdicción no amigable con las minas (que se lo pregunten a los de Retortillo con su mina de Uranio) y el riesgo de que el proceso de Aznalcollar lleve años o que el juez no falle a su favor.

Yo sigo pensando que a esto no le echaría nada más que un 0,5-1% de la cartera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Abr 2021)

PDI, parece que pueden hacer un nuevo descubrimiento en su proyecto Bankan:


----------



## bientop (28 Abr 2021)

Ha subido bastante desde entonces, yo la ví por aquí


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Ha subido bastante desde entonces, yo la ví por aquí



Visto por encima, parece un buen juego para el que le gusten los dividendos.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (28 Abr 2021)

He vendido TUI en el rally de hoy. Tal vez recompre cuando corrija.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Abr 2021)

Buena entrada.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (29 Abr 2021)

Sargento, tu que eres el experto minero te pregunto: como ves Novo Resources de cara al futuro? Desde la AK que no levanta cabeza siendo la acción que llevo con más pérdidas (prácticamente un 30%)


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (29 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Sargento, tu que eres el experto minero te pregunto: como ves Novo Resources de cara al futuro? Desde la AK que no levanta cabeza siendo la acción que llevo con más pérdidas (prácticamente un 30%)



A mi tambien me interesa la opinion del Sargento al respecto , a parte del controvertido tema de las reservas de oro esta el de la apretada situacion economica que atraviesa la minera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Sargento, tu que eres el experto minero te pregunto: como ves Novo Resources de cara al futuro? Desde la AK que no levanta cabeza siendo la acción que llevo con más pérdidas (prácticamente un 30%)





Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> A mi tambien me interesa la opinion del Sargento al respecto , a parte del controvertido tema de las reservas de oro esta el de la apretada situacion economica que atraviesa la minera.



El problema que ha tenido Novo es que ha defraudado las expectativas de no diluir más a los accionistas, ya que supuestamente estaban financiados para pasar a ser un productor con cash flows positivos gracias a su depósito de Beatons Creek y el Mill de Nullagine que adquirieron a finales de 2020.

Tras sacar el PEA el grupo de expertos independientes que asesoran a Novo recomendaron mejorar las estimación de recursos de BC, lo cual requería un agresivo programa de drillings. Novo simplemente no tenía dinero en este momento para hacer eso ni podía ignorar esa recomendación por lo que hicieron lo correcto que es diluir al accionista y arrancar esos trabajos.

Las operaciones de Beatons Creek empezaron en Febrero, el proceso de ramp-up suele llevar meses y hasta Q3-Q4 no veremos a novo sacar cash flows positivos.

Yo sigo en Novo, la llevo en pérdidas también porque amplié mucho a $3 CAD pero no me planteo venderla porque la joya de la corona es Egina y aún no se ha visto su potencial. Confío en que la operación en BC vaya bien y este año consolide su posición como productora rentable.

Si alguien no está dentro y quiere entrar, esta puede ser una oportunidad de abrir una pequeña posición.

Mirad mañana el programa de momentum, os va a interesar.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 May 2021)

@SargentoHighway felicitaciones por tu participación en el programa, me ha encantado como lo has explicado todo la verdad!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (3 May 2021)

Si , lo has hecho muy bien.


----------



## BABY (3 May 2021)

Acojonante el nivel de algunos de los de aquí. Impresiona ver el conocimiento de personas con interés en un campo determinado a base de curiosidad y estudio. Mis felicitaciones por el vídeo y la exposición.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 May 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos!

Una de análisis de errores:

Tengo en cartera EGO (Eldorado Gold) que es una minera de oro en una jurisdicción caliente como Turquía y en su momento no he hecho la poda cuando ha habido noticias positivas así que ahora me como la bajadita correspondiente con toda la posición. Parece que en Turquía han subido impuestos. Es por esto por lo que ultimamente soy tan proclive a coger algo de beneficios para liberar riesgo en cuanto la cosa se pone en un +20% o +30%.
Cuando las elecciones de Perú quedaron en un juego de dos en la que era elegir entre dos formas de morir, me quité de encima Plateau pero no me quité de encima Aftermath Silver por seguir racaneando unos centimos (creo que tenía la orden de venta a 0,83 y cotizaba a 0,80). Ahora cotiza a 0,68.
Voy a holdearlas, ya no me salgo. Lo bueno es que gracias a la diversificación, aunque se me despeñen, no me hacen mucho daño a nivel global de mi cartera.


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos!
> 
> Una de análisis de errores:
> 
> ...



Lo primero felicitarte por la pedazo de presentación en el podcast. Me sorprende para muy bien que gente digamos "anónima" pueda llegar a tener un conocimiento tan profundo de este tipo de empresas. 

Un par de dudas sobre la exposición,

1. Que pasó en 2017 con la cotización, la explosión brutal desde 0,8x CAD a más de 7 CADs a que se debió? Operabas ya en Novo de aquellas? 

2. Entiendo que de entrar ahora las posibilidades de AKs en el futuro son muy bajas no?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo primero felicitarte por la pedazo de presentación en el podcast. Me sorprende para muy bien que gente digamos "anónima" pueda llegar a tener un conocimiento tan profundo de este tipo de empresas.
> 
> Un par de dudas sobre la exposición,
> 
> ...



Bueno, Novo tiene mucho material, hasta un libro, hay mucha literatura en internet sobre ellos.

Eso es cuando empezaron a sacar resultados de Purdy's Reward:

*



Novo Discovers Gold Nuggets in First Bulk Sample From Purdy’s Reward, Karratha, Western Australia

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> *July 12, 2017
> VANCOUVER, BC,* July 12, 2017 – *Novo Resources Corp. *(TSX-V: NVO; OTCQX: NSRPF) (“Novo” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce that it has found _in situ_ gold nuggets up to 4cm long in primary conglomerates from its first trench at its Purdy's Reward prospect and has collected a bulk sample of these gold-bearing conglomerates for analytical test work. The sample originates from a one meter thick reef near the top of an 11 meter thick stacked sequence of mineralized conglomerate horizons. Purdy's Rewards is part of an 8 km trend that has now been identified by Novo to be highly prospective for conglomerate gold mineralization considered analogous to the Witwatersrand in South Africa. Purdy's Reward is part of Novo’s new Karratha gold project located in the West Pilbara, Western Australia and is situated on lands that are subject to an earn-in/joint venture agreement with Artemis Resources Ltd, an ASX-listed mining company (_please refer to the Company’s news release dated May 26, 2017 for further details_) .



Que por cierto la cagaron un poco en esos comunicados, en alguno de ellos dijeron que las mega-pepitas estaban en la parte superior del conglomerado entendiendo la gente que si tenían un ancho de varios metros te encontrarías oro por toda su profundidad pero en realidad solo se encontraban en el lecho. La gente se puso a echar cálculos considerando lo primero y cuando salieron los resultados de laboratorio las muestras eran buenas pero no era la salvajada que la gente se imaginaba. Por eso igual que subió en 2017 luego bajó en 2018.

Ver estas gráficas a largo plazo con velas semanales te ayuda a ver cuando es mejor entrar y cuando debes esperar. Porque por probabilidad si nunca ha fallado de ciertos soportes la parte de riesgo está más controlada que si compras cerca de una resistencia.

Ahora mismo las probabilidades de AKs son bajas. Pero también lo eran hace un mes y mira jejeje. No hay nada 100% libre de riesgo en el mundo de la inversión. Y las minas cuando sale bien sale muy bien pero cuando sale mal sale rematadamente mal porque le acechan riesgos políticos, regulatorios, desastres naturales, unos narcos que toman la mina a tiros, unos nativos que rompen un acuerdo, una licencia que se pierde, un precio de un metal precioso o un metal industrial que se despeña...


----------



## Mr Soul (3 May 2021)

Gran hilo, Sargento. Gracias. 
Dejo aquí esta noticia de hoy mismo sobre Ivanhoe. 
Están acortando los plazos previstos en varios meses respecto a la programación inicial. 
Ivanhoe Mines

Un saludo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 May 2021)

Hoy he vendido un poco de Global Atomic con un premium del 20,71% respecto a la EMA de 50d y un poco de Abrasilver con un premium del 27,97% respecto al mismo indicador que antes. Creo que no lo puse por aquí pero vendí mis GATOs a 12, en break even, como medida de autocastigo por comprar sabiendo que iba a bajar más y no cargué nada a 9. Si vuelve a bajar a 9 cargo y si no pues un tren que se va y ya vendrán otros.













Tengo muchisima liquidez, más de un 30% de mi cuenta es en cash.

No he metido ninguna acción nueva estos días pero he ampliado las siguientes:

Decklar Resources, deberían estar ya a punto de girar los taladros para perforar el pozo OZA-1 y que empiece a brotar el petróleo.
i3 Energy PLC, deben estar a punto de anunciar dividendos de sus primeras actividades con petróleo/gas en Canadá.






Mr Soul dijo:


> Gran hilo, Sargento. Gracias.
> Dejo aquí esta noticia de hoy mismo sobre Ivanhoe.
> Están acortando los plazos previstos en varios meses respecto a la programación inicial.
> Ivanhoe Mines
> ...



Es maravilloso Ivanhoe, han estado apilando el mineral desde hace 11 meses o así, tienen 1B USD o así en cobre, y en cuanto terminen de certificar el mill en un mes se ponen a sacar el concetrado de cobre que es el producto que van a comercializar. Va a ser una máquina de generar cash.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Si os digo que soy accionista de una mina en españa que me decís? Que si toy loco verdad? Imagino que os suena Aznalcóllar; pues mirad esta ficha sobre Emerita Resources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+100% en 3 semanas. Aviso en que como dije esto es un boleto de lotería.


----------



## Foreto (4 May 2021)

Llevo por ti Ivanhoe y powerband y de momento todo son alegrias, muchas gracias.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 May 2021)

Ya huelo los dividendos:


*EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / May 5, 2021 /* i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E) (TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to provide the following production update, increased cash flow estimates which integrate the Company's initial hedging implementation, details regarding recent Clearwater activity, tie-in of the Noel gas well, Serenity farm-out, and maiden dividend.

*Highlights:*


Q1 2021 average production of 8,856 boepd, outperforming expectations
Financial discipline maintained, with an initial hedging strategy implemented and 2021 full-year net operating income expectations increased to CAD 38mm (USD 31mm)
Significant initiatives in the Clearwater play
Planning for an appraisal and development drilling programme at Marten Creek following successful oil appraisal recompletions
i3 has farmed into additional Clearwater acreage and will earn up to 29.4 km2 through drilling activity, with the first two wells of a potential nine-well commitment being spud at Marten Hills in May
Acquisition of additional 17.9 km2 of Clearwater acreage through recent Alberta Crown Land Sale

Noel gas well expected to be on production during June
EGM to approve dividend expected to be called shortly


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 May 2021)

Ventas (un poquito de cada, entre un 20-30% de la posición):

Canada Nickel. A ver si sacan el PEA y la suelto. No me siento del todo cómodo con el Nickel.
Hecla Mining.
Alexco Resources.
Compras:

Kistos, sigo acumulando más energía. Voy con buena cobertura para cuando pare este verano en Albacete camino de Benidorm y el litro de gasolina esté a precio de atraco. Una primera entradita y tengo más cargas por 170 y 160.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 May 2021)

He retocado las cifras del año de Powerband con los datos que han sacado hoy:


Gross margin0,54​otros costes0,8​% comisión0,09​inc mom cost1,05​Crecimiento gross sales mom1,2​EneroFebreroMarzoAbrilMayoJunioJulioAgostoSeptiembreOctubreNoviembreDiciembreGross sales6,7​8​11,5​13,5​16,2​19,44​23,328​27,9936​33,59232​40,310784​48,3729408​58,047529​Gross Revenues Powerband0,603​0,72​1,035​1,215​1,458​1,7496​2,09952​2,519424​3,0233088​3,62797056​4,35356467​5,22427761​Net revenues Powerband0,32562​0,3888​0,5589​0,6561​0,78732​0,944784​1,1337408​1,36048896​1,63258675​1,9591041​2,35092492​2,82110991​Net YTD0,32562​0,71442​1,27332​1,92942​2,71674​3,661524​4,7952648​6,15575376​7,78834051​9,74744461​12,0983695​14,9194794​Expenses YTD0,8​1,64​2,48​3,32​4,16​5​5,84​6,68​7,52​8,36​9,2​10,04​Cash flow operations YTD-0,47438​-0,92558​-1,20668​-1,39058​-1,44326​-1,338476​-1,0447352​-0,52424624​0,26834051​1,38744461​2,89836954​4,87947944​


----------



## Wunderbarez (9 May 2021)

Hola, @*SargentoHighway, *el otro día escuché tu interesantísima aportación en el canal de Momentum y quería darte las gracias por tu presentación.
Por si en algún momento tienes tiempo para responderme, quería dejarte por aquí unas preguntas relacionadas con cosas comentaste en el vídeo a cerca de Novo Resources:

-Sobre la mina de Nullagine: Quinton esperó a que quebrara Millenium para comprarla porque le interesaba adquirir su _mill_ ¿Porqué quebró Millenium? ¿Simplemente se acabó el oro que había en sus terrenos? ¿La cantidad de oro era menor de lo esperado y no resultaba rentable minar? ¿La gestión de la empresa era incompetente?

-Sobre los terrenos de Karratha: Las pepitas de oro son grandes pero están en roca pura ¿Cómo hacían entonces para extraer el oro los que "minaban" con detectores de metales? Entiendo que si con un detector de metales podían encontrar las pepitas, es porque estaban en la superficie, entonces ¿Pegaban un martillazo y se llevaban los trozos de roca con pepita a su casa, o cómo hacían?.
Ligado a lo anterior, entiendo que cuando Quinton vio que había oro en cantidad y en superficie en Karratha, y por tanto barato de extraer, se pusieron a comprar terrenos como posesos, entonces ¿Cuando empezaron a comprar terrenos ellos ya tenían una idea o una teoría de como extraer aquel oro?, ¿o simplemente dijeron "bueno, aquí hay oro a mansalva en superficie, vamos a comprar todo lo que podamos y luego ya veremos que hacemos?. Porque recuerdo que también comentabas que la idea era llevar parte del material desde Karratha hasta Egina para clasificar el material utilizando el clasificador mecánico, entonces, ¿Como sería la idea, volar el terreno con explosivo para tener pedacitos manejables para el clasificador mecánico de Egina?

-Minerales a extraer: De los terrenos que poseen únicamente se extraerá oro, o al mismo tiempo se pueden extraer otros minerales como hierro, cobre, plata...

-Sobre la cotización: La mencionada ampliación de capital ¿Quiénes la va a "pagar" exactamente? Los que eran accionistas en el momento que se aprobó, alguien que compre ahora también podrá acudir, o entrará un nuevo grupo inversor...
Y otra pregunta sobre la cotización, comentabas que en mineras es importante recoger beneficios cuando el precio de la acción se aproxime a una resistencia porque pueden estar laterales durante mucho tiempo. En este caso ¿Cuánto tiempo de cotización en lateral le quedaría? porque si ya han hecho el primer vertido de oro, entonces, ¿Sería previsible que pronto la cotización empiece a subir? 

Bueno, pues que recuerde ahora mismo, eso es todo. Muchas gracias por haber leído todo, y disculpa si las preguntas que hago son absurdas, pero es que soy totalmente ignorante en lo que se refiere al tema de minería, y además, vi el vídeo el lunes, y aunque lo volví a ver el jueves, estoy preguntando de memoria y puede que esté mezclando cosas o recordando mal algo. Lo dicho, si has llegado hasta aquí, muchas gracias.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Hola, @*SargentoHighway, *el otro día escuché tu interesantísima aportación en el canal de Momentum y quería darte las gracias por tu presentación.
> Por si en algún momento tienes tiempo para responderme, quería dejarte por aquí unas preguntas relacionadas con cosas comentaste en el vídeo a cerca de Novo Resources:
> 
> -Sobre la mina de Nullagine: Quinton esperó a que quebrara Millenium para comprarla porque le interesaba adquirir su _mill_ ¿Porqué quebró Millenium? ¿Simplemente se acabó el oro que había en sus terrenos? ¿La cantidad de oro era menor de lo esperado y no resultaba rentable minar? ¿La gestión de la empresa era incompetente?
> ...



De Nullagine no me he documentado mucho pero Bob Moriarty en el libro o en su web rajaba de ellos por haber construido el Mill incorrecto y que a raíz de eso era una empresa que prácticamente subsistia para pagar sueldos y poco más. Paradójicamente los terrenos que vendieron a Novo tenían una mineralización que encajaba mejor con el tipo de Mill que habían construido. Como te digo cogelo con pinzas porque es la opinión de un tercero, habría que navegar un poco por informes anuales de esta gente y ver que pasaba ahí.

Se llevarían la roca entera, mira un par de ejemplos de comet well:







Ellos no sabían como extraer el oro en el momento de lanzarse a comprar tierras, sabían que había oro y el recorrido hasta producir en esos terrenos es un camino nuevo en la industria minera.

Ahora mismo en las operaciones que tienen también extraen plata, mira:




> Since commencement of processing operations on February 3, 2021 and pouring of Novo’s first gold bar on February 16, 2021 , a total of 7,375 fine oz Au and 1,158 fine oz Ag have been sold to date



A la ampliación de capital suelen acudir institucionales o grandes inversores/complejos, el retail que mueve pipas en comparación con los peces gordos no puede acudir a estas colocaciones privadas. Ya la han cerrado con sobresuscripción. Puede que sean inversores que ya tienen una parte en Novo 





__





NOVO Resources Corp.


Novo's focus is to evaluate, acquire and explore gold properties. The Company has an experienced management team in place, which has extensive expertise in identifying properties that have the best potential.




www.novoresources.com





Es dificil predecir lo que va a hacer el precio de una acción pero si se materializa alguno de los catalizadores positivos que comentabamos puede hacer que rompa el lateral. Por ejemplo que el ramp-up de las operaciones vaya bien y generen el cash previsto, o que les den los permisos de Egina, o que vaya bien el test con los clasificadores, o noticias de avances en la exploración...

En cualquier caso, Novo es un caso especial y como tal hay que valorarlo. Desde luego no es una inversión libre de riesgo tampoco. Las minas tienen muchos riesgos pero cotizando al precio que cotiza Novo parece que la parte de riesgo tiene menos recorrido a la baja.

Gracias a ti por haber visto el vídeo.


----------



## Wunderbarez (10 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> De Nullagine no me he documentado mucho pero Bob Moriarty en el libro o en su web rajaba de ellos por haber construido el Mill incorrecto y que a raíz de eso era una empresa que prácticamente subsistia para pagar sueldos y poco más. Paradójicamente los terrenos que vendieron a Novo tenían una mineralización que encajaba mejor con el tipo de Mill que habían construido. Como te digo cogelo con pinzas porque es la opinión de un tercero, habría que navegar un poco por informes anuales de esta gente y ver que pasaba ahí.
> 
> Se llevarían la roca entera, mira un par de ejemplos de comet well:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por haber respondido todo. He estado ojeando la página de Bob Moriarty y es muy interesante, si la hubiese leído antes no hubiese hecho falta preguntar algunas cosas, ahora me voy a entretener mucho leyendo sobre Novo. 
Al final que Millenium quebrara por la incompetencia de los directivos, es el mejor escenario posible para Novo, porque no sólo te quedas con su infraestructura, sino también con sus tierras llenas de oro. 
Por cierto, ¿Quinton Hennigh tiene algún otro proyecto o está centrado al 100% en el de Novo?

Por cierto,


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Muchas gracias por haber respondido todo. He estado ojeando la página de Bob Moriarty y es muy interesante, si la hubiese leído antes no hubiese hecho falta preguntar algunas cosas, ahora me voy a entretener mucho leyendo sobre Novo.
> Al final que Millenium quebrara por la incompetencia de los directivos, es el mejor escenario posible para Novo, porque no sólo te quedas con su infraestructura, sino también con sus tierras llenas de oro.
> Por cierto, ¿Quinton Hennigh tiene algún otro proyecto o está centrado al 100% en el de Novo?
> 
> Por cierto,



Colabora con un montón de proyectos como asesor, haciendo memoria creo que al menos New Found Gold, Mantaro Silver, Lion One Metals... no a nivel de que sea suyo el proyecto sino estando como consultor/asesor. 

En youtube participa bastante en un programa con Tavi Costa de Crescat Capital, te puedes saltar la presentación que hace Tavi siempre porque es sota caballo rey:


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 May 2021)

Se ha cumplido la primera parte, ya tenemos un IPC desbocado. Por cierto, jugada maestra la que he hecho de vender todos los semiconductores, ahora estaría comiéndome una corrección de tres pares de cojones.

Recompraré algún semiconductor sin ninguna prisa, solo si llegan a precios de autentico saldo.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> He vendido QORVO, EXK, CUR, WSTRF, NVIDIA y PLU. Voy a ir aprovechando las que vea que cotizan caro para vender e ir rotando a otras oportunidades que van saliendo. Me voy a desapalancar de la plata un poco porque pienso que el mercado va a dar mejores oportunidades de compra, tengo la teoría de que *cuando salga el IPC desbocado de Abril (que se reporta en Mayo) la cosa se va a poner tensa en los yield de los bonos.* Como siempre no se cumplirá un carajo de lo que pienso que va a pasar pero lo importante es tener un plan.
> 
> Predictive Discovery sigue a lo suyo.
> 
> ...


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

Cash manda.

Hoy IVN en línea con el mercado. Tienes idea como puedan venir resultados mañana?


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 May 2021)

Actualización de cartera

Ventas: Todo Eldorado Gold, una parte de District Metals, una parte de Canada Nickel y Hecla Mining. Hoy he vendido un 30% de Mongolian Mining.
Ampliaciones: i3c Energy y Kistos.
Nuevas incorporaciones:

Nevada Silver Corporation



> NEVADA SILVER CORPORATION
> 
> 
> What is this?
> ...



Nevada Silver es una (pseudo)IPO que salió a cotizar el 7 de Mayo. Metí paquete nada más abrir a 0,49 para calmar FOMO y luego paquetes más grandes a 0,44, 0,39 y 0,36. La gente de la AK la lleva a 0,33. El primer día pasaron por mis manos el 10% de las acciones negociadas, para haceros una idea de la iliquidez de la que hablamos.

Como véis arriba no es que tenga alto grado ni muchas onzas pero lo que me llama es la jurisdicción y el potencial de amplair la base de recursos. Creo que Eric Sprott ha entrado también con 2MM CAD pero le tira a todo el amigo.

Aquí el juego es esperar a la campaña de drillings, vender un poco de posición si se puede con +30% / +40%, y habiendo la base de recursos históricos que tienen raro sería que no tengan hits buenos desde el principio y salirnos en alguno de ellos.



> Osisko Mining
> 
> Capitalización: 1,15B CAD (3,23 CAD cierre 15/4/2021)
> 
> ...



Me gusta porque el management está cancelando acciones a manos llenas. 



juanmas dijo:


> Cash manda.
> 
> Hoy IVN en línea con el mercado. Tienes idea como puedan venir resultados mañana?



Estoy nadando en liquidez como no lo he hecho nunca. Salí de marzo con un poquito de palanca y ahora llevo casi un 35% de cash.

IVN saca resultados mañana? Teniendo en cuenta la fase en la que se encuentra IVN, están apilando el mineral y en paralelo haciendo la certificación del concentrador y mill, la presentación de resultados no va a mover nada la aguja. Lo único relevante sería comprobar cuando cash han quemado y ver la liquidez que tienen pero eso no debería ser problema.

En Junio enciencen el mill+concentrador y empiezan a sacar revenues. A partir de entonces es cuando los resultados que presente van a ser relevantes. Va a ser una maquina de generar cash.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 May 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (13 May 2021)

Ilustro lo de Osisko:


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 May 2021)

He pillado algo de Turquoise Hill, ayer salió muy castigada por el guidance de 2021.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 May 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (17 May 2021)

__





i3 Energy PLC Announces Contract Restructure & Dividend Creditor Consent, by @accesswire


Contract Restructuring with Baker Hughes, Creditor Consent to Proceed with Dividend




ceo.ca





i3 energy da otro paso para pagar dividendo a sus accionistas. Va a ser magnifico que nos paguen por esperar los drillings de Serenity.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (18 May 2021)

@SargentoHighway doble pregunta. Llevas Adriatic Metals? Sabes algo sobre esta repentina subida de la acción a falta de dos días para resultados cuando la minera está en fase de desarrolladora? La estaba siguiendo para entrarle alrededor de los 128 GBP y se me ha escapado jajajaj


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> @SargentoHighway doble pregunta. Llevas Adriatic Metals? Sabes algo sobre esta repentina subida de la acción a falta de dos días para resultados cuando la minera está en fase de desarrolladora? La estaba siguiendo para entrarle alrededor de los 128 GBP y se me ha escapado jajajaj



Ahora no la llevo, me salí pensando que podría cogerla más abajo y se me fue el punto de entrada.

Pues esta subida puede ser por el movimiento alcista de la plata y oro de estos días o bien porque alguien sabe algo...

Están pendientes de conseguir la financiación para.construir la mina. Es un pedazo de proyecto con alto grado y mucha cantidad de metales preciosos e industriales, lleva tanto tiempo en lateral porque está en esa etapa de la curva de Lassonde que es una travesía por el desierto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 May 2021)

Vendí mis Hecla Mining a 8,83, un premium del 36% respecto a la EMA de 50d. Me quedo con los contratos de opciones.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> PDI, parece que pueden hacer un nuevo descubrimiento en su proyecto Bankan:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641706



No he mirado estos días PDI que vergüenza, han hecho un buen descubrimiento en esos targets:



> New auger drilling reports high-grade gold at the Bankan Project with Argo Regional Target AG1 returning 12m @ 9.84g/t Au from 4m (BKAU0175) and 16m @ 2.02g/t Au from 4m (BKAU0294)



Y han sacado una colocación privada para una campaña de drillings grande:



> A$26.5M INSTITUTIONAL PLACEMENT TO FUEL 110,000m DRILLING AT BANKAN GOLD PROJECT HIGHLIGHTS • A$26.5 million institutional placement driven by tier-1 North American institutions supported by existing major shareholders. • 12 months’ drilling since discovery has delineated a very substantial and expanding gold system at NE Bankan. The raising accelerates resource definition drilling, and immediate testing of nine high order near-regional targets. • Program of at least 110,000m drilling planned, comprising infill, extensional and exploration drilling, targeting multi-million-ounce deposits across Predictive’s Guinea landholdings.



110.000 metros de drillings en los próximos 12 meses. Una dilución bárbara pero merece la pena continuar aquí.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 May 2021)

Me han llamado a margen en la cuenta de Binance donde tenía una parte de mis bitcoins. Aquí ya sabéis que no me importa contar mis cagadas. Por cierto la imagen que os adjunto es de una peli que os recomiendo ver.

Quizá os sorprenda que un inversor como yo que busco especular pero especular sobre valor como ciclos de materias primas o metales preciosos en una época de desmadre monetario invierta en bitcoins. Ya lo dije a principios de año, si el mercado tiene algo para mí en los bitcoins lo voy a aprovechar; no porque crea que sea una reserva de valor, ni porque crea que tenga valor intrínseco. Pero estoy aquí para ganar dinero y porque me gusta, para mi la inversión es un hobby, un sistema muy complejo donde hay miles de variables. Y el bitcoin es una parte más de ese sistema.

El caso es que a principios de año compré bitcoins en Kraken y más tarde he ido ampliando en Binance. En ambos sitios apalancado x5. Contando con el apalancamiento el valor total en mi cartera es de un 6%, con lo cual realmente tengo como colateral un 1,2% en capital. Pensé si comprar y hacer un buy&hold pase lo que pase, poner stoploss o dejar que el margin call hiciera su trabajo si tenía que hacerlo. Elegí lo tercero. Al margen de que pueda ser mejor o peor opción, eso fue lo que hice y hoy me han tumbado la cuenta de Binance.

Es lo que hay. La paco-tesis de inversión de principios de año sigue intacta. Los metales preciosos siguen sin reflejar el desmadre monetario y el bitcoin puede que tenga algo que ofrecer para que yo vaya y lo recoja. Me da igual que se mueva a golpe de twit del Elon Musk, yo aqui tengo una estrategia y no me desvío hasta que me follen también la cuenta de Kraken o que la plata/oro se aprecien considerablemente y me haga cerrar mi posición.

Corriendo un tupido velo, hoy he hecho lo siguiente:

* Tenía una orden de venta de GSP Resources con un +30% para sacar una parte de la posición. Es una exploradora y ultimamente me gusta sacar posición cuando llega a un determinado punto y a partir de ahi esperar pacientemente a los drillings. Es una manera de de-riskear la posición. Se me ha ejecutado la orden casi completa.
* He vendido el contrato de opciones de WPM. Estaba en verde, queda menos de un mes para vencimiento y quería preservar capital porque lo que veo es que los bonos tienen que subir para acompañar los datos de inflación y no va a ser bueno para la plata.
* He vendido lo poco que me quedaba de AXU en break even practicamente. 

Con la plata lo llevo avisando por aqui las ultimas semanas, estoy aligerando cartera porque creo que veremos debilidad antes de volver a ver máximos. Quizá me equivoque pero tengo posiciones para a aprovecharlo. Quizá no me equivoque y usaré la polvora que tengo para cargar más.


----------



## ping27 (20 May 2021)

Me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre mi paco-cartera. Ordenado por tamaño

Me estoy planteando recortar New Found Gold con un +200% o Aya con +100% para ampliar Novo o el sector del uranio en el que solo llevo un 2,5%

PD: mis pésame con lo de Aftermath, que también ando en ella. Benditos los días cuando la tenía a +70%.

Esta candente el tema del socialismo en Perú y Chile, productores de 75% del cobre, que ha estado subiendo fuerte. Preocupante en general el tema de las nacionalizaciones en las materias primas donde ya se ven malas noticias de paises como Kyrgistan o Mongolia.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 May 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 663608
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre mi paco-cartera. Ordenado por tamaño
> 
> ...




Esta muy bien tu cartera, son todas de muchisima calidad se nota que has ido haciendo investigación. Quizá yo metería algo más de uranio, cobre, niquel si se ven buenos dips; cobre y niquel están muy recalentados. La que a mi me resulta mas atractiva es el cobre, me parece que vamos a seguir viendo escasez y es lo que va a tirar el precio para arriba.

Ilustremos la miseria de Aftermath:




Cuando estaba a 0.78 racanee unos céntimos y puse la orden de venta a 0.83 creo. DEP.

Una pena lo de Peru, Chile y preocupante lo de Centerra Gold.


----------



## Pepotin (21 May 2021)

Hola Sargento:
Un seguidor tuyo, jejeje
Que opinas de la minería en españistan? sigues a la gente de Pan Global Resources (PGZ)? el proyecto empieza a tener buenos mimbres con un drilling survey dando buenos resultados y la acción lleva un mes de mayo interesante, aunque están en un early stage del proyecto de escacena, simplemente de delimitación del yacimiento, y con mucho recorrido aún......


SargentoHighway dijo:


> Si os digo que soy accionista de una mina en españa que me decís? Que si toy loco verdad? Imagino que os suena Aznalcóllar; pues mirad esta ficha sobre Emerita Resources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Sargento:
Un seguidor tuyo, y darte las gracias por lo de Powerband que me permitió sacar unos durillos, jejeje
Ya que veo que llevas algo de la minería en españistan? sigues a la gente de Pan Global Resources (PGZ)? el proyecto empieza a tener buenos mimbres con un drilling survey dando buenos resultados y la acción lleva un mes de mayo interesante, aunque están en un early stage del proyecto de escacena, simplemente de delimitación del yacimiento, y con mucho recorrido aún......


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 May 2021)

Pepotin dijo:


> Hola Sargento:
> Un seguidor tuyo, jejeje
> Que opinas de la minería en españistan? sigues a la gente de Pan Global Resources (PGZ)? el proyecto empieza a tener buenos mimbres con un drilling survey dando buenos resultados y la acción lleva un mes de mayo interesante, aunque están en un early stage del proyecto de escacena, simplemente de delimitación del yacimiento, y con mucho recorrido aún......
> 
> ...



Gracias me alegro que hayas hecho dinero con PBX.

No conocía el proyecto de Pan Global Resources, veo que Escacena es adyacente a Aznalcollar. Me la quedo en seguimiento.

Al final ya sabes que en España la minería es un sector odiado y poco favorecido. Lo importante es diversificar. Si te tiran el proyecto por algún motivo o algún permiso que no le conceden pues te hace daño a un % pequeño de la cartera. Esa es la clave.

Una mina se te puede ir a la mierda por muchos motivos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> +100% en 3 semanas. Aviso en que como dije esto es un boleto de lotería.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 649757



Ya es x3


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 May 2021)

Cambios en cartera:

He vendido Hi Sun y Canada Nickel. La segunda le toca una pequeña travesía por el desierto hasta que hagan más exploración o tengan la manera de construir la mina. He cargado más i3 Energy (están teniendo ventas, a la gente no le debe gustar que le paguen dividendos por esperar el resultado de la exploración) y más Predictive Discovery.

Voy a comprar más DMX:





__





District Intersects 8.2 m at 10.3% Zinc, 4.5% Lead, 66.2 g/t Silver, 1.7 g/t Gold, and 0.08% Copper at Tomtebo Property, by @newsfile


Vancouver, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - May 25, 2021) - District Metals Corp. (TSXV: DMX) (FSE: DFPP) ("District" or the "Company") is pleased to report assay results for the first three drill holes from the maiden drilling program at the high grade polymetallic Tomtebo Property located...




ceo.ca





Voy a comprar más Emerita Resources.





__





Decklar Resources - Decklar Resources Inc. Announces Update to Oza-1 Well Re-Entry


Decklar Resources Inc. is an oil and minerals exploration and development company principally focused on low risk appraisal and development opportunities in the prolific West African region. The Company is developing the Oza Field located onshore in Oil Mining Lease (OML) 11 in Nigeria and is...




www.decklarresources.com





Pongo lo que me gusta de la noticia:



> Decklar is also pleased to announce that it continues to make good progress on evaluations and negotiations for additional proven undeveloped oil and gas fields in Nigeria that have significant reserves and near-term production potential.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 May 2021)

Powerband Investor Presentation


Get started with Beautiful.ai today.




www.beautiful.ai


----------



## Cuqui (27 May 2021)

@SargentoHighway como ves entrar ahora en ivanhoe? muy tarde? llevo meses detras de ella y por una cosa o por otra no he entrado y llevo esa maldita espina clavada.


----------



## Mr Soul (27 May 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> @SargentoHighway como ves entrar ahora en ivanhoe? muy tarde? llevo meses detras de ella y por una cosa o por otra no he entrado y llevo esa maldita espina clavada.



También me interesa tu opinión, Sargento. 
Yo llevo Ivanhoe a $6.5, entré cuando se habló de ella en Momentum, pero me interesa tu opinión sobre el potencial que le ves a la acción. 

También, y si no es mucho pedir, te lanzo un comentario por si quieres decirme algo. Hay una minera de oro que llevo tiempo siguiendo y que veo como posible inversión value a medio plazo. Seguro que la conoces, es Anglogold Ashanti. Soy consciente de que se me escaparán mil cosas cuando me pongo a analizar una empresa (y una minera más todavía). Por eso, si tienes una opinión formada sobre esta minera y mi perspectiva de inversión value a medio plazo en ella, te agradecería un comentario. 

Por lo demás, un saludo y muy buen hilo.


----------



## Cuqui (27 May 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> También me interesa tu opinión, Sargento.
> Yo llevo Ivanhoe a $6.5, entré cuando se habló de ella en Momentum, pero me interesa tu opinión sobre el potencial que le ves a la acción.
> 
> También, y si no es mucho pedir, te lanzo un comentario por si quieres decirme algo. Hay una minera de oro que llevo tiempo siguiendo y que veo como posible inversión value a medio plazo. Seguro que la conoces, es Anglogold Ashanti. Soy consciente de que se me escaparán mil cosas cuando me pongo a analizar una empresa (y una minera más todavía). Por eso, si tienes una opinión formada sobre esta minera y mi perspectiva de inversión value a medio plazo en ella, te agradecería un comentario.
> ...



Me siento como una mala copia tuya con retraso.


----------



## Mr Soul (27 May 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me siento como una mala copia tuya con retraso.



Pues yo no soy más que una mala copia de Momentum sin retraso. 
Las gracias y la enhorabuena, a ellos. 
Dejemos hablar al Sargento, no le ensuciemos, que lo tiene muy cuidadito.


----------



## herodes2 (27 May 2021)

Una pregunta S. Highway, que le ves a I3 energy para aumentar la posición(para lo que es tú portfolio es de las posiciones más tochas) dejando de lado el dividendo y comparándola con Kistos ?


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 May 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Una pregunta S. Highway, que le ves a I3 energy para aumentar la posición(para lo que es tú portfolio es de las posiciones más tochas) dejando de lado el dividendo y comparándola con Kistos ?



Quizá es algo psicologico pero he estado tanto tiempo pensando que nunca la iba a ver por debajo de 0,15 que ahora que la gente la está soltando a 0.13 ... ¿quien no se deja seducir por eso? Y más cuando sabes que tienes un activo que está produciendo 10.000 boepd y que vas a recibir un parte de fcf anual en forma de dividendos mientras que el resto lo emplean en exploración.

Nunca me habían pagado por esperar sentado a que salgan los drillings.

Kistos tengo ordenes de compra puestas aún. Si toca mi precio aumentaré. Si, ya se que no se debe ratear precio así cuando el activo es bueno pero que le vamos a hacer, soy así, me gusta ratear precio como si estuviese en un bazar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 May 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> También me interesa tu opinión, Sargento.
> Yo llevo Ivanhoe a $6.5, entré cuando se habló de ella en Momentum, pero me interesa tu opinión sobre el potencial que le ves a la acción.
> 
> También, y si no es mucho pedir, te lanzo un comentario por si quieres decirme algo. Hay una minera de oro que llevo tiempo siguiendo y que veo como posible inversión value a medio plazo. Seguro que la conoces, es Anglogold Ashanti. Soy consciente de que se me escaparán mil cosas cuando me pongo a analizar una empresa (y una minera más todavía). Por eso, si tienes una opinión formada sobre esta minera y mi perspectiva de inversión value a medio plazo en ella, te agradecería un comentario.
> ...



Ivanhoe, tienes varios catalizadores a corto plazo. Exploración, ampliación de la mina actual con varias fases y las minas de zinc (kipushi) y platino (platreef).

Es una historia enorme la de ivanhoe.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> También me interesa tu opinión, Sargento.
> Yo llevo Ivanhoe a $6.5, entré cuando se habló de ella en Momentum, pero me interesa tu opinión sobre el potencial que le ves a la acción.
> 
> También, y si no es mucho pedir, te lanzo un comentario por si quieres decirme algo. Hay una minera de oro que llevo tiempo siguiendo y que veo como posible inversión value a medio plazo. Seguro que la conoces, es Anglogold Ashanti. Soy consciente de que se me escaparán mil cosas cuando me pongo a analizar una empresa (y una minera más todavía). Por eso, si tienes una opinión formada sobre esta minera y mi perspectiva de inversión value a medio plazo en ella, te agradecería un comentario.
> ...



Sobre Anglogold Ashanti, sin echar ningún número. ¿que te gusta de ella?, ¿que catalizadores tenemos este año?


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> @SargentoHighway como ves entrar ahora en ivanhoe? muy tarde? llevo meses detras de ella y por una cosa o por otra no he entrado y llevo esa maldita espina clavada.



Te coges la posición que tenías pensado abrir la divides en 4 partes y metes una cada quince días o cada mes. Ojo que a lo mejor vemos rebajas:





__





Metal Bulletin is part of Fastmarkets







www.metalbulletin.com





Si el mercado se lo toma mal vas a tener buena oportunidad de comprar con rebaja.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 May 2021)

Espero que hiciérais buen acopio de AIRBUS tal y como como os dije hace un año, pequeños... ya casi vamos por el 100% de revalorización.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Espero que hiciérais buen acopio de AIRBUS tal y como como os dije hace un año, pequeños... ya casi vamos por el 100% de revalorización.



Mano débil por aquí, me pilló muy tiernecito aún. Habrá que aprender para aprovechar otras oportunidades.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Mano débil por aquí, me pilló muy tiernecito aún. Habrá que aprender para aprovechar otras oportunidades.



Aún le queda subida hasta la zona de los 140, su zona previa a la crisis, ojo!


----------



## Mr Soul (28 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sobre Anglogold Ashanti, sin echar ningún número. ¿que te gusta de ella?, ¿que catalizadores tenemos este año?



Lo que me ha gustado de esta compañía es la solidez financiera y una política orientada al accionista.
Destacaría (datos de ejercicio 2020),

*Incremento de free cash flow del 485%, de $127m en 2019 a $743m en 2020.
*Incremento de efectivo procedente de actividades de explotación del 58%, de $1,047m en 2019 a 1,654m en 2020.
*Financiación futura asegurada con $700m procedentes de bono a 10 años con un "récord low" cupón del 3,75 anual.
*Reducción de deuda del 62%, de $1,580m en 2029 a $597m en 2020. Es el nivel más bajo de deuda de la empresa en los últimos 10 años (en esta redacción de deuda ha tenido que ver la venta de tres minas que la compañía tenía en Sudáfrica por $300m a Harmony Gold)
*Multiplicacion x5 del dividendo, de $0,9 dólares por acción en 2019 a 0,48 en 2020.

De la lectura de sus presentaciones lo que he extraído es que es una compañía muy centrada en el control de costes, la fortaleza del balance y la orientación al accionista. Cotiza ahora sobre los $24 y justo hace un año (julio 2020) estuvo a $38.
Mi idea es que la solidez de las cuentas pudiera verse reflejada en la cotización en el medio plazo.

En cuanto a expectativas futuras de la compañía están centrados en una estrategia consistente en incrementar sus reservas de mineral y extender la vida útil de sus minas. Este mapa y una explicación de la CEO quizás sean útiles para valorar su estrategia:




“2020 was a strong year for AngloGold Ashanti. We are delivering on our strategy, thanks to careful management and the diversified and balanced nature of our portfolio. Our investment case is clear, with visible near-term and long-term catalysts to unlock value and realise the full potential of the portfolio,” Ramon commented. She said
the primary drivers of production growth in the company’s five-year indicative outlook are expected to be the ramp-up to steady-state production at Obuasi, in Ghana, following the site’s redevelopment into a world-class asset.

Another driver will be the Tropicana gold mine, in Australia, reverting to normalised production levels following the reinvestment in its life extension, as well as planned production gains above 2020 levels from the miner’s Mineração, in Brazil, and Siguiri, in Guinea, operations, as well as the Sunrise dam, which is in Australia.

From 2024, the Gramalote project, in Colombia, will start contributing to group production. This will be followed in 2025 by the startup of Quebradone, also in Colombia.

These projects are, however, dependent on a positive investment decision by the company’s board in each case.







Esto es un poco por alto lo que me ha llamado la atención de Anglogold. La cuestión es que ando buscando una minera consolidada para el medio plazo y con esta idea planteo el tema de Anglogold. 
Soy muy novato, seguramente haya mejores opciones para lo que ando buscando, así que soy todo ojos a lo que puedas comentar, Sargento. 
Por supuesto, muchas gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Lo que me ha gustado de esta compañía es la solidez financiera y una política orientada al accionista.
> Destacaría (datos de ejercicio 2020),
> 
> *Incremento de free cash flow del 485%, de $127m en 2019 a $743m en 2020.
> ...



Pinta bien, por gráfico no es que sea un cañón pero parece que tienen previsto crecer.

¿Solo vas a abrir esa posición? ¿No quieres diversificar pillando el ETF de productora de oro que está disponible en europa (G2X)? Es dificil encontrar carteras a largo plazo en la que no quieres tocar mucho y superar a ese ETF. Con una posición sería muy dificil.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (28 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Quizá es algo psicologico pero he estado tanto tiempo pensando que nunca la iba a ver por debajo de 0,15 que ahora que la gente la está soltando a 0.13 ... ¿quien no se deja seducir por eso? Y más cuando sabes que tienes un activo que está produciendo 10.000 boepd y que vas a recibir un parte de fcf anual en forma de dividendos mientras que el resto lo emplean en exploración.
> 
> Nunca me habían pagado por esperar sentado a que salgan los drillings.
> 
> Kistos tengo ordenes de compra puestas aún. Si toca mi precio aumentaré. Si, ya se que no se debe ratear precio así cuando el activo es bueno pero que le vamos a hacer, soy así, me gusta ratear precio como si estuviese en un bazar.



De cuánto es el dividendo? Crees que es buen momento de entrar en l3 a precios actuales? Estaba esperando para entrar en Adriatic Metals pero no está en los precios que me gustaría, y veo que esta también es una buena opción aunque no sea el mismo tipo de minera. Gracias!!


----------



## Mr Soul (28 May 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pinta bien, por gráfico no es que sea un cañón pero parece que tienen previsto crecer.
> 
> ¿Solo vas a abrir esa posición? ¿No quieres diversificar pillando el ETF de productora de oro que está disponible en europa (G2X)? Es dificil encontrar carteras a largo plazo en la que no quieres tocar mucho y superar a ese ETF. Con una posición sería muy dificil.



Gracias por la idea del ETF. No he tenido nunca ETFs y, la verdad, no había valorado la posibilidad que comentas. Parece interesante. 
Sigo tu hilo y a la vista de lo que se comenta en él tomaré la decisión. Si estoy dispuesto a abrir más de una posición en mineras porque mi idea es diversificar un poco mi cartera y, a día de hoy, solamente llevo una minera : Ivanhoe. En todo caso, la idea de Ivanhoe (ampliando posición en los dips) + el ETF que comentas parece muy segura. 
Seguiré dándole vueltas unos días. 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2021)

__





Emerita Resources


Emerita is a Canadian natural resource company engaged in the acquisition, exploration and development of mineral properties in Europe, with a primary focus on exploring in Spain and Brazil.




www.emeritaresources.com





Muchas cosas interesantes en este NR de Emerita, desgranamos:

Assays de drills de la infanta en un mes. Me parece una sobrada, no me lo creo.
Ahora tienen $8MM CAD y van a mobilizar otro drill rig.
Han adquirido un proyecto, "Nuevo Tintillo", a 10km de Aznalcollar.
Van a hacer un estudio geofísico de toda la propiedad de Paymogo.
Hace unos días circularon esto en ceo.ca:




Ya sabemos que es Nuevo Tintillo, ahora falta saber lo que es Ontario, ha circulado este mapa:


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> De cuánto es el dividendo? Crees que es buen momento de entrar en l3 a precios actuales? Estaba esperando para entrar en Adriatic Metals pero no está en los precios que me gustaría, y veo que esta también es una buena opción aunque no sea el mismo tipo de minera. Gracias!!



Echando numeros, de su NR:



> Based on current strip pricing, i3 forecasts 2021 net operating income (revenue minus royalties, opex, transportation and processing) of approximately* CAD 38mm* (USD 31mm), which integrates i3's initial implementation of a disciplined hedging strategy and excludes expected 2021 cash flow from either the Noel or Clearwater initiatives described herein. The Company plans to opportunistically hedge 50% of its oil volumes and 50% to 70% of its gas volumes in order to protect its dividend policy and expected production maintenance capital expenditures.



Quieren dar de entrada un 20% del fcf en dividendo lo que nos deja con 7,6MM CAD entre 722,45 MM acciones sería 0,0105 a 0,13 CAD que estaba ahora nos da 8% de dividendo.


----------



## Minadeperro (28 May 2021)

Hola Sargento.

No sé si podrías aclararme una duda en relación a Novo. Si estoy consultando bien, Novo es propietaria de 15 millones de acciones de New Found Gold...lo que supondría un 10% del total de acciones.

Entiendo que la subida que llevamos estas últimas jornadas en Novo vienen derivadas de esa posición y los resultados positivos de los drillings de New Found Gold ¿Es correcto?


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Hola Sargento.
> 
> No sé si podrías aclararme una duda en relación a Novo. Si estoy consultando bien, Novo es propietaria de 15 millones de acciones de New Found Gold...lo que supondría un 10% del total de acciones.
> 
> Entiendo que la subida que llevamos estas últimas jornadas en Novo vienen derivadas de esa posición y los resultados positivos de los drillings de New Found Gold ¿Es correcto?




Exacto! 15 millones de acciones que ahora tienen un valor de mercado de 171,45 millones de dolares canadienses. Nada mal. Qué bien nos vendría que alguna major compre New Found Gold con cash.

He pensado lo mismo, el movimiento de estos días puede deberse a esa revalorización de New Found Gold.

ps: Y el oro que ha subido.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 May 2021)

Muy bien PDI, oro de alto grado muy cerca de superficie en otro proyecto distinto de Bankan y abierto porque han usado un power augier que no llega más alla de los 10m.



https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/b3d58c62-b81.pdf



6M @ 32G/T GOLD FROM FIRST DRILLING AT KOUNDIAN PROJECT, GUINEA

Predictive Discovery Limited (ASX: PDI, Predictive or the Company) is pleased to announce outstanding results from its first program of power auger drilling and rock chip sampling at its Koundian Project, 115km ENE of the Company’s flagship Bankan Project, and part of Predictive’s extensive Guinea landholdings (Fig. 2). HIGHLIGHTS • Power auger drilling from the Koundian

Project has returned shallow high-grade gold (Fig.1) along a corridor of interpreted NE orientated structures:
• 6m @ 32.0g/t Au from 4m (to EOH), incl. 4m @ 45.0g/t Au from 4m (KDNAU0473)
• 6m @ 9.8g/t Au from 4m (to EOH) (KDNAU0406)
• 6m @ 1.3g/t Au from 4m (to EOH) (KDNAU0546)




Actualizo cartera, vendí algo de Energy Fuels y me he quitado todo Hi Sun:




Tengo una posición de liquidez del 40% de lo que tengo invertido. Hacía tiempo que no estaba tan liquido.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 May 2021)

i3 energy viene con un acuerdo pequeñito pero que suma:






i3 Energy PLC Announces South Simonette Consolidation – ROFR Exercise, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / May 31, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E) (TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce the execution of a strategic acquisition in its core Simonette area, taking operatorship and doubling its...




ceo.ca


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jun 2021)

__





QC Copper Intersects 76.5m of 0.78% Copper Equivalent in the Saddle Zone Between Springer and Perry Mines, by @newswire


TORONTO, May 31, 2021 /CNW/ - QC Copper and Gold Inc. ("QC Copper" or the "Company") (TSXV: QCCU) is pleased to report assay results from its recently completed drill program on its flagship Opemiska Copper-Gold project in the Chibougamau-Chapais mining district. These drill results are from the...




pro.ceo.ca


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jun 2021)

https://cdn-ceo-ca.s3.amazonaws.com/1gbaukk-Mantaro-investor-Deck-Web.pdf



Hoy sale a cotizar Mantaro Silver en Venture. A tener en cuenta dos cosas: * viene con el sello de Quinton Hennigh dentro del equipo, eso tiene su lado positivo y su lado de hype * Es en Peru. Como sabéis alli las cosas están jodidas con las elecciones ya que los comunistas han dicho que van a nacionalizar el sector minero. Van perdiendo segun las encuestas, pero no le perdamos ojo.




PS: las encuestas de intención de voto dan victoria a Castillo, buena mierda les espera.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Jun 2021)

A que me refiero con hype:


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Jun 2021)

Otro pasito más de i3 Energy para pagarnos el dividendo:






i3 Energy PLC Announces Result of General Meeting, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, ENGLAND / ACCESSWIRE / June 3, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E) (TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce that, following the conclusion of its general meeting held earlier today, the resolution was duly passed...




ceo.ca





i3 Energy desde aquí sigo insistiendo en que la parte de riesgo está muy limitada y la parte de beneficio tiene recorrido:

Producen casi 10k boepd en el western canadian sedimentary basin
Potencial de exploración en el mar del norte: Serenity y Liberator. Serenity en proceso de farmout, ojo que por aqui puede haber sorpresas según su ultimo NR.
Norte/Sur Simonette, con potencial de 26.000 boepd + royalties de 5-15% en un área de 42km2
Approx dividendo 8%
Tax pools 130 MM CAD

Sobre GSP Resource escribí esto en Abril:



> He vuelto a GSP Resources, les queda cash para una campaña de drillings, capitalizan 4MM CAD con lo cual la parte de riesgo parece acotada y siempre está sobrevolando la posibilidad de que les compren.



Pues si, la parte de riesgo estaba tan acotada que ya capitaliza 8MM CAD. Así son las exploradoras, hay que pillarlas antes de que anuncien drillings y te puedes permitir quitar un poco de riesgo por el camino como hice yo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Jun 2021)

De PDI, esta madrugada



https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/4eaeb8a1-42c.pdf


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> De PDI, esta madrugada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está muy bien, no por el grado porque son a gran profundidad sino por la confirmación de que el depósito tiene continuidad a más profundidad. Siempre tenemos que tener en cuenta en este depósito que empieza en la misma superficie.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Está muy bien, no por el grado porque son a gran profundidad sino por la confirmación de que el depósito tiene continuidad a más profundidad. Siempre tenemos que tener en cuenta en este depósito que empieza en la misma superficie.



Aún así es un buen grado, ¿no? Aunque supongo que a tanta profundida será mucho menos rentable.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Aún así es un buen grado, ¿no? Aunque supongo que a tanta profundida será mucho menos rentable.



Si fuera un drill aislado que encuentra oro a esa profundidad, es malo. Pero tratandose de un drill que modela un depósito desde la superficie, son muy buenas noticias. Cuanto más grande sea mejor.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jun 2021)

He entrado en Gatling Exploration. Otro de esos casos de poco recorrido a la baja y gran potencial al alza.

Estimación de recursos histórica y modelado de lo que llevan drillado:




Cotizan apenas 16MM CAD, tienen muchos drillings que sacar a lo largo del año y está pendiente sacar una estimación de recursos actualizada.


----------



## ping27 (4 Jun 2021)

Esta me da buena espina a mi también. La recomendaron en el foro de goldstockdata. 

¿Estás suscrito también? ¿Cuáles son tus fuentes de información? (No me refiero en plan Feministro )


----------



## juanmas (4 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


>



Aúpa ahí con esta, a ver si nos hace ricos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Esta me da buena espina a mi también. La recomendaron en el foro de goldstockdata.
> 
> ¿Estás suscrito también? ¿Cuáles son tus fuentes de información? (No me refiero en plan Feministro )



No sabía, está bien ese foro? Merece la pena suscribirse? Creo que esta la conocí en ceo.ca.

Mis fuentes son este foro, la plataforma minera de forocoches, grupos de telegram/discord y ceo.ca. En ceo.ca sigo a varios muy metidos en esto de la exploración y sigo en que acciones ponen comentarios. Hacerse usuario en ceo.ca es extremadamente barato y además de lo mencionado tiene notificaciones push al móvil para recibir noticias, compras de los insiders... entre otras features.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jun 2021)

Vamosss Keiko, hay que parar el comunismo en Perú que quiere arrancarnos de las manos nuestras preciadas minas:









Peru's Castillo falls in polls, suggesting photo finish against Fujimori


Peruvian socialist presidential candidate Pedro Castillo slipped further in public opinion polls on Friday, setting up what appeared to be a dead heat against right-wing Keiko Fujimori two days before Sunday's runoff election.




www.reuters.com


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jun 2021)

Os adjunto otra colaboración que he hecho con los grandes de momentum, esta vez hablando de Uranio. Como siempre quedo muy agradecido de que me dejen participar aportando lo que sé.

En el programa también tenemos al gran @Muttley abriéndonos los ojos sobre los planes de pensiones y una manera alternativa y más ventajosa para nosotros de construirlo en base a inversión en oro y plata.

Ojo que muchas de las minas que presento están muy muy muy recalentadas, aunque al sector le queda mucho recorrido al alza si el uranio despega pero si yo tuviese que abrir posición pondría órdenes en soportes que vea por análisis técnico.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2021)

Lo de Perú pinta feo, parece que va a ganar el ser mononeuronal ese que dice que hay pocos impuestos y que quiere nacionalizar las minas.

Ayer entré en Vanstar Mining Resources:

Nelligan: Tiene un 25% con IAMGOLD 75% en un proyecto de 3,25Moz Au. IAMGOLD pone la pasta hasta la producción y para conseguir un 5% adicional tiene que sacar un FS. Vanstar mantiene un 1% NSR en el resto de concesiones del proyecto. Cero dilución por tanto para nosotros hasta ser un productor. Drillings en Junio que pueden aumentar la base de recursos.
Felix, drillings para Septiembre.
Otros proyectos: Amanda, Frida & Eva.
Todos en Canada.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2021)

Novo:






CEO.CA | Mobile Investment Conference


Discussion channel for # on CEO.CA, an investment chat community for Canada's small cap markets




ceo.ca




@nasdaq/nullagine-gold-project-update




En la slide anterior se puede ver como va el rampup de Beaton's Creek. En Mayo han producido 5.064 onzas. De acuerdo con el PEA deberían ir hacia 8.333 onzas / mes que equivale a 100k onzas / año. Tienen 45MM CAD en el bolsillo y el portfolio vale casi 200MM CAD.

A partir de agosto se va a sentir el efecto del grade-control por el que tuvieron que ampliar capital. Actualmente: 5064 oz * 31.1 grams per troy oz / 124000 t / 0.945 recovery rate = 1.34 gpt head grade. Nada mal para estar minando con bulldozers.


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

Mal día hoy para los metaleros. Oro, Plata, Platino, Cobre, Zinc, todas bajando y las mineras recortando bastante la cotización. A ver si viene la puñetera inflación para que el sector despegue con fuerza.


----------



## Membroza (16 Jun 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Aún le queda subida hasta la zona de los 140, su zona previa a la crisis, ojo!



Puede que llegue, pero ten en cuenta que ahora de deuda tienen casi el doble. 8,5B € en 2019 vs 15B € 2021. Esa deuda con las proyecciones de beneficios podría tardarse en pagar 4/5 años.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Jun 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Puede que llegue, pero ten en cuenta que ahora de deuda tienen casi el doble. 8,5B € en 2019 vs 15B € 2021. Esa deuda con las proyecciones de beneficios podría tardarse en pagar 4/5 años.



Pecata minuta... además, tras 17 años, ayer se acordó entre EEUU y la UE eliminar aranceles mutuos de Boeing y Airbus.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jun 2021)

He estado con mucho lío en casa, actualizo un poco:


He cogido un poco de Tarachi Gold (en el OTC de USA, en Canadá cotiza en el infame CSE que no hay manera de comprarlo desde IBKR ni Degiro). Tienen una mina de relaves que les permitiría sacar cash flow y los proyectos de exploración pintan bien bien. Serían unas 15.000 oz/año, que viene a ser 700 USD/onza asumiendo un AISC de 1.000 USD lo que nos deja 12,9MM CAD/año. He abierto una pequeñisima posición y voy a ir ampliando a medida que vaya cayendo porque creo que va a haber mucho papel de las compras que han hecho ultimamente. Tienen 3.708ha de exploración en Sonora (muy cerca de Mulatos, de Alamos Gold) y un programa de drillings en marcha, tanto pendiente de resultados en el laboratorio como de que las perforadoras empiecen a girar en alguno de sus proyectos a lo largo de los siguientes meses.
Entro con posición fuerte en Tectonic Metals. No acostumbro a meter tanto en un juego de exploración pero me ha gustado bastante la idea que tienen de buscar vetas con menor inclinación.
En PBX tenemos ampliación de capital, oportunidad para cargar a 0,6x y yo me voy a dejar alguna orden en 0,5 por si suena la flauta.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jun 2021)

Por cierto he tomado pérdidas en Sumo Logic, las he vendido en paquetes entre 20 y 21. No todo puede ser siempre beneficios, las llevaba a 24.


----------



## anonimocobarde (17 Jun 2021)

https://investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/f25f2ab8-73a.pdf


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Jun 2021)

Bien por PDI, toca esperar y ver como preparan las estimación de recursos para el Q3.

He ampliado Decklar Resources, y si sigue cayendo compro más. Es un juego de desarrollo y exploración que puede tener bastante retorno.

En cuanto a i3 Energy, han salido estimaciones de recursos de sus activos en Canadá:






i3 Energy PLC Announces i3 Canada Ltd YE 2020 Reserves, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / June 17, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E)(TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce the 2020 year-end reserves for its subsidiary i3 Energy Canada Ltd. i3's independent reserve report (the 'GLJ...




ceo.ca





A destacar lo que he dicho en alguna ocasión, que esta gente tiene tax credits y no están pagando impuestos en Canadá:



> _(1) The Company is not in a tax paying position due to Canadian tax loss pools._



Me quedo con estos puntos:



> The Before-tax Net Present Value of cash flows attributable to the reserves, discounted at 10%, is USD 97mm for the Proved Reserves ('1P') and USD 183mm for the Proved plus Probable Reserves ('2P'), indicative of the numerous economic development opportunities in the Company's portfolio.
> Proved Producing Reserves are 17.51 million barrels of oil equivalent ('mmboe'), representing 55% of all 1P Reserves and Proved plus Probable Producing Reserves are 22.83 mmboe representing 43% of all 2P Reserves, indicative of relatively low risk reserves.
> Top-tier, low-decline asset base as exhibited by projected first year declines of 13% on a 2P basis. Actual observed declines since i3's acquisition of these assets are significantly below this projection.
> The Company's Proved plus Probable Reserves are comprised of 62% natural gas and 38% oil and natural gas liquids ('NGLs').



Y ha salido otro NR con temas varios:






i3 Energy PLC Announces Operational & Dividend Update & Prod. Acquisition, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / June 17, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E)(TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce the following update.




ceo.ca







> i3 has elected to drill two high-return wells in the Company's producing Wapiti area during July at a net cost of USD 2.1mm, equivalent to 1.3x next twelve months ('*NTM*') forecasted net operating income ('*NOI*' = revenue minus royalty, opex, transportation and processing costs).
> Executed Letter of Intent ('*LOI*') (expected to complete in Q2 2021) for a synergistic Cardium and Dunvegan focused production acquisition at Wapiti (currently producing 230 boepd) which, if it was to complete, could deliver NTM production of c.310 boepd after i3 performs six reactivations at a total acquisition and capital cost of approximately USD 410k, resulting in an effective acquisition multiple of 0.6x NTM NOI.
> Canadian acquisitions and drilling initiatives announced during H1 2021 (including the two above) are estimated to increase i3's NTM NOI to approximately USD 44mm, a 42% increase over the previous guidance which excluded these, and grow production towards 10,000 boe/d.
> A new corporate presentation is available on the Company's website which summarizes the net effect i3's 2021 acquisition and drilling initiatives on its Canadian business.
> ...



Drillings de dos pozos en Wapiti, adquisición de activos que van a sumar 310 boepd, guidance de 44MM USD (54 MM CAD) NOI, anuncian que reclasifican los 2MM CAD como un dividendo especial que van a separar del FCF de 2021 y que se planificará tan pronto tengan el resultado definitivo del tribunal el 29 junio.

Han actualizado por fin la presentación corporativa, ya no hay que dedicar varias horas a unir los puntos de sus informes anuales y los informes de otros:



https://i3.energy/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/20210617-i3-Corporate-Update-vF.pdf


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Jun 2021)

Vídeo de Decklar, tiene unos días:



Noticias de hoy de Decklar:






CEO.CA | Mobile Investment Conference


Discussion channel for # on CEO.CA, an investment chat community for Canada's small cap markets




ceo.ca




@nasdaq/oza-1-well-re-entry-update

Si a mitad de Julio son productores y el flujo de petróleo es bueno nos coronamos.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (18 Jun 2021)

Conoces esta minera de vanadio tambien del pais de nuestro amigo Boris , segun se dice es un yacimiento enorme y la extracion del vanadio es muy barata , no se si la has estudiado , Ferro-Alloy Resources Limited FAR.L.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Conoces esta minera de vanadio tambien del pais de nuestro amigo Boris , segun se dice es un yacimiento enorme y la extracion del vanadio es muy barata , no se si la has estudiado , Ferro-Alloy Resources Limited FAR.L.



No los conocía, he estado mirándolo. La historia es que hoy tienen una planta de reciclaje de la que ya sacan cash y tienen Balasausqandiq que es un depósito ciertamente unico por ser de tipo sedimentario y prometen poder operarlo de manera low cost. De hecho dicen que solo con los subproductos ya tendrían cash flow positivo con lo cual la extracción del vanadio les sale más que gratis.

Los numeritos son: NPV $2.000MM IRR 89% cash flows operativos 103MM fase 1 (5.600 tpa) / 403MM luego (22.400 tpa). Muy buenos numeros. También requiere mucho CAPEX 100MM USD fase 1 y 225MM USD fase 2.

Vamos a desgranar primero el ultimo informe financiero de su web, *H1 2020*:

Ampliaciones de capital:



> On 6 April 2020 the Company issued 500,000 shares to a provider of financial services as payment for their services. On 14 May 2020 the Company issued 3,846,154 shares to raise £0.25m, on 3 September 2020 the Company issued 6,250,000 shares to raise £0.5m and on 16 September 2020 the Company issued 6,250,000 shares to raise a further £0.5m.



Deuda:



> During the first half of 2020 the Company issued unsecured corporate bonds totalling US$0.3m and since the end of the period, in September, a further US$0.3m have been issued. The bonds were issued under the terms and conditions set out in Terms and Conditions of the Bonds in accordance with the rules of the Astana International Financial Centre which stipulate an amount per bond of US$2,000, a fixed maturity date of 17 March 2023 and interest rate, based on the nominal amount, of 5.8% per year, paid twice-yearly on 17 September and 17 March. The bonds are unsecured. Investors have the right to require repayment after a minimum period of one year by giving 30 days notice. To take account of the different dates of actual issue and prevailing market terms for interest, the actual amount subscribed for the bonds is adjusted to a premium or discount from the nominal amount to secure the agreed effective interest rate.



Casi 17 millones de acciones emitidas.

Resultado H1 2020:



> H1 2020: revenues $1,1MM
> 
> Cost of sales increased to US$1.9m (H1 2019: US$1.3m) reflecting the increased volumes and processing of vanadium catalysts in the pyrometallurgical line that were purchased at the high prices prevailing at the end of 2018. Strong control of overheads resulted in administrative expenses of US$0.7m, 22% below last year (H1 2019: US$0.9m). The Group made a net loss before and after tax of US$1.7m (H1 2019: loss of US$1.3m).



Por lo que leo en su informe el problema que tienen es que el precio del vanadio cayó mucho, porque la producción de julio de 2020 fue el doble de la producción del año anterior. Producen 98 toneladas en el H1 2020.

Cash:



> The Group had cash of US$0.4m at 30 June 2020 (2019: US$0.6m) and borrowings in the form of bonds of US$300,000.



Tenían una posición de cash justita a fecha 30 de junio, considerando que han quemado 1,7MM USD en el primer semestre de 2020.

Hay una actualización del 13 de Marzo de 2021, en el que cuentan la *producción de todo 2020*:



> 56% increase in vanadium pentoxide production in 2020 to 237 tonnes
> • Production of calcium molybdate commenced in October 2020 providing an additional revenue stream
> • Installed and commissioned equipment during 2020 to increase plant capacity to around 80 tonnes of vanadium pentoxide per month, six times more than 2019 including: o pyrometallurgical section completed o three new press filters installed o oven for conversion of AMV* to vanadium pentoxide o Increases in capacity of leaching stages o roaster for pre-roasting of concentrates installed
> • Connection to high voltage line progressing, completion scheduled for May 2021, currently nearly 80% complete
> ...



En el primer semestre 98MM Toneladas y en total para el año 237 Toneladas añadiendo un subproducto relacionado con el molibdeno de 12T.Están escalando muy rápido y tienen otra manera de seguir creciendo:



> Looking further ahead, the Company is planning to procure an electric arc furnace which can double production capacity again. This furnace has been designed, contracts agreed and will take some six months to build once the order is placed. This furnace will be used to produce ferro-vanadium directly from raw-material concentrates without first producing vanadium pentoxide, and it will also be able to produce by-product ferro-nickel, utilising the nickel content of our raw-materials which is currently sold at very low prices as a low-grade concentrate.



Vamos a ver que otras ampliaciones de capital han hecho desde mediados de 2020 hasta hoy:


18 Marzo 2021: 11,971 millones de acciones para Vision Blue (luego hablaremos de ello)
11 Enero 2021: 0,161 millones USD en bonos
11 Nov 2020: 0,151 millones USD en bonos
En total tienen 330 millones de acciones circulando según veo en un informe de octubre de 2020. Sumando las de Marzo la cosa se queda 340 millones de acciones.

Ahora vamos con el acuerdo con Vision Blue Resources anunciado el 15 de Marzo de 2021:


Inversión total de $12,6MM USD de inversión a 9 peniques por acción (hoy cotizan a 34 peniques). Serían 140 millones de acciones más.
Con esto se comprometen a completar la operación que tienen + estudio viabilidad completo de Balasausqaniq.
De cara al futuro podrían meter otros 30 millones de USD a un precio de la acción mayor con el objetivo de construir Balasausqniq. 10MM@25p y 20MM@78p.
Y en cuanto a técnico:









Con el anuncio de la inversión en marzo se disparó.

En cuanto a precios del pentaoxido de vanadio que es lo que venden:




Para no meter más chapa vamos a los puntos fuertes y débiles:

PROS:

Tienen un activo que a mi al menos me parece único, sería la mina que es capaz de producir v2o5 a menor precio y en mayor cantidad.
Sacarían cash para la construcción de la operación actual de reciclaje, han expandido muchisimo en 2020 su capacidad de producción. No sería mucho cash pero suma.
Se encuentran financiados/con acceso a fuentes para terminar de expandir la operación actual así como para completar el estudio de viabilidad.
En el 2º semestre no han ampliado capital. Quizá dejaron de quemar dinero?

CONTRAS:

Futuras diluciones
Fundamentales del vanadio poco predecibles.
El estudio de viabilidad habría que ampliarlo un poco detallando cuanto producirían al año, cuanto son capaces de recuperar, costes de la operación...
Cortes de electricidad en la operación actual de reciclaje, en teoría lo solucionan en Q2.
CAPEX elevado

CONCLUSIÓN

Sería una inversión a muy largo plazo, esto no es un juego para el que quiera sacar beneficio a corto, a esto le veo un recorrido de 2-5 años. Es una historia muy interesante pero hace falta estudiar un poco del lado de la demanda de Vanadio para convencerse. Yo si veo claros los fundamentales del vanadio quizá abra posición pero me esperaría a ver si va a buscar la media de 100 días. Quizá el precio de 25p al que va a ampliar más adelante el socio sea un imán.

Muchas gracias por sacar esta mina aquií!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (21 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No los conocía, he estado mirándolo. La historia es que hoy tienen una planta de reciclaje de la que ya sacan cash y tienen Balasausqandiq que es un depósito ciertamente unico por ser de tipo sedimentario y prometen poder operarlo de manera low cost. De hecho dicen que solo con los subproductos ya tendrían cash flow positivo con lo cual la extracción del vanadio les sale más que gratis.
> 
> Los numeritos son: NPV $2.000MM IRR 89% cash flows operativos 103MM fase 1 (5.600 tpa) / 403MM luego (22.400 tpa). Muy buenos numeros. También requiere mucho CAPEX 100MM USD fase 1 y 225MM USD fase 2.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti yo de mineras y financieras ni idea, y joder qué nivel, como has crecido en este año.

Por cierto , para consultas del precio del metal



http://www.asianmetal.com/VanadiumPrice/Vanadium.html


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jun 2021)

Actualizo cartera, he liquidado lo poco de bitcoin que me quedaba porque parece que la cosa se va más abajo. Como podéis ver apuesto fuerte por el petróleo y he entrado en Afentra, la prima africana de KISTOS.


----------



## ping27 (25 Jun 2021)

Menuda sacadita te has marcado con Emérita Resources. 

La Corte de Sevilla les devuelve Aznalcollar 

Este tio ha ido dando bastante info:


https://twitter.com/drjimjonesceo


----------



## MagicTaly (26 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Menuda sacadita te has marcado con Emérita Resources.
> 
> La Corte de Sevilla les devuelve Aznalcollar
> 
> ...



Joder, el nota ese dice que se va a $4, $7 y luego a $30 LoL. Me alegro mucho @SargentoHighway !!, esperemos que Españistán no joda los negocios!


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Menuda sacadita te has marcado con Emérita Resources.
> 
> La Corte de Sevilla les devuelve Aznalcollar
> 
> ...





MagicTaly dijo:


> Joder, el nota ese dice que se va a $4, $7 y luego a $30 LoL. Me alegro mucho @SargentoHighway !!, esperemos que Españistán no joda los negocios!




El tema judicial de Emerita es un poco enrevesado. Tenemos una lucha de titanes, por un lado la MILF de MILFs Mercedes Alaya, miembro de la Audiencia Provincial de Sevilla:







Y del otro lado tenemos a Patricia Fernandez Franco, la jueza que lleva el caso de la adjudicación de la mina de Aznalcollar en el juzgado de instrucción número 3 de Sevilla.

Si os ponéis a repasar la historia del proceso es todo empeño de la jueza Alaya por procesar penalmente a los responsables de la adjudicación y empeño de la magistrada Patricia Fernandez Franco por cerrar el proceso sin responsabilidades penales. Tanto es así que cerró el caso hace unos años y la jueza Alaya mandó reabrirlo y ahora había reducido el número de acusados y los delitos y la jueza Alaya vuelve a darle un rapapolvo a Patricia Fernandez:









Caso Aznalcóllar: la Audiencia de Sevilla eleva el número de procesados y delitos


"Esta ampliación abre la puerta a la condena a penas de prisión para los imputados", ha recordado el despacho de abogados Trajano XXV en un comunicado.




www.lainformacion.com





¿Cuanto vale Emerita? Si todo sale bien se puede ir por encima de los 2 Billones de CAD. Un x50 prácticamente desde que la presente aquí. Insisto como dije en su día que cuando metí el primer paquete lo que tienen en Paymogo (que ya es suyo de pleno derecho) valía más de lo que capitalizan entonces. Pero eso en una historia como esta nos da igual, estamos a muchas sentencias de que todo salga bien, y a una sola sentencia de que se despeñe a los infiernos. Si hubiera salido una sentencia negativa hubiera perdido un 50% de su valor facilmente. El mercado entra en pánico.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jun 2021)

Presentación de Quinton Henigh sobre Tectonic Metals, como sabéis en estos juegos de exploración me gusta quitarme riesgo vendiendo una parte cuando sube un determinado porcentaje. La compré a 0,13 y me he quitado la mitad a 0,16. Los primeros 22 minutos son de Tavi Costa predicando sobre inflación, base monetaria, la FED...



El segundo vídeo que os traigo es el de la junta general de accionistas de Novo. Interesante para que veáis el juego de exploración y desarrollo que tienen este año.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Jun 2021)

i3 Energy PLC Announces Operational Update, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / June 28, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E) (TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce the following update.




ceo.ca







> the A-52-G horizontal gas well located on the Company's Noel acreage in Northeast British Columbia was brought on-stream on 17 June 2021. Production from the well has averaged 650 boepd since start-up on a ¼' downhole choke, exceeding initial expectations by 30%.





> Marten Hills 01-12-075-26W4 well targeting the Clearwater play was spud on 15 June 2021. As of 26 June, five of eight horizontal lateral sections, averaging 1661 m in length, have been drilled in the Clearwater formation from this wellbore, and operations have progressed on time and on budget.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Jun 2021)

En esta voy perdiendo hasta los calzoncillos por no haber vendido al menos un poco cuando tocaba. A ver si remonta con noticias cómo está






Windfall Geotek Finalizes Deal for the Copper, Zinc and Gold Property in Chapais, Quebec, by @thenewswire


(TheNewswire)




ceo.ca


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Jun 2021)

Como ves ampliar NVO aprovechando estos precios ? cuando crees que empezará a sacar oro en condiciones ?


----------



## anonimocobarde (28 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Como ves ampliar NVO aprovechando estos precios ? cuando crees que empezará a sacar oro en condiciones ?



Sacar ya están sacando, falta que se refleje en resultados, si lo he entendido bien.









La OPERATIVA del SARGENTO


Os adjunto otra colaboración que he hecho con los grandes de momentum, esta vez hablando de Uranio. Como siempre quedo muy agradecido de que me dejen participar aportando lo que sé. En el programa también tenemos al gran @Muttley abriéndonos los ojos sobre los planes de pensiones y una manera...




www.burbuja.info





Entiendo que el precio se debe a la caída del oro hace un par de semanas o así. Yo también estoy pensando en ampliar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Como ves ampliar NVO aprovechando estos precios ? cuando crees que empezará a sacar oro en condiciones ?





anonimocobarde dijo:


> Sacar ya están sacando, falta que se refleje en resultados, si lo he entendido bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acabo de cargar un poco más a 2,11. En teoría septiembre y octubre deberían ser muy buenos para Novo porque empezarán a salir los datos de producción con grade control en Beatons Creek y ojalá podamos tener alguna alegría por el lado de la exploración.

Sin embargo esos meses no son estacionalmente muy buenos para el oro.


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jun 2021)

Estaba por aquí cargando a 0,135 hace poco:


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Jun 2021)

Muchas rebajas en las minas. Entro en Mantaro Silver (nueva IPO, Peru, financiados para Drillings) y en Fortuna Silver (muy castigada desde la fusión con Roxgold).

Abrasilver está a muy buen precio.


----------



## Keyless (30 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Acabo de cargar un poco más a 2,11. En teoría septiembre y octubre deberían ser muy buenos para Novo porque empezarán a salir los datos de producción con grade control en Beatons Creek y ojalá podamos tener alguna alegría por el lado de la exploración.
> 
> Sin embargo esos meses no son estacionalmente muy buenos para el oro.



Sargento una pregunta ¿crees que Novo pague dividendos en 2021-2022?


----------



## morgat (30 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estaba por aquí cargando a 0,135 hace poco:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 698922



Ves tarde entrar en i3E, me centré en otras estas semanas (KIST, AET, etc) o me espero a un descanso?


----------



## morgat (30 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Muchas rebajas en las minas. Entro en Mantaro Silver (nueva IPO, Peru, financiados para Drillings) y en Fortuna Silver (muy castigada desde la fusión con Roxgold).
> 
> Abrasilver está a muy buen precio.



Si Mantaro está en Perú no da un poco de respeto??

¡A sus órdenes mi Sargento!


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Jun 2021)

Keyless dijo:


> Sargento una pregunta ¿crees que Novo pague dividendos en 2021-2022?



No, van a centrarse en exploración y pagar deuda.



morgat dijo:


> Ves tarde entrar en i3E, me centré en otras estas semanas (KIST, AET, etc) o me espero a un descanso?





morgat dijo:


> Si Mantaro está en Perú no da un poco de respeto??
> 
> ¡A sus órdenes mi Sargento!



Ahora tienes más riesgo a la baja que hace un mes, pero tiene mucho recorrido hacia arriba con todo el desarrollo y exploración en Canadá y UK. 

Por cierto el camino a los dividendos está pavimentado:






i3 Energy PLC Announces Capital Restructuring & Wapiti Acquisition, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / June 30, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E) (TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce the following update.




ceo.ca





Mantaro en Perú da respeto si con los comunistas allí. El mercado ya lo ha descontado y creo que no va a tener ya ningún impacto negativo en Mantaro. Ojo que me puedo equivocar.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Jul 2021)

https://investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/6d60141c-a60.pdf


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 700404
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen bujero 44m@8g/t.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Buen bujero 44m@8g/t.



Una duda, Sargento. Cuando dicen, por ejemplo:
"44m@8g/t including 17m@18.1g/t", significa que en esos 44m hay un mínimo de 8g/t, pero que hay zonas con más. Vamos, que 8g/t no es el promedio de los 44m, ¿verdad?


----------



## Pepotin (1 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Una duda, Sargento. Cuando dicen, por ejemplo:
> "44m@8g/t including 17m@18.1g/t", significa que en esos 44m hay un mínimo de 8g/t, pero que hay zonas con más. Vamos, que 8g/t no es el promedio de los 44m, ¿verdad?



Buenas, con vuestro permiso, en dichos datos están dando las leyes o contenido medio en un sondeo. Cuando se ejecuta un sondeo, el testigo extraido (el chorizo de roca que se saca) se divide en varios tramos y se manda a analizar obteniendo de esta manera los contenidos de metal para el trozo o intervalo muestreado. El intervalo de muestreo puede ser muy variable, desde pocos centímetros hasta métricos. En ese report te dicen que en uno de los sondeos han cortado una masa mineralizada de 44 m de sección que tiene un contenido medio de 8 g/t, que es el promedio de todo ese tramo o de las muestras tomadas. En el tramo habrá zonas mas pobres y otras mas ricas, como la de de 17 m de longitud con 18,1 g/t por lo que también habra zonas mas pobres de 8 g/t.
O sea, que en realidad, en el sondeo 0085 hay 44 m a 8 g/t.

El tema de diferenciar tramos mas o menos ricos tiene su miga y responde desde a criterios de definición de yacimiento, potencial sistema de explotación, hasta marketing, hacer saltar la vista a los inversores.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Jul 2021)

__





i3 Energy PLC Announces Operational Update, by @accesswire


EASTLEIGH, UK / ACCESSWIRE / July 1, 2021 / i3 Energy plc (AIM:I3E)(TSX:ITE), an independent oil and gas company with assets and operations in the UK and Canada, is pleased to announce the following update.




ceo.ca





9.142 boepd durante Q2. Esta cifra seguro que aumenta para Q3 con todo el desarrollo que ya han hecho y adquisiciones más el constante flujo de noticias que hay en el desarrollo de Clearwater. 


*Clearwater Drilling*
The Marten Hills 01-12-075-26W4 well was spud on 15 June 2021, targeting the 25m thick Clearwater C sandstone, and finished drilling on 30 June 2021 to a maximum true vertical depth of 630m. Eight horizontal lateral sections, for a total of 13,057m in length penetrating the reservoir, were successfully drilled from this wellbore with operations having progressed on time and on budget. All laterals drilled have encountered a clean upper shoreface sandstone, with porosities ranging from 24% to 27%, and oil has been evidenced throughout by oil shows on cuttings. The rig has been moved to, and now spud, the second well in this Marten Hills Clearwater drilling programme at 02-12-075-26W4, with drilling expected to finish mid-July. Tie-in and equipping of the wells is expected to take five days following rig release, with production from both wells anticipated to commence in late July.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Jul 2021)

Un cierre de semana cojonudo:




i3 recordad que hace apenas un mes estaba cargando más a 0.135 CAD.

Y qué podemos decir de la bestia Emerita:




El primer paquete lo metí a 0,25; ya es un x7.

Actualizo cartera:


----------



## Membroza (3 Jul 2021)

Yo Emerita cargué ayer a primera hora porque entre Johnny Lambo y Doc Jones no me dejaban dormir tranquilo desde hace meses sin que dieran la paliza y veo que me ha hecho un 25% en un día


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Yo Emerita cargué ayer a primera hora porque entre Johnny Lambo y Doc Jones no me dejaban dormir tranquilo desde hace meses sin que dieran la paliza y veo que me ha hecho un 25% en un día



Gracias a Doc Jones conocí i3. Tiene un olfato increíble para encontrar grandes oportunidades. Tarachi Gold también.


----------



## morgat (5 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Gracias a Doc Jones conocí i3. Tiene un olfato increíble para encontrar grandes oportunidades. Tarachi Gold también.




Podrías poner enlace a Doc Jones ?? Me aparece de todo por Twitter/Youtube/etc con mucho trozo de carne, te puedes imaginar 

Thx


----------



## bientop (5 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Podrías poner enlace a Doc Jones ?? Me aparece de todo por Twitter/Youtube/etc con mucho trozo de carne, te puedes imaginar
> 
> Thx





https://twitter.com/drjimjonesceo?s=09


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Podrías poner enlace a Doc Jones ?? Me aparece de todo por Twitter/Youtube/etc con mucho trozo de carne, te puedes imaginar
> 
> Thx



Esta es la de i3 









10 BAGGER IN OIL. You've never heard of I3 Energy, by @Drjimjones


ITE.TO $ITE Who is i3 Energy? I3 Energy is an UK exploration, development, and low-cost oil and gas producer that now owns 100% of a diverse asset portfolio including large contiguous holdings in several of Alberta’s most economic plays, acquired in a reverse takeover of owner/operator Gain...




ceo.ca


----------



## MonoInversor (6 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Esta es la de i3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún la veis para entrar o it's too late? (veo que según las valoraciones en el link aún tiene recorrido por delante)


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Aún la veis para entrar o it's too late? (veo que según las valoraciones en el link aún tiene recorrido por delante)



Le queda recorrido, pero como dije es una entrada con más riesgo que hace un mes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2021)

NOTICIAS FRESCAS DE I3 ENERGY:





__





IR Solutions, Q4 Europe






ir.q4europe.com







> agreement with Cenovus Energy Inc., a senior Canadian oil and gas producer, to acquire certain petroleum and infrastructure assets within i3's Central Alberta core area (the "Assets"), for a total consideration of CA$65 million (US$53.7 million) (the "Acquisition"). The strategic Acquisition delivers extensive operational synergies, predictable low-decline production, a large reserve base with multi-year development inventory and expected strong free cash flow.



Números:


Pagan CA$65 millones (53.7 millones USD)
Obtienen 8.400 boepd. Métrica coste 6.392 USD / boepd (si, el triple que Toscana, pero es que eso era un atraco a mano armada y esto sigue siendo muy bueno, en el mercado se ven compras a 15k USD / boepd). Reservas de 27.5mm
Reservas 2P sin desarrollar 79.5 mmboe
Amplian capital 40 millones libras (68.67MM CAD). Una dilución del 38%.
NOI 31 millones USD.
Si el guidance para 2021 era 10.000 boepd con esto aumentan producción un 84%. El NOI era USD 44 millones y con esto suben un 70%.

Voy a ampliar mi posición para no verme diluido tanto.

La colocación la han hecho a 11.4p libras que equivale a 19,59p CAD


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> NOTICIAS FRESCAS DE I3 ENERGY:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He cargado más a 0,2


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jul 2021)

Tenemos los dividendos de i3! El primero es pequeñito, el que viene del FCF de H1 se presentará en Septiembre:




> The court order cancelling i3 Energy's share premium account and the associated court approved statement of capital has been registered by the Registrar of Companies. Therefore i3 Energy is now able to confirm the following for its special dividend:
> 
> Net Dividend: 0.16 pence/share
> 
> ...



Han actualizado la presentación corporativa, os pego lo más relevante (ACQ se refiere a la compra que anunciaron ayer):










La dilución ha sido altísima (un 38%) pero es que el valor que aporta a la compañía esta compra es muyo mayor que eso. i3 está demostrando que pueden aprovechar inventario y realizar compras cuando salen buenas oportunidades. Cuando entré en esta historia el NOI era de 33 millones de dólares y ahora es 75 millones.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jul 2021)

CEO.CA | Mobile Investment Conference


Discussion channel for # on CEO.CA, an investment chat community for Canada's small cap markets




ceo.ca




@nasdaq/oza-1-well-re-entry-update



_



It is anticipated that initial oil production testing will then commence, with all crude oil test volumes produced being immediately exported and sold through the existing production facilities and pipelines to the Bonny Export Terminal.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> [*]_Production testing and oil exports are anticipated to commence by mid-July 2021._






Este es el mes de Decklar Resources. Este primer pozo debe estar en el rango de los 1.000 barriles/día.


----------



## MonoInversor (8 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Tenemos los dividendos de i3! El primero es pequeñito, el que viene del FCF de H1 se presentará en Septiembre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias; pregunta tonta (quizá): si lo entiendo bien cotiza en Londres (mercado AIM?) y en Toronto. Me da la impresión que en Toronto tiene más liquidez la acción, ¿es correcto? Si esto fuera correcto, ¿hay alguna diferencia aparte de esa liquidez, y la diferente moneda entre uno y otro mercado, y el posible tratamiento fiscal del dividendo? ¿En cuál podría ser más ventajoso comprar las acciones?


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Muchas gracias; pregunta tonta (quizá): si lo entiendo bien cotiza en Londres (mercado AIM?) y en Toronto. Me da la impresión que en Toronto tiene más liquidez la acción, ¿es correcto? Si esto fuera correcto, ¿hay alguna diferencia aparte de esa liquidez, y la diferente moneda entre uno y otro mercado, y el posible tratamiento fiscal del dividendo? ¿En cuál podría ser más ventajoso comprar las acciones?



Pues tienes que mirar tres cosas: liquidez, comisiones y lo que comentas del dividendo también es muy importante. Comisiones creo que sale ganando Londres, dividendos te lo voy a decir de memoria pero creo que al ser una empresa de Reino Unido te da igual, retienen cero en origen independientemente de que cotice en Londres/Toronto, lo que importa es la sede de la empresa. Espero no patinar.

Yo la llevo en Canadá por la costumbre. No me puse a mirar el tema de comisiones.


----------



## MonoInversor (8 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pues tienes que mirar tres cosas: liquidez, comisiones y lo que comentas del dividendo también es muy importante. Comisiones creo que sale ganando Londres, dividendos te lo voy a decir de memoria pero creo que al ser una empresa de Reino Unido te da igual, retienen cero en origen independientemente de que cotice en Londres/Toronto, lo que importa es la sede de la empresa. Espero no patinar.
> 
> Yo la llevo en Canadá por la costumbre. No me puse a mirar el tema de comisiones.



Muchas gracias Sargento


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jul 2021)

Compras de estos días (a parte de la ampliación de I3):

Uranium Energy Corp: no la tenía en cartera y anda bastante castigada. Si no tenéis uranio, mejor ir a por GLO o UUUU o Denison Mines. Es por diversificar. Tienen buenos activos, licencia para minar ISR en USA pero el management parece que tiene sueldos desorbitados para lo que es el sector.
He ampliado QCCU
He ampliado Tarachi Gold
He ampliado Fortuna Silver Mines
He ampliado Emerita Resources.
Tengo liquidez del 20%.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jul 2021)

Stonegate Capital Partners Initiates Coverage on PowerBand Solutions Inc. (TSXV:PBX)


DALLAS, TX / ACCESSWIRE / July 8, 2021 / PowerBand Solutions Inc. (TSXV:PBX): The full report can be accessed by clicking on the following link:http://stonegateinc.




finance.yahoo.com







*



Valuation

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> - We are using an EV/EBITDA range of 15.0x to 25.0x with a mid-point of 20.0x. Applying this range to our F22 estimate, we arrive at a valuation range of CAD$1.90 to CAD$3.10, with a mid-point of CAD$2.50. See page 7 for further details.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> El tema judicial de Emerita es un poco enrevesado. Tenemos una lucha de titanes, por un lado la MILF de MILFs Mercedes Alaya, miembro de la Audiencia Provincial de Sevilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emerita Provides Update on New Developments in Aznalcollar Court Proceedings, Spain, by @nasdaq


Patricia Fernández hace caso a Alaya.


----------



## morgat (9 Jul 2021)

Cuál es la tesis de inversión en Decklar?? No la encuentro buscando en el tema...


¡Gracias Señor! ¡Sí, señor!


----------



## MonoInversor (9 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Cuál es la tesis de inversión en Decklar?? No la encuentro buscando en el tema...
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias Señor! ¡Sí, señor!



En el investor relations de su web hay una presentación y (cosa rara) un par de informes de analistas. Igual eso arroja un poco de luz..


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Cuál es la tesis de inversión en Decklar?? No la encuentro buscando en el tema...
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias Señor! ¡Sí, señor!



La historia es que esta gente está poniendo el CAPEX para desarrollar unos pozos de petróleo en Niger (OZA) en un Risk Service Agreement junto con Millenium. En cuanto terminen los drills este mes en el pozo OZA-1 van a ser un productor porque el pozo está enganchando a todo el pipeline que lleva el petróleo a la terminal de exportación. A partir de ahí pueden expandir su producción con el desarrollo de otros dos pozos de petróleo + expansión en horizontal de OZA-1. Su cuota en OZA es de un 80% que empieza a declinar al recuperar costes y dependiendo de la producción acumulada y es un 40% a partir de los 10 millones de barriles. Si todo va bien deberían estar sacando 4.000 barriles por día a final de año.

Al tratarse de marginal fields tienen una fiscalidad/royalties atractivos. Los primeros 5 años con el Brent a $70 tienes neto después de impuestos y royalties unos $41 / barril. Estamos hablando de unos $48 (4.000 barriles/día x 365 x 41USD/barril x 0,8) millones de dólares netos al año para Decklar solo por OZA. Esta gente capitaliza $83 millones de CAD que equivale a unos $66 millones de USD. Partiendo de esa base de 4.000 barriles diarios a final de año ahora mismo vale 1,37 veces FCF lo cual es bastante atractivo.

Y si nos ponemos a pensar en dividendos, pongamos que reparten un 20% del FCF en divis, serían 9 millones de doláres que sería un divi del 13,6% si compramos hoy.

Por otro lado tienen un posible acuerdo Asaramatoru Field (bloque OML 11, mismo que OZA). Decklar compraría todas las acciones de Purion que a su vez tiene negociación de RFTSA abierta con Prime (51% ASA) y Suffolk (49% ASA). El acuerdo con Decklar puede suponer compra de todas las acciones de Purion por 5,5 millones de acciones de Decklar (si Purion cierra el acuerdo con Prime+Suffolk) o 3,5 millones de acciones si cierra el RFTSA solo con Prime. Asaramatoru puede producir varias decenas de miles de barriles / día.

Y por otro lado están participando en otras subastas de marginal fields en Niger.

Yo he ido acumulando a 1 CAD y tengo una orden de compra puesta a 0,87 CAD por si suena la flauta que no debería porque hace poco cerraron una financiación a ese precio.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Jul 2021)

Powerband Solutions (PBX en Venture - Canada):






PowerBand Continues to Deliver Significant Growth in June 2021, by @accesswire


PowerBand Solutions' DRIVRZ™ products delivered 31% month-over-month revenue growth in June 2021




ceo.ca





Desgranamos:



> Gross revenue increased to CDN $1.8 million in June 2021 from CDN $1.4 million in May 2021, representing a *31% increase month-over-month*. Cumulative year-to-date gross revenue was CDN $7.2 million with a gross margin of 54%.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Company has now onboarded 468 dealers since inception, including 51 new dealer agreements that were signed in June 2021. A robust sales funnel is well positioned to onboard more dealers throughout 2021 and into 2022.



Actualizamos el modelo:


EneroFebreroMarzoAbrilMayoJunioJulioAgostoSeptiembreOctubreNoviembreDiciembreGross sales6,7​8​11,5​13,5​14,8​17,4757282​19,5728155​21,9215534​24,5521398​27,4983966​30,7982042​34,4939887​Gross Revenues Powerband0,6901​0,824​1,1845​1,3​1,4​1,8​2,016​2,25792​2,5288704​2,83233485​3,17221503​3,55288083​Net revenues Powerband0,372654​0,44496​0,63963​0,702​0,756​0,972​1,08864​1,2192768​1,36559002​1,52946082​1,71299612​1,91855565​Net YTD0,372654​0,817614​1,457244​2,159244​2,915244​3,887244​4,975884​6,1951608​7,56075082​9,09021163​10,8032077​12,7217634​Expenses YTD1,43395067​2,867901333​4,301852​5,76448168​7,22711136​8,68974104​10,1523707​11,6150004​13,0776301​14,5402598​16,0028894​17,4655191​Cash flow operations YTD-1,06129667​-2,050287333​-2,844608​-3,60523768​-4,31186736​-4,80249704​-5,17648672​-5,4198396​-5,51687926​-5,45004813​-5,19968169​-4,74375572​

En Septiembre dejan de quemar cash. Esto puede convertirse en una gran historia si sigue esta tasa de crecimiento.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Jul 2021)

He vendido con grandes pérdidas Windfall (viernes) y Nevada Silver Corp (ayer). También hay que tomar pérdidas de vez en cuando. La primera he aplicado mal mi operativa, no vendí ni me quite riesgo a pesar de que llegó a acumular muchas ganancias. La segunda tiene una basura de management que no son capaces ni de hacer una web ni de promocionar la empresa.


----------



## raslghul (13 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> He vendido con grandes pérdidas Windfall (viernes) y Nevada Silver Corp (ayer). También hay que tomar pérdidas de vez en cuando. La primera he aplicado mal mi operativa, no vendí ni me quite riesgo a pesar de que llegó a acumular muchas ganancias. La segunda tiene una basura de management que no son capaces ni de hacer una web ni de promocionar la empresa.



Te honra reconocer errores,
gracias, así aprendemos todos un poco más


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Jul 2021)

Noticias frescas de Decklar, no continúan con el segundo tramo de la PP que tenían en marcha y compran el capital de Purion que tiene un RFTSA con Prime que controla el 51% de Asaramatoru. Parece muy probable que a su vez cierren el acuerdo con Suffolk de RFTSA, que controlan el 49%. 5,5 millones de acciones de Decklar es el acuerdo.

Asaramatoru puede producir hasta 20k barriles días cuando esté desarrollado. Parece que la reentrada de los pozos que ya fueron productores son 2.700 barriles por día.


----------



## MonoInversor (14 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Noticias frescas de Decklar, no continúan con el segundo tramo de la PP que tenían en marcha y compran el capital de Purion que tiene un RFTSA con Prime que controla el 51% de Asaramatoru. Parece muy probable que a su vez cierren el acuerdo con Suffolk de RFTSA, que controlan el 49%. 5,5 millones de acciones de Decklar es el acuerdo.
> 
> Asaramatoru puede producir hasta 20k barriles días cuando esté desarrollado. Parece que la reentrada de los pozos que ya fueron productores son 2.700 barriles por día.



Aqui estaba uno al acecho para entrar; habrá que ver que pasa con la cotización..


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jul 2021)

Predictive Discovery Limited (ASX: PDI) – Trading Halt 

Pillo palomitas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Aqui estaba uno al acecho para entrar; habrá que ver que pasa con la cotización..



Pienso que lo único que va a mover la cotización es el anuncio con el resultado de la reentrada en OZA-1. Si sale petróleo en cantidad espero un impulso alcista, si no, el mercado no se lo va a tomar muy bien. En este tipo de inversiones en el que estamos especulando con el valor de un recurso no puede haber beneficio si no se toma algo de riesgo. Pero la probabilidad en este caso juega a nuestro favor porque OZA fue un campo que ya tuvo un operador (Shell). Lo de Asaramatoru va a ser otra historia porque va a requerir mucho cash de desarrollo, tienen que tirar muchos km de tuberías e instalar mucha infraestructura allí; por eso el anuncio ahora no es relevante para el mercao. Todo depende de que OZA-1 pase a generar cash para Decklar.

Ayer hice mi última carga en Decklar a 0,87. Mi portfolio en Oil&Gas queda como sigue


Energia25,39%​i3 Energy PLC9,93%​Decklar Resources6,35%​Kistos5,96%​Afentra PLC3,16%​


Por un lado tengo como mayor posición a i3 Energy que desde que los llevo cartera han duplicado FCF y reservas a costa de diluirme un 38%. Tienen un portfolio bien diversificado de producción / desarrollo / exploración en Canada y desarrollo en el Mar del Norte que nos podrá dar exposición al Brent.

Decklar que es un desarrollador en un nicho muy concreto de Niger.

Kistos que ya la conocéis todos. Ya produce, sus activos actuales tienen juego de desarrollo/exploración y aprovecharán oportunidades M&A.

Y Afentra que es una bolsa de dinero esperando a un proyecto.

Me siento muy comodo con este portfolio.


----------



## Membroza (15 Jul 2021)

Estoy intentando comprar i3 en la bolsa de Londres, donde se supone que hay más volumen y es súper ilíquida. Spread del 1,3% y no entra la orden ni p'atrás ::


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jul 2021)

Justo Decklar ha sacado noticias:


_The drilling rig and related equipment are set up on location at the Oza-1 well site. The rig has been tested and inspected and is currently pulling existing tubing out of the well._
_A cement bond log will then be completed to confirm integrity of the cement behind casing, followed by pulling of the 5 ½ inch casing that is inside 9 ⅝ inch casing, running cased hole reservoir well logs, and cleaning of the well._
_Perforation operations will then begin, and a testing tubing string will be run with straddle packers to test the three isolated individual zones being tested._
_It is anticipated that initial oil production testing will then commence, with all crude oil test volumes produced being immediately exported and sold through the existing production facilities and pipelines to the Bonny Export Terminal._
_All approvals and permits have been obtained for the well re-entry, testing and completion._

A esperar más. A la gente no le gusta esperar así que no me sorprendería que el retail suelte algo de papel.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Estoy intentando comprar i3 en la bolsa de Londres, donde se supone que hay más volumen y es súper ilíquida. Spread del 1,3% y no entra la orden ni p'atrás ::



Sera como ya pasaba con Kistos, que tardaban horas en entrar las operaciones. A mí me fue bien en Kistos dejándolas sin mover precio varias horas, si tocaba algo como que se replanificaban y no entraban aunque el precio estuviese por debajo.


----------



## Membroza (15 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sera como ya pasaba con Kistos, que tardaban horas en entrar las operaciones. A mí me fue bien en Kistos dejándolas sin mover precio varias horas, si tocaba algo como que se replanificaban y no entraban aunque el precio estuviese por debajo.



Algo así me está pasando. He dejado mi orden puesta por encima del precio actual con spread y nada. Seguiremos pues intentándolo...


----------



## MonoInversor (15 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Justo Decklar ha sacado noticias:
> 
> 
> _The drilling rig and related equipment are set up on location at the Oza-1 well site. The rig has been tested and inspected and is currently pulling existing tubing out of the well._
> ...



Joer yo lo vi también y lo interpreté como algo bueno.. Me tengo que fijar un poco más en estas cosas; bueno si baja algo pues tanto mejor


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Joer yo lo vi también y lo interpreté como algo bueno.. Me tengo que fijar un poco más en estas cosas; bueno si baja algo pues tanto mejor



Eso pienso yo, en el update de junio dijeron esto:


_Production testing and oil exports are anticipated to commence by mid-July 2021._
Con lo cual mucha gente estaría esperando el petroleo saliendo del pozo a estas alturas del mes, y sin embargo están con el revestimiento del pozo y aún quedan más trabajos de comprobación y puesta a punto. 

Para el mercado esta noticia es un retraso. Pero veremos como se lo toma mr. market.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jul 2021)

I3 es un puto metrónomo últimamente. Que manera de ejecutar. 2 pozos más a finales de julio y otros 7 en el pipeline.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jul 2021)

Hay rebajas en todo.


----------



## MonoInversor (16 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Hay rebajas en todo.



Hace una semana o así el resultado de mi cartera (para hacerse una idea) estaba a +1000; después de las bajadas de estos días estoy casi a -2000.. No sé qué pensar. Me pregunto si esto será la corrección, pero que nos la van a meter poco a poco... En todo caso, hay que aguantar, y en la parte de energía no estoy particularmente nervioso... ahora lo malo es que con las bajadas uno empieza a ratear para ver cuándo entrar más bajo


----------



## pandiella (16 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Hace una semana o así el resultado de mi cartera (para hacerse una idea) estaba a +1000; después de las bajadas de estos días estoy casi a -2000.. No sé qué pensar. Me pregunto si esto será la corrección, pero que nos la van a meter poco a poco... En todo caso, hay que aguantar, y en la parte de energía no estoy particularmente nervioso... ahora lo malo es que con las bajadas uno empieza a ratear para ver cuándo entrar más bajo



yo tengo la estrategia de meter en paquetitos segun va bajando en vez de esperar a un minimo


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Hace una semana o así el resultado de mi cartera (para hacerse una idea) estaba a +1000; después de las bajadas de estos días estoy casi a -2000.. No sé qué pensar. Me pregunto si esto será la corrección, pero que nos la van a meter poco a poco... En todo caso, hay que aguantar, y en la parte de energía no estoy particularmente nervioso... ahora lo malo es que con las bajadas uno empieza a ratear para ver cuándo entrar más bajo



Justo hace dos semanas tenía la cartera prácticamente en máximos históricos y en este tiempo me ha bajado un 10%. 

Lo importante es pensar un plan y que si nos comemos un evento de venta masiva o desangrado lento pero muy continuado en el tiempo sepamos que hacer y no nos quedemos paralizados y tampoco que corramos como pollo sin cabeza. Este fin de semana en lugar de buscar nuevos objetivos voy a imaginar y poner sobre el papel lo que haría en esos casos. Pensando en voz alta, me marcaría algún nivel en oro/plata. En plata me viene a la mente el 24,2, si perdemos ese nivel empiezo a liquidar las posiciones más especulativas que tengo en plata liberando un 33% de la cartera de plata. En petróleo si bajamos de $50 liquido las especulaciones y reduzco posición en las que producen. En uranio me voy a poner stoploss en todas excepto Denison y Global Atomic.

Ayer he hecho alguna comprita más:


I3 Energy, tenía un último paquete antidilución a 0,18.
He comprado el dip de Turquoise Hill.
He entrado en EnCore Energy, de uranio.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (17 Jul 2021)

@SargentoHighway como ves Novo a estos precios para ampliar? Ya voy un poco cargado y no sé si aprovechar el dip y así rebajar el precio medio o esperar a ver si baja más... la llevo un 20% en pérdidas...


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Jul 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> @SargentoHighway como ves Novo a estos precios para ampliar? Ya voy un poco cargado y no sé si aprovechar el dip y así rebajar el precio medio o esperar a ver si baja más... la llevo un 20% en pérdidas...



Yo he cargado más a 2,11. Parece que los 2CAD son su suelo. Aunque con el crash de marzo llegó a los 1,5.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Jul 2021)

Vendo toda mi posición en Predictive Discovery. Brutales los drills de hoy.


----------



## anonimocobarde (19 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Vendo toda mi posición en Predictive Discovery. Brutales los drills de hoy.



¿Te planteas volver a entrar si cae? Empiezan a desarrollar ahora, ¿no? Entiendo que vienen ampliaciones de capital por un tubo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Jul 2021)

Resumen del día:

* Plata baja 1,98% a 25,13USD
* Oro sube 0,03% a 1812 USD, parece que va a seguir acosando a la media de 200d.
* GDX/GDXJ bajan 3/2%
* SIL/SILJ bajan 3/4%

Tiene pinta de que la corrección va a continuar.



anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Te planteas volver a entrar si cae? Empiezan a desarrollar ahora, ¿no? Entiendo que vienen ampliaciones de capital por un tubo.



Por supuesto, están sacando unos drills muy muy buenos. En verdad no están en fase de desarrollo, eso sería cuando han tomado la decisión de construir la mina. Ahora mismo están tratando de modelar los depósitos de oro que han descubierto, hacen drills para delimitar su extensión hacia abajo y a los lados y están explorando a ver si hay nuevos descubrimientos. El objetivo de estos drillings es en un futuro tener una estimación de cuantos recursos tienen bajo tierra. Pero aun falta mucho trabajo por hacer.

En teoría están financiados, el 17 de mayo abrieron una ampliación de $26 millones AUD para hacer 110.000 metros de drillings.


----------



## anonimocobarde (20 Jul 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Por supuesto, están sacando unos drills muy muy buenos. En verdad no están en fase de desarrollo, eso sería cuando han tomado la decisión de construir la mina. Ahora mismo están tratando de modelar los depósitos de oro que han descubierto, hacen drills para delimitar su extensión hacia abajo y a los lados y están explorando a ver si hay nuevos descubrimientos. El objetivo de estos drillings es en un futuro tener una estimación de cuantos recursos tienen bajo tierra. Pero aun falta mucho trabajo por hacer.
> 
> En teoría están financiados, el 17 de mayo abrieron una ampliación de $26 millones AUD para hacer 110.000 metros de drillings.



Gracias, en los últimos results hablaban del siguiente año o así, y me pareció entender que iban a empezar a construir, pero no controlo del sector así que es fácil que entendiera mal. Le volveré a echar un ojo cuando saque un rato y si lo vuelvo a ver lo comento en el hilo.

La ampliación la recuerdo, claro, pero ni idea de cuánto tiempo o dinero puede costar hacer esos drillings. Y tampoco tengo claro que puedan usar el dinero de esa ampliación para otras cosas (en los results estimaban que les quedaba pasta para un año escaso si no recuerdo mal).


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Jul 2021)

Resumen del día:

* Plata baja 0,96% a 24,93 USD
* Oro baja 0,14% a 1810 USD
* GDX/GDXJ sube 0,33%/0,30%
* SIL/SILJ baja/sube 0,13%/0,69%

Las minas divergen de lo que hacen las onzas, veremos mañana si es ruido o son brotes verdes.



anonimocobarde dijo:


> Gracias, en los últimos results hablaban del siguiente año o así, y me pareció entender que iban a empezar a construir, pero no controlo del sector así que es fácil que entendiera mal. Le volveré a echar un ojo cuando saque un rato y si lo vuelvo a ver lo comento en el hilo.
> 
> La ampliación la recuerdo, claro, pero ni idea de cuánto tiempo o dinero puede costar hacer esos drillings. Y tampoco tengo claro que puedan usar el dinero de esa ampliación para otras cosas (en los results estimaban que les quedaba pasta para un año escaso si no recuerdo mal).



Si, pásalo por aqui y lo vemos.


----------



## morgat (21 Jul 2021)

¡A los buenos días!

Sargento, leí en un post (que no puedo localizar por más que quiero) tu estrategia de salida en minas, petróleo, etc. Te importaría ponerlo otra vez, nos serviría como referencia y poder realizar el seguimiento de cartera.
Era algo como si el Brent baja hasta los 50$ salgo de (ej: i3, AET, etc), la plata baja de los 25$ salgo de juniors... etc.


¿Cómo se consigue un listado de juniors en minería? ¿Es solo por la capitalización? ¿Consideras otros factores?

Thnx


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jul 2021)

Resumen del día:

* He comprado más FSM. A estos niveles está muy muy jugosa. No es un juego especulativo a corto plazo sino una a dejarla correr y que pasen los quarters.
* Plata sube 1,31% a 25,26 USD
* Oro baja 0,38% 1803 USD
* GDX/GDXJ sube 0,96%/2,28%
* SIL/SILJ sube 2,68%/4,09%

Sigue la divergencia oro/mineras de oro. El HUI que marca el mercado amplio de minas oro/plata también ha subido un poco 0,45%, ahora mismo está a 260 cerca de mínimos de este año. Tengo la sensación de que las minas nos dicen que el oro y la plata van a ir hacia arriba.




morgat dijo:


> ¡A los buenos días!
> 
> Sargento, leí en un post (que no puedo localizar por más que quiero) tu estrategia de salida en minas, petróleo, etc. Te importaría ponerlo otra vez, nos serviría como referencia y poder realizar el seguimiento de cartera.
> Era algo como si el Brent baja hasta los 50$ salgo de (ej: i3, AET, etc), la plata baja de los 25$ salgo de juniors... etc.
> ...



Era muy por encima pensar en qué hacer si la caída se desmadra. Cosas como que oro/plata/petróleo pierdan todos sus soportes y todo el mercado entre en pánico o bien una caida paulatina como la que otros años se han visto. Creo que este es un plan que nadie considera y es interesante como mínimo tener una idea de que hacer para que si llega el momento uno no se deje llevar por los sentimientos.

Yo lo primero que vendería son las exploradoras que no producen y luego me iría quitando porcentaje de las productoras valorándolas según algún ratio deuda a FCF y tamaño. Esto aplica tanto a minas como a oil&gas. 

Pero esto tendría que ser algo mucho más doloroso de lo que hemos vivido estas semanas.

En cuanto a juniors, más allá de buscar en sitios como Real-Time News, Market Data and Stock Quotes For Junior Mining Stocks - Junior Mining Network o CEO.CA | Mobile Investment Conference (me pongo a husmear en qué chats habla la gente más activa de las minas que llevo). Los factores a considerar son primero, en qué punto se encuentran: exploración, buscando financiación, pendientes de la decisión de construir la mina o de permisos, produciendo... A mi al menos no me queda otra que mirarme las presentaciones que tienen las minas en su sección de investor relations para saber de qué se trata a historia. El MCAP puede ser un indicativo pero puedes encontrarte exploradoras como GSPR que capitalizan 4 milloncejos canadienses o SLS que capitaliza 1,4 billones. Y las dos son exploradoras de cobre. Pero GSPR ha sacado morralla de momento y SLS tienen un monstruo bajo tierra.


----------



## MonoInversor (22 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> ¡A los buenos días!
> 
> Sargento, leí en un post (que no puedo localizar por más que quiero) tu estrategia de salida en minas, petróleo, etc. Te importaría ponerlo otra vez, nos serviría como referencia y poder realizar el seguimiento de cartera.
> Era algo como si el Brent baja hasta los 50$ salgo de (ej: i3, AET, etc), la plata baja de los 25$ salgo de juniors... etc.
> ...



Añadiendo algo a lo que te responde Sargento, si lo que preguntabas es si hay un listado de todas las juniors de minería (sin filtrar), leí por ahí que sólo en la bolsa canadiense hay más de mil. Y en este artículo hablan de 3.000 a nivel global.









Complete guide: How to invest in mining stocks (New 2022) - Crux Investor


Looking to invest in Junior Mining Stocks? This is the ultimate guide to choosing the right company and avoiding the ones that will fail.




www.cruxinvestor.com


----------



## Membroza (22 Jul 2021)

Doc Jones and David Gower CEO EMERITA RESOURCE discuss recent news and the Company’s near term potential to exceed a one billion dollar Market Cap.


-Discussion Topics- -Recent legal news highlights which now all 3 level of court agree crimes were committed in the tender and the clear path to acquire the Aznalcollar Land Package which has over …




drjonesresourceinvestor.wordpress.com





Vámonossss


----------



## morgat (22 Jul 2021)

Grande Mérida!


----------



## charlie3 (22 Jul 2021)

Como veis CDE? Acaba de hacer doble suelo


----------



## morgat (23 Jul 2021)

China Offers Oil Reserves in Unprecedented Move to Cool Rally


(Bloomberg) -- China offered millions of barrels of oil from its strategic state reserves this month in an unprecedented move to try and quell inflation brought on by rising costs of everything from food to fuel.The country will supply about 3 million tons -- or 22 million barrels -- to major...




finance.yahoo.com





Esto afecta a las posiciones petroleras (AET, ITE, KIST...), no?


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Doc Jones and David Gower CEO EMERITA RESOURCE discuss recent news and the Company’s near term potential to exceed a one billion dollar Market Cap.
> 
> 
> -Discussion Topics- -Recent legal news highlights which now all 3 level of court agree crimes were committed in the tender and the clear path to acquire the Aznalcollar Land Package which has over …
> ...



Ojalá veamos nuevos ATH pronto. A ver si caen resultados de drillings.




morgat dijo:


> China Offers Oil Reserves in Unprecedented Move to Cool Rally
> 
> 
> (Bloomberg) -- China offered millions of barrels of oil from its strategic state reserves this month in an unprecedented move to try and quell inflation brought on by rising costs of everything from food to fuel.The country will supply about 3 million tons -- or 22 million barrels -- to major...
> ...



Ruido, lo mismo hicieron con el cobre.


----------



## MonoInversor (29 Jul 2021)

Información nueva de i3 Energy:



IR Solutions, Q4 Europe


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jul 2021)

Atención la plata, vencieron derivados, hablo Powell y ya no le queda nada más que despegar. El viernes liquide con pérdidas VSR y he rotado a Abrasilver.


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Jul 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> Como veis CDE? Acaba de hacer doble suelo



Echale un vistazo a sus ultimos resultados, ¿sabes cuánto más van a necesitar meter ese nivel de inversión? Si es algo puntual no lo veo mala opción pero si van a tener que echar más dinero en inversión la dejaría fuera.





La primera columna es este Q 2021 y la 2º columna es el mismo Q año pasado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2021)

He vuelto de vacaciones, benditas sean las tierras Gallegas por su clima y su comida. Ya estoy con las pilas cargadas y a tope de anticuerpos con la pauta de vacunación completa desde anteayer.

Vamos con noticias de la cartera:

* Decklar Resources: Decklar Resources - Oza-1 Well Re-Entry Update And Board Of Directors Changes

Ayer +17%, a medida que se acerca el momento en el que el petróleo va a brotar la cosa se calienta.

* Oro y plata están sorprendiendo negativamente con un flash crash incluido en la madrugada del lunes. Las mineras os podéis imaginar.

* Powerband sigue creciendo revenues de leasing a un ritmo del 31% mes-sobre-mes.

* Novo resources ha llegado a producir 8.859 onzas en Julio (46% más). Si lo extrapolamos a todo el año son 106k onzas / año con lo que ya están por encima de las 100k onzas año que tenían en el PEA. Creo que el financial del Q3 va a ser buenísimo y el punto de inflexión para su cotización a expensas de lo que pueda ocurrir por el lado de la exploración.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2021)

Nuevas posiciones/ampliaciones:

* Mapple Gold Mines, he pillado unos warrants strike 0,4 en Junio'22 a un precio de 0,11. Ya contaré la historia más adelante.
* Osisko Mining he ampliado a 2,89.
* GR Silver Mining he comprado a 0,47, deberían sacar una estimación de recursos muy pronto y los 75MM CAD que capitalizan se van a quedar cortos para la cantidad de recursos que van a anunciar.


----------



## MonoInversor (13 Ago 2021)

Muchas gracias por el update. Aquí uno que estuvo en la gloria en la zona cantábrica.

Aprovecho para consultar sobre QCCU. Creo que la vi en tu cartera y después de estudiarla me gustó y he tomado unas pocas acciones. Los pros que le veo así a bote pronto: el equipo me parece muy profesional, la jurisdicción es muy buena (no hay riesgo por ahí), acceso directo a infraestructuras, la capitalización actual es bajísima (unos 20M CAD - con un balance bastante sano) con lo que quedaría un buen trecho para recorrer, el proyecto se refiere a unos depósitos que ya existían y existe material y tests previos (lo que daría una cierta seguridad), y en general lo veo una buena idea (me refiero a los depósitos springer y perry), los grados no van a ser muy altos pero si se hace en mina a cielo abierto y con unos costes bajos, tal y como está el precio del cobre, debería compensar. ¿Tú aún la mantienes en cartera? En tal caso, ¿qué perspectivas le ves?¿Hay algún contra importante que se me escape? Creo que quieren sacar los resultados de los últimos estudios para septiembre.


----------



## MonoInversor (13 Ago 2021)

Acaban de salir los primeros resultados de ensayos de EMO. Parece que son buenos. A ver qué pasa hoy con la cotización. Curiosamente ayer ya subió bastante; me pregunto si alguien pudo enterarse antes de tiempo..





__





Emerita Resources


Emerita is a Canadian natural resource company engaged in the acquisition, exploration and development of mineral properties in Europe, with a primary focus on exploring in Spain and Brazil.




www.emeritaresources.com


----------



## herodes2 (13 Ago 2021)

Bienvenido de nuevo Sargento, aprovecho para preguntarte por una gran minera que veo que no la llevas y ultimamente se ha puesto de moda en diferentes foros ya que practicamente ha bajado a mínimos históricos y produce de todo, oro, plata, zinc, cobre, etc.
Me refiero a Buenaventura(BVN) radicada en Perú y que debido precisamente al cambio de gobierno e incertidumbres al respecto pues ha bajado un buen tramo en dos meses, me gustaría conocer tú opinión al respecto ya que si no la llevas probablemente es porque hay algo que has visto que no acaba de convencerte a nivel productivo y si a eso le juntamos divergencias políticas, nos da como resultado la cotización actual; podría ser buena entrada?


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2021)

*Drill hole IN004 intersected 7.45 meters grading 1.67% copper, 6.01% lead, 11.49% zinc and 90.1 g/t silver and 0.49 g/t gold from 62.55 meters, including 3.76% copper, 15.29% lead, 28.81% zinc and 206.3 g/t silver and 1.08 g/t gold over 2.65 meters from 64.55 meters depth* 

Emerita en La Infanta, alto grado, unos 700$ / tonelada. Tienen dos drills taladrando así que está más por venir las próximas semanas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Acaban de salir los primeros resultados de ensayos de EMO. Parece que son buenos. A ver qué pasa hoy con la cotización. Curiosamente ayer ya subió bastante; me pregunto si alguien pudo enterarse antes de tiempo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un buen comienzo, a ver que dice mr mercado.



herodes2 dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo Sargento, aprovecho para preguntarte por una gran minera que veo que no la llevas y ultimamente se ha puesto de moda en diferentes foros ya que practicamente ha bajado a mínimos históricos y produce de todo, oro, plata, zinc, cobre, etc.
> Me refiero a Buenaventura(BVN) radicada en Perú y que debido precisamente al cambio de gobierno e incertidumbres al respecto pues ha bajado un buen tramo en dos meses, me gustaría conocer tú opinión al respecto ya que si no la llevas probablemente es porque hay algo que has visto que no acaba de convencerte a nivel productivo y si a eso le juntamos divergencias políticas, nos da como resultado la cotización actual; podría ser buena entrada?



Me suena pero no lo había mirado, le echaré un vistazo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el update. Aquí uno que estuvo en la gloria en la zona cantábrica.
> 
> Aprovecho para consultar sobre QCCU. Creo que la vi en tu cartera y después de estudiarla me gustó y he tomado unas pocas acciones. Los pros que le veo así a bote pronto: el equipo me parece muy profesional, la jurisdicción es muy buena (no hay riesgo por ahí), acceso directo a infraestructuras, la capitalización actual es bajísima (unos 20M CAD - con un balance bastante sano) con lo que quedaría un buen trecho para recorrer, el proyecto se refiere a unos depósitos que ya existían y existe material y tests previos (lo que daría una cierta seguridad), y en general lo veo una buena idea (me refiero a los depósitos springer y perry), los grados no van a ser muy altos pero si se hace en mina a cielo abierto y con unos costes bajos, tal y como está el precio del cobre, debería compensar. ¿Tú aún la mantienes en cartera? En tal caso, ¿qué perspectivas le ves?¿Hay algún contra importante que se me escape? Creo que quieren sacar los resultados de los últimos estudios para septiembre.



La sigo manteniendo en cartera, la historia me gusta y está baratísima. El mercado no le hace mucho caso, pero me la quedo para ver si con los drills + los 43-101 que tienen que sacar la cosa remonta.

También tienen un pellizco de uranio, a través de Baselode (FIND), un 36%.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ago 2021)

Os dejo un vídeo sobre Powerband que he grabado hoy con nuestros amigos de Momentum:


----------



## MonoInversor (13 Ago 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Os dejo un vídeo sobre Powerband que he grabado hoy con nuestros amigos de Momentum:



Muchas gracias por el video. Muy bien explicado. Personalmente, y tras verlo atentamente, tal vez lo que me da más apuro de esta empresa son los competidores. En la presentación se mencionaba uno que entiendo que puede ser directo (Automotive SaaS), CDK Global Inc., con un market cap de aprox. 6B (nada menos). Y aparte hay otros cuantos de sectores conexos también muy grandes (el Carvana que mencionabais etc.) que como les dé por hacer lo mismo que PBX podría complicar mucho las cosas. El crecimiento de la empresa hasta ahora y el empeño de la directiva parecen desvirtuar estos riesgos pero quien sabe. 

P.S. Muchas gracias también por la respuesta acerca de QCCU. Crucemos los dedos; hablaban de tener resultados para el labour day canadiense, que es el 1er lunes de septiembre..


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ago 2021)

Tenemos un bonito martillo en el gráfico semanal del Oro:


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Ago 2021)

Update Q2 de i3 Energy:





__





IR Solutions, Q4 Europe






ir.q4europe.com





A destacar:

* Media de producción de 8.905 boepd de media, pero a final de julio han sido 10.031 boepd. 
* NO incluye la adquisición del negocio de cenovus equivalente a 8.500 boepd. Se cierra el 20 de Agosto y tiene efecto 1 de Abril. O sea que entra la producción para el Q2 y para el dividendo que anunciarán en septiembre.
* NOI 62,4 MM USD para 2021. NTM 94.8 MM USD empezando el 1 de agosto de 2021.

Esta historia está muy bien, cuando se digiera todo el que quiere soltar papel por la ultima ampliación no os quepa duda que el movimiento de la acción va a ser explosivo.

Y no me olvido de Serenity:









i3 Energy and Longboat making progress on oilfield deals


London and Toronto-listed i3 Energy said today that it had agreed “indicative” terms on a partial sale of its Serenity field in the UK North Sea.




www.energyvoice.com





(De su informe de hoy) 
Serenity Appraisal Drilling Farmout

Discussions continue with potential farm-in partners for the Serenity field appraisal drilling programme. Indicative terms have been agreed in principle but we await confirmation of funding commitments from counterparties before finalising and executing documentation. The market will be updated if and when agreements are reached.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Ago 2021)

Powerband Q2, 63% QoQ:


_*Revenues of $4.7M in Q2 2021, an increase of 63% from Q1 2021 revenues of $2.9M*_
_*Adjusted EBITDA loss reduced by 48% in Q2 2021 relative to Q1 2021*_


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ago 2021)

Emerita Intersects 3.8% Copper, 30.5% Zinc, 15.6% Lead and 372 g/t Silver Over 5 Meters at Infanta Deposit

Y 1,22g/t Au. Esta historia va mejorando con el tiempo. Mejor grado que en el drill histórico y más grosor.


----------



## morgat (20 Ago 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Emerita Intersects 3.8% Copper, 30.5% Zinc, 15.6% Lead and 372 g/t Silver Over 5 Meters at Infanta Deposit
> 
> Y 1,22g/t Au. Esta historia va mejorando con el tiempo. Mejor grado que en el drill histórico y más grosor.



Esta se me escapó en su momento (por tener negocios en España me tiraba para atrás ...)

Algún punto bueno de entrada todavía que veas?

¡Señor! ¡Sí, señor!


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Esta se me escapó en su momento (por tener negocios en España me tiraba para atrás ...)
> 
> Algún punto bueno de entrada todavía que veas?
> 
> ¡Señor! ¡Sí, señor!



Sacando un perfil de volumen del último arreón yo creo que la zona de 1,4 sería muy segura para recargar.

Ahora, que llegue a esos precios hay que verlo.


----------



## morgat (20 Ago 2021)

Tengo que ponerme con volume profile. Gracias.

Ves tranquilo el tema jurisdicción española?


----------



## juanmas (26 Ago 2021)

Hola @SargentoHighway, llevo una buena carga de Ivanhoe/IVN a 7.9CAD de media. El guidance es brutal y a partir del próximo año podría dispararse, pero me preocupa un poco la situación política en RD Congo y la posibilidad de aumento de impuestos a las mineras, así que me estoy pensado seriamente reducir mi posición. Como lo ves?


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Tengo que ponerme con volume profile. Gracias.
> 
> Ves tranquilo el tema jurisdicción española?





juanmas dijo:


> Hola @SargentoHighway, llevo una buena carga de Ivanhoe/IVN a 7.9CAD de media. El guidance es brutal y a partir del próximo año podría dispararse, pero me preocupa un poco la situación política en RD Congo y la posibilidad de aumento de impuestos a las mineras, así que me estoy pensado seriamente reducir mi posición. Como lo ves?



Siendo las jurisdicciones que son, yo recomendaría eliminar un poco de riesgo vendiendo parte de la posición cuando alcances cierta rentabilidad. Con Ivanhoe lo hice a 9.


----------



## juanmas (27 Ago 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Siendo las jurisdicciones que son, yo recomendaría eliminar un poco de riesgo vendiendo parte de la posición cuando alcances cierta rentabilidad. Con Ivanhoe lo hice a 9.



Gracias sgt. creo que voy a forzar un poco y si llega a 10 vendo una parte.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Sep 2021)

Pues finalmente ha fluido el petróleo en la reentrada de OZA-1. Pronto vendrá el cash.





__





Decklar Resources - Oza-1 Well Re-Entry and Testing Update


Decklar Resources Inc. is an oil and minerals exploration and development company principally focused on low risk appraisal and development opportunities in the prolific West African region. The Company is developing the Oza Field located onshore in Oil Mining Lease (OML) 11 in Nigeria and is...




www.decklarresources.com


----------



## Polidamante (3 Sep 2021)

Ahora mismo llevo 2 de tu cartera, Global Atomic (tremendo subidón ayer) y comprada ayer Novo Resources a 1,87CAD.


----------



## juanmas (4 Sep 2021)

KIRKLAND LAKE GOLD ANNOUNCES 10.1 MILLION OUNCE INCREASE IN MEASURED AND INDICATED
MINERAL RESOURCES AT DETOUR LAKE MINE

El mercado acoge la noticia con un ligero aumento de volumen y cotización, un poco en linea con la evolución del precio del oro.


----------



## morgat (5 Sep 2021)

Sargento H, qué opinas de Ring Energy la petrolera?? La tienes en radar?

¡Señor! ¡Sí, señor!


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Sep 2021)

He estado el ultimo mes preparando los examenes de esta semana de la UNED, por eso veis menos actividad aquí. Pronto volveré.

Esta noche he reentrado en Predictive Discovery, parece ser que hay un golpe de estado en Guinea y eso me ha permitido que entre mi orden de compra en el gap que abrió hace unas semanas.



Polidamante dijo:


> Ahora mismo llevo 2 de tu cartera, Global Atomic (tremendo subidón ayer) y comprada ayer Novo Resources a 1,87CAD.



Como el precio del uranio siga con esta verticalidad prepárate para emociones fuertes con GLO.



juanmas dijo:


> KIRKLAND LAKE GOLD ANNOUNCES 10.1 MILLION OUNCE INCREASE IN MEASURED AND INDICATED
> MINERAL RESOURCES AT DETOUR LAKE MINE
> 
> El mercado acoge la noticia con un ligero aumento de volumen y cotización, un poco en linea con la evolución del precio del oro.



Calidad y fortaleza.



morgat dijo:


> Sargento H, qué opinas de Ring Energy la petrolera?? La tienes en radar?
> 
> ¡Señor! ¡Sí, señor!



La tengo, si no le he metido es porque voy de petróleo hasta en los bolsillos de los pantalones. Suelo guardar lo que veo sobre ella por ahí, y esto sin duda me llamó la atención.




A un precio muy conservador ($36/bbl) el valor actual neto de sus reservas es $638 millones (y son solo las 1P).

También sigo mucho Frontera Energy. La verdad que a ninguna de las dos me he puesto a levantar las alfombras de lo que hay debajo como hice en su día con i3 o Decklar pero lo que se ve en la superficie pinta muy bien.


----------



## morgat (6 Sep 2021)

¡Gracias Sr. por la respuesta! ¡Espero que los exámenes hayan ido bien, Señor!

Bromas aparte, DKL no levanta cabeza, no? Algunas perspectiva?

Cuál es la tesis de inversión en Predictive Discovery ??


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Sep 2021)

morgat dijo:


> ¡Gracias Sr. por la respuesta! ¡Espero que los exámenes hayan ido bien, Señor!
> 
> Bromas aparte, DKL no levanta cabeza, no? Algunas perspectiva?
> 
> Cuál es la tesis de inversión en Predictive Discovery ??



DKL va bien:

_The initial flow testing of the L2.6 sand resulted in a stabilized flow rate of 2,463 barrels of oil per day (“bopd”)_

Y esto es solo una de las patas de OZA-1, falta por testar las otras dos y finalmente producirá por las dos que tengan más flujo. Al precio de la acción yo no le haría mucho caso, cuando tenga que volar volará. Desde un punto de vista de posición especulativa todo sigue igual o mejor con esas ultimas noticias. Se han retrasado mucho, es cierto, pero me da igual esperar 1 mes que 3 meses.

Con PDI la tesis es la de siempre cuando abro posición en una exploradora: especular con el valor de lo que hay debajo de la tierra. En este caso, a medida que han hecho drillings se va descubriendo que la mineralización continúa, que está cerca de la superficie con lo cual podría ser una mina a tajo abierto y van haciendo nuevos descubrimientos.

Tienes que verlo como dinero que metes en una empresa que luego ellos usan para ir descubriendo lo que tienen bajo tierra y que aumenta el valor de sus activos con lo cual el precio de la acción va reflejando ese aumento de valor.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Sep 2021)

Interesante día ayer:

i3 energy: +13,16%
Powerband: +8,1%
Decklar Resources: +10,2%

Por cierto, sabéis que soy un degenerado que no me importa tirar a dividendos, especular, value, growth, defensivas, contratos de futuros, opciones..., mi ultima ocurrencia ha sido abrir posición en el boleto de lotería Virginia Energy (VUI).

La historia se explica rápido, recurso de uranio sin licencias que si se la conceden y termina siendo una productora va a ver multiplicada su capitalización por multiplos del orden de las decenas. Es un EMO pero más loco porque al menos en EMO había un activo seguro que la cotización no contemplaba (Paymogo).

Tengo la cartera en máximos anuales.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Sep 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Interesante día ayer:
> 
> i3 energy: +13,16%
> Powerband: +8,1%
> ...



Y eso que Novo no hay manera de qué tire pa arriba jajaj


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Sep 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Y eso que Novo no hay manera de qué tire pa arriba jajaj



Sa matao. Ya vendrán tiempos mejores en Novo. Noticias de hoy:

PowerBand Solutions' DRIVRZ™ products delivered 56% month-over-month revenue growth in August 2021

Emerita Intersects 11.1 Meters Grading 3.6% Copper, 27.8% Zinc, 15.1% Lead and 319 g/t Silver at Iberia Belt West Project, Spain

Lo de powerband es brutal el ritmo de crecimiento MENSUAL que lleva.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## bientop (10 Sep 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Interesante día ayer:
> 
> i3 energy: +13,16%
> Powerband: +8,1%
> ...



Vui.to hizo un private placement a principios de mes por 1,3 millones (a 0,2$cad) y capitaliza 18... Entiendo que es una buena señal ya que supongo que no cualquiera puede acceder a esas ofertas.

Espero que te fuesen bien esos exámenes.

Le sigues viendo recorrido a emérita aún sino ganase Aznalcóllar?


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Sep 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Vui.to hizo un private placement a principios de mes por 1,3 millones (a 0,2$cad) y capitaliza 18... Entiendo que es una buena señal ya que supongo que no cualquiera puede acceder a esas ofertas.
> 
> Espero que te fuesen bien esos exámenes.
> 
> Le sigues viendo recorrido a emérita aún sino ganase Aznalcóllar?



Gracias!

Si no gana Aznalcollar con esa noticia evidentemente la acción tendrá un shock que posiblemente voy a comprar. Ahora mismo capitalizan 320 millones CAD y tiene pinta que solo el depósito de la infanta va a tener unos 6 billones de USD en metales en el suelo según leo por ahí. Todo lo que supera el 5% de cotización vs metales en el suelo para mi es disparatado (en el contexto que hablamos de una exploradora) pero ten en cuenta que es solo uno de los tres depósitos que tienen en el Iberia Belt West y alguna sorpresa podemos tener con adquisiciones de nuevos proyectos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Sep 2021)

Según mis calculos en el último mes nuestros amigos de Powerband (PBX) han superado el punto muerto:


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Sep 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Esta noche he reentrado en Predictive Discovery, parece ser que hay un golpe de estado en Guinea y eso me ha permitido que entre mi orden de compra en el gap que abrió hace unas semanas.



He vendido el 50% de PDI esta noche. Aquí compramos en golpes de estado y vendemos cuando hay noticias positivas.



https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/pdi/513d6216-80e.pdf


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Sep 2021)

Ayer entré en una nueva de petroleo, Frontera Energy Corporation. Es una compañía de oil&gas en el que tenemos producción de 35.682 boe/d, desarrollo y exploración.

Ya haré una ficha más detallada pero tiene sus principales activos productores/desarrollo en Colombia y este año van a dedicar unos 85-90 millones USD a explorar el pozo Kawa-1 en Guyana que puede ser un gran descubrimiento para la compañía. A parte tienen un 73,85% de CGX Energy que a su vez hace de JV para explorar Guyana. Entre propiedad directa e indirecta tienen un 82,6% de interés en los bloques de Guyana.

El EBITDA que genera esta gente actualmente es de 325-375 millones USD. A parte tienen negocio midstream y un puerto en colombia que les da unos 20 millones / Q.

Producen barriles a un coste operativo de unos 28$/barril. Con el petróleo a 70$ se trata de un negocio muy lucrativo, da para cubrir el resto de costes de la compañía + capex desarrollo holgadamente. Tienen una deuda de 565 millones.


----------



## MonoInversor (17 Sep 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el video. Muy bien explicado. Personalmente, y tras verlo atentamente, tal vez lo que me da más apuro de esta empresa son los competidores. En la presentación se mencionaba uno que entiendo que puede ser directo (Automotive SaaS), CDK Global Inc., con un market cap de aprox. 6B (nada menos). Y aparte hay otros cuantos de sectores conexos también muy grandes (el Carvana que mencionabais etc.) que como les dé por hacer lo mismo que PBX podría complicar mucho las cosas. El crecimiento de la empresa hasta ahora y el empeño de la directiva parecen desvirtuar estos riesgos pero quien sabe.
> 
> P.S. Muchas gracias también por la respuesta acerca de QCCU. Crucemos los dedos; hablaban de tener resultados para el labour day canadiense, que es el 1er lunes de septiembre..



QCCU actualmente en trading halt; parece inminente que van a sacar la información sobre los últimos drillings, para bien o para mal...


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Sep 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> QCCU actualmente en trading halt; parece inminente que van a sacar la información sobre los últimos drillings, para bien o para mal...



Espero que hoy suelten las noticias.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Sep 2021)

Algunos ratios de Frontera Energy Corp:

Reservas 1P: 102MM
EV/Reservas 1P: $6,8 / barril.
EV/DACF 2021: 1,45

Para el DACF he asumido que en el H2 van a sacar 174 millones USD de cash flow op y que el after-tax de la deuda tiene un tipo del 30%. En total de costes de exploración he metido 130 millones que es lo que viene en el guidance de este año.

El EV que he calculado no incluye la deuda de Puerto Bahia ya que lo veo algo separado de su negocio core y no quería distorsionar los ratios. 694 millones. Todo es en USD.

Yo pienso que estos ratios si el petroleo se mantiene en el rango 65-70 nos proporciona una gran protección. Pagamos barata la operación y nos metemos en un juego de exploración muy jugoso en Guyana.


----------



## MonoInversor (20 Sep 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Espero que hoy suelten las noticias.



Acaban de salir; lo he puesto en el discord en mineria; creo que pintan bien; si hay opcion aumento posicion


----------



## MonoInversor (20 Sep 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Acaban de salir; lo he puesto en el discord en mineria; creo que pintan bien; si hay opcion aumento posicion



Tu que opinas Sargento?


----------



## bientop (20 Sep 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Algunos ratios de Frontera Energy Corp:
> 
> Reservas 1P: 102MM
> EV/Reservas 1P: $6,8 / barril.
> ...



Tienes vista ADV advance energy PLC?

Te dejo un resumen (no es mío), depende bastante del precio del petróleo eso sí y es a futuro la apuesta.









Tesis inversión Advance Energy PLC


Advance Energy, una productora petrolífera a precio de exploradora. Al hacer la valoración os sorprendera lo barata que está.




www.rankia.com


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Sep 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Tu que opinas Sargento?



Para valorar esto yo lo paso a dólares y luego miro que % capitaliza.

Entonces, tenemos 1,17 millones de libras de cobre y 816.000 onzas de oro. Eso pasado a $3/libra cobre y $1.600/onza oro son 4,815 billones USD de metal en el suelo. Después del rally de ayer capitalizan 27,55 millones CAD que equivalen a 21,59 millones USD o lo que es lo mismo un 0,44% del metal que hay en el suelo.

Cotiza muy barato, lo típico es pensar en que capitalice hasta un 2,5% de lo que tienen en el suelo.

Dicho lo cual, ayer he vendido. Abandono los postulados value en las minas. A partir de ahora no voy a volver a comprar un proyecto de exploración basándome en valoración barata. Si no veo que genera tracción en el mercado no entro. Es el error que he cometido este verano con las Gatling Resources y compañia. Me habría ido mucho mejor comprando cosas no tan baratas sobre el punto de vista de los múltiplos sino que generen flujo de noticias constante y el mercado las acompañe positivamente.


----------



## morgat (22 Sep 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Tienes vista ADV advance energy PLC?
> 
> Te dejo un resumen (no es mío), depende bastante del precio del petróleo eso sí y es a futuro la apuesta.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, me la pongo en la watchlist. A ver si el Sargento H. nos dice algo


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Sep 2021)

Vendidas un 25% de mi posición en PDI esta noche, a este paquetillo le he sacado un 65% desde el golpe de estado de Guinea. A veces los planes salen bien. El 25% restante lo voy a aguantar un poco más.




El resource estimate para la semana que viene.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Sep 2021)

Ayer compré más de estos: Osisko Drilling Returns 632 g/t Au Over 5.3 Metres in Lynx


----------



## SargentoHighway (30 Sep 2021)

Predictive Discovery: Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate (MRE) of 3.65 million ounces for the Bankan Gold Project, located in Guinea’s Siguiri Basin. Total Mineral Resource of 72.8 million tonnes at 1.56g/t Au for 3.65 million ounces of gold.

He vendido lo que me quedaba de posición, hoy ha pegado un buen empujón hacia arriba. Esta acción se me está dando muy bien, considerando que compré a 0,1 y he podido vender este último paquete por encima de 0,2. Y es el segundo rally del que me beneficio. Vamos a esperarla abajo para recomprar, con paciencia. Creo que saldrán más drills buenos, harán nuevos descubrimientos y van a aumentar ese resource estimate.

Decklar Resources: 

_The initial flow testing of the L2.4 sand resulted in a flow rate of 10.3 million standard cubic feet of natural gas per day (“mmscfpd”)._
_The initial flow testing of the L2.2 sand resulted in a flow rate of 1,361 barrels of oil per day (“bopd”)_
_The well is expected to be put on commercial production after the completion equipment is installed._
Following the previously announced successful re-entry of Oza-1 and the test results from the L2.6 sand yielding 2,463 bopd, the Company has tested the remaining two sands, the L2.4 and the L2.2.

The proposed Oza-1 well initial completion plan will utilize a single tubing string completion string to produce from the L2.6 sand and immediately put the well on commercial production. The completion will be designed with sliding sleeve technology that will also allow production from both the L2.4 and the L2.2 zones in the future.

HOLD y palomitas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2021)

Ejemplo de directiva convencida de que el precio de mercado de la empresa está muy por debajo de su valor real.


----------



## bientop (1 Oct 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 793191
> 
> 
> 
> Ejemplo de directiva convencida de que el precio de mercado de la empresa está muy por debajo de su valor real.



Una duda muy Paco, que significa la parte en rojo? Estuve buscando los documentos pero no los encontré.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Una duda muy Paco, que significa la parte en rojo? Estuve buscando los documentos pero no los encontré.




Por cada movimiento de cancelar acciones en circulación hay dos movimientos: la compra de las acciones y la cancelación de las mismas. La cancelación es lo que aparece en rojo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Oct 2021)

Salgo con pérdidas de Novo, no me gustan los resultados del Q3. Julio fue bueno pero agosto y septiembre deben haber sido malos y eso que ya estaban con el grade control. En fin, a veces se gana y a veces no queda más remedio que asumir pérdidas 


PDI esta noche ha bajado un 27%, parece ser que tienen los depósitos en una zona semiprotegida de un parque natural. De momento no compro el dip.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Oct 2021)

He tenido que comprar más KISTOS. Como no ser bullish escuchando la entrevista de ayer y viendo los fichajes de hoy. Momentum son unos cracks poniendo esta acción en el radar de todo el mundo (esta y todas las que descubren).


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Oct 2021)

Han salido los resultados (ventas) de PBX:

_*PowerBand Solutions' DRIVRZ™ products delivered 88% increase in revenue to CDN $8.8 million as compared to the second quarter revenue of CDN $4.7 million at 50% gross margin.*_

Visto así son la hostia eh, pero este management que es muy zorro con las noticias ha omitido esta vez el crecimiento mensual. Septiembre ha sido malo.

Julio 2.4 MMCAD
Agosto 3.7 MMCAD
Septiembre 2.7 MMCAD

De ahí la hostia del mercado. No obstante os digo que ha sido un mes con viento de cara, bajos inventarios, subida del precio de vehiculos de segunda mano...Posiblemente voy a cargar más si baja a la zona de 0,7-0,6. La tesis sigue siendo válida, en mi humilde opinión esto es coyuntural.

HE VUELTO A ADRIATIC METALS.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Oct 2021)

Algunos temas sobre i3 energy que por fin he podido analizar mirando su informe semestral (GBP = libras ukanas, CAD = dolar canadiense):

* Revenues de 26,5 millones GBP, NOI 12,5 millones GBP y 8 millones GBP cash flow operativo. Dividendo de 2,2 millones de GBP que se quedan en 0,16 peniques (OJO, PENIQUES, 0,0016 GBP) por acción ya que esta gente tiene mil millones en circulación.
* Producción de 9.095 boepd. 58% gas y 42% petróleo y otros liquidos. De este último tienen un 63% ngl y 37% petróleo (esta proporción es una estimación porque ellos no lo dan en el informe, lo ponen mes a mes pero no en resumen, no me he molestado en calcularlo bien pero he hecho una paco-extrapolación del mes que me parecía más representativo) luego la cosa queda como sigue:
* 5.275 boepd GAS
* 2.411,59 boepd NGL
* 1.408,31 bpd PETROLEO

Lo primero que nos puede llamar la atención es que los revenues son bajos. Si hacemos cálculos son 17,19 GBP / boe. ¿Por qué? Dos motivos. Coberturas y que evidentemente i3 energy no tiene mucho petróleo en su mix.

Las coberturas son derivados que contratan las empresas para cubrir parte o toda su producción. Esto te permite asegurarte unos ingresos minimos aunque la cotización de la materia prima caiga ya que te aseguras un precio. La coberturas que ha llevado i3 son:



> In the first half of 2021, the Group entered a variety of risk management contracts to hedge a portion of the Group’s
> exposure to fluctuations in prevailing commodity prices for oil, gas, and natural gas liquids throughout 2021. The
> risk management contracts include natural gas swaps ranging from CAD2.4500 to CAD2.7925 per GJ, oil swaps
> ranging from CAD64.50 to CAD75.20 per barrel, and propane swaps at USD0.7725 per gallon. For the 6 months
> ...



Traducido a boe y GBP si mis cálculos son correctos:
* Gas natural: 8,438 GBP / boep
* Petróleo: 44,18 GBP / boep
* Propano: 23,73 GBP / boep

El segundo motivo, i3 no tiene mucho % petróleo, se ve fácil en lo que he puesto arriba. Lo peor es que NO nos podremos aprovechar del rally de gas natural ya que:









'Steeply disconnected': Why Alberta's battered producers could miss out on global natural gas boom


Natural gas prices are hitting multi-year seasonal highs across North America




financialpost.com





Aunque bueno, ahora estoy viendo que el precio del gas en Alberta ha subido algo este mes a 5 CAD, lo cual es el doble de los hedge que tenían:





__





Market Prices


Natural gas rates for Alberta’s consumers are based on gas prices established through the Natural Gas Exchange (NGX) electronic trading platform.




www.gasalberta.com





Como conclusión, seguimos con la tesis de inicio, estamos aquí por los activos del mar del norte y su exposición al Brent frente a lo que tienen hoy que como veis es poco petróleo mucho gas y por el camino cobraremos algo de dividendos que no son para echar cohetes pero deberían ir a mejor ya que en el H1 la coberturas han pesado y se ha repartido entre todas las acciones en circulación SIN incluir los 8.400 boepd de los activos de cenovus que compraron hace poquito. Y el precio de las MMPP ha subido pero no esperéis la brutalidad de europa en los precios del gas de canada.

Seguimos esperando sentados a los drillings del mar del norte. Tienen que encontrar un partner para el farmout. En ello están.


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Oct 2021)

Sigo cabalgando esta ola. Hasta que no se resuelva lo de aznalcollar no suelto un papel.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Oct 2021)

Estoy dentro de Three Valley Copper y Peabody Energy. La primera hiper-apalancada al precio del cobre y bordeando el abismo de la quiebra. La segunda expuesta al carbón, comprando el dip chino.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Oct 2021)

CEO.CA | Mobile Investment Conference


Discussion channel for # on CEO.CA, an investment chat community for Canada's small cap markets




ceo.ca




@nasdaq/emerita-intersects-82-meters-grading-25-copper

Emerita Intersects 8.2 Meters Grading 2.5% Copper, 17.3% Zinc, 8.7% Lead, 223.5g/t Silver, 0.5g/t Gold in Initial Step-Out Drill Hole at La Infanta Drill Program

Para hacernos una idea del valor que tienen estos drills, ese agujero de 8,2 metros son unos 1.200 USD / t.




Brutal.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Oct 2021)

Hoy a las 18:00 presento Adriatic Metals en el canal de Youtube de momentum.


----------



## nomwong (28 Oct 2021)

Está lightbridge guapa eh


----------



## nomwong (1 Nov 2021)

nomwong dijo:


> Está lightbridge guapa eh



Te quiero papi


----------



## Foreto (4 Nov 2021)

Qué hacemos con VUI? me metí y ahora no sé salir.......ayuda, por favor.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Nov 2021)

Foreto dijo:


> Qué hacemos con VUI? me metí y ahora no sé salir.......ayuda, por favor.



HOLDEA O TE ARREPENTIRÁS.

No, en serio, si metiste más de un 10% de tu cartera deriskea vendiendo un poco en algún momento. Si no, HOLD HOLD HOLD hasta que eso se pueda minar o hasta que estalle por los aires. No te rajes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Nov 2021)

Emerita la llevo desde abajo y tengo intención de HOLD hasta que la vendamos a $2B.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Nov 2021)

nomwong dijo:


> Está lightbridge guapa eh



La solté, aún holdeas? Enhorabuena!


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Nov 2021)

Interactive Broker, cual si no?


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## charlie3 (11 Nov 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Emerita la llevo desde abajo y tengo intención de HOLD hasta que la vendamos a $2B.



Alguien sabe que pasa con AFENTRA PLC?. (AET.L)
Parece que lleva semanas sin cotizar.


----------



## juanmas (12 Nov 2021)

Al fin Ivanhoe ha podido con la resistencia de los 10CAD. Rompe con fuerza y bastante volumen, veremos si esta vez consolida tendencia.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Nov 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> Alguien sabe que pasa con AFENTRA PLC?. (AET.L)
> Parece que lleva semanas sin cotizar.



Han pujado por unos activos offshore en Angola:

Block 3/05 les daría producción inmediata.
Block 23 es desarrollo, requiere mucho capex.

Me gustaría que se adjudicaran los dos.

Afentra plc ('Afentra' or the 'Company'), an upstream oil and gas company listed on AIM and focused on acquiring production and development assets in Africa, confirms that it has submitted a non-binding Expression of Interest to Sonangol E.P (‘Sonangol’)1 to purchase interests in Block 3/05 and Block 23 (‘the Acquisition’) in Angola. This is in line with Afentra’s strategy of acquiring assets across West Africa with solid low-cost production, proven reserves and significant upside. At this stage there can be no certainty that this application will proceed beyond the company’s non-binding expression of interest and there is no guarantee that any bid made will be accepted. If accepted, the potential acquisition remains subject to the ongoing competitive process, satisfactory completion of the necessary due diligence and agreement of a sale and purchase agreement. The process is at an early stage. However, if Afentra is ultimately successful in this acquisition, it would be classified as a reverse takeover transaction in accordance with AIM Rule 14. The Company now confirms that the shares will remain suspended until either the publication of an AIM admission document, or until confirmation is given that Afentra’s participation in the bid process has ceased. The Company will make further announcements as appropriate.


----------



## SeniorSiSenior (12 Nov 2021)

Buenas Sargento, gran hilo.

Me dispongo a comprar Adriatic Metals, pero quería preguntarte tu opinión, debería esperar a alguna bajadita o a que den alguna noticia dentro de poco?


----------



## charlie3 (12 Nov 2021)

Gracias, Sargento.
Me gustan las mineras, últimamente he hecho un x4 a FCX


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Nov 2021)

SeniorSiSenior dijo:


> Buenas Sargento, gran hilo.
> 
> Me dispongo a comprar Adriatic Metals, pero quería preguntarte tu opinión, debería esperar a alguna bajadita o a que den alguna noticia dentro de poco?



Ni idea pero podrías haber aprovechado un dip de hace poco con las noticias esas de un grupo separatista bosnio. A futuro no se sabe.


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 Nov 2021)

SeniorSiSenior dijo:


> Buenas Sargento, gran hilo.
> 
> Me dispongo a comprar Adriatic Metals, pero quería preguntarte tu opinión, debería esperar a alguna bajadita o a que den alguna noticia dentro de poco?



Ni idea pero podrías haber aprovechado un dip de hace poco con las koticia. A futuro no se sabe.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2021)

Video con locos de wall street sobre una exploradora de cobre chilena


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Ene 2022)

Soy de la teoría que en 2022, 2023 y 2024 va a haber grandes entradas de dinero en exploración de oil $ gas. Con este portfolio conseguimos exposición.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Ene 2022)

Os acordáis cuando cargaba I3 a 0,13?




La paciencia compensa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Ene 2022)

A


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (19 Ene 2022)

Seeeep


----------



## Ircapo (17 Feb 2022)

Cómo veis Alexco Resource? Para meterle más artillería?
Parece que está a unos niveles interesantes.
Platera sin deuda


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Mar 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Cómo veis Alexco Resource? Para meterle más artillería?
> Parece que está a unos niveles interesantes.
> Platera sin deuda



No la sigo.




SargentoHighway dijo:


> Os acordáis cuando cargaba I3 a 0,13?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909883
> 
> ...



A 0,39 me sigue gustando


----------



## charlie3 (12 Ago 2022)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Han pujado por unos activos offshore en Angola:
> 
> Block 3/05 les daría producción inmediata.
> Block 23 es desarrollo, requiere mucho capex.
> ...



Está cotizando a 27,80


----------



## MonoInversor (7 Sep 2022)

Hola Sargento, ¿qué opinas de Decklar? Tras las últimas cuentas presentadas la cotización está sufriendo..


----------

